# Cigars for the Troops



## stitch45 (Jun 21, 2006)

I'm just trying to keep a Thread going here,
If Any Service people out there in Iraq or Afghanistan or any other God forsaken Hell hole would like to be added to my list for recieveing cigars from the members here pm Me your APO/FPO
A HUGE Thanks to everyone who has and is helping out with this
*RockeyP, accedent, jxpfeer, rockeyr, Papajohn67, * And a few others who I will name in the next post as soon as I go back and write them all down 
Thanks All of you, If I forgot you this time, you can slap me around


----------



## mdtaggart (Sep 22, 2006)

stitch45 said:


> I'm just trying to keep a Thread going here,
> If Any Service people out there in Iraq or Afghanistan or any other God forsaken Hell hole would like to be added to my list for recieveing cigars from the members here pm Me your APO/FPO
> A HUGE Thanks to everyone who has and is helping out with this
> *RockeyP, accedent, jxpfeer, rockeyr, Papajohn67, * And a few others who I will name in the next post as soon as I go back and write them all down
> Thanks All of you, If I forgot you this time, you can slap me around


How can I help out?:u I have some sticks I think our US soldiers might like.


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

Hey Stitch

Just a big raspberry for JR Cigars. I ordered a bunch of fivers to send on to you for the troops. As an aferthought I e-mailed them asking if they would consider tossing in a few of their cheap-o $.01 cutters since all of the order was going to the troops in Iraq. The reply I received was the order had already been processed and sent + any requests for "donations" had to be requested from their Corporate Office. Don't know if I should be ticked off or just be amused. I wasn't asking for free sticks just a few of their cutters, you know the use um a few times & toss them type complete withs JR's logo, i.e. free advertising for them.

They are off my Christmas card list.


----------



## stitch45 (Jun 21, 2006)

mdtaggart said:


> How can I help out?:u I have some sticks I think our US soldiers might like.


PM Sent


----------



## stitch45 (Jun 21, 2006)

papajohn67 said:


> Hey Stitch
> 
> Just a big raspberry for JR Cigars. I ordered a bunch of fivers to send on to you for the troops. As an aferthought I e-mailed them asking if they would consider tossing in a few of their cheap-o $.01 cutters since all of the order was going to the troops in Iraq. The reply I received was the order had already been processed and sent + any requests for "donations" had to be requested from their Corporate Office. Don't know if I should be ticked off or just be amused. I wasn't asking for free sticks just a few of their cutters, you know the use um a few times & toss them type complete withs JR's logo, i.e. free advertising for them.
> 
> They are off my Christmas card list.


That does not suprise me, Nothin's free these days.


----------



## RockyP (Aug 31, 2006)

i am going to try and get another box sent out to you by the end of the month. when do you think you are going to send out your next box? i have some local people that are interested in making some donations. let me know

jamie


----------



## stitch45 (Jun 21, 2006)

RockyP said:


> i am going to try and get another box sent out to you by the end of the month. when do you think you are going to send out your next box? i have some local people that are interested in making some donations. let me know
> 
> jamie


PM Sent


----------



## stitch45 (Jun 21, 2006)

Things are going great with this, More and more of you are helping me with this, I think there are more cigars at the post office hfere from you all but I won't know untill Tuesday.
My list of Service people to ship to has now grown to 12
They are in Iraq and Afgahnistan and includ people from all branches of the service.
And they DO greatly appreceate everything that's being done.
I'm telling all of them to check out club stogie when they get the chance.
Two or three more boxes will be going out this week.
Thanks for helpng every one!


----------



## Sturat (May 7, 2006)

Count me in, pm me the info. :u


----------



## uwhoo (Sep 8, 2006)

Let me know what I can do. I am up for helping those who give there life to allow us to sit in a room listen to the Who have a drink and smoke a stick!:u


----------



## stitch45 (Jun 21, 2006)

I just got an email from the XO of 3btn / 4th Marines, who are doing their 4th combat tour in northern Iraq, I'll post the letter later when I have more time,
But folks, we are helping, And we are making a diference in the lives of these troops.


----------



## billybarue (Mar 20, 2006)

Semper Fi, Brother.

Stitch, I guess when you get that marine stink on you, ya just can't get it off. "Once a marine, always a marine". 

I know they appreciate it, and we all appreciate your work on this. And bottom line - if we can make a grunt feel better for just a minute or two in that God (Allah) foresaken land, we need to do it.

PM me an FPO or address when you get a chance.

Cheers,

BillyBarue


----------



## roscoe (Feb 20, 2006)

The Metropolitan (Cigar) Society has been sending packages of cigars, toiletries, food and snacks, etc to Marines in Iraq and Afghanistan for about two years. We obtain our mailing addresses from http://www.anysoldier.com where you can pick your unit.

We recently received a Marine flag, signed by members of the 2nd Force Recon unit out of Lejuene, with a certificate that it had flown over their base. They also sent a US Flag with a certificate that if flew over 'Camp Ripper' in Iraq. We had the Marine flag framed and it hangs proudly in our club. The US flag is now on a staff and is proudly unfurled in our monthly dinner room.

These guys, and other units we've sent stuff too, are so appreciative of what we, and you guys, are doing.

It's a great thing to give back....

Semper Fi,
Roscoe
The Metropolitan Society
http://www.metrocigar.com


----------



## Edwin (Jun 19, 2006)

speaking as a troop in afghanistan that has been a receipient of ya'lls generosity, it is very much appreciated. The impact it has is far bigger than you can ever imagine!

edwin :u


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

Edwin said:


> speaking as a troop in afghanistan that has been a receipient of ya'lls generosity, it is very much appreciated. The impact it has is far bigger than you can ever imagine!
> 
> edwin :u


Edwin

As a combat vet I will always remember the stuff that came our way in Vietnam from out of the blue. Never and I mean never can we do enough for the people we send off to fight our wars!!

papajohn


----------



## Accident (Sep 12, 2006)

papajohn67 said:


> Hey Stitch
> 
> Just a big raspberry for JR Cigars. I ordered a bunch of fivers to send on to you for the troops. As an aferthought I e-mailed them asking if they would consider tossing in a few of their cheap-o $.01 cutters since all of the order was going to the troops in Iraq. The reply I received was the order had already been processed and sent + any requests for "donations" had to be requested from their Corporate Office. Don't know if I should be ticked off or just be amused. I wasn't asking for free sticks just a few of their cutters, you know the use um a few times & toss them type complete withs JR's logo, i.e. free advertising for them.
> 
> They are off my Christmas card list.


Thats how big companies HAVE to do it. They need to keep track for accounting purposes. If they donate to a charitable cause, then they are the ones that should get the credit. If you would take the time to go through channels you will be supprised how much they will give. I have customers all the time ask me for free stuff so they can get credit for being charitable. I dont mind giving them a discount on product, even though they should not be asking. When my clients go through corporate channels they get TONS of free stuff. $1000's of dollars worth. Charity through taxation isnt charity either, its theft. When I operated a B&M business(not cigars), we had at least 1 slug per day soliciting for some charity, some real some not so real. People tend to think that ANY business has unlimited charity funds that they just spew out constantly. "its for a good cause!" they always told us. I give lots to the charities that I want to support. Don't dump on JR's rep for following policy. The order already shipped anyway.

Accident:z


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

Accident said:


> Thats how big companies HAVE to do it. They need to keep track for accounting purposes. If they donate to a charitable cause, then they are the ones that should get the credit. If you would take the time to go through channels you will be supprised how much they will give. I have customers all the time ask me for free stuff so they can get credit for being charitable. I dont mind giving them a discount on product, even though they should not be asking. When my clients go through corporate channels they get TONS of free stuff. $1000's of dollars worth. Charity through taxation isnt charity either, its theft. When I operated a B&M business(not cigars), we had at least 1 slug per day soliciting for some charity, some real some not so real. People tend to think that ANY business has unlimited charity funds that they just spew out constantly. "its for a good cause!" they always told us. I give lots to the charities that I want to support. Don't dump on JR's rep for following policy. The order already shipped anyway.
> 
> Accident:z


Hey JR can do anything they like, it's their rice bowl. And I can do what I like and vote with my feet or in this case with my keyboard. As far as being one of the "slugs" who hits up JR for freebe's....JR had collected $1425.00+ in orders from myself so far this year. Not anymore, instead I'll make my own business decision and take my future business somewhere else, I doubt if it will cause anyone in Corporate to shed any tears.


----------



## stitch45 (Jun 21, 2006)

Recieved this this morning...

From: "Hubbard Maj Michael P (GCE RCT 7 3/4 FMF XO)"
To: <[email protected]>
Cc: "Mims 1stSgt Robert J (GCE RCT 7 3/4 H&S 1stSgt)" 
Subject: THANK YOU
Date: Monday, October 09, 2006 2:08 AM

Sir,
On behalf of the Marines and Sailors of 3d Battalion 4th Marines
(Thundering Third) let me express our deepest appreciation for the
continued support you have given. 1stSgt Mims of H&S Company shared with
me you letter of support. It is letters and support like yours that
provide an invaluable boost to morale to your "Jarheads" and Sailors
here in Iraq. 
Thundering Third is on its fourth combat tour to Iraq and the
warriors of this battalion are doing very well. This deployment, as you
can imagine, remains a difficult mission. Everyone is doing great things
in our area of operations, which is nestled between the Syrian border
and Rawah in western Iraq. Keep us all in your prayers and again Thank
You and God Bless. With kindest regards, I remain

Semper Fidelis,
Major M.P. Hubbard
Executive Officer
3d Battalion 4th Marines
Al Qaim, Iraq

This says it all, as one of those around here who has "Been There" I will teel you as they will, the little things make all the diference in the world.


----------



## drawfour (Aug 22, 2006)

JR's (and any business) also has inventory they have to keep track of. They have to know where each and every cutter or anything else is going. If the order was already processed, then it's likely very hard if not impossible to track down the exact box, reverse process the order, add the extra cutters onto the invoice statement (even if they are marked as costing $0) for accounting/inventory control reasons, repackage it and reship it.

If you'd just contacted them directly, told them the purpose, maybe they would have thrown in the extra cutters, or maybe even asked where you were sending them to and send an extra box of cigars.

They're a business, they have a process. Without those processes in place, they wouldn't be in business.


----------



## Accident (Sep 12, 2006)

papajohn67 said:


> Hey JR can do anything they like, it's their rice bowl. And I can do what I like and vote with my feet or in this case with my keyboard. As far as being one of the "slugs" who hits up JR for freebe's....JR had collected $1425.00+ in orders from myself so far this year. Not anymore, instead I'll make my own business decision and take my future business somewhere else, I doubt if it will cause anyone in Corporate to shed any tears.


Sorry dude, you are correct. The way I wrote my reply made it sound like I was including you in the slug comment. I meant the people that are always wanting something for free without ever purchasing anything. There are tons of professionals that are always calling me for free stuff but buy from my competition. It's a sore spot with me. My bad.
Accident


----------



## wij (May 25, 2006)

Stitch, I would like to add a few sticks to your next shipment for our troops. Just let me know when and where.


----------



## stitch45 (Jun 21, 2006)

I just got in two HUGE boxes of cigars for the troops from *Rockyrand from Jechelman I'm gonna post a picture of this later cause these great guys went bonkers!
Thanks EVERYONE for helping me with this! I'm on a mission.
Boxes to go out to Iraq Tomorrow and Friday.*


----------



## stitch45 (Jun 21, 2006)

stitch45 said:


> I just got in two HUGE boxes of cigars for the troops from *Rockyrand from Jechelman I'm gonna post a picture of this later cause these great guys went bonkers!
> Thanks EVERYONE for helping me with this! I'm on a mission.
> Boxes to go out to Iraq Tomorrow and Friday.*


Boy I screwed that post up didn't I ....sorry, I'm tired.


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

stitch

Your package went out this afternoon.


----------



## squid (Oct 9, 2006)

stitch45 said:


> I'm just trying to keep a Thread going here,
> If Any Service people out there in Iraq or Afghanistan or any other God forsaken Hell hole would like to be added to my list for recieveing cigars from the members here pm Me your APO/FPO
> A HUGE Thanks to everyone who has and is helping out with this
> *RockeyP, accedent, jxpfeer, rockeyr, Papajohn67, * And a few others who I will name in the next post as soon as I go back and write them all down
> Thanks All of you, If I forgot you this time, you can slap me around


Stitch45....My wife works at HQs, U.S. Army Special Operations Command (USASOC) here at Ft. Bragg. I've sent quite a few sticks to some of the folks deployed, for a while now. In fact....I've received a few in return from them, as well.

If you need an avenue for getting them over...let me know. Not had a problem getting them over...by using some of the Groups to ferry them over.:u


----------



## Sturat (May 7, 2006)

Package sent today. :z


----------



## stitch45 (Jun 21, 2006)

papajohn67 said:


> stitch
> 
> Your package went out this afternoon.


Thanks, I'll let you know when I get it


----------



## stitch45 (Jun 21, 2006)

Sturat said:


> Package sent today. :z


Thank you, I will also let you know when i get it


----------



## stitch45 (Jun 21, 2006)

squid said:


> Stitch45....My wife works at HQs, U.S. Army Special Operations Command (USASOC) here at Ft. Bragg. I've sent quite a few sticks to some of the folks deployed, for a while now. In fact....I've received a few in return from them, as well.
> 
> If you need an avenue for getting them over...let me know. Not had a problem getting them over...by using some of the Groups to ferry them over.:u


I will keep your offer in mind, So far things have gone ok, no problems getting stuff to people. But the DOD seems to be forever trying to make it harder.
As long as I've got a Name and full FPO address it's worked fine so far.
Papajohn67 on here is an old Screaming Eagle from way back ... You might want to contact him if you have any contacts in the 101st, He'd really like to send some to his Brothers, and so far I don't have anyone in the 101st.


----------



## squid (Oct 9, 2006)

stitch45 said:


> I will keep your offer in mind, So far things have gone ok, no problems getting stuff to people. But the DOD seems to be forever trying to make it harder.
> As long as I've got a Name and full FPO address it's worked fine so far.
> Papajohn67 on here is an old Screaming Eagle from way back ... You might want to contact him if you have any contacts in the 101st, He'd really like to send some to his Brothers, and so far I don't have anyone in the 101st.


I'll have her put a call out to some of those she works with to see if there is a 101st contact.


----------



## stitch45 (Jun 21, 2006)

squid said:


> I'll have her put a call out to some of those she works with to see if there is a 101st contact.


Outstanding!
Papajohn67 did two tours in the Nam with the 101st ..
I know He will want to send some to them
Thanks for your Help!, And thank your Wife too!


----------



## wij (May 25, 2006)

Package will be sent in tomorrow's mail with a couple of drawing from my kids.


----------



## squid (Oct 9, 2006)

papajohn....as soon as I get into the office tomorrow I should be able to access the email from the Command Sgt Major of the 101st...the initial read I had on the first couple lines was that he was all for getting some smokes over to the combat soldiers of the 101st. Unfortunately, thats about the time our system shut down on Friday. Can't wait to see what else he had to say. 

I and some of my local BOTL have been able to send some smokes out with some of our 3rd SF guys that were deploying into Afghanistan and into Iraq, along with some of the local guys I smoke with. Fortunately they were able to get the smokes out at no cost to us by going out with their gear. Gotta say...the guys on the receiving end have been quite appreciative. In fact, I've received some rather nice glass tubed Cuesta-Ray's with the crossed American and Iraq flags in return.

I'll pop you off info as soon as I am able to read his email to me....until them, smoke'em if you got'em!


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

I got another box here, courtesy of Eternal Rider and CigarGal.

Stitch - you up for more?


----------



## stitch45 (Jun 21, 2006)

Mister MaDuroo said:


> I got another box here, courtesy of Eternal Rider and CigarGal.
> 
> Stitch - you up for more?


Always! ... I'm on a Mission  
Just added three more addresses to the list today ....
This is getting Huge!
Thanks for all of your help ALL of you!


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

stitch45 said:


> Always! ... I'm on a Mission
> Just added three more addresses to the list today ....
> This is getting Huge!
> Thanks for all of your help ALL of you!


Advise if you want assistance with freight/postage. Box in ail tomorrow.


----------



## stitch45 (Jun 21, 2006)

Okay ... Lots going on
I'm going to try to catch you all up here.
Today I received boxes from *Rharris, Txdyna65, Luckybandit* Big boxes at that ... I have also gotten donations for shipping from some you good folks, You know who you are. ... Thank you, though I told you all not to worry about it, ya' did it anyway, And I do appreciate it!
I'm going to try to get a picture of all this and post it, I have enough here now for at least four more boxes! ... which I'll try to get boxed up and ready to go tonight or tomorrow.
The post office where I recieve mail is not a Real post office, it's a small contract PO and can't do International shipping, so I take the boxes to go out to the post office in Chloride, about 20 miles away to ship.
This is why I ship once or twice a week, so if you were wondering why I ship five or six boxes at one time ... thats why 
This has turned into a Great on going thing and is a testiment to the true goodness of all the people involved on this board, As long as any of you want to join me in this I will continue to be point man 
I'm Honored to be associated with you All!


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

stitch45 said:


> Okay ... Lots going on
> I'm going to try to catch you all up here.
> Today I received boxes from *Rharris, Txdyna65, Luckybandit* Big boxes at that ... I have also gotten donations for shipping from some you good folks, You know who you are. ... Thank you, though I told you all not to worry about it, ya' did it anyway, And I do appreciate it!
> I'm going to try to get a picture of all this and post it, I have enough here now for at least four more boxes! ... which I'll try to get boxed up and ready to go tonight or tomorrow.
> ...


Stitch

Another package went out this morning.


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 21, 2006)

Great, glad you got it and more than glad to help out....thanks again for doing this Stitch.


----------



## smokefuentes (Oct 10, 2006)

Hello,
my name will remane unknown for now. however i am a soldier deployed in afgan. i am a new smoker aswell. yeha fuente 858 is my favorite. if u can reply i look fwd to learning all about cigars.


----------



## stitch45 (Jun 21, 2006)

smokefuentes said:


> Hello,
> my name will remane unknown for now. however i am a soldier deployed in afgan. i am a new smoker aswell. yeha fuente 858 is my favorite. if u can reply i look fwd to learning all about cigars.


Gotcha on the list!
Stay Safe....


----------



## stitch45 (Jun 21, 2006)

papajohn67 said:


> Stitch
> 
> Another package went out this morning.


Man, you must be on a mission too, Your last box was Awesome!
part of a BIG box headed to 3rd Btn / 4th Marines in Iraq,
1st SSgt, and a Major ( Btn XO ) are going to be taking care of and handing out the smokes to the troops.
Should have three maybe four more boxes ready to go out by mid to late week, My latest orders from C.bid and Famous should be here by wed. So that'll give me a fresh big batch to throw in the mix, I'm havin trouble kepping up with all of you!
This week were going to hit 344 MED (Army) in Iraq, 4th Btn/10th Mountain Division in Afgahnistan, and the 886 ESFS which I think is a Fighter squadran in Iraq, and if I manage a fourth box I'll send them to an adress I have for another bunch of Marines in Fajulla ( did I spell that right? ) in Iraq.
Thanks to all of you for making this such a BIG support opperation.
And thanks to pds, our Mod for making this a stikey
We are now Task Force Stogie!


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

smokefuentes said:


> Hello,
> my name will remane unknown for now. however i am a soldier deployed in afgan. i am a new smoker aswell. yeha fuente 858 is my favorite. if u can reply i look fwd to learning all about cigars.


Club Stogie has helped to support a "Cigar Learning Center" deep in the 'ghan - the locals call it The Tiki Hut. You need to hunit it down.

Ping EDWIN for a map to the front door. Good luck - there may be two or three Fuente cigars there.

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=36688


----------



## stitch45 (Jun 21, 2006)

Mister MaDuroo said:


> Club Stogie has helped to support a "Cigar Learning Center" deep in the 'ghan - the locals call it The Tiki Hut. You need to hunit it down.
> 
> Ping EDWIN for a map to the front door. Good luck - there may be two or three Fuente cigars there.
> 
> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=36688


I was in on that one, that's what got me motivated to keep doing this.
I have Edwin's address and plan on sending him a box soon, He's one who I know supplys a lot of troops, Also have have a 1st Sgt and a SgtMaj. in the Marines who each have access to a hole bunch of Jar Heads.
Got another addy last night to a small joint forces task force made up of U.S. Marines, Sailors, Brittish Royal Navy and Royal Marines.
Task Force Stogie Rolls on.


----------



## RockyP (Aug 31, 2006)

my box is filling. i will be sending one out in the next few week


----------



## stitch45 (Jun 21, 2006)

RockyP said:


> my box is filling. i will be sending one out in the next few week


Man, you all are great!
I figure once we've hit everyone once I'll try to get a little more organized about this ( tough for an old cowpoke to do ) There are a few out there who will be supplying larger groups of people, and some who supply just those closest to them, I've been trying to make sure that the larger unit NCO's get larger boxes, Then there is *Edwin*of Tiki hut fame, I think He supplys half the troops in Afghanistan.
*MisterMaduroo* is getting the FPO's for some Navy personell afloat over there so the Navy will finally get their fair share.
Thanks MisterMoo!
Task Force Stoigie, OohRah!


----------



## stitch45 (Jun 21, 2006)

Ok, I'm gonna try this picture link stuff ... Hope it works.
This is what I'm in the process of boxing up today.
three boxes, One 70 Cigars, Two 100 Cigars each !

http://i131.photobucket.com/albums/p311/stitch45_photos/TroopStogies10-17-06.jpg

If the link doesn't work one of you computer literate Gorilla's will just have to tell this old cowpoke how to do it right.


----------



## RockyP (Aug 31, 2006)

i will be adding to that soon. but i will wait for the next shippment. you seem to be all set right now


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

Stitch

Received a source today who will forward cigars to the troops serving with the 101st in Irag. A CSM at Fort Campbell will forward them on their way. I want to thank you as well as Mike "squid" for all the help in providing the information I needed. As a former "Screaming Eagle" I have a soft spot in my heart for these airborne men and woman and most likely will direct most of my efforts their way in the future but I'll still try to get something off your way once and a while.

For those who have not served in a combat zone support from home means everything to these troops. Been there and done that, letters & packages sent out to us on re-supplys were our bread and butter and for those of us who received little in the way of mail or support from back home a package from a kind soul, a stranger back in the "World" really made our day.

Thanks again for all you are doing. :u :u :u 

papajohn


----------



## stitch45 (Jun 21, 2006)

Papajohn,
Glad you got in touch with those "Screamin Eagles" of yours,
my best Friend out here was in the 101st.
Once I get myself re stocked I'll try to send of my personal stuff your way to include in one of your shippments, I'm trying to spread stuff around as best I can so we can touch as many as possible.
Once again Brother you are walking point for the 101st.
OohRah!


----------



## stitch45 (Jun 21, 2006)

These are the boxes I packed up today,
1 65 count box headed to 7th Marine Regt.
1 100 count box headed to 10th Mountain Division
1 100 count box headed to 344 MED (not sure what they are)

http://i131.photobucket.com/albums/p311/stitch45_photos/Ready10-17-06.jpg

I will probably ship these on Friday as I have to go to kingman that day anyway. .... and if the rest of what I ordered arives by then I'll be able to add another box for someone.


----------



## Moglman-cl (May 27, 2005)

I will send you a selection, stitch. I've been fighting too many battles lately to get much shipped, but I'll assume additional flights will follow this latest. PM your addy and it'll be on the way after a little shopping trip. Thank you very much for all of your efforts.


----------



## stitch45 (Jun 21, 2006)

Moglman said:


> I will send you a selection, stitch. I've been fighting too many battles lately to get much shipped, but I'll assume additional flights will follow this latest. PM your addy and it'll be on the way after a little shopping trip. Thank you very much for all of your efforts.


Oh yes, Many more will follow ... "Task Force Stogie"
PM Sent.
Thank You!


----------



## squid (Oct 9, 2006)

papajohn67 said:


> Stitch
> 
> Received a source today who will forward cigars to the troops serving with the 101st in Irag. A CSM at Fort Campbell will forward them on their way. I want to thank you as well as Mike "squid" for all the help in providing the information I needed. As a former "Screaming Eagle" I have a soft spot in my heart for these airborne men and woman and most likely will direct most of my efforts their way in the future but I'll still try to get something off your way once and a while.
> 
> ...


Papajohn...ditto your point on letters and packages for troops in combat zones. A card or letter means the world to them! A package of cigars is icing on the cake. Imagine, a shipment of stogies AND a letter from a girlfriend (smelling of perfume) will be enough to put a little extra in their step. Funny, I hadn't read this posting before I sent you a PM that pretty much said the same thing.

You guys contributing to this outstanding support program is awesome! Sure wish I had this kind of support back in the day. Those nights standing standing watch, or standing on the fantail, or playing poker with the guys losing my ass, would have been a little more enjoyable with quality smokes from you guys. It'll mean lot to those receiving these packages!


----------



## volfan (Jul 15, 2006)

I would love to send a big package out tomorrow or Friday before I start traveling again if someone would pm me an addy. thanks.

scottie


----------



## stitch45 (Jun 21, 2006)

volfan said:


> I would love to send a big package out tomorrow or Friday before I start traveling again if someone would pm me an addy. thanks.
> 
> scottie


PM Sent,
Sorry I didn't get to you sooner, Had to drive up to Las Vegas today to pick some one up at the air port, Always fun .... Eight hours later here I am, Bleary eyed and wondering what just hit me :hn


----------



## volfan (Jul 15, 2006)

Stitch,

Sending package to squid to go to 101st. thanks for the addy as you will get the next package.

scottie


----------



## RockyP (Aug 31, 2006)

drop shipped 6 bundles to you stitch. should get it by the beginning of the week


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

volfan said:


> Stitch,
> 
> Sending package to squid to go to 101st. thanks for the addy as you will get the next package.
> 
> scottie


Way to go. Also have one in the works for the 101st that I hope to have out early next week. Waiting on some cutters to toss in but so far it is nearing 130 sticks.


----------



## volfan (Jul 15, 2006)

papajohn67 said:


> Way to go. Also have one in the works for the 101st that I hope to have out early next week. Waiting on some cutters to toss in but so far it is nearing 130 sticks.


My package should be going to you through Squid (I think) and I am sending around 50 sticks. It is the least I can do (even if I was in the Navy).

scottie


----------



## squid (Oct 9, 2006)

papajohn67 said:


> Way to go. Also have one in the works for the 101st that I hope to have out early next week. Waiting on some cutters to toss in but so far it is nearing 130 sticks.


papajohn...as soon as Volfan's package arrives, his and mine will get right out to you! I have cutters to include with the shipment and hope to pick up a few more along with some more smokes tonight for this package.

WAY TO GO VOLFAN!!! and of course....MANY THANKS TO PAPAJOHN67 for putting this great endeavor together! As they say here at Ft. Bragg....AIRBORNE, ALL THE WAY!! (you don't know how much it hurts me to say that as a sailor!)


----------



## stitch45 (Jun 21, 2006)

I'm going to put a box of my personal cigars in the mail to Papajohn tomorrow for The screamg Eagles, Looks like Papajohn67 is going to wind up being point man for the 101st!
Way to go Club Stogie!!
And "Task Force Stogie" Grows even larger.


----------



## squid (Oct 9, 2006)

stitch45 said:


> I'm going to put a box of my personal cigars in the mail to Papajohn tomorrow for The screamg Eagles, Looks like Papajohn67 is going to wind up being point man for the 101st!
> Way to go Club Stogie!!
> And "Task Force Stogie" Grows even larger.


You DA man, Stitch!!!

As for papajohn, I guess when you're once 101st, you're always 101st!

Hey guys...._*PM me your names and mailing address information *_(I already have yours papajohn). I received an email from the 101st Command Sergeant Major today that told me to put a list of names and addresses together for those sending gars. Sounds like he may want to reciprocate the generosity by sending something from the 101st.


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

stitch45 said:


> I'm going to put a box of my personal cigars in the mail to Papajohn tomorrow for The screamg Eagles, Looks like Papajohn67 is going to wind up being point man for the 101st!
> Way to go Club Stogie!!
> And "Task Force Stogie" Grows even larger.


Last time I took the point was in 68.. Stitch it was a heck of a lot easier following your lead and bringing up the drag.


----------



## stitch45 (Jun 21, 2006)

papajohn67 said:


> Last time I took the point was in 68.. Stitch it was a heck of a lot easier following your lead and bringing up the drag.


If you could take point in 68, You can take point any place, any time.
And I'll be Proud to cover you six Bro.


----------



## stitch45 (Jun 21, 2006)

I just received another box of cigars from *Papajohn67* and a box from *WIJ*
In the box from WIJ were also two pictures drawn for the troops by his two Son's Ages 6 and 10 ... I gotta tell ya' these pictures from these two Boys are going make the day for a couple of soldiers.
WIJ, your teachin' them young uns' of yours well my friend!
If every one thinks I should, I will try to scan them and post them here before putting them into boxes to go out.


----------



## Zoomschwortz (Jul 14, 2006)

Stitch,
I have some bundles for you that just came in this week.
Please let me know when you need them and where to send them.

Thanks
Ken


----------



## squid (Oct 9, 2006)

stitch45 said:


> I just received another box of cigars from *Papajohn67* and a box from *WIJ*
> In the box from WIJ were also two pictures drawn for the troops by his two Son's Ages 6 and 10 ... I gotta tell ya' these pictures from these two Boys are going make the day for a couple of soldiers.
> WIJ, your teachin' them young uns' of yours well my friend!
> If every one thinks I should, I will try to scan them and post them here before putting them into boxes to go out.


Stitch...scan'em! Would love to see them!


----------



## stitch45 (Jun 21, 2006)

Here are the pictures that that wij's two sons included in a box to sent to the troops, this is Great! Click em

http://i131.photobucket.com/albums/p311/stitch45_photos/Sunny.jpg

http://i131.photobucket.com/albums/p311/stitch45_photos/Connor.jpg


----------



## stitch45 (Jun 21, 2006)

Here is a list of people who have / Are contributing, Helping, Keeping Me going and just plain beeing Outstanding people!
If I left any one out Please let me know!

*Task Force Stogie Support Crew as of 10-20-06*

*RockeyP, jxpfeer, rockeyr, Papajohn67, Jechelman, Accident, sturat, BillyBarue, mdtaggart, Rharris, Txdyna65, Luckybandit, uwhoo, wij, Squid, MisterMaduroo, ca21455, Volfan, dunng, azherfer, freshdriver, jgrimball*

If I forgot any one I'll fix it! ..
Many of you are continuing to help me in Many ways, and I can't thank you enough, Your a Great bunch of people.


----------



## emelbee (Aug 8, 2006)

Hi stitch,

I'd like to get in on the fun and contribute some smokes for the troops. Can you PM me an address and any other needed info?


----------



## stitch45 (Jun 21, 2006)

I got the remainder of the boxes from this week shipped out today..
DC #'s as follows
0306 1070 0004 6922 9582 4thBtn 10th Mountain Div. Afghanistan
0306 1070 0004 6922 9599 7th Marine Rgt. Iraq
0306 1070 0004 6922 9522 3rd Btn / 4th Marines Iraq
0306 1970 0004 6922 9643 Task force 344 Afghanistan

I'll do a few more next week.
Have a great week end everyone!


----------



## Moglman-cl (May 27, 2005)

Package on the way to you Jeff! Thank you.

DC 0103 8555 7497 0994 9348


----------



## emelbee (Aug 8, 2006)

package on the way to stitch45
DC # 0103 8555 7498 1476 8575


----------



## squid (Oct 9, 2006)

volfan said:


> My package should be going to you through Squid (I think) and I am sending around 50 sticks. It is the least I can do (even if I was in the Navy).
> 
> scottie


Volfan....

Received your box with gars in it today. Our boxes will be mailed out to papajohn67 first thing Monday morning.

Way to go, bro! Great gars + Great cause = GREAT SMOKES FOR THE TROOPS!

Papajohn...coming your way Monday. Should have by Wednesday in your box.

:u :u :u

Squid


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

Have a box going out Monday morning to the 101st. Went through my 3 coolers and came up with 130 decent sticks...lot's of room for more now much to my wifes chagrin.

I guess their are more on the way from the good folks on Club Stogie and as soon as I receive them I will get a 2nd box on it's way.

Going to try and post a pic of the sticks.........

John


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

Club Stogie seems to be rallying and about to stage an assualt on the 101st. Recent recruits for the mission are "Jechelman" & "txdyna65" and many others who I will be sure to mention and give credit too as sticks arrive and are sent..

For everyone who gets involved you can be assured that every single thing sent will be appreicated. Damn if I were 18 again I just might enlist...them are some nice sticks headed their way.

All of this of course is voluntary but it would be great if as many people as possible could send a "friendly bomb" towards the troops....regardless if it comes my way or to stitch it will find it's way to the troops. These guys and gals are in deep **** and the sights I have seen of these young people when I frequent my local VA hospital, well let's just say it use to be just us old farts seeking care. The war has come home and we owe them so much.

Anyway thanks for all of the help.

John


----------



## stitch45 (Jun 21, 2006)

Way to go John!
Give em' Hell .... Airborne, All the way.
See, even an old Gyreene can say that.

Any little thing we can do to make life a little less miserable for the troops is well worth the effort.


----------



## RockyP (Aug 31, 2006)

you should be getting the thompsons bundles in the mail asap


----------



## squid (Oct 9, 2006)

papajohn67 said:


> Club Stogie seems to be rallying and about to stage an assualt on the 101st. Recent recruits for the mission are "Jechelman" & "txdyna65" and many others who I will be sure to mention and give credit too as sticks arrive and are sent..
> 
> For everyone who gets involved you can be assured that every single thing sent will be appreicated. Damn if I were 18 again I just might enlist...them are some nice sticks headed their way.
> 
> ...


papajohn....mine and Volfan's box was put in the mail to you this morning. Confirmation number: 
0305 2200 0000 1996 7428

Let me know when you get it. As for CSM Grippe...still waiting on a call to ensure they're all going to the right place. Let you know as soon as he returns call.

Squid


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

squid said:


> papajohn....mine and Volfan's box was put in the mail to you this morning. Confirmation number:
> 0305 2200 0000 1996 7428
> 
> Let me know when you get it. As for CSM Grippe...still waiting on a call to ensure they're all going to the right place. Let you know as soon as he returns call.
> ...


Got a bunch of sticks this afternoon from stitch....holding up sending the 1st box until we know for sure what the story is. Either way their going to end up in the right place be it the 101st or another bunch of units with the help of stitch. Also have 50 cheap-o cutters on the way and will be able to send 4 or 5 with each box.


----------



## Jechelman (Apr 29, 2006)

Hey fellow gorillas. I know recognition is not why they are doing this but papajohn and stitch deserve some more RG for all they are doing for the troops plus being all around great BOTLs. The system won't let me bump either of them now so please help. Thanks again to both of them and to everyone else supporting the troops. :u 

Frank


----------



## RolinRandy (Aug 25, 2006)

I don't know how much I can do within my budget but I would love to help!
I can send a few cigars if that would help.
If someone PM's me I will reply!

3/4 ADA Airborne
Land Soft, Kill Quiet


----------



## stitch45 (Jun 21, 2006)

Jechelman said:


> Hey fellow gorillas. I know recognition is not why they are doing this but papajohn and stitch deserve some more RG for all they are doing for the troops plus being all around great BOTLs. The system won't let me bump either of them now so please help. Thanks again to both of them and to everyone else supporting the troops. :u
> 
> Frank


Awww heck Frank, This aint about that silly RG stuff ... It's about a lot of really good people like You, and pappajohn67 and all the other folks who are bustin their butts tryin to do something nice for thos troopers over there.
Heck, RockyP is on his second time around already!!
But thanks for thinking about us!  
I'll give one Big LG (Life Gage) bump to everyone who's help out with this!


----------



## stitch45 (Jun 21, 2006)

Recived Boxes today from *Txdyna65*,His Second go around at this already! ... and from *Moglman*and *emelbee* Very nice boxes!
I'll try to get boxes ready to ship next week.
I will be out of town from Nov.2nd to the 6th or 7th ...Gotta go sell my wares in Yuma! ... so don't fret if I don't respond for a few days.
Thanks to all for all of the great help and support for this!
"Task Force Stogie" Continues to grow.


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

papajohn67 said:


> Got a bunch of sticks this afternoon from stitch....holding up sending the 1st box until we know for sure what the story is. Either way their going to end up in the right place be it the 101st or another bunch of units with the help of stitch. Also have 50 cheap-o cutters on the way and will be able to send 4 or 5 with each box.


Mike "squid" came through with the information I needed to assure that the sticks would be going to the guys who do the "real fighting":u, the Army. Just kidding, just wanted to make sure they don't all go to the desk jockys. 1st package goes out this afternoon.

Now to try and post a pic of the goods stitch sent my way from his personal stash.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Mister MaDuroo said:


> I got another box here, courtesy of Eternal Rider and CigarGal.
> 
> Stitch - you up for more?


In the better late than never column. Inbound.


----------



## squid (Oct 9, 2006)

stitch45 said:


> Awww heck Frank, This aint about that silly RG stuff ... It's about a lot of really good people like You, and pappajohn67 and all the other folks who are bustin their butts tryin to do something nice for thos troopers over there.
> Heck, RockyP is on his second time around already!!
> But thanks for thinking about us!
> I'll give one Big LG (Life Gage) bump to everyone who's help out with this!


Stitch...you DA man! Couldn't have said it any better...its all about support to the troops that continue provide their OUTSTANDING service for this country, rightly or wrongly, without question or hesitation.


----------



## Jechelman (Apr 29, 2006)

stitch45 said:


> Awww heck Frank, This aint about that silly RG stuff ... It's about a lot of really good people like You, and pappajohn67 and all the other folks who are bustin their butts tryin to do something nice for thos troopers over there.
> Heck, RockyP is on his second time around already!!
> But thanks for thinking about us!
> I'll give one Big LG (Life Gage) bump to everyone who's help out with this!


Hell stitch, I know this isn't about RG or anything like that but it is entirely for the troops. I salute you for that. But I do want others, especially newbies and those who don't know you and papajohn, to understand what well thought of and highly respected CS members you both are. Personally I can think of no more worthy activity on Club Stogie that supporting the troops like you, papajohn, azherfer and many other do. Thanks to all of you. God bless and watch over our troops.:u

Frank


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 21, 2006)

Glad you got that box Stitch, I was beginning to wonder if it had gotten lost  

Papajohn....putting together a box to send your way tommorrow.....went to San Antonio and picked up a few to send  

Thanks to both of you guys for doing this.....I get the message....must spread around the reputation first lol......I know yall dont do it for the RG, but its nice to give it to yall


----------



## stitch45 (Jun 21, 2006)

papajohn67 said:


> Mike "squid" came through with the information I needed to assure that the sticks would be going to the guys who do the "real fighting":u, the Army. Just kidding, just wanted to make sure they don't all go to the desk jockys. 1st package goes out this afternoon.
> 
> Now to try and post a pic of the goods stitch sent my way from his personal stash.


I knew you two old warriors would get that handled, Hell never even gave it thought.
I'd charge right to gates of Hell with the two of you.


----------



## stitch45 (Jun 21, 2006)

Jechelman said:


> Hell stitch, I know this isn't about RG or anything like that but it is entirely for the troops. I salute you for that. But I do want others, especially newbies and those who don't know you and papajohn, to understand what well thought of and highly respected CS members you both are. Personally I can think of no more worthy activity on Club Stogie that supporting the troops like you, papajohn, azherfer and many other do. Thanks to all of you. God bless and watch over our troops.:u
> 
> Frank


Thanks for those kind words Frank .... Don't forget to include your self in there!


----------



## stitch45 (Jun 21, 2006)

Mister MaDuroo said:


> In the better late than never column. Inbound.


No such thing as late


----------



## stitch45 (Jun 21, 2006)

txdyna65 said:


> Glad you got that box Stitch, I was beginning to wonder if it had gotten lost
> 
> Papajohn....putting together a box to send your way tommorrow.....went to San Antonio and picked up a few to send
> 
> Thanks to both of you guys for doing this.....I get the message....must spread around the reputation first lol......I know yall dont do it for the RG, but its nice to give it to yall


The mail can be kinda slow getting to this part of Arizona,
Thank You! ...To BOTH of you! :u


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

The sticks are off to Fort Campbell, Ky. Don't know if ya want the tracking # but if so...Priority Mail 0306 1070 0002 9090 2906.

130 sticks + 3 slightly used cutters. :u 

All this work left me hankering for a smoke so I'm sitting here puffing on a AF 8-5-8.

In the weeks to come would love to have a snapshot posted here of some troop sitting up on some lonely mountain or parked on a sandbagged bunker enjoying what the folks at Club Stogie have sent him. If he were anything like me so many eons ago when I was a troop in Nam he would smoke it, nub it and then chew it. Couldn't have been any better.


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

stitch45 said:


> Awww heck Frank, This aint about that silly RG stuff ... It's about a lot of really good people like You, and pappajohn67 and all the other folks who are bustin their butts tryin to do something nice for thos troopers over there.
> Heck, RockyP is on his second time around already!!
> But thanks for thinking about us!
> I'll give one Big LG (Life Gage) bump to everyone who's help out with this!


That's right Frank...anyway my RG is starting to look like my waist size.


----------



## stitch45 (Jun 21, 2006)

papajohn67 said:


> The sticks are off to Fort Campbell, Ky. Don't know if ya want the tracking # but if so...Priority Mail 0306 1070 0002 9090 2906.
> 
> 130 sticks + 3 slightly used cutters. :u
> 
> ...


now THATS the way to reward yourself for a job well done!

I've been putting notes in the boxes going out listing all the people who contribute and telling the troops to visit club stogie if they get a chance.


----------



## squid (Oct 9, 2006)

papajohn67 said:


> The sticks are off to Fort Campbell, Ky. Don't know if ya want the tracking # but if so...Priority Mail 0306 1070 0002 9090 2906.
> 
> 130 sticks + 3 slightly used cutters. :u
> 
> ...


Papajohn...great job and sounds like a pretty good reward, if I say so myself. I'll contact Sergeant Major Grappe and/or his staff....and see if we can't have him get the guys to send some photos for posting.

Stitch's idea of the note in the box having the guys go to Club Stogie is a pretty darn good idea...this way we may be able to hear from them directly, as well. I think I'll start putting such a note with the web link to Club Stogie, as well, in my future shipments.

Enjoy your 858 and get a rest before you get hit with more sticks!


----------



## smokefuentes (Oct 10, 2006)

thank you all for your support of us troops.
at the end of a hard day a good smoke takes the troubles away.

p.s. if wanna send me N E thing pm me and i will give you my address out here.

thanx much


----------



## RolinRandy (Aug 25, 2006)

On the way to you Jeff.
DC # 03061070000503269581


----------



## stitch45 (Jun 21, 2006)

RolinRandy said:


> On the way to you Jeff.
> DC # 03061070000503269581


Thanks Randy, Much apreciated!!


----------



## stitch45 (Jun 21, 2006)

smokefuentes said:


> thank you all for your support of us troops.
> at the end of a hard day a good smoke takes the troubles away.
> 
> p.s. if wanna send me N E thing pm me and i will give you my address out here.
> ...


PM Sent,
you all stay safe there!


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

Received the box that Mike "squid & "volfan" sent, very generous and very nice sticks. Planned on including names with the sticks donated and an address if you want. If so let me know & PM with your addy. If I don't hear anything I will assume you want to remain anonymous. Also if anyone wants to send a personal note or howdy along with the sticks I would encourage it. Hey maybe the 101st will send a coffee mug or something. I'm hoping for a pair of night vision goggles and a M-60 machine gun.:gn 

Now to try and post a pic of their package.


----------



## squid (Oct 9, 2006)

papajohn67 said:


> Received the box that Mike "squid & "volfan" sent, very generous and very nice sticks. Planned on including names with the sticks donated and an address if you want. If so let me know & PM with your addy. If I don't hear anything I will assume you want to remain anonymous. Also if anyone wants to send a personal note or howdy along with the sticks I would encourage it. Hey maybe the 101st will send a coffee mug or something. I'm hoping for a pair of night vision goggles and a M-60 machine gun.:gn
> 
> Now to try and post a pic of their package.


PJ67....Great! glad to hear you got the sticks okay. Hope it helps and makes a dent. Most importantly, hope it brings a few minutes of pleasure to someone. I'll start getting some more ready for you. Got some coming in a few days from CBid (damn they make it too easy to spend money). We may want to think about getting a pretty good shipment together for a huge holiday delivery! A good gar after a Thanksgiving Dinner or at Christmas may sooth a few souls in the desert of Iraq or in the mountains of Afghanistan! Of course....dear to my heart, we shouldn't forget about those sailors and coasties deployed on them long pointy things that float on the water, as well.

I'll send you some addresses that were sent to me from some of those contributing through me, Stitch45, and you. Add it to your list. Also...I emailed a flyer to the Command Sergeant Major asking him to put one in each package that goes out from his office telling the recipients that the packages are sent from the grateful contributors of Club Stogie. Told'em to join us here on Club Stogie, post pictures, and just drop us a line and let us know how they like the sticks. I'll send you a copy tomorrow from my office email.

As always papajohn67 (John)... I salute you. Proud to know ya!

:u :u :u

Squid


----------



## jgrimball (Mar 17, 2005)

0103 8555 7499 4459 1494
Heading your way Jeff!

I forgot to include anything but cigars inside, so when you get
a package from Northport, AL. Its me!


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

jgrimball said:


> 0103 8555 7499 4459 1494
> Heading your way Jeff!
> 
> I forgot to include anything but cigars inside, so when you get
> a package from Northport, AL. Its me!


You guys are simply amazing. They must really love Jeff at his Post Office. My carrier knows what were up too....think the word she used was "relentless".


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 21, 2006)

Relentless or not....package sent your way this am papajohn  

When I find what I did with the tracking # I'll PM it to you


----------



## ca21455 (Jul 23, 2006)

Jeff, package enroute. DC# 0408 5010 4110 0402 0468.

LMK if you need anything else.


----------



## stitch45 (Jun 21, 2006)

Thanks Everyone!
This just continues to show what a great bunch of people are around here.
Squid, I'm waiting on some info as to addresses for Deployed ships, hope to have at least a couple of Salty old Petty Officer's on the list soon.
And Yes, thee poor girl in the little PO in Chloride where I ship from just Loves Me  ...But she also thinks that what we are doing is Great!
Said she doesn't mind one bit all those boxes, The lady who runs the PO in Dolan where the boxes come to me just shakes her head, But then, she's a hole different story.
Great Work Every one!


----------



## squid (Oct 9, 2006)

stitch45 said:


> Thanks Everyone!
> This just continues to show what a great bunch of people are around here.
> Squid, I'm waiting on some info as to addresses for Deployed ships, hope to have at least a couple of Salty old Petty Officer's on the list soon.
> And Yes, thee poor girl in the little PO in Chloride where I ship from just Loves Me  ...But she also thinks that what we are doing is Great!
> ...


Fantastic Stitch!

Just tell them Post Office Ladies that you're going to keep sending packages until the Post Office quits raising the postal rates! Then just this to them: :tg , and if that ain't enough, do this and then run: :fu !

Go Navy.....let's take good care of them anchor clankers!


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

squid said:


> Fantastic Stitch!
> 
> Just tell them Post Office Ladies that you're going to keep sending packages until the Post Office quits raising the postal rates! Then just this to them: :tg , and if that ain't enough, do this and then run: :fu !
> 
> Go Navy.....let's take good care of them anchor clankers!


I remember some of them Navy folks and their support.

"INCOMING"


----------



## squid (Oct 9, 2006)

papajohn67 said:


> I remember some of them Navy folks and their support.
> 
> "INCOMING"


:r But Papajohn...you gotta remember, it was just a little "friendly" fire!


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

Replacements continue to roll in. Package this afternoon from Frank "Jechelman". Think maybe we need to create a service ribbon for all of you kind and generous people. Only problem for me is as these boxes come in and I unpack them I end up reaching into the humi to grab a stick. The sight and smell generates an unstoppable urge to light something up. Some problem, eh?

BTW Frank you clearing out the cooler to make room for January 2007?


----------



## stitch45 (Jun 21, 2006)

Recieved a box from *Mr Maduroo* yesterday,
Quite a nice box too ... I also got a box from *Papajohn67* and *Jechelman* These two Awesome Guy's accused Me of working hard and thought I desreved a special gift for some reason or another, Huh, go figure, Me...Work hard ..Naaah.
From John "Papajohn67" I got a Pan64 Maduro Torp. and a Padilla Habbano torp. From Frank "Jechelman" I recived an AF Anejo #46 and a Tatuaje Reseva J21 .... None of these have I ever had befor, And oh am I looking forward to them.
Why these two good ol' Gorilla's would bestow these upon me is a mystery.
you should all be aware that there are a few people here who are working very hard to make this happen, And many of you have contributed more than once to this ... to all of you, THANK YOU!
To John and Frank
Thank You to Both of You!! 
For all of your help and support with this I will get you back!


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 21, 2006)

Some mighty fine gifts....and well deserved for you Jeff


----------



## SMOKEONE (Oct 26, 2006)

Thanks for the invite. I'm new to the web site, I'm stationed in Afghanistan in one of the Hell holes. We have a few cigar smokers here and we would welcome cigars from any one who would like to send them to us. My name and address is

Alphonso Smith
203rd RCAG
Gardez/Camp Lightening
APO AE 09320
We receive mail twice a week in these parts when the 5 ton backs up we all feel like kids at Xmas. Thanks for the offer we appreciate the thoughts and prayers.



stitch45 said:


> I'm just trying to keep a Thread going here,
> If Any Service people out there in Iraq or Afghanistan or any other God forsaken Hell hole would like to be added to my list for recieveing cigars from the members here pm Me your APO/FPO
> A HUGE Thanks to everyone who has and is helping out with this
> *RockeyP, accedent, jxpfeer, rockeyr, Papajohn67, * And a few others who I will name in the next post as soon as I go back and write them all down
> Thanks All of you, If I forgot you this time, you can slap me around


----------



## stitch45 (Jun 21, 2006)

SMOKEONE said:


> Thanks for the invite. I'm new to the web site, I'm stationed in Afghanistan in one of the Hell holes. We have a few cigar smokers here and we would welcome cigars from any one who would like to send them to us. My name and address is
> 
> Alphonso Smith
> 203rd RCAG
> ...


You are now on the list Alphonso,
Welcome to Club Stogie!
Stay safe over there, will get you guys some cigars in the air as soon as we can.


----------



## Nick (May 28, 2006)

Man this stuff has to get to the news or something cause I tell you Gorillas you always find a way to out do yoursleves everytime I turn around. First Az does his deal by bombing the hloy heck out of the Tiki Hut now Stitch is bombing the rest of us troops out here. I'll have to get me a good one to sit down and smoke tonite for you guys in appreciation for what you guys are doing. Thanks a bunch B&SOTL. May I smoke a stick with some of you one day.:w :u


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

Received a package today from Kenny "txdyna65" to forward to the troops. Nice sticks and once again very generous. My wife gave them the stamp of approval when she said, "umm those smell good".

I now have 170 donated sticks in my spare cooler. I know you guys don't want me sitting on them so I will get another package out to the 101st early next week. Right now I'm waiting on some cutters I picked up off of Cbid so I can throw 4 or 5 in with the packages.

I still encourage people to add a note or something for the troops and it will be included with your sticks.

Thanks again Kenny!!


----------



## squid (Oct 9, 2006)

Way to stick'em Kenny! If momma says they're good....then they must be some good sticks you sent.

PJ67...sounds like you have a good size haul heading out soon! Those Screaming Eagles sure don't know what's got hold of them! Heavy artillery coming their way.....HOOAH!:u :u :u


----------



## stitch45 (Jun 21, 2006)

Everyone, just so you know, I'll be kind of in and out for the next few days, Tonight My wife was involved in a serious accident on her way home from work. A woman ran a stop sign on US-93 right in front of my wife, My wife is going to be ok, she's in the hospital now with some neck trouble but she's going to be ok. ...Her car is totaled, I mean gone! ... I thank god that she had her seat belt on and the air bags worked ....
But sadly, the woman in the other car did not survive the accident.
My doesn't know this yet, The DPS was kind enough to allow me to break this news to her later.
I'm a tough old fart, been around bad SH%# all my life, some times I'm too tough and stoic i guess ... But my Wife is a tender hearted caring lady, She works as a case worker for the Arizona Dept. Economic Security where state aid cases are done because she likes being able to help people.
This news is going to hit her hard. .... I'm not looking forward to this.
Please, Pray for us, and for the family of the other woman involved in this.
This won't have a real impact on what I'm doing here, I'll keep it up no matter what. But for a few days I'm going to have to devote most of my time to my wife.
Thank you all for being such a great bunch of people.
Jeff


----------



## wij (May 25, 2006)

Whoa stitch, I'm stunned. I will say a prayer for you wife for her physical injuries and the mental injury she will suffer. Also, I'll pray for the family of the lady who was killed. Just terrible.


----------



## RolinRandy (Aug 25, 2006)

Hey Stitch,

I am so glad that your wife is going to be ok!!!
Sending one up as soon as I am through typing this.

Sincerely,
Randy


----------



## squid (Oct 9, 2006)

Stitch...whatever you need, DO NOT HESITATE to let all of us know. You got to take care of Momma Stitch, without a doubt. We'll all still be here gabbing about gars, but, I'm sure you and your wife will have quite a few prayers tossed up to the heavens for each of you and the family facing this loss. Them prayers may smell have a little smoke on them...but I have to believe they'll be heard, just the same! I believe I can speak for most everyone here that whatever you may need....if we can do it for you, you got it! Keep us up to date.

I know lots of sticks are sent to you from the BOTL/SOTL for your great support to the troops. IF ANYONE WANTS TO SEND STICKS TO ME IN STICKS ABSENCE TO GET TO THE TROOPS...JUST PM ME. Between Papajohn67's distribution to the 101st Abn Div, me working at Army Special Operations, and some of the other addresses and contacts that are out their....if you have some CIGARS FOR THE TROOPS, PM me and I'll give you my address and'll make sure we get them out as quickly as possible. Don't believe Stick needs the added burden of shipping sticks right now.

Again, Stick. Prayers to you and the family. You just take care of Momma Stick and things will be alright!

Squid


----------



## Jechelman (Apr 29, 2006)

Stitch, I am so terribly sorry to hear about your wife's accident. I'm relieved to hear that she will be OK. My thoughts and prayers will be with you and your wife and with the other lady's family as well.

Frank


----------



## sirwood (Aug 26, 2003)

Best wishes to you & your family during this difficult time.


----------



## partagaspete (Apr 27, 2004)

I will send my prayers for your wife and the other ladya and her family.


----------



## luckybandit (Jul 9, 2006)

hope all is ok good buddy


----------



## stitch45 (Jun 21, 2006)

Everyone,
My wife is ok, She's home today. She's bruised and battered a bit and has a ruptured disc in her neck, But If you saw what was left of her car you'd be amazed like I am that she even survived at all.
Her God was truely watching over her that night.
Thank you all for your thoughts and prayers, if your inclined please continue to pray for the Family of the woman who did not survive the accdident.
I should be able to keep up with things around here, but may ask for a little help in the coming few weeks.
I'll keep everyone posted
Thank You All
Jeff.


----------



## stitch45 (Jun 21, 2006)

I recieved a mountain of boxes today ...
Donations from *RollinRandy, JGrimball, Ca21455, Tech-Ninja, Zoomschwortz, simplified & SmokenGun*
People, *SmokenGun* sent a HUGE box, *Zoomschwortz* sent three bundles..75 cigars! ...*Simplified* sent a box of 100 !!! You ALL have sent so much! ... Everyone is sending 25,30, 50...100 ..You all are GREAT!!
I'll be Posting a picture of all of this as soon as I can, I'll get the boxes ready to go out next week , update the donator list ...post everything and mail em out early next week.
All of you, My wife is going to be fine, I need to continue doing this for my own sanity. Thank you ALL for your thoughts and Prayers, We will get through this ok.
*SmokenGun* sent me a very special gift from a very special place  I really am stunned, Thank You Tom,
I will smoke one of these soon and celibrate and give thanks for my wife's and my own good fortune.
Thank you all! .. I'll post pictures ect. as soon as I can.


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

Tom "SMOKEN'GUN" delivered the goods today with a package. It's much appreciated.

Going to get another package in the mail tomorrow to the CSM at Fort Campbell for the 101st. Somewhere in the 125 stick range. Will post a picture of what is going out in the mail. With the 40 Nestors on the way that I grabbed off of CI last week that still gives me/us another 125 sticks to head out either next week or sooner. Don't know if everyone want's all of the sticks directed to the 101st or would have any objections to some them going out to smaller units or outfits. It's stitches and your guys call. I'm just a PFC in this operation and will await suggestions or orders.:u 

Todays sticks from "SMOKEN'GUN"


----------



## stitch45 (Jun 21, 2006)

papajohn67 said:


> Tom "SMOKEN'GUN" delivered the goods today with a package. It's much appreciated.


SMOKEN'GUN has gone way above and beyond! Somebody give Tom there some serious RG !!!



papajohn67 said:


> Going to get another package in the mail tomorrow to the CSM at Fort Campbell for the 101st. Somewhere in the 125 stick range. Will post a picture of what is going out in the mail. With the 40 Nestors on the way that I grabbed off of CI last week that still gives me/us another 125 sticks to head out either next week or sooner. Don't know if everyone want's all of the sticks directed to the 101st or would have any objections to some them going out to smaller units or outfits. It's stitches and your guys call. I'm just a PFC in this operation and will await suggestions or orders.:u


PFC My A$$ ... Didn't you get the BFC Notic .. 
I'd say send them to the 101st, big unit, will probably need them.
I've got enough to get at least three or four good size boxes out next week with more on the way, and I have completely lost track of what I got coming from CBid, CI and Famous from last week ...
Have to take my wife into Kingman to see the Dr. on Wed. gonna pick up some peanuts and munchies and other Hygene type stuff to put into some of the boxes also.
Insurance crap started today, ...this will help keep me sain.


----------



## squid (Oct 9, 2006)

papajohn67 said:


> Tom "SMOKEN'GUN" delivered the goods today with a package. It's much appreciated.
> 
> Going to get another package in the mail tomorrow to the CSM at Fort Campbell for the 101st. Somewhere in the 125 stick range. Will post a picture of what is going out in the mail. With the 40 Nestors on the way that I grabbed off of CI last week that still gives me/us another 125 sticks to head out either next week or sooner. Don't know if everyone want's all of the sticks directed to the 101st or would have any objections to some them going out to smaller units or outfits. It's stitches and your guys call. I'm just a PFC in this operation and will await suggestions or orders.:u
> 
> Todays sticks from "SMOKEN'GUN"


*Papajohn....my vote would be to spread them around.*

I can provide you and Stitch some more addresses for possible delivery to some Army and Navy units.

In fact, I believe I'm going to begin sending some sticks directly to some of the SF soldiers, civilians, and contractors that are deployed. We've employed and deployed MANY of our USASOC civilian government employees and contractors into OIF and OEF operations. Their stuff is easy to send out from here....I can just walk across the street here from the HQs USASOC and have the group company offices get them to their guys. They'll ensure the stuff gets there.

If anyone is interested in sending sticks to some of our Special Operation Forces...let me know by sending a PM to me for an address.

Keep up the great work all you BOTL and SOTL. This is one awesome program and I know that those serving are very appreciative!

Squid


----------



## squid (Oct 9, 2006)

stitch45 said:


> SMOKEN'GUN has gone way above and beyond! Somebody give Tom there some serious RG !!!
> 
> PFC My A$$ ... Didn't you get the BFC Notic ..
> I'd say send them to the 101st, big unit, will probably need them.
> ...


Stitch....the soldiers love the moist towlettes that one gets for cleaning a baby's rear end off. My office at work has sent many over for the guys and gals....and we get frequent thanks for those!

Hope mommas doing well. Don't let the insurance stuff put YOU in the hospital. It is a pain in the petunia!


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

Package going off to the 101st this afternoon. 100 sticks + some cutters. Will have another package ready to go next week.

Thanks again for everyone's donations and help!!


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

OK people I've been out begging, crawling, pleading for donations from non-Club Stogie people. The only thing I haven't done is stand on a freeway off ramp with a sigh reading, "will dance a jig for cigars for the troops".

Anyway have a donation ($$'s) coming my way Saturday so I'm open to suggestions on sticks to buy....best bang for the buck but they have to be decent smokes. I currently trade with Seriouscigars, CI, Famous, Rocky's, Cbid and finally JRcigars who I will buy from if I have too, after all it's for the troops.

Suggestions?


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2006)

papajohn67 said:


> OK people I've been out begging, crawling, pleading for donations from non-Club Stogie people. The only thing I haven't done is stand on a freeway off ramp with a sigh reading, "will dance a jig for cigars for the troops".
> 
> Anyway have a donation ($$'s) coming my way Saturday so I'm open to suggestions on sticks to buy....best bang for the buck but they have to be decent smokes. I currently trade with Seriouscigars, CI, Famous, Rocky's, Cbid and finally JRcigars who I will buy from if I have too, after all it's for the troops.
> 
> Suggestions?


Sorry, Papa, I haven't been keeping up with this thread. How many cigars do you need?

PM me you addy, and I will get a couple of dozen or so in the mail.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

stitch45 said:


> Recieved a box from *Mr Maduroo* yesterday,
> Quite a nice box too ...


I was only the mailman, for the record. These smokes were courtesy of CigarGal and EternalRider.

And I'm awfully glad to hear your wife is home and recovering, Stitch.


----------



## squid (Oct 9, 2006)

papajohn67 said:


> OK people I've been out begging, crawling, pleading for donations from non-Club Stogie people. The only thing I haven't done is stand on a freeway off ramp with a sigh reading, "will dance a jig for cigars for the troops".
> 
> Anyway have a donation ($$'s) coming my way Saturday so I'm open to suggestions on sticks to buy....best bang for the buck but they have to be decent smokes. I currently trade with Seriouscigars, CI, Famous, Rocky's, Cbid and finally JRcigars who I will buy from if I have too, after all it's for the troops.
> 
> Suggestions?


Papajohn67....I received an email from the Command Sergeant Major of the 101st (CSM Frank Grippe) this morning. His office is in receipt of the first shipment of cigars, but he has been on leave. Here is what he wanted me to pass along to everyone:

"Back from leave and back on the net...sorry for the delayed response. I will get these passed out to our Troopers and I am sure you will receive some photos. I hope all is well and I will write back soon as I get my battle rhythm back.....All the Best and Thanks Again for the support.......AASLT.......Frank"

He assures me that they're going to get put into the right hands...those boots on the ground in true combat roles!

:u :u

Squid


----------



## Jechelman (Apr 29, 2006)

papajohn67 said:


> OK people I've been out begging, crawling, pleading for donations from non-Club Stogie people. The only thing I haven't done is stand on a freeway off ramp with a sigh reading, "will dance a jig for cigars for the troops".
> 
> Anyway have a donation ($$'s) coming my way Saturday so I'm open to suggestions on sticks to buy....best bang for the buck but they have to be decent smokes. I currently trade with Seriouscigars, CI, Famous, Rocky's, Cbid and finally JRcigars who I will buy from if I have too, after all it's for the troops.
> 
> Suggestions?


John,

I have been eyeing the Perdomo Remainders in the Famous catalog for the troops. The price is very attractive, especially for the Habano version, but I don't know about the quality. I sure as heck don't want to send them any dog rockets but, as you said, looking for a good bang for the buck. Does anyone have an opinion about these cigars?

Frank


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

Ok people since I'm trying to juice up interest and build up an inventory for the troops I will make the following offer.

For the 1st 5 Gorilla's who are willing to dig deep into their humi's or coolers for the troops..... in return I will send you a PAN 64 Maduro Torp + an additional stick that may leave a smile on your face (Frank may have a clue what I'm talking about). If you have some decent sticks but they just are not your bag please consider the offer. Of course if you have some you really love that would also work.

If this offer sparks any interest just post "ME", on this thread then PM me for my address and when the sticks arrive your 2 :sl will be coming back your way.

I'm heading down to the VA hospital today and won't return until late tonight. So if anyone bites it will be the 1st 5 "ME's" who post here, then that's it.

Papajohn


----------



## fuegomedic (Apr 19, 2006)

I would like to send you some sticks.......PM your address


----------



## stitch45 (Jun 21, 2006)

Just to let everyone know, I'll be gone for a few days, The Wife has to be in Phoenix for physical therapy for a couple of days, I should be back on Monday and have these boxes ready to go out by no later than Wed.
Keep up the great work Ya'll ..
Talk to you all and post pictures when I get back.


----------



## Jechelman (Apr 29, 2006)

Jeff, I hope everything goes great in Phoenix. You and your wife are in our thoughts and prayers.

Frank


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

Frank

You asked. Hard to get a shot of a 70sq foot room.


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

papajohn67 said:


> Ok people since I'm trying to juice up interest and build up an inventory for the troops I will make the following offer.
> 
> For the 1st 5 Gorilla's who are willing to dig deep into their humi's or coolers for the troops..... in return I will send you a PAN 64 Maduro Torp + an additional stick that may leave a smile on your face (Frank may have a clue what I'm talking about). If you have some decent sticks but they just are not your bag please consider the offer. Of course if you have some you really love that would also work.
> 
> ...


Since I received only one response for my offer (maybe it was dumb of me in the 1st place to make such an offer) I am closing the offer and will instead be sending the equivalent number of sticks $ wise to the troops of the 101st. Could send the PAN 64's but figure I can pick up 2 or 3 good bundles instead that will benefit more people.

Sorry if I offened anyone.

John


----------



## Steveyj (Jun 26, 2006)

What you are doing for us over here is great. The members are worth there weight in Gold. I am still overhere in the stan and am considered the cigar guy here at Camp Lightening in Gardez Afghanistan. THe other day I gave away half of the cigars I have been intrusted with by Edwin, of Tiki hut fame, to the PX on the post here for distribution to soldiers who like good cigars. These are given for free. 

That request dropped my on hand supply to less than 20 sticks. Whenever a soldier comes to me i let them choose what cigar they would like to smoke and then give them a few pointers on how to light it and the best way to enjoy the cigar. 

This PX and Camp are a hub for several soldiers, can't give the exact number, and many of them enjoy cigars. If there is anyway I can get a resupply set up for this area it would be very beneficial for the morale of the soldiers in this area. 

Thank you for what you are doing and God bless you all.

SteveyJ:u


----------



## Jechelman (Apr 29, 2006)

papajohn67 said:


> Frank
> 
> You asked. Hard to get a shot of a 70sq foot room.


Looking good John, looking good! I'm jealous.

All we need now is a picture of you sitting in the chair puffing on one of Fidel's Finest.


----------



## grinch (Sep 30, 2006)

I've got a couple of value suggestions. Smokeall.com has a couple of nice deals in their clearance section - Flor de Oliva torpedo bundles for $27 and GR Specials Black Label for $25. Both are bundles of 25. The GR Specials are a notch under the premium Gran Habano line....most people like 'em!
Famous has CAO Brazilia Gols for $15.75 a fiver and those GH#5 roths for $10 a fiver. 
Also, you could get some Padrons 2Ks or 3Ks in the price range of $2.75 - $3.10 a stick. PM me if you need the vendor and member password.


----------



## Jack1000 (Jun 1, 2006)

stitch45 said:


> Just to let everyone know, I'll be gone for a few days, The Wife has to be in Phoenix for physical therapy for a couple of days, I should be back on Monday and have these boxes ready to go out by no later than Wed.
> Keep up the great work Ya'll ..
> Talk to you all and post pictures when I get back.


Stitch: I've got a bunch of stuff to send you for the troops. I sent a pm--send me you address when you get back.


----------



## squid (Oct 9, 2006)

papajohn67 said:


> Frank
> 
> You asked. Hard to get a shot of a 70sq foot room.


Dang...PJ67, nice and smooth layout you got there! I just noticed these pictures in the forum. Definitely like your humi's, also. Look pretty darn loaded, if you ask me.


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

squid said:


> Dang...PJ67, nice and smooth layout you got there! I just noticed these pictures in the forum. Definitely like your humi's, also. Look pretty darn loaded, if you ask me.


I just finished and really like my little "Man Room". The things only about 7'X10'...just enough room for 2 chairs. Have the 18 & 28 bottle winecoolers + the white freezer I gutted out to make a cigar cooler and then theirs an Igloo cooler under the table holding/storing sticks for the troops. Just put a Panasonic super quiet exhaust fan in this weekend, really sweet. Built or closed off the room in a 10X18 storage room we added to the house a few years back. Separate outside entrance and so darn quiet out there. The funny thing is my wife never had any problem with me smoking in the house.

BTW have another package heading out tomorrow. Will post a pic before I pack it up.

John


----------



## squid (Oct 9, 2006)

papajohn67 said:


> I just finished and really like my little "Man Room". The things only about 7'X10'...just enough room for 2 chairs. Have the 18 & 28 bottle winecoolers + the white freezer I gutted out to make a cigar cooler and then theirs an Igloo cooler under the table holding/storing sticks for the troops. Just put a Panasonic super quiet exhaust fan in this weekend, really sweet. Built or closed off the room in a 10X18 storage room we added to the house a few years back. Separate outside entrance and so darn quiet out there. The funny thing is my wife never had any problem with me smoking in the house.
> 
> BTW have another package heading out tomorrow. Will post a pic before I pack it up.
> 
> John


Fantastic....with regard to the shipment. I'll have some that I mail out to you this week, but it will be the later part of the week. My shipment from the Devil Site should be in on Thursday.

Sergeant Major Grippe received your last shipment. He emailed me today indicating that he was in receipt of a second box.

As far as your room goes, I love it! We've been thinking bout adding onto the house. I need to take a SUCKUP PILL and convince the wife of why I need to be able to add an additional MAN ROOM to the house. Still trying to figure out the right words that makes it sound legitimate where she'll buy into it! Otherwise we're in for one huge :bx !

Squid


----------



## stitch45 (Jun 21, 2006)

Ok, I'm back from Phx. Looks like everything is basically going to be ok.
Won't get the truck all unpacked till tomorrow and will do my best to get a couple of boxes packed up and shiped out by mid week.
Will keep ya'all posted.


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

Jeff good to see you back...hope the wife is on the mend.

Got sticks today from Frank "Jechelman"....20 from his own stash (very nice) + he had JR's drop ship another 50 sticks to me. Got to say Frank and I have been swapping sticks and and BS-ing back and forth for a while now and he is one great and generous guy. Frank you can walk my slack anytime!! Your sticks are going out tomorrow.

I picked up a bunch of Nestors & will be shipping them off tomorrow. Have to admit I sampled one of the Nestor Connecticut Robusto's just to make sure I'm not sending dog rockets to the troops. :u Mild and very smokable right off of the delivery truck.

Also have the bulk of sticks left over to send that others have sent, I believe I have posted pics of every donation so far. Do not want to leave anyone out so let me know if I'm screwing up. Will post a pic of the whole bunch later that I'm sending out in the moring.

Today's haul with Franks 1st.


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

Sticks going out tomorrow to the 101st. 280 sticks & 5 cutters. Including all of the donations that had not been sent to date. Want to thank and give credit too:

Kenny & Gracie, Texas
Jeff, Arizona
Tom, New Mexico
Mike, North Carolina
"Volfan" 
Frank, Texas

Hey if I left anyone out I'm really sorry.

Pic of the sticks....quite a shipment.:u


----------



## squid (Oct 9, 2006)

papajohn67 said:


> Sticks going out tomorrow to the 101st. 280 sticks & 5 cutters. Including all of the donations that had not been sent to date. Want to thank and give credit too:
> 
> Kenny & Gracie, Texas
> Jeff, Arizona
> ...


Looks like a pretty darn good display of sticks if you ask me! That darn Command Sergeant Major at the 101st is probably going to adopt you!!

As always...another OUTSTANDING job by Papajohn67 in collecting and sending out sticks. Of course....without EVERYONE's support of this program....none of it would be possible! Thanks to ALL!


----------



## stitch45 (Jun 21, 2006)

I want to apologize to everyone for taking so long to get this weeks boxes packed, photographed and out the door ... there's just been too much going on this last week.
I did work on getting every thing sorted and ready to box up, I'll try to get the pictures done and posted tomorrow and get the donators list here updated and everything shipped later this week, should have at least three maybe four good sized boxes going out.
"Mister Maduroo" is getting info to ship to a deployed ship or two, He'll keep me posted on that.
Thanks Papajohn67 ( John ) and squid ( Mike ) for picking this up and carrying it along for me, I couldn't do this without you guys!
Thanks to EVERYONE for all the help and support, This truely has become a group effort with everyone taking the lead, Just goes to show what great people there are around here.
Will post more on what's come in, and what's going where tommorrow.
Great work Everyone!


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

stitch45 said:


> I want to apologize to everyone for taking so long to get this weeks boxes packed, photographed and out the door ... there's just been too much going on this last week.
> I did work on getting every thing sorted and ready to box up, I'll try to get the pictures done and posted tomorrow and get the donators list here updated and everything shipped later this week, should have at least three maybe four good sized boxes going out.
> "Mister Maduroo" is getting info to ship to a deployed ship or two, He'll keep me posted on that.
> Thanks Papajohn67 ( John ) and squid ( Mike ) for picking this up and carrying it along for me, I couldn't do this without you guys!
> ...


Jeff

Theirs nothing to apologize for, nothing!! Your family always comes 1st. If you need anything at all give me a buzz.

I have a few $$'s set aside from some cash donations that have come my way outside the CS folks and hope as the holidays near we can put some killer packages together to show our appreciation for the Xmas holidays. The people here who have donated have gone far beyond anything I ever expected and it's not realistic to expect them to donate and carry the load to keep this going. I am hoping we can find some new folks to make donations, just 5 sticks at a time really add up to make a nice "Friendly Bomb" for our troops.

Regardless of how this project works out finding new donors I'm pledging to get at least one package off a month to the 101st and will provide 100 sticks a month. Any additional sticks picked up will be like frosting on the cake.

At this time I am only dealing with the 101st, you have the hard job dealing with so many units. Just remember to contact me if you need some help picking up the slack.

John


----------



## squid (Oct 9, 2006)

papajohn67 said:


> Jeff
> 
> Theirs nothing to apologize for, nothing!! Your family always comes 1st. If you need anything at all give me a buzz.
> 
> ...


Same for me Stitch. Don't hesitate to direct some actions toward me. You've got a lot going on.

I've posted with Mr. M'oo that I think it VERY important that we get as many donations to us as possible so that we can beat the APO and FPO mailing deadlines to service members during the holidays. I want to make sure these young men and women are able to have their Thanksgiving and Christmas Dinners followed by a good stick...just like WE all freely enjoy during the holidays, but unfortunately many of us take for granted!

I'll probably do either a new posting or continue this thread tomorrow with a request for holiday donations to the troops!


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

Picked up more sticks today for the troops thanks to Kory "fuegomedic". Thanks Kory, nice package complete with some cutters. Looks like right on 50 sticks!!

Kory I may hold these while figuring out what direction to go with a holiday shipment. Need to find the APO deadlines. If you have a problem with this PM me & I'll get them out as soon as I pick-up another 50 sticks.

John


----------



## stitch45 (Jun 21, 2006)

Ok guys, I've got everything sorted, got a picture taken ...
Got another box in yesterday from Rockyr ... Along with the 100 cigars I put in I now have 560 cigars to ship out ... I'll try to get them all boxed up and out by friday.
Everyone here has gone WAY above and beyond!
I'm going to try and hit up some business's in Kingman for some $$ donations.
and I'm posting flyers around a couple of towns out here as well as at the local VFW and AMVETS posts.
Hopfully we can get some help from outside. 
But This has shown just what a great group of people are here.


----------



## stitch45 (Jun 21, 2006)

Hey John, 
Great idea with the big holiday shipment .... let me know what the dates are.


----------



## stitch45 (Jun 21, 2006)

Just got word that "Jack1000" (Jamie) is shipping a 16 pound box of cigars to me for this effort ... WAY To Go!
Everybody give this Gorilla some SERIOUS RG !


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

stitch45 said:


> Just got word that "Jack1000" (Jamie) is shipping a 16 pound box of cigars to me for this effort ... WAY To Go!
> Everybody give this Gorilla some SERIOUS RG !


16 pound box.....nearly fell out of my chair. Jeff your going to end up with a hernia packing all that stuff to the Post Office.


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 21, 2006)

Dayum, 16 pounds, thats great.

Im out at work till the 15th, but when I get in I plan on sending more yalls way. Dayum 16 pounds....wait I already said that


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Most excellent, I don't believe it...16lb box,:w added to his RG for the send.


----------



## squid (Oct 9, 2006)

*Re: Cigars for the Troops--- STICKS FOR THE HOLIDAYS*

BOTL's and SOTL's .......I know this is going to be lengthy, but its important to be said. Apologize up front to each of you if it bothers you. Not my intention....

Many of you have been darn generous for providing sticks for the "Cigars for the Troops" program that has been taking place here in CS. When you read about "16 pound boxes" and 500+ sticks getting ready for shipment....it makes one VERY proud to be associated with each of you!

There are some VERY fine folks here in CS that have continued to support this program through their collection efforts----of sticks and $$$'s for stick purchases, both which there may never be enough of! Papajohn67, Stitch45, and several others continually do what they can to collect sticks for our nation's men and women in uniform serving around the world (this is where the music is supposed to be playing and a flag is waving, and tears should be pouring down your cheeks  ). I know they've knocked on business doors, received donations from repairmen, shipped when faced with family emergencies, and everything shy of standing on a corner to show leg (whew, got to get that visual out of my mind, now).

BUT....these folks are doing it on a wing and a prayer in order to ensure that our soldiers, sailors, marines, and airmen are provided some of the same enjoyment that we all share----a great smoke! Although they can say it is out of the kindness of their heart and love of country...that doesn't do anything for the costs they put into buying smokes, postage, cutters throughout the year to keep this program rolling.

_WITH ALL THAT SAID_.....the HOLIDAYS are now upon us and its time to have a huge Cigar roundup! We need to load those birds destined for overseas locations with plenty of sticks so these fine men and women serving in locations around the world can have a great after-dinner smoke following their Thanksgiving and Christmas Dinners. When New Years comes....they may not be able to celebrate it with a beer, wine, or fine scotch, but they can light up a quality stick, courtesy of Club Stogie...if we can get folks to send in the sticks. If you don't have good gars to send...send dollars to help purchase more sticks, or to help out with postage, or to buy cutters, etc.

You can PM me, or Stitch45, or Papajohn67 or any of the others on this thread to find a place to directly send sticks to, or you can send them directly to us and we'll collect, sort, and ship for you. Also...if you know of units or individuals - Navy, Marine, Air Force, Coast Guard, Marines, that might appreciate these sticks....let us know. We'll need the address and the POC for distribution. But, we'd really like to get these things out to those in tough locations, where the boots are on the ground or where folks are deployed without much access to the things we take for granted.

We need to collect and ship soon. Below are U.S. Post Office Deadline Dates in order for them to be able to be certain of delivery before the holiday period. My personal delivery date to various units I'm sending to will be approximately *1 December 2006*. Papajohn67 and Stitch45 may have deadline dates, as well, for receiving, sorting, and shipping.

So....open up your humi, your wallet, or your heart and let's get this thing moving!!!

Here are the U.S. Post Office official Mail Delivery Deadline Dates for MILITARY shipments to APO and FPO addresses.

*"The U.S. Postal Service has issued its holiday mailing deadlines for mail sent to APO and FPO addresses. The dates below are for Christmas; deadlines for Hanukkah are 10 days earlier.*

Parcel Post  Nov. 13
Space Available Mail Nov. 27
Parcel Airlift Mail Dec. 4
Priority Mail• Dec. 11

(Except for mail going to APO/FPO ZIP Codes starting with 093; deadline for those locations is Dec. 4.)

First-Class (letters/cards)• Dec. 11

(Except for mail going to APO/FPO ZIP Codes starting with 093; deadline for those locations is Dec. 4.)

Express Mail Military Service• Dec. 19

(EMSS not available to APO/FPO ZIP Codes starting with 093.)
Source: U.S. Postal Service

:u :u :u


----------



## stitch45 (Jun 21, 2006)

papajohn67 said:


> 16 pound box.....nearly fell out of my chair. Jeff your going to end up with a hernia packing all that stuff to the Post Office.


Already had Double Hernia twice! ...not sure I can get one again,
Gots me Kevlar Gonads now


----------



## stitch45 (Jun 21, 2006)

Damn Squid, Way to go !
Were you a Recruiter ? ...Where do I sign?
I'm going to try to put together some large boxes to go out no later than Dec.5th for some Holiday smokin for the troops.
All these people here who are making this happen are what drives me,
You all give me strength and keep me motivated during this tough time.
Even my Wife has joined in with helping me sort and pack.
I can't say enough about all of you.
I Salute You all.


----------



## squid (Oct 9, 2006)

stitch45 said:


> Damn Squid, Way to go !
> Were you a Recruiter ? ...Where do I sign?
> I'm going to try to put together some large boxes to go out no later than Dec.5th for some Holiday smokin for the troops.
> All these people here who are making this happen are what drives me,
> ...


Nope....just like you, do it because it is the right thing to do!

Hopefully our bretheren and sisters of the Hood (I mean the Leaf) will join us in our collection efforts!

My hope is that we can get those Kevlar Gonads of yours replaced with some Titanium ones by giving you more than a 16# box of sticks!

Off to the post office, now. Got a shipment to Mr. M'oo to make for the USS RAMPAGE, one to Papajohn67 for his 101st collection efforts, and a couple out to a new soldier contact and one to some soldiers that I like to periodically send a tast of home to.

With all these shipments we're sending...I don't know why the #@^&@ Post Office is planning on going up in its rates for!!! Of course, it may be because of the heavy lifting of them 16# boxes.


----------



## stitch45 (Jun 21, 2006)

Ok, this is what I'm boxing up to send out as of today,
Sorry this took so long ...
This is the whole bunch ....http://i131.photobucket.com/albums/p311/stitch45_photos/11-10-06.jpg

This what came in from "rockyr" the other day ..http://i131.photobucket.com/albums/p311/stitch45_photos/rockyr11-06.jpg

I also have about 15 cutters some punches and a bunch of other stuff I'm going to throw in as well
I'll keep ya' posted ...Thanks Everyone!

Happy Birthday United States Marine Corps ! ..
Semper FI


----------



## rockyr (Aug 6, 2006)

stitch45 said:


> I can't say enough about all of you.
> I Salute You all.


And we salute you!


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

squid said:


> Nope....just like you, do it because it is the right thing to do!
> 
> Hopefully our bretheren and sisters of the Hood (I mean the Leaf) will join us in our collection efforts!
> 
> ...


Mine will be on its way shortly!!!

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=43310


----------



## squid (Oct 9, 2006)

Papajohn....sent off two boxes to you today. Will send the shipment numbers to you in a later posting....to busy sitting on the porch enjoying that Short Story you sent me to go in and get the numbers. Damn it sure is tasty. Seems to be blending in quite well with this wee dram of Glenfiddich! 

This Short Story is much like I've been telling my wife for yours....bigger don't always make better!


----------



## RockyP (Aug 31, 2006)

stitch did you get the bundles i sent to you


----------



## Mycroft (Oct 10, 2006)

As a new member, I'm gratified to see these contributions to our troops. :u 

I served my time years ago as an airborne medic in the 1/17th Cav, 82d Airborne, so I've sent a PM to papajohn67 for the 101st (our sister squadron, the 2/17th, was in the 101st, had the opportunity to meet some of them when I was in ... as an "All American" airborne, I'm glad for the chance to support fellow 'troopers in the "Screaming Eagles").  

I'd also like to contribute to the "Tiki Hut" in Afghanistan, is stitch45 heading up the "Tiki Hut" donations or should we contact Edwin for direct donations to him?

Many thanks to the troops currently serving, and to the folks here generously offering support! :u 

Airborne, All the Way!


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

Mycroft said:


> As a new member, I'm gratified to see these contributions to our troops. :u
> 
> I served my time years ago as an airborne medic in the 1/17th Cav, 82d Airborne, so I've sent a PM to papajohn67 for the 101st (our sister squadron, the 2/17th, was in the 101st, had the opportunity to meet some of them when I was in ... as an "All American" airborne, I'm glad for the chance to support fellow 'troopers in the "Screaming Eagles").
> 
> ...


Thanks again for offering the sticks. Served with the 101st while vacationing in Vietnam but also served stateside with the 82nd @ Ft Bragg.....82nd or 101st, same mud-same blood. Only difference to me was the patch we wore on our shoulders.

John
"Strikeforce"


----------



## stitch45 (Jun 21, 2006)

RockyP said:


> stitch did you get the bundles i sent to you


Not yet, But Thompsons can take months to get stuff back in stock.


----------



## stitch45 (Jun 21, 2006)

Mycroft said:


> As a new member, I'm gratified to see these contributions to our troops. :u
> 
> I served my time years ago as an airborne medic in the 1/17th Cav, 82d Airborne, so I've sent a PM to papajohn67 for the 101st (our sister squadron, the 2/17th, was in the 101st, had the opportunity to meet some of them when I was in ... as an "All American" airborne, I'm glad for the chance to support fellow 'troopers in the "Screaming Eagles").
> 
> ...


Yep, I'll be sending a shipment to them next week,
at last report Edwin was state side for a bit taking care of some staff work,
I have the address for the person who was left in charge there, they supply quite a few FOB's so they are getting low.
I'm going to try to get a good sized box off to them on Monday.
I'm leaving Tuesday morning for the high country, Taking the Wife and the fith wheel up into the mountains for some Healing time, So I'll be out of touch here for a few days.
But this opperation is the best of hands right now with all of you.
Thanks John and Mike for taking this on while I'm dealing with this.


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

Received package today from Mike "squid" + some $'s as a donation to buy more sticks. Very generous but from now on keep your money guys. Also sent a 101st cap.....almost as good looking as the one I have:u 

Thanks Mike...you have done way more than asked or expected. Let me know when you smoke that Padilla Habano. Just want you opinion.

Sticks from Mike.


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

More smokes delivered today that I picked up off of Cbid and another vendor. More stuff on the way that I purchased from a donation and with the sticks that Kory & Mike have sent and other stuff on the way from other CS Gorillas we should have a whopper of a sized package to send off to the troops.

The sticks I have been picking up are not going to rocket anyone off to Stogie Heaven but I would have given my left n** for these when I was in the bush.

Today's delivery.


----------



## stitch45 (Jun 21, 2006)

Well, I'm moving kinda slow here as yesterday I tryed real hard to cut two fingers off my right hand with a saw ...Never let a cowboy use power tools!
Have 700 smokes boxed and ready to go out 
http://i131.photobucket.com/albums/p311/stitch45_photos/the700.jpg
Will Drop them off tomorrow AM on my way out of town, and will ppst where everything went when I get back.
We ALL have made this happen WAY TO GO CLUB STOGIE !!
Hold down the fort while I'm gone John & Mike...
It's gonna be fun shiftin' that big ol' 1 ton of mine all bandaged up like this :hn 
Be back some time come the week end.


----------



## rockyr (Aug 6, 2006)

stitch45 said:


> Well, I'm moving kinda slow here as yesterday I tryed real hard to cut two fingers off my right hand with a saw ...Never let a cowboy use power tools!


Man you got to be more careful! I chewed a finger up once on a power saw while building a barn. I know it is no fun! Have a safe trip.


----------



## RockyP (Aug 31, 2006)

stitch45 said:


> Not yet, But Thompsons can take months to get stuff back in stock.


they said it shipped. i am going to call them in the morning. they said it shipped on the 20th of last month. i am going to call and bitch them out and cancel the whole order and then send you some stuff from some where else. just bear with me while i put the smack down of Thompsons once and for all


----------



## squid (Oct 9, 2006)

papajohn67 said:


> Received package today from Mike "squid" + some $'s as a donation to buy more sticks. Very generous but from now on keep your money guys. Also sent a 101st cap.....almost as good looking as the one I have:u
> 
> Thanks Mike...you have done way more than asked or expected. Let me know when you smoke that Padilla Habano. Just want you opinion.
> 
> Sticks from Mike.


Saw the 101st Hat at the Airborne and Special Operations Museum (Beautiful and memorable facility if you ever get a chance to see it) in downtown Fayetteville on Saturday. Looked like it had your name on it! Wear it proudly! Thanks again for all you do!

As far as the Padillo...I have that and the others, less one, sitting in the humi. Got some smoking buddies I'm meeting up with on Wednesday evening and plan on firing it up! Wasn't sure if you saw my posting on one of the other threads or not...but, definitely wanted you to know I received your BOMB just fine! Awesome delivery!

The Short Story; however, didn't make it past the weekend. Had a bottle of Scotch that needed some company the other evening. Had not had a Short Story before, but heard quite a bit about them...and turned out to be as good a smoke as advertised. Had just had a Best Seller a couple days before, and the Short Story put it to shame!

Let me know what else you may need. May get to JR's this upcoming weekend and might pick up many cutters. I'll send some out to you when I pick them up.

Squid


----------



## squid (Oct 9, 2006)

stitch45 said:


> Well, I'm moving kinda slow here as yesterday I tryed real hard to cut two fingers off my right hand with a saw ...Never let a cowboy use power tools!
> Have 700 smokes boxed and ready to go out
> http://i131.photobucket.com/albums/p311/stitch45_photos/the700.jpg
> Will Drop them off tomorrow AM on my way out of town, and will ppst where everything went when I get back.
> ...


Dang Stitch....looks like one fine delivery!

Remember...the object is to keep the hands AWAY from those power tools! Brother...your last couple weeks haven't been good ones. Get out of town in a hurry and don't let trouble find you for a few days. We got the fort...while you're out. Get out there and enjoy yourself in the high country. Hope you're taking some good sticks with you!

Squid


----------



## Mycroft (Oct 10, 2006)

Nice! Some great work there! :u 

papajohn67, my holiday package from CI shipped out from them to you today, looks like the expected delivery date to make it all the way out to you is the 20th. There are 10 cutters in there, too, dunno if you'll want to spread the cutters out over more than one shipment to the troops or not, not sure how many you like to send per shipment ... it's your call. 

I'll send a more "personal" shipment out tomorrow to you with a few sticks from my supply, and I'll drop a note in there to send along to them with your next shipment ... I would expect a few sticks from our private stashes helps to personalize letting them know we appreciate their sacrifice! :u


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

squid said:


> Saw the 101st Hat at the Airborne and Special Operations Museum (Beautiful and memorable facility if you ever get a chance to see it) in downtown Fayetteville on Saturday. Looked like it had your name on it! Wear it proudly! Thanks again for all you do!
> 
> As far as the Padillo...I have that and the others, less one, sitting in the humi. Got some smoking buddies I'm meeting up with on Wednesday evening and plan on firing it up! Wasn't sure if you saw my posting on one of the other threads or not...but, definitely wanted you to know I received your BOMB just fine! Awesome delivery!
> 
> ...


I blame Frank "Jechelman" for the AF Short Story. Was looking for a shorter smoke and he sent me several to sample to include the La Gloria, Montecristo Platinum and the AF Short Story. Went and bought a box of the Short Story's + picked up 2 fivers from Famous then Frank went and sent me a couple more. Hell I'm in Hog Heaven. It's one smoke that really fires up the taste buds. The Padilla, well I'm sold bigtime on the Habana line & I guess I'm also a big fan of Oliva, just about any Oliva.

Btw I've got just about 40 cutters left that I picked up. I try to put 4 or 5 in with boxes so maybe Jeff could use them more.

Thanks again for the sticks.


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

Mycroft said:


> Nice! Some great work there! :u
> 
> papajohn67, my holiday package from CI shipped out from them to you today, looks like the expected delivery date to make it all the way out to you is the 20th. There are 10 cutters in there, too, dunno if you'll want to spread the cutters out over more than one shipment to the troops or not, not sure how many you like to send per shipment ... it's your call.
> 
> I'll send a more "personal" shipment out tomorrow to you with a few sticks from my supply, and I'll drop a note in there to send along to them with your next shipment ... I would expect a few sticks from our private stashes helps to personalize letting them know we appreciate their sacrifice! :u


Keith

Thanks again for thinking of the troops. Everything should be coming together soon and I will get the stuff out. Pretty well fixed for cutters and stuff. Think about putting a personal note in for the troops since your prior military and know the drill and what their going through. Seal it up in an envelope and all just include it in the box.

Thanks again


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

Ok guys I just got off the phone with Squid and I am donating some stuff to the cause.. Some of you may remember a few months back I was planning a Cigar Dinner. Well that plan fell through and we did not have the event. I had already received some donations and I have been sitting on them for awhile trying to decide what to do with them. Rightfully they were not mine. They were donated by companies that were getting a little advertisement from their donation. So I have decided to donate them to the troops. This is a great cause and I am including the information from who the cigars were donated by in the package. 

So a BIG BOMB of 96 cigars and 20 cutters are going to be sent. I am also going to see what else I can get donated. Below is a pick of the bomb. :u RJT

Cigars were made possible by:

Altadis U.S.A. Inc.
Janelle Rosenfeld
Vice President, Advertising


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

RJT said:


> Ok guys I just got off the phone with Squid and I am donating some stuff to the cause.. Some of you may remember a few months back I was planning a Cigar Dinner. Well that plan fell through and we did not have the event. I had already received some donations and I have been sitting on them for awhile trying to decide what to do with them. Rightfully they were not mine. They were donated by companies that were getting a little advertisement from their donation. So I have decided to donate them to the troops. This is a great cause and I am including the information from who the cigars were donated by in the package.
> 
> So a BIG BOMB of 96 cigars and 20 cutters are going to be sent. I am also going to see what else I can get donated. Below is a pick of the bomb. :u RJT
> 
> ...


You are really going to make some people serving so many miles from home very happy.:u :u :u


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

papajohn67 said:


> You are really going to make some people serving so many miles from home very happy.:u :u :u


Glad I could help. Thanks for you guys organizing this. RJT


----------



## stitch45 (Jun 21, 2006)

RJT said:


> Ok guys I just got off the phone with Squid and I am donating some stuff to the cause.. Some of you may remember a few months back I was planning a Cigar Dinner. Well that plan fell through and we did not have the event. I had already received some donations and I have been sitting on them for awhile trying to decide what to do with them. Rightfully they were not mine. They were donated by companies that were getting a little advertisement from their donation. So I have decided to donate them to the troops. This is a great cause and I am including the information from who the cigars were donated by in the package.
> 
> So a BIG BOMB of 96 cigars and 20 cutters are going to be sent. I am also going to see what else I can get donated. Below is a pick of the bomb. :u RJT
> 
> ...


A very nice gesture RJT, Gonna makee some happy soldiers,
I'm sure Mike can squeeez in some subliminal advertising


----------



## stitch45 (Jun 21, 2006)

squid said:


> Dang Stitch....looks like one fine delivery!
> 
> Remember...the object is to keep the hands AWAY from those power tools! Brother...your last couple weeks haven't been good ones. Get out of town in a hurry and don't let trouble find you for a few days. We got the fort...while you're out. Get out there and enjoy yourself in the high country. Hope you're taking some good sticks with you!
> 
> Squid


You know, all these years I work with knives and tools so sharp they'll cut through 1/2 inch skirting leather like it was butter ...still got all my fingers.
So I screw around with a power saw and damn near lop two of the damn things right off my hand ...go figure, Bob Vila I aint! 
Ok, I'm outa here, 5 AM and white Mountains and 7,000 foot elivation here I come .... I'm taking those awsome smokes you guys have all sent me,
I don't deserve them, but I'm gonna enjoy the Hell out of them!
Thanks you guys.
When I get chit back together I will get ya'll back.
I'll bring back pictures of Arizona's little known High country.
See Ya'all in week!
The stiched up stitch


----------



## SMOKEONE (Oct 26, 2006)

stitch45 said:


> You are now on the list Alphonso,
> Welcome to Club Stogie!
> Stay safe over there, will get you guys some cigars in the air as soon as we can.


We hear the mountain winters are long and hard out here, so burning one with friends makes the time go by that much easier. We here at the FOB will appreciate anything that you do.

GO AIR FORCE! HUA! (..... for the Army viewers) One team one fight!


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

Ok folks, more cigars are comming. I just got off the phone from another vendor and they are sending out some cigars for the troops. Thank you Cuban Crafters. Pictures will be posted when cigars land. RJT

Cigars donated by:

Cuban Crafters
Alberto Noguera
National Sales Director


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

RJT said:


> Ok folks, more cigars are comming. I just got off the phone from another vendor and they are sending out some cigars for the troops. Thank you Cuban Crafters. Pictures will be posted when cigars land. RJT
> 
> Cigars donated by:
> 
> ...


The work you're doing is truly admirable....I wish I could give you more than the 1 RG point I just did, but what are you going to do.

(Hint, hint...lets go guys...give a bump!!)

I know the troops are also loving the work you're putting in to this!!


----------



## Mycroft (Oct 10, 2006)

papajohn67 said:


> ...
> Think about putting a personal note in for the troops since your prior military and know the drill and what their going through. Seal it up in an envelope and all just include it in the box.
> ...


 Sent some from my personal stash today, went out Priority Mail to you, John. I did put a note in there, too, so it's a little more "personal". :u

Thanks, John, and if you have suggestions on my packing for the future donations, let me know ... I used ziploc bags and bubble wrap so hopefully they'll travel okay.


----------



## squid (Oct 9, 2006)

RJT said:


> Ok folks, more cigars are comming. I just got off the phone from another vendor and they are sending out some cigars for the troops. Thank you Cuban Crafters. Pictures will be posted when cigars land. RJT
> 
> Cigars donated by:
> 
> ...


RJT....just able to get back online since we spoke last night. What a great conversation I had with you...from sticks to politics...great conversation! Man you are a machine. Troops are going to get one superb haul of sticks! As you requested....it will go to the right folks and tremendous props to be given to those that have supplied this fantastic assortment of sticks!

Huge thanks to *Janelle Rosenfeld of Altadis *and certainly *Mr. Alberto Noguera of Cuban Crafters* for their OUTSTANDING contributions. An appropriate thank you of some kind will be given to these fine folks!

Starting to look like a VERY happy holiday period for our Warriors of the Leaf serving this great nation of ours!

I'll see you on Saturday to haul your contributions away. It's the least I can do for this unique gift of yours.


----------



## squid (Oct 9, 2006)

Mycroft said:


> Nice! Some great work there! :u
> 
> papajohn67, my holiday package from CI shipped out from them to you today, looks like the expected delivery date to make it all the way out to you is the 20th. There are 10 cutters in there, too, dunno if you'll want to spread the cutters out over more than one shipment to the troops or not, not sure how many you like to send per shipment ... it's your call.
> 
> I'll send a more "personal" shipment out tomorrow to you with a few sticks from my supply, and I'll drop a note in there to send along to them with your next shipment ... I would expect a few sticks from our private stashes helps to personalize letting them know we appreciate their sacrifice! :u


Mycroft....great support from you! Much appreciated and papajohn knows how to put your support to great use!


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

Mycroft said:


> Sent some from my personal stash today, went out Priority Mail to you, John. I did put a note in there, too, so it's a little more "personal". :u
> 
> Thanks, John, and if you have suggestions on my packing for the future donations, let me know ... I used ziploc bags and bubble wrap so hopefully they'll travel okay.


Everything has arrived in good condition so far in various type of boxes and packing methods, bubble wrap, popcorn stuff, newspaper. Some things I just leave the way they arrive and others I re-package. I have been adding water pillows & large zip lock bags for all of the sticks that I have sent out. Been using USPS Priority mail to speed the stuff on it's way. Takes like 3 days from drop off til it arrives. Worked pretty good so far. However I think my mail carrier is a little PO'd at me. I told them it makes for job security.

John


----------



## squid (Oct 9, 2006)

*Huge ATTABOY to Mr. Maduro *for a nice box of 30+ sticks received for the troops yesterday. Without a doubt this is indeed a "worthy" bundle of smokes for some of America's finest son's and daughters serving this country! Currently waiting on a couple other shipments to be received and going to get these boxed up and sent out ASAP.

Camera battery not charged....but will be by the time I get home today....will take pictures of Mr. Maduro's nice hit for the troops! WELL DONE! :u


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

Received a package today from Keith "Mycroft" for the troops + he enclosed a card, you know that little personal touch. Thanks Keith I know they will be appreciated!!

John


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

More sticks today arrived. Two 20 stick Aurora samplers purchased with $'s from a donation made outside of the Club Stogie family. Thanks Joan & Rod, I know the troops will appreciate them.:u


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

Mike "squid"

I'm getting 2 boxes ready to send out...got a question about one of the bags you sent. Take a look at the pics and let me know if these are normal or what. Do I send these too?


----------



## squid (Oct 9, 2006)

papajohn67 said:


> Mike "squid"
> 
> I'm getting 2 boxes ready to send out...got a question about one of the bags you sent. Take a look at the pics and let me know if these are normal or what. Do I send these too?


Yep...go ahead and send. They're some "quick smokes" for the guys. Got'em off CBid. They're "Havana Classico Pequenos" and the others with the Green and white labels are "Magellan Dominicans Coronas."


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

papajohn67 said:


> Mike "squid"
> 
> I'm getting 2 boxes ready to send out...got a question about one of the bags you sent. Take a look at the pics and let me know if these are normal or what. Do I send these too?


If I can tell by the pics those look like what are called "shaggy foot" style rolled cigars. RJT


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

2 boxes going out this morning to the 101st. By my count 300 sticks.

Thanks to:

Kory "fuegomedic"
Keith "Mycroft"
Mike "squid"
Rod & Joan Kirkwood

Thanks guys


----------



## RonJ (Mar 15, 2006)

stitch45 said:


> I'm just trying to keep a Thread going here,
> If Any Service people out there in Iraq or Afghanistan or any other God forsaken Hell hole would like to be added to my list for recieveing cigars from the members here pm Me your APO/FPO
> A HUGE Thanks to everyone who has and is helping out with this
> *RockeyP, accedent, jxpfeer, rockeyr, Papajohn67, * And a few others who I will name in the next post as soon as I go back and write them all down
> ...


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

Recieved 80 sticks and some cutters yesterday from Keith "Mycroft" for the troops. More of the above and beyond the call........

Thanks Keith!!


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

More sticks for the troops arrived today courtesy of Frank "Jechelman".

To date I have sent 5 boxes off and by my count we have donated 810 sticks to the men and women of the 101st. I'm hoping to get one final shipment off before the end of the month. None of this would have been poosible without the generous support of Club Stogie members.

Frank's package..pic:


----------



## jxpfeer (Aug 14, 2006)

hey john i'm waiting on a shipment from the devil site. when it gets here, i'm going to be sending you another care package


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

jxpfeer said:


> hey john i'm waiting on a shipment from the devil site. when it gets here, i'm going to be sending you another care package


Jay

Thanks for thinking of the troops. I've got 125 sticks sitting here right now. I've ordered 3/25 stick bundles of Flor De Oliva's + I'm trying to pick up another 40 sticks off of Cbid. Would like to get a final box of 250+ sticks off to the troops by the 1st week of December. That would put this little effort at somewhere in the area of 1000+ cigars that will have been sent off to the troops of the 101st. Not too bad for a small operation. And a big thanks to all the people who have made this possibe!!:u :u


----------



## Kylehammond (Sep 2, 2006)

PM sent


----------



## taltos (Feb 28, 2006)

PM sent.


----------



## jxpfeer (Aug 14, 2006)

papajohn67 said:


> Jay
> 
> Thanks for thinking of the troops. I've got 125 sticks sitting here right now. I've ordered 3/25 stick bundles of Flor De Oliva's + I'm trying to pick up another 40 sticks off of Cbid. Would like to get a final box of 250+ sticks off to the troops by the 1st week of December. That would put this little effort at somewhere in the area of 1000+ cigars that will have been sent off to the troops of the 101st. Not too bad for a small operation. And a big thanks to all the people who have made this possibe!!:u :u


i expect my next shipment early next week, so i can get something in the mail to you by the end of the month  that's going to be a hell of a shipment. good job man!


----------



## taltos (Feb 28, 2006)

Papa-my contribution will not reach you until after the end of the month. I should receive the shipment Monday and due to family duties, will not ship until Thursday. Just to let you know while you are planning your end of the month shipping. Should take 3-4 days from Boston to you. Stupid question that I would like you to answer here since it might help other folks who are more afraid to ask a dumb question is, if I get a box fresh off the truck, do you want me to ship them in the box or put them in a zip lock bag? The Remedios ship in a cedar cab type box. Please note, the Marines are never afraid to ask a dumb ass question. Anyways, thanks for what you are doing and I will get my stuff out as soon as possible. This support helps the insurgents learn that America is a wonderful ally but a terrible and to be feared enemy. Hope that your Thanksgiving was as good as you deserve. Semper Fi. Paul:u


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

taltos said:


> Papa-my contribution will not reach you until after the end of the month. I should receive the shipment Monday and due to family duties, will not ship until Thursday. Just to let you know while you are planning your end of the month shipping. Should take 3-4 days from Boston to you. Stupid question that I would like you to answer here since it might help other folks who are more afraid to ask a dumb question is, if I get a box fresh off the truck, do you want me to ship them in the box or put them in a zip lock bag? The Remedios ship in a cedar cab type box. Please note, the Marines are never afraid to ask a dumb ass question. Anyways, thanks for what you are doing and I will get my stuff out as soon as possible. This support helps the insurgents learn that America is a wonderful ally but a terrible and to be feared enemy. Hope that your Thanksgiving was as good as you deserve. Semper Fi. Paul:u


Paul

Thanks again for thinking about the troops. I've mostly been dealing with loose sticks and bundles. The couple of boxes I have sent I have vacuum sealed and sent them on their way. Most likey I'm going to try and get the box out by 12/6. I've never asked just what method the CSM is using to pass them along...heck were all dumb asses otherwise I would have never been willing to jump out of a perfectly good airplane or enlisted and ended up an 11-Bravo.

Lessons Learned

John


----------



## Mycroft (Oct 10, 2006)

papajohn67 said:


> ... That would put this little effort at somewhere in the area of 1000+ cigars that will have been sent off to the troops of the 101st. Not too bad for a small operation. And a big thanks to all the people who have made this possibe!!:u :u


 Wow, that's great! :u

I sent a holiday package for the Tiki Hut to Stitch45 on Saturday. I put a card in there, too, as well as a DVD for the Wednesday night movie night. With the holidays and all I somehow missed the Tiki Hut Restock thread and went with the original plan to funnel thru Stitch45, he's planning on sending a package by Dec. 5th.


----------



## squid (Oct 9, 2006)

Got a great package of sticks going out tomorrow to a lucky group of deployed Marines.

RJT (Robert) was kind enough to donate a fantastic supply of boxed sticks, courtesy of JANICE ROSENFELD, VP of Advertising, ALTADIS USA, Inc. Although these boxes were originally intended to be used at another event that RJT was part of, when a change in the event occurred, RJT made contact with me to arrange for these sticks to go to a deserving unit in support of CIGARS FOR THE TROOPS. With Robert being a former Marine...of course, as the saying goes, "once a Marine, always a Marine," it was only fitting that I find a Marine unit to send them to. SEMPER FI! I'll know exactly who gets them first thing in the morning....I've been waiting on the designated address of a ground unit that is deployed in support of current operations.

Each of the 30+ box sets contain 3 sticks - 1 Don Diego Anniversario, 1 H. Upman 1844 Anniverary Series, and 1 Romeo y Julieta Anniversary cigar. On the outside of cellophane wrapped box, is each companies seal along with the inscription, "Las Vegas Big Smoke." Included in his gift will also be a donation of about 25+ cutters, and a bunch of empty tubes that they can use to store sticks, etc.

To round out this shipment....I included another 50+ sticks of assorted sizes, shapes, brands, etc.

Of course, RJT has been kind enough to include a nice note to accompany this shipment. I'm also sending one with it to ask that the recipients join us here on Club Stogie, to email their thanks to ALTADIS, Ms. Rosenfeld and Robert, and to send us some great photos of them herfing with these sticks! I believe Altadis and Ms. Rosenfeld would take great pride in knowing that these sticks went to a fantastic cause and will be used by some folks that will get some great pleasure out of them!

Thanks ALTADIS, Janelle Rosenfeld, and to our own Club Stogie member - RJT (Robert). It is my personal pleasure to pick them up and get them shipped for you! SEMPER FI! I'm going to personally send Ms. Rosenfeld and ALTADIS USA, Inc., an email and thank them for their great contribution. If anyone else is interested in emailing her/them with your thanks for the contribution to RJT, Club Stogie, and the U.S. Marine Corps....PM me and I'll provide you their email address. Below are some photos of what is going out.

:u :u :u


----------



## squid (Oct 9, 2006)

One more photo...this one is the tubes and cutters that will be heading out tomorrow to the Marines deployed.


----------



## Jack1000 (Jun 1, 2006)

Anyone know what happened to stitch45? I sent him a few smokes for the troops a little while back and I never heard if he recieved them. And I noticed he has not posted for a couple of weeks.


----------



## jxpfeer (Aug 14, 2006)

Hey John, i'll be shipping out a handful to you tomorrow at lunch. it should get there well in time for your 12/6 cutoff.


----------



## Mycroft (Oct 10, 2006)

Jack1000 said:


> Anyone know what happened to stitch45? I sent him a few smokes for the troops a little while back and I never heard if he recieved them. And I noticed he has not posted for a couple of weeks.


He left a couple of weeks ago with the wife, taking his 5th wheel camper up into the mountains. My last PM with him had him planning to send a package to the Tiki Hut by December 5th, so I expect him back sometime this week or the weekend?


----------



## Jack1000 (Jun 1, 2006)

Mycroft said:


> He left a couple of weeks ago with the wife, taking his 5th wheel camper up into the mountains. My last PM with him had him planning to send a package to the Tiki Hut by December 5th, so I expect him back sometime this week or the weekend?


Cool-- thanks.


----------



## taltos (Feb 28, 2006)

Papajohn, my wife is mailing my package when she goes out today. Paul:u


----------



## sirwood (Aug 26, 2003)

Question: How long does it take for a package to get to the Hut?!?

I sent a package to Camp Phoenix on 10/28 and USPS says 'enroute'.
I hope my humi packet is still going by the time it gets there....:w


----------



## taltos (Feb 28, 2006)

Papajohn; Package sent. Number is 1000300140430. You should see it Tuesday or Wednesday. Almost 1.5 lbs of tobacco goodness. Paul:u


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

taltos said:


> Papajohn; Package sent. Number is 1000300140430. You should see it Tuesday or Wednesday. Almost 1.5 lbs of tobacco goodness. Paul:u


Thanks Paul you made my day. Looks like we should have a good sized package of sticks going off to the troops next week. May hold off until the 8th before sending them off to the CSM. Don't have a clue when they will get to the troops but early or late bet you somebody will still enjoy smoking them.

Thanks again for thinking of the troops.:u


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

jxpfeer said:


> Hey John, i'll be shipping out a handful to you tomorrow at lunch. it should get there well in time for your 12/6 cutoff.


Jay, received your sticks today....more than a "handful".:u :u

Know the troops will appreciate them.

Thanks again.


----------



## taltos (Feb 28, 2006)

Papajohn-hate to do this, but it affects many troops:

Go Navy! Beat Army! Semper Fi. Paul


----------



## stitch45 (Jun 21, 2006)

Well I'm Back,
I was gone a lot longer than I expected. partly due to the fact that we needed the time away and were enjoying our time in the high country, and partly due to the fact that we found a new home and a new shop which we are working on buying.
With all of this, selling our home and shop here, buying a new home, shop and land there, getting ready to move the Home, the business...my wife's ongoing medical stuff, the insurance, the lawers and her having to work out a transfer to an office in the new area .... I have a lot on my plate for the next couple of months or so.
I did manage to get boxes shiped to 4th Marines in Iraq, 76 Marine MCE , 4th Marine Regt and a Marine / Navy unit on the Afghan-Pakistani border area ...
I did however screw up and not the boxes out inteded for the navy ship at sea, or to "squid" for his SF people due to the fact that I forgot to put them in my truck befor I left town ...Sorry Guys, My screw up.
There were cigars waiting for me here when I got home...that 16 lb box from Jamie in New Jersey was here! as well as some Bundles from RockeyP 
I'm going to box up everything I have here this week end and get it shiped, I'll probably send quite a bit to the "Tiki Hut" for their holiday re supply ... and I'll try to forward some to the 10th Mountain and hit a couple of individuals out there as well. I'll try to concentrate on units in Afghnistan this time if that's ok with everyone.
Then, I'm going to have to take a break from this for a bit and take care of all this Real life stuff that has suddenly found it's way onto my plate, get us and my business moved and let my credit card take a breather and get my wife physicaly and emotionally back on track.
But I am not out of here ...just a break to get life at home squared away .... I'll be around here from time to time And I will Definatly be back into the mix here as soon as things are back to normal.
This is a Great effort going on here and I don't intend to quit, Just take a bit of a break.
I have all of your addresses so you'll be hearing from me from time to time in the form of cigars,
I'll be full swing into this befor too long.
Thanks for keeping this going while my life has been upside down, And for making it such a huge Thing.
Thank you to ALL of you for everything!
Now I need to go and PM quite a few of you.


----------



## squid (Oct 9, 2006)

I, and a few other BOTL that have been sending sticks to the 101st Abn (Assaut) recently received a nice Certificate of Appreciation from their Command Sergeant Major, CSM Frank Grippe.

Just thought I'd attach the one I received to show what was sent to several of those on CS for their support. Again...what we do is just a small token of our appreciation. Thanks for everyone's support!


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

squid said:


> I, and a few other BOTL that have been sending sticks to the 101st Abn (Assaut) recently received a nice Certificate of Appreciation from their Command Sergeant Major, CSM Frank Grippe.
> 
> Just thought I'd attach the one I received to show what was sent to several of those on CS for their support. Again...what we do is just a small token of our appreciation. Thanks for everyone's support!


I got one to. This is getting framed and hung for all to see. Thanks again Squid!!!


----------



## jxpfeer (Aug 14, 2006)

papajohn67 said:


> Jay, received your sticks today....more than a "handful".:u :u
> 
> Know the troops will appreciate them.
> 
> Thanks again.


cool man. glad to see they made it OK


----------



## squid (Oct 9, 2006)

Mr.Maduro said:


> I got one to. This is getting framed and hung for all to see. Thanks again Squid!!!


Glad to know it got to you. I know folks were receiving them at different intervals. Appreciate your support!


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

Sticks arrived this afternoon from Paul "taltos", much appreciated!! These will be going out in the next couple of days along with all of the others I have recently collected. I think all cigars promised have arrived and have been duly noted in past posts. If anyone currently has anything heading my way in the mail please let me know.

Thanks again Paul.


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

I boxed up the stuff for the 101st tonight. Want to thank Jason "jxpfeer", Paul "taltos", Keith "Mycroft" & Frank "Jechelman" for the sticks they sent helping to make this a really nice shipment. The bounty they sent is in the 1st picture. I put together the stuff in the 2nd & the 3rd pic are the boxes ready to go. A total of 326 sticks + a bunch of cutters. Don't know why I took the box picture other than it's 1:30 in the morning and I'm past the point of being just plain rummy.

Thanks again for the support. This is the last shipment of this year. I asked the CSM if he want's it to continue, i.e. do they want them, is it causing to much hassel for either him or his staff. Just want to be sure were not butting our heads into a concrete wall.

As of these, our 6th & 7th box we have sent off a total of 1136 cigars to the 101st.


----------



## squid (Oct 9, 2006)

papajohn67 said:


> I boxed up the stuff for the 101st tonight. Want to thank Jason "jxpfeer", Paul "taltos", Keith "Mycroft" & Frank "Jechelman" for the sticks they sent helping to make this a really nice shipment. The bounty they sent is in the 1st picture. I put together the stuff in the 2nd & the 3rd pic are the boxes ready to go. A total of 326 sticks + a bunch of cutters. Don't know why I took the box picture other than it's 1:30 in the morning and I'm past the point of being just plain rummy.
> 
> Thanks again for the support. This is the last shipment of this year. I asked the CSM if he want's it to continue, i.e. do they want them, is it causing to much hassel for either him or his staff. Just want to be sure were not butting our heads into a concrete wall.
> 
> As of these, our 6th & 7th box we have sent off a total of 1136 cigars to the 101st.


AWESOME pictures and AWESOME contributions from everyone that contributed! Of course, John, as always you are one great trooper for putting that shipment and the others to the 101st together! We should soon see the smoke clouds from a distance with all those sticks!


----------



## jxpfeer (Aug 14, 2006)

good job john. glad to see some good stuff going to our troops  thanks again for facilitating this sir!


----------



## squid (Oct 9, 2006)

Alright Brother's and Sister's of the Leaf....the reputation of Club Stogie continues to shine in Iraq and Afghanistan! It seems that the Marine 2nd Intelligence Battalion, based out of Fallujah is in serious need of cigars. LtCol Andy Gillian and his SgtMaj, both of the 2nd Intel Battalion are frothing at the mouth for some sticks and have assured us that they will, "send the cigars to the far ends of the Area of Operations" if Club Stogie would see fit to send sticks.

I'm in for shipping some gars out to these guys...and hopefully many of you will also want to lend a hand to these fine Marines. I've got probably about 30 sticks for these guys that I'll put in. I'd like to have a shipment out to these guys by the end of the month....IF NOT SOONER.

Post here if you are interested in sending some sticks for this shipment for these well-deserving Marines! I know, I know...it is indeed an oxymoron to say Marine Intelligence in one sentence...but they swear up and down that is what they do! 

:u :u :u 

Squid


----------



## gorob23 (May 21, 2005)

squid said:


> Post here if you are interested in sending some sticks for this shipment for these well-deserving Marines!


I'M IN!! Tell Me where to send them!

Rob


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

Mike

Count me in. I'm assuming to your address, right?


----------



## Jechelman (Apr 29, 2006)

squid said:


> Post here if you are interested in sending some sticks for this shipment for these well-deserving Marines!


I'm in. Please PM me your addy.

Frank


----------



## emelbee (Aug 8, 2006)

squid said:


> Post here if you are interested in sending some sticks for this shipment for these well-deserving Marines!
> Squid


Hey Squid,

I'm in for some more smokes for the troops! PM me you addr and I'll get some on the way to you in the next couple of days.


----------



## squid (Oct 9, 2006)

*Appreciate those posting with their support to contribute. So far, we have:*

*Papajohn67
Jechelman
gorob23
emelbee*

*Anyone else want to get on this cigar train to Fallujah?*

:u :u :u


----------



## erab (Sep 22, 2006)

squid said:


> *Anyone else want to get on this cigar train to Fallujah?*


Count me in!

PM me an address, and I'll get the smokes out in the coming days.


----------



## squid (Oct 9, 2006)

*Update to the previous list of those offering to contribute. Appreciate those posting with their support to contribute. So far, we have:*

*Papajohn67
Jechelman
gorob23
emelbee
erab*

*Anyone else want to get on this cigar train to Fallujah?*


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

You have my PM-I wil lput together something by the end of the week.


----------



## squid (Oct 9, 2006)

CigarGal said:


> You have my PM-I wil lput together something by the end of the week.


I do....and thank you! Many thanks to you.


----------



## squid (Oct 9, 2006)

Update of contributors as of 2:41 p.m. (EST):

Update to the previous list of those offering to contribute. Appreciate those posting with their support to contribute. So far, we have:

*Papajohn67
Jechelman
gorob23
emelbee
erab
CigarGal*

*My humble thanks to each of you for going above and beyond!

Who else is hopping on this cigar train to Fallujah? *


----------



## KyLongbeard (Nov 13, 2006)

PM me an address and I can sent some that way!


----------



## squid (Oct 9, 2006)

Update of contributors as of 3:04 p.m. (EST):

*Update to the previous list of those offering to contribute.

Thanks to KyLongbeard for reporting in to send sticks! Appreciate those posting with their support to contribute. So far, we have:*

*Papajohn67
Jechelman
gorob23
emelbee
erab
CigarGal
KyLongbeard*

*My humble thanks to each of you for going above and beyond!

Who else is hopping on this cigar train to Fallujah? *


----------



## gorob23 (May 21, 2005)

squid said:


> *My humble thanks to each of you for going above and beyond!*


No SIR! It' is we that say THANKS:u I am shooting for getting this out today I'll let you know

Rob


----------



## Mycroft (Oct 10, 2006)

squid said:


> *Who else is hopping on this cigar train to Fallujah? *


 Please PM me where to send, and I'll board this train! :u


----------



## ssnsltd (Dec 3, 2006)

Hey Folks,

I am posting this in a couple threads, sorry for the dupe. I wanted to make sure you all who are supporting us “down range” got the message.

Up front- thank you all so much for the support!!

On a mission to Mazar-E Sharef (Afghanistan) last week our crew were recipients of your (IMO) overwhelming and continued generosity for supplying and supporting scum sucking bottom dwelling cigar smokers (that would be me and my crew) in our quest to remain politically incorrect. 

Both myself and my boss regularly buy dozens of cigars for ourselves (of course) and anyone who happens to come along and want a smoke. We have several large Pelican cases full. When we go out on missions, along with our pipes, we bring a 15x12x8 Pelican box we open every night and share with all comers. I also have a (~30 sticks) “emergency” box that I pack in my personal bag. 
our rules:
-Smoke what you want, as many as you want, or not at all- but don’t be a “mooch.”
-Serious conversation is limited to a 10 sec burst, per person, per night. We figure we are in a combat zone, serious we pretty much got covered. 
-Talk bad about someone (if you are serious) and you leave.
-We have also subscribe to the 1997 "NO CIGAR SNOB" TREATISE DEVELOPED BY TOP 25 CIGAR. - circa 1997 Top25Cigar.com (AKA...If you can taste hints of burnt 7-year old Madagascar Vanilla...smoke elsewhere!) any such discussion is immediately extinguished with liberal use of excessive deadly force. 
-contents may settle in shipping. 

On this last mission all we had was my emergency box. We went T.U. for cigars on day three, and we just learned that our flight out would be delayed at least 3 more days. After we killed and ate one of the more obnoxious moochers, the rest of the crew settled down, but we were still in a crises situation. That was when we got a re-supply from a soldier out of TF Phoenix, and I learned of what a simple, and wonderful thing you guys are doing to show your support. 

Damn folks- I know I sure as heck appreciate it! 

David

PS. for anyone in Afghanistan, military of civilian- if you are on BAF come by Motel 8 and look for the CMA guys. Say friend and enter, the humidor is open, provided we are in town. I don’t like to stay on BAF any more than it takes to reset and go out. dpf


----------



## Mycroft (Oct 10, 2006)

Thanks for stopping by, David, I'm glad our small contribution is helping! :u 

We appreciate the sacrifices you folks are making, stay safe!


----------



## squid (Oct 9, 2006)

ssnsltd said:


> Hey Folks,
> 
> I am posting this in a couple threads, sorry for the dupe. I wanted to make sure you all who are supporting us "down range" got the message.
> 
> ...


ssnsltd....now THIS is what it is all for! Glad you guys are getting some pleasurable moments out of the sticks provided to you! To know that we're corrupting a few more of you guys makes it all worthwhile. 

We hope to keep you guys supplied...but sometimes the pipeline dries up. Hopefully postings from the actual "boots on the ground" will demonstrate to CS BOTL and SOTL that what is being done is NOT in vain.

Keep up the great work and keep your head down!

:u :u :u

Squid


----------



## KyLongbeard (Nov 13, 2006)

squid, it's on it's way!

0306 1070 0005 4124 0986


----------



## squid (Oct 9, 2006)

Update of contributors as of 2:00 p.m. (EST):

Update to the previous list of those offering to contribute.

Thanks to KyLongbeard for reporting in to send sticks! Appreciate those posting with their support to contribute. So far, we have:

*Papajohn67
Jechelman
gorob23
emelbee
erab
CigarGal
KyLongbeard
Mycroft
Txdyna65*

*My humble thanks to each of you for going above and beyond!

Who else is hopping on this cigar train to Fallujah? *


----------



## emelbee (Aug 8, 2006)

My package is off to Squid. 
DC # 0103 8555 7498 7709 4932


----------



## squid (Oct 9, 2006)

KyLongbeard said:


> squid, it's on it's way!
> 
> 0306 1070 0005 4124 0986


Thanks KyLongbeard...I'll let you know when it hits the doorsteps! Thanks!.


----------



## squid (Oct 9, 2006)

emelbee said:


> My package is off to Squid.
> DC # 0103 8555 7498 7709 4932


emelbee...My hats off to you. Thanks once again.


----------



## squid (Oct 9, 2006)

Update of contributors as of 9:35 p.m. (EST):

*Update to the previous list of those offering to contribute.

Appreciate those posting with their support to contribute. Looks like we'll able to get another shipment out before Christmas! Great job to each of you. Here is the update:*

*Papajohn67* - Shipped 12/06
*Jechelman* - Shipped 12/06
*gorob23 *- Shipped 12/07
*emelbee *- Shipped 12/07
*erab* - Pending
*CigarGal* - Shipped 12/07
*KyLongbeard* - 12/07
*Mycroft *- Shipped 12/06
*Txdyna65 *- Pending

*My humble thanks to each of you for going above and beyond!*


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

squid said:


> Update of contributors as of 9:35 p.m. (EST):
> 
> *Update to the previous list of those offering to contribute.
> 
> ...


Mike since you seem so darn good at this and with motivating the Club Stogie Troops and all I'm thinking maybe we should promote you to General.:u

John
:tpd:


----------



## squid (Oct 9, 2006)

papajohn67 said:


> Mike since you seem so darn good at this and with motivating the Club Stogie Troops and all I'm thinking maybe we should promote you to General.:u
> 
> John
> :tpd:


:r :r Then, I guess that bumps you up a few notches, as well. I don't hold a candle to what you and stitch have been doing!


----------



## GREGA-6 (Oct 20, 2006)

I wish i had been so lucky while i was in Iraq! There are some really good people on this site. Please keep this up!


----------



## squid (Oct 9, 2006)

*Update to the previous list of those offering to contribute. *

Papajohn67 - RECEIVED 12/08
Jechelman - Shipped 12/06
gorob23 - RECEIVED 12/08
emelbee - Shipped 12/07
erab - Pending
CigarGal - Shipped 12/07
KyLongbeard - 12/07
Mycroft - Shipped 12/06
Txdyna65 - Pending
Zoomschwartz - Pending

[BTwo packages received today from PAPAJOHN67 AND GOROB23.]Looks like we may be able to get a shipment out before Christmas! Thanks to those that signed up. Much appreciated![/B]


----------



## KyLongbeard (Nov 13, 2006)

> *Two packages received today from PAPAJOHN67 AND GOROB23.Looks like we may be able to get a shipment out before Christmas! Thanks to those that signed up. Much appreciated!*


Awesome! I know they'll really appreciate them!


----------



## Mycroft (Oct 10, 2006)

squid said:


> Looks like we may be able to get a shipment out before Christmas!


 That would be great! Just checked UPS and my package to you is currently in Greensboro, NC, scheduled for Tuesday, the 12th.


----------



## squid (Oct 9, 2006)

Mycroft said:


> That would be great! Just checked UPS and my package to you is currently in Greensboro, NC, scheduled for Tuesday, the 12th.


Great! packages are coming in, with a couple more coming in today. I'll be posting names this evening of those that arrived. Looking forward to getting yours and will add to the box. By next Friday (estimated), I will have received most packages and will have some more bundles that I've also ordered for delivery.

Thanks for the update.


----------



## erab (Sep 22, 2006)

The package went out today: 0306 0320 0000 4286 1517

By the way, I forgot to include a note in the package (I do that all the time!), but my name and screen name are both on the return address.


----------



## squid (Oct 9, 2006)

erab said:


> The package went out today: 0306 0320 0000 4286 1517
> 
> By the way, I forgot to include a note in the package (I do that all the time!), but my name and screen name are both on the return address.


Thanks, erab. I'll be looking out for it! No probs on the note...I'll know who it came from!

Thanks again and obviously...I do appreciate your support AND the bump!

Squid


----------



## omowasu (Aug 9, 2006)

squid said:


> Alright Brother's and Sister's of the Leaf....the reputation of Club Stogie continues to shine in Iraq and Afghanistan! It seems that the Marine 2nd Intelligence Battalion, based out of Fallujah is in serious need of cigars. LtCol Andy Gillian and his SgtMaj, both of the 2nd Intel Battalion are frothing at the mouth for some sticks and have assured us that they will, "send the cigars to the far ends of the Area of Operations" if Club Stogie would see fit to send sticks.
> 
> I'm in for shipping some gars out to these guys...and hopefully many of you will also want to lend a hand to these fine Marines. I've got probably about 30 sticks for these guys that I'll put in. I'd like to have a shipment out to these guys by the end of the month....IF NOT SOONER.
> 
> ...


*Im IN!!!*

Just let me know who is most in need and where to send them, and they will be en route accordingly. Im happy to help our troops over in the big sand box.


----------



## squid (Oct 9, 2006)

KyLongbeard said:


> squid, it's on it's way!
> 
> 0306 1070 0005 4124 0986


Great bunch of smokes have hit the ground here in NC. Shipment to be finalized by Thursday. Pictures to be posted!

Thanks for a great shipment!


----------



## KyLongbeard (Nov 13, 2006)

Happy to help!


----------



## squid (Oct 9, 2006)

emelbee said:


> My package is off to Squid.
> DC # 0103 8555 7498 7709 4932


Package is here! Great group of smokes that should make this one happy group of Marines. Pictures to be posted once collections all come in. Should hope to have a shipment out by Thursday with one possible follow-on the following Monday.

Damn proud of you for a fine bunch of smokes!

Appreciate your help!

Squid


----------



## squid (Oct 9, 2006)

CigarGal said:


> You have my PM-I wil lput together something by the end of the week.


One awesome shipment received from this super lady! Hope to have package out by Thursday. Waiting for a couple more packages and then should have everything together! Pics to be taken and posted before shipment.

Thanks to you and all those contributing for this 2nd Marine Intel Bn shipment!

Squid


----------



## squid (Oct 9, 2006)

Another update on the status of the shipments for the 2nd Marine Intel Battalion. The shipment should be heading out about Thursday, with a following shipment the following Monday. THANKS FOR EVERYONES CONTRIBUTIONS AND SUPPORT, THUS FAR!!!

*Papajohn67 - RECEIVED
Jechelman - Shipped 12/06
gorob23 - RECEIVED 
emelbee - RECEIVED
erab - Pending
CigarGal - RECEIVED
KyLongbeard - RECEIVED
Mycroft - RECEIVED
Txdyna65 - Pending
Zoomschwartz - Pending
Omawasu - Pending*


----------



## omowasu (Aug 9, 2006)

squid said:


> Another update on the status of the shipments for the 2nd Marine Intel Battalion. The shipment should be heading out about Thursday, with a following shipment the following Monday. THANKS FOR EVERYONES CONTRIBUTIONS AND SUPPORT, THUS FAR!!!
> 
> *Papajohn67 - RECEIVED
> Jechelman - Shipped 12/06
> ...


Meant to tell ya Squid, my package went out early this morning loaded with stogies for the troops overseas. I also included a couple of the Boveda humidification packets from some Fuente boxes. Maybe they can be used to keep the sticks fresh on the haul across the pond.

DC# 0103 8555 7498 5073 4862


----------



## squid (Oct 9, 2006)

Fantastic....I'll let you know when they get to me at home.

By the way...here is today's updated list:

Papajohn67 - RECEIVED
Jechelman - RECEIVED
gorob23 - RECEIVED 
emelbee - RECEIVED
erab - Pending
CigarGal - RECEIVED
KyLongbeard - RECEIVED
Mycroft - RECEIVED
Txdyna65 - Pending
Zoomschwartz - Pending
Omawasu - Pending

Thanks to all!



omowasu said:


> Meant to tell ya Squid, my package went out early this morning loaded with stogies for the troops overseas. I also included a couple of the Boveda humidification packets from some Fuente boxes. Maybe they can be used to keep the sticks fresh on the haul across the pond.
> 
> DC# 0103 8555 7498 5073 4862


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 21, 2006)

Got my package together and going to the post office.....will be headed your way shortly Mike


----------



## squid (Oct 9, 2006)

txdyna65 said:


> Got my package together and going to the post office.....will be headed your way shortly Mike


Great! I have 3 boxes in the study that came in since I left for out of town. Hope to get those opened this evening and posted for receiving. Yours will probably be the last box before shipment. Thanks for the update!


----------



## squid (Oct 9, 2006)

Here is the latest on the shipments received. I must say Brothers and Sisters of the Leaf....you folks do know how to respond when needed. The 2nd Marine Intelligence Battalion is getting one incredible shipment (Pictures to be posted later---when at home on my home computer). The smokes that this group of fine Marines are going to receive are mouth watering, to say the least. Appreciate your responses and hope each of you have a wonderful Christmas and Happy New Year!!!

By the way....the "gifts" to me are very much appreciated and no doubt will get put to great use over these upcoming holidays. Never expected...but ALWAYS appreciated! My humble thanks to each and every one of you.

*Papajohn67 - RECEIVED
Jechelman - RECEIVED
gorob23 - RECEIVED 
emelbee - RECEIVED
erab - RECEIVED
CigarGal - RECEIVED
KyLongbeard - RECEIVED
Mycroft - RECEIVED
Txdyna65 - RECEIVED
Zoomschwartz - RECEIVED
Omawasu - RECEIVED*


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

Just posting to let those who are interested in firing the Troops Project back up after the 1st of the year know that I'm ready to go. I know with the holidays and everything just being completed it may be a tough sell but the guys and gals are still in the thick of things over there and I think we showed this past year by our efforts they really appreciate knowing we care.

I have a donation from "volfan" in the "troops cooler" right now and Kenny "txdyna65" recently PM'd me saying he had some on the way. Also have 110 sticks I picked up on Cbid that should be on their way to me today.

Mike "squid" if your back in town drop me a line and maybe we can get something going together to spread some sticks out to more of the troops. And Jeff "stitch" if you have the time I'd also appreciate hearing from you and seeing how you and your wife are doing.

I want to once again thank everyone that took part in our efforts this past year, I think we accomplished one hell of a lot.

John
"Strikeforce"


----------



## KyLongbeard (Nov 13, 2006)

I'll start putting together a package to send. I enjoyed being apart of it and look forward to continuing to do so! A big Thanks to yall putting this together!!


----------



## discdog (Jun 23, 2006)

So can anyone join in? If so, do you have any recommendations or requests?If you can post or pm me a list of what you need, I'd be happy to help out any way I can.


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 21, 2006)

John and Mike...sent each of you a package today. Thanks a ton for doing this 

DC# 0306 0320 0000 8849 5868
DC# 0306 0320 0000 8849 5875


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

discdog said:


> So can anyone join in? If so, do you have any recommendations or requests?If you can post or pm me a list of what you need, I'd be happy to help out any way I can.


Hey thanks for the interest in our project. Anything you want to send will be forwarded to the troops, 5 sticks or 50 everything is appreciated. Some people pick up bundles for the troops and some pick sticks out of their own humis. Doesn't have to be fancy or high end stuff. As for the stuff I send myself I just make it a habit if I won't smoke it I don't send it...but's that's just me.

For now the stuff I get is going to the 101st. If you wish you can wait until Mike or Jeff come back online if you would prefer to have sticks go to other units.

If you want my address PM me.

Thanks again.

John


----------



## RenoB (Oct 12, 2005)

I've got a bundle or so that I'm willing to part with, pm sent.


----------



## squid (Oct 9, 2006)

John....good to see you already on the move for support in 2007!

I just received a huge shipment from BIGD417 (Don) and am expecting a shipment anyday now from Kenny, as he stated. Between theres and some sticks I picked up at JR's...I've got about 400+ sticks going out by the 8th of January. These will probably get shipped off to the Tiki Hut to help resupply their stuff. Haven't heard from Edwin or Michael James as to whether they received my last shipment...but hopefully it got there safely.

As far as you folks wanting to send stuff off to the troops, much like Papajohn67 said...whether it be 5 or 500 sticks, ANY contribution is greatly appreciated.

I have a two new units I will begin sending sticks to in the very near future. I have a Marine unit that is need of stick support. Additionally, a Noobie on Club Stogie, ABN LT is shipping out with the 82nd in mid-January. Much like John supports the 101st....I want to ensure ABN LT (TJ) and folks in his unit get taken care of. He's a great addition to Club Stogie...and wear's his uniform proudly! The only problem I have with him....he's a damn Steeler fan! :tg

If any of you have a hankering to help out, PM me and I'll give you an address to send to! ALWAYS appreciative of your support...thanks and Happy New Year to all of you BOTL and SOTL.

DON and KENNY....thanks for your continued support of this fantastic program. Believe me....these guys are VERY supportive.

Squid



papajohn67 said:


> Just posting to let those who are interested in firing the Troops Project back up after the 1st of the year know that I'm ready to go. I know with the holidays and everything just being completed it may be a tough sell but the guys and gals are still in the thick of things over there and I think we showed this past year by our efforts they really appreciate knowing we care.
> 
> I have a donation from "volfan" in the "troops cooler" right now and Kenny "txdyna65" recently PM'd me saying he had some on the way. Also have 110 sticks I picked up on Cbid that should be on their way to me today.
> 
> ...


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

squid said:


> John....good to see you already on the move for support in 2007!
> 
> I just received a huge shipment from BIGD417 (Don) and am expecting a shipment anyday now from Kenny, as he stated. Between theres and some sticks I picked up at JR's...I've got about 400+ sticks going out by the 8th of January. These will probably get shipped off to the Tiki Hut to help resupply their stuff. Haven't heard from Edwin or Michael James as to whether they received my last shipment...but hopefully it got there safely.
> 
> ...


Mike

You got to love the 82nd....played with them for a while in 69. And those NC Lumberton girls..almost didn't make it back home because of them. Seemed they all had marriage on their minds.

Nice to see your back and ready to fire up the CS troops.


----------



## squid (Oct 9, 2006)

papajohn67 said:


> Mike
> 
> You got to love the 82nd....played with them for a while in 69. And those NC Lumberton girls..almost didn't make it back home because of them. Seemed they all had marriage on their minds.
> 
> Nice to see your back and ready to fire up the CS troops.


:r Quite familiar with those Lumberton girls. Have spent a bit of time south of Fayetteville in the Lumberton area. Good people down there, but you don't want piss off a Lumbee....otherwise, they can slice and dice you pretty well. Is that why you moved to the left side of the US? Some of them Lumbee girls still trying to find you??? 

Yep...getting back in full swing. Just got done with this damn flu bug and feeling pretty good. Holidays went well and of course, some darn good smokes during the holidays. I'll give you a full report later....but, I'm sure you already know that the Padilla Habanos were some damn good smokes.

What have you got picked out to smoke for New Years?


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

What have you got picked out to smoke for New Years?[/QUOTE]

Was thinking of finally firing up a Padilla Miami 8/11 Salomon. Was planning on it Xmas day but punked out.

HEY Frank.....you about ready to give that one hiding in your humi a try?:w

Anyway Mike did you ever give the Oliva Angel a try?


----------



## Jechelman (Apr 29, 2006)

papajohn67 said:


> Was thinking of finally firing up a Padilla Miami 8/11 Salomon. Was planning on it Xmas day but punked out.
> 
> HEY Frank.....you about ready to give that one hiding in your humi a try?:w


John, I'm still working up the guts, and time, to give it a smoke. When we get a nice mild evening when I can stay out for 2 - 3 hours and not freeze I'll do it.  Definitely looking forward to it!

BTW, I'll get my January shipment for the troops off to you next week.

Frank


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

Jechelman said:


> John, I'm still working up the guts, and time, to give it a smoke. When we get a nice mild evening when I can stay out for 2 - 3 hours and not freeze I'll do it.  Definitely looking forward to it!
> 
> BTW, I'll get my January shipment for the troops off to you next week.
> 
> Frank


Your making it to difficult for yourself. You just knock it down in an hour or less and then you still have time for a AF Short Story.


----------



## squid (Oct 9, 2006)

papajohn67 said:


> What have you got picked out to smoke for New Years?


Was thinking of finally firing up a Padilla Miami 8/11 Salomon. Was planning on it Xmas day but punked out.

HEY Frank.....you about ready to give that one hiding in your humi a try?:w

Anyway Mike did you ever give the Oliva Angel a try?[/QUOTE]

Nope....that is my New Year's eve smoke, tonight. Looking real forward to lighting it up. I know how much you have enjoyed the Oliva's, I figured it had to be smoked at a special time...and tonights it.

Speaking of Frank....he sent me this great looking Tatuaje Noellas. I have heard so much about the Tatuaje's and he was gracious enough to send one out to me. This is going to be my New Years Day smoke.

The way I see it, when folks send you special cigars of theirs, then they deserve to be smoked on special occasions. Can't think of a better way than doing this bringing in and celebrating the New Year.

Thanks guys...bring in the New Year right, tonight...but do stay safe!


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

Mike

I ordered a couple things today from JR & they are being sent your way from the vendor (damn sales tax)....for the 82nd when you get things up and running.

John


----------



## squid (Oct 9, 2006)

papajohn67 said:


> Mike
> 
> I ordered a couple things today from JR & they are being sent your way from the vendor (damn sales tax)....for the 82nd when you get things up and running.
> 
> John


Thanks John. Man, you certainly go out of your way to help out on things!

Funny you contacted JR's. I drove up today to Smithfield, NC (about 45 minutes away) and picked up a few bundles of sticks, another box of my personal favorites (La Gloria Cuban Serie R #4 Maduro's), some cutters for the troops next shipment, a new Xikar Cutter, and also found a little something that will be headed out your way on Wednesday (would be Tuesday if not for the "National Day of Mourning" for President Ford---Federal Day off, thus the post office will be closed! I'll get it out for you Wednesday.

Much appreciate your thoughtfulness and consideration.

Have a Great New Year. Looks like 2007 is going to get started out right for you, the troops, and for me. Good smokes ahead of all of us!

Mike


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

Received some sticks today from Kenny "txdyn65"..well I should say more sticks since he has donated in the past. Very nice, I wish I had my stuff marked like he has his. 

Thanks again Kenny.

Also have more on the way by other BOTL and when I receive them I will also post pics...unless you do not want me too. If so let me know.

Todays haul for the troops:


----------



## squid (Oct 9, 2006)

Ditto with the way Kenny marks his cigars...I'm VERY impressed! When i grow up, I want to be like Kenny and mark my sticks with these labels. His sticks are going to be warmly received by the units receiving the upcoming shipment!!!

John....I received your shipment today for the 82nd. In fact I received two highly loaded boxes with the following:

1 box REMEDIOS Corona Maduro - 25 sticks
1 box REMEDIO Don Victor Sampler - 8 sticks
1 box La Finca Fifty Four - 25 sticks
4 boxes Dominican Estates Belicoso Natural - 100 sticks

The first box had a note card that they were from you and shipped for my upcoming shipment for the 82nd.

Were all these from you? Wasn't sure...inasmuch as they were shipped in two separate boxes.

If they were all from you....MAN WHAT A SHIPMENT!


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

squid said:


> Ditto with the way Kenny marks his cigars...I'm VERY impressed! When i grow up, I want to be like Kenny and mark my sticks with these labels. His sticks are going to be warmly received by the units receiving the upcoming shipment!!!
> 
> John....I received your shipment today for the 82nd. In fact I received two highly loaded boxes with the following:
> 
> ...


Nope....just the Remedio Corona's, The Sampler & the La Finca's.:u


----------



## squid (Oct 9, 2006)

Found the sender of the 4 25 count boxes of the Dominican Estate Belicoso Natural's ----- *DISCDOG!!!* I had to dig deep in the box and found the card inside.

Great package Discdog...these are going to be a fantastic addition to this upcoming shipment! Awesome!

You and Papajohn67 absolutely made my day with the arrival of these two boxes today. THANKS BROTHERS! Always appreciated and as you know, they'll get out of my house and sent off for a damn good cause! :u


----------



## emelbee (Aug 8, 2006)

Hey papajohn67,

I just sent a package for the troops your way. There's also one pouch in there with a couple of smokes for you - it's plainly marked. Thanks for what you're doing!

DC # 0103 8555 7499 6070 2508


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

emelbee said:


> Hey papajohn67,
> 
> I just sent a package for the troops your way. There's also one pouch in there with a couple of smokes for you - it's plainly marked. Thanks for what you're doing!
> 
> DC # 0103 8555 7499 6070 2508


Thanks for thinking of the troops!! Sticks are starting to roll in with more packages on the way. You guys are great.:u

I plan on getting the sticks I have received off sometime in the middle of this month. Then I think I'll try and give everybody a little rest from my begging. Hope to hit the troops again sometime in March with another shipment. Gives me some time to try and do some cherry-picking on Cbid. Also watching all the vendors for some great buys.

Thanks again!!


----------



## pistol (Mar 23, 2006)

Hey guys, just wanted to say thanks for doing what you are doing. I left 3rd BDE 82nd ABN last Christmas and I still have lots of friends there that are in Balad and Tikrit. I send them lots of chit all ready, so I'm not going to participate in the big "group hug," but I know the boys love this stuff, so keep it coming! I know I've told some of you this before, but my favorite times in Iraq were having cigars with the other platoon leaders/FSO's during some down time. You guys are the chit and keep it up! "All The Way Sir!"


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

More sticks for the troops rolled in today from Rob "RenoB". I know it get's a bit redundant but I want to thank you for your support of our project.

John

Rob's sticks:


----------



## squid (Oct 9, 2006)

Many of you fine BOTL and SOTL sent some great contributions for one of the packages that I was sending out to LtCol Andy Gillan of the 2nd Marine Intelligence Battalion, currently located at Camp Falluja, Iraq.

We were able to get some great sticks together for these folks from quite a few of you....especially a donation made by RJT (Robert) of 30 (3 sticks per box) wooden boxes that he had received from Altadis. 

As you can see from the email text that I received from LtCol Gillan...the cigars were received and apparently are being put to great use throughout the country, as he shares them with some of his bretheren currently serving in country. Email received states:

Mike,

LtCol Andy Gillan here from 2d Intelligence Battalion. Happy New
Year. SgtMaj Gillham and I just returned from a series of trips to
visit our Marines throughout the battle space and I'm happy to report
that the cigars from Club Stogie members are being smoked at camps,
forward operating bases, and combat outposts from the Syrian border to
the outskirts of Baghdad; in places like Fallujah, Habbiniyah, Ramadi,
Haditha, Husaybah, Al Qaim, Rutbah, Walid, and Trebil. The SgtMaj and I
personally enjoyed a New Years Eve smoke courtesy of Club Stogie on a 25
degree full moon night, at Combat Outpost Rawah, located on the north
side of the Euphrates about half way between Baghdad and Syria.

Please accept my most sincere thanks and pass the same onto the other
members of Club Stogie who contributed. Your support is very much
appreciated. There are not many pleasures out here; no good Scottish
Single Malt, nor Gentleman Jack, nor Guinness, but enjoying a good long
smoke under the desert sky with fellow Marines is good livin'. Please
also pass on that we feel very privileged indeed that you and all of the
other contributors sacrificed the time and money to thank us for what we
do. I'll be forwarding pictures in the coming days of the Marines (men
and women) of this battalion enjoying the cigars. 

SgtMaj Gillham and I will be leaving again this Saturday for about a
week to spend time with some of our Marines forward deployed and will
bring a large portion of the second shipment with us. That was truly an
amazing box to open. Before I take off, I'll try to send an e-mail to
'RJT' and Mrs Rosenfeld thanking them for the Las Vegas Big Smoke boxes
as well, but if I can't get to it, it'll be at the top of my list of
things to do as soon as I return to Camp Fallujah.

Again Mike (Squid), thanks very much. It's always nice to know that
the Navy has our 'six'. 

Semper Fi...Andy

LtCol Andy Gillan, USMC 
CO, 2d Intel Bn
Camp Fallujah, Iraq"

Just wanted each of you to see his response and the acknowledgement that the sticks are being put to pretty good use by his folks! Thanks to everyone...its nice to know that we can make a small impact on a few young Marine's lives as they serve in support of this great country of ours!

WELL DONE TO EACH OF YOU!!!

Squid


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

squid said:


> Many of you fine BOTL and SOTL sent some great contributions for one of the packages that I was sending out to LtCol Andy Gillan of the 2nd Marine Intelligence Battalion, currently located at Camp Falluja, Iraq.
> 
> We were able to get some great sticks together for these folks from quite a few of you....especially a donation made by RJT (Robert) of 30 (3 sticks per box) wooden boxes that he had received from Altadis.
> 
> ...


You are doing our troops a tremendous service....why your RG is only 104 is beyond me!!! I tried giving you some more, but I got to "spread it around" :c

Lets go Gorillas....let him have it!!!


----------



## Mycroft (Oct 10, 2006)

That sure is gratifying to hear the shipment to the 2nd Marine Intelligence Battalion in Iraq was so well received, our small token to help let them know we appreciate their sacrifice. :u 

Squid, I've got a shipment headed your way for the 82d Abn ... I had already sent my January contribution for this month, but with you organizing a package headed to my fellow paratroopers in the "All Americans", I just had to double up this month! :u

Thanks again to you guys for organizing these efforts so well. *salute*


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

Mycroft said:


> That sure is gratifying to hear the shipment to the 2nd Marine Intelligence Battalion in Iraq was so well received, our small token to help let them know we appreciate their sacrifice. :u
> 
> Squid, I've got a shipment headed your way for the 82d Abn ... I had already sent my January contribution for this month, but with you organizing a package headed to my fellow paratroopers in the "All Americans", I just had to double up this month! :u
> 
> Thanks again to you guys for organizing these efforts so well. *salute*


Mike just never learned you don't volunteer for anything.:u But those 82nd folks need their sticks too. Never did jump with a stogie in my mouth but I did go out one time with a mouthful of Redman...was a big mistake.


----------



## squid (Oct 9, 2006)

Mycroft said:


> That sure is gratifying to hear the shipment to the 2nd Marine Intelligence Battalion in Iraq was so well received, our small token to help let them know we appreciate their sacrifice. :u
> 
> Squid, I've got a shipment headed your way for the 82d Abn ... I had already sent my January contribution for this month, but with you organizing a package headed to my fellow paratroopers in the "All Americans", I just had to double up this month! :u
> 
> Thanks again to you guys for organizing these efforts so well. *salute*


Out...FRIGGING....Standing! I'll certainly be more than happy to receive it. Got them a huge shipment already building up. The local news today in Fayetteville said that every solider in the 82nd will at some point this year be deployed in support of operations in Iraq or Afghanistan. Huge movement occurring in about two weeks from here. So...lots of shipments probably going over to support these guys this year.

After working here at Bragg (USASOC)...even a retired Navy Squid such as I have learned to say....HOOAH, and AIRBORNE, ALL THE WAY!


----------



## squid (Oct 9, 2006)

papajohn67 said:


> Mike just never learned you don't volunteer for anything.:u But those 82nd folks need their sticks too. Never did jump with a stogie in my mouth but I did go out one time with a mouthful of Redman...was a big mistake.


:r Don't know how you guys do it/did it! The trip down wouldn't be so bad...its the landing I would'ev worried about. And yep...swallowing a mouthful of Redman would not be to tasty!


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

Got Sticks today from Frank "Jechelman" and from Michael "emelbee". Sure look a lot more tasty than the Morro Castle Toro's I picked up on Cbid for them.:w 

Thanks again Frank & Michael.

And Mike, jumping ain't difficult, once the stick starts moving your not going anywhere other than out the door. Course if your the last one out you might have 2nd thoughts but the Jumpmaster will take care of that with a size 12.

Franks then Michael's donation to the troops.


----------



## squid (Oct 9, 2006)

Mr.Maduro said:


> You are doing our troops a tremendous service....why your RG is only 104 is beyond me!!! I tried giving you some more, but I got to "spread it around" :c
> 
> Lets go Gorillas....let him have it!!!


Mr. M...as expressed to you and a few others in PM's, RG is certainly not our reasoning this support to the troops, as you fully understand. Reasons are as numerous as the people providing sticks to the program. But, RG is certainly appreciated, nevertheless.

I will say to everyone that is reading this; however, I don't hold a candle to the great support that Papajohn67, Stitch, and some of the others that took the lead of this program early on. These guys have been tremendously steady in constant shipments to our soldiers, airman, sailors, marines, coasties, civilians and contractors that are deployed.

If you're going to give RG...folks, Papajohn, Stitch, Mister Maduroo, and some of the others out their wrote the book on this stuff and they truly deserve your RG bumps!!! Load'em up if you will!!!!!!


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

squid said:


> Mr. M...as expressed to you and a few others in PM's, RG is certainly not our reasoning this support to the troops, as you fully understand. Reasons are as numerous as the people providing sticks to the program. But, RG is certainly appreciated, nevertheless.
> 
> I will say to everyone that is reading this; however, I don't hold a candle to the great support that Papajohn67, Stitch, and some of the others that took the lead of this program early on. These guys have been tremendously steady in constant shipments to our soldiers, airman, sailors, marines, coasties, civilians and contractors that are deployed.
> 
> If you're going to give RG...folks, Papajohn, Stitch, Mister Maduroo, and some of the others out their wrote the book on this stuff and they truly deserve your RG bumps!!! Load'em up if you will!!!!!!


Don't worry....I bumped their RG too!! I wish I could do more, I'll be putting together another package for the troops soon. Keep up the good work!!


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

Squid,
I'll be sending out a package to you in the morning, as discussed in my pm to you.
I want to thank you and the others for allowing me the oportunity to help out, although in a very small way, our men and women overseas... They are always in our "thoughts and prayers".
Dave


----------



## squid (Oct 9, 2006)

Blake Lockhart said:


> Squid,
> I'll be sending out a package to you in the morning, as discussed in my pm to you.
> I want to thank you and the others for allowing me the oportunity to help out, although in a very small way, our men and women overseas... They are always in our "thoughts and prayers".
> Dave


Thanks Dave...through the kindness of your contributions, along with incoming shipments from several of the others, we're always able to make this happen. Funny how things work...some months it doesn't look like we'll have much of a shipment and then all of a sudden, a package shows up with sticks for the troops! The generosity of this forum sometimes amazes me!

Mike


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

Received a couple of short notes the past week thanking the people here for all of their efforts.

From Major General Jeffery J. Schloesser:

"Thank you for your donation of cigars to the Soldiers of the 101st Airborne Division (Air Assault). Your "sticks" will be enjoyed by the Screaming Eagles across the Division. As you are well aware, these kind of gestures and tokens of appreciation from American citizens help bolster the morale of our American fighting men and women. Please thank all of those who have made a contribution."

Sincerely

Jeffery J. Schloesser
Major General, US Army
Commanding

And from CSM Frank Grippe
Division Command Sergeant Major
!01st Airborne Division (AASLT)

"Thanks so much for all of the cigars you have been fowarding to our Troopers...We really appreciate the support from you and all of your associates. Please pass on my regards to all of them and may all of you have a wonderful Christmas and New Year." *AASLT*

Frank Grippe
EAGLE 07

Also received a package in the mail today from the CSM with some 101st "stuff". If anyone who donated see's something they would really like to have drop me a PM. They didn't send me a M-60 or a pair of night vision goggles :w and I already have 101st hats, don't drink coffee so let me know.


----------



## KyLongbeard (Nov 13, 2006)

I'm still getting some things together here. I'll PM as soon as I get a load ready.


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

I might add the item on the left hand side of the picture, no it's not some kind of new laser guided artillery shell.....it's a thermos. To bad, eh?


----------



## squid (Oct 9, 2006)

papajohn67 said:


> Received a couple of short notes the past week thanking the people here for all of their efforts.
> 
> From Major General Jeffery J. Schloesser:
> 
> ...


Great pickup for you John! I knew the CSM had indicated to me that you were going to be "well taken care of"...and I must say, he indeed certainly kept his word. I'll have to send him a "WELL DONE." That haul you received is well deserved...its yours and it was well earned. Enjoy every bit of it! Thanks for all you do!


----------



## pistol (Mar 23, 2006)

squid said:


> After working here at Bragg (USASOC)...even a retired Navy Squid such as I have learned to say....HOOAH, and AIRBORNE, ALL THE WAY!


I used to run by USASOC every morning, BTW, love to hear you squids say ATW!


----------



## squid (Oct 9, 2006)

pistol said:


> I used to run by USASOC every morning, BTW, love to hear you squids say ATW!


:r :r ...after growing up in this town and being around Army, being assigned to Joint Units during my Navy time, and now working at USASOC...I have resigned myself to the fact that I probably needed to put those terms in my vocabulary! It sure beats our Navy slogan of, "Hi big boy, it looks like my ship has just come in!" 

Run by here again some time...and we'll light one up!!!


----------



## Zoomschwortz (Jul 14, 2006)

Eight pounds coming at ya Mike.

DC 0305 0830 0001 3634 9245


----------



## squid (Oct 9, 2006)

Zoomschwortz said:


> Eight pounds coming at ya Mike.
> 
> DC 0305 0830 0001 3634 9245


DAMMMMMMMMMMMMNNNNNN!!! I'll start limbering my back to ensure I don't get a hernia when I pick that package up! My Mail M'am is gonna love you!!! 

In my effort to speak our future native language...muchos gracias!


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

I have sticks going out in the morning... 2 boxes total of 240 sticks + some cutters.

Got to thank once again:

Frank "Jechelman"
"Volfan"
Kenny "txdyn65"
Michael "emelbee"
Rob "Renob"

If I forgot anyone or screwed up their handle let me know.

Believe their is a few other things on the way. Those will be sent along as soon as I accumulate enough to make a decent sized package.


----------



## squid (Oct 9, 2006)

Blake...received your sticks today. Nice assortment of sticks that will be put to great use by those serving! I absolute love the bags that you put them in...can't wait to get my shipment (saw where you have mailed the package to me).

Thanks again for your excellent contribution. I'll let you know when the bags arrive.


----------



## Mycroft (Oct 10, 2006)

Squid, did you see a package from CI on your porch today? UPS indicates that's where they delivered it, 11:46 AM. There should be a note in there that they are my contribution for the next 82d Abn shipment. :u


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

Received more sticks for the troops along with some various sundry items from Mark "borndead1".

Thanks and it will be going out with the next box I send.


----------



## squid (Oct 9, 2006)

Mycroft said:


> Squid, did you see a package from CI on your porch today? UPS indicates that's where they delivered it, 11:46 AM. There should be a note in there that they are my contribution for the next 82d Abn shipment. :u


Sorry...but I did receive it. Package only indicated it was from CI and the note on the inside had no name from the sender. Was going to have to go back and retrace senders and narrow down the search for who sent it. NOW I know....thanks very much! Yours was an excellent delivery of sticks for sending. Will snap photos on Monday of the haul...box, and ready for mail on Tuesday.

Thanks very much, once again!

Mike


----------



## Blues (Nov 29, 2006)

stitch45 said:


> I'm just trying to keep a Thread going here,
> If Any Service people out there in Iraq or Afghanistan or any other God forsaken Hell hole would like to be added to my list for recieveing cigars from the members here pm Me your APO/FPO
> A HUGE Thanks to everyone who has and is helping out with this
> *RockeyP, accedent, jxpfeer, rockeyr, Papajohn67, * And a few others who I will name in the next post as soon as I go back and write them all down
> Thanks All of you, If I forgot you this time, you can slap me around


A Soldier here in Afghanistan new to cigars:
Blues Buckholz
HHC
41 BCT
Camp Phoenix
APO AE 09320


----------



## squid (Oct 9, 2006)

Blues said:


> A Soldier here in Afghanistan new to cigars:
> Blues Buckholz
> HHC
> 41 BCT
> ...


Noobie Blues...

Welcome to Club Stogie! My recommendations to you....READ, READ, AND READ. Lot's to learn...and I'll assure you, you'll never know everything. Brothers AND Sisters on this site are always available and willing to answer questions and give you advice and guidance...but, you also must read the various sites. The SEARCH function will be your friend! Make sure you go back to the main site, though, and do your noobie introduction.

I am sure there may be occasions that smokes may make it to your direction.

Squid


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 21, 2006)

Hey Mike......small package headed your way  shouldnt be more than a few pounds :r 

Havent been able to get off work and get over to my regular place....so this is some stuff I picked up recently for the guys.

Kenny

DC# 0306 0320 0000 8849 8326


----------



## squid (Oct 9, 2006)

txdyna65 said:


> Hey Mike......small package headed your way  shouldnt be more than a few pounds :r
> 
> Havent been able to get off work and get over to my regular place....so this is some stuff I picked up recently for the guys.
> 
> ...


Will definitely be on the lookout and will let you know as soon as it arrives.


----------



## hornitosmonster (Sep 5, 2006)

My Brother in Iraq. I sent him some this month but they go quick. The guys really enjoy them

SRA James Barrio
886 ESFS - Delta Flight
Camp Bucca
APO ae 09375

Thanks for this thread and thanks to all that send them out to our troops


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

squid said:


> Will definitely be on the lookout and will let you know as soon as it arrives.


Hey Mike, thought we had lost you for a while.:w When do you plan on having sticks going out again?


----------



## squid (Oct 9, 2006)

papajohn67 said:


> Hey Mike, thought we had lost you for a while.:w When do you plan on having sticks going out again?


John and all...I'm still here. Last couple weeks have been nutz! Been able to look in a lot, but not a lot of time to post lately. Hopefully will be able to be more involved starting next week.

Next shipment---Monday, 29 January.

In fact, I'm planning on getting at least one shipment out NLT the 15th of each month for the rest of the year. Any additional shipments will be announced on this forum so every knows the emerging need that has arisen for a shipment.

So....if folks want to send sticks for the troops, either PM me for an address or just send sticks for shipment before the 15th. These will be automatic and out to these guys serving, like clockwork.

If you have a specific unit that you'd like things sent to...let me know and I'll put them on my list. Right now I have a HUGE shipment going out to the 82nd Abn Division to the attention of ABN LT one of our relatively new members that has just deployed to Afghanistan for a year. The man needs to be back here at Ft. Bragg on guard duty around his NEW wife----she is a beauty!!!

Mike "Squid" McCaskill


----------



## squid (Oct 9, 2006)

txdyna65 said:


> Hey Mike......small package headed your way  shouldnt be more than a few pounds :r
> 
> Havent been able to get off work and get over to my regular place....so this is some stuff I picked up recently for the guys.
> 
> ...


Kenny...you're as regular as a new baby's bowel movement! Got your package just fine and again, a very nice shipment indeed. Have a couple packages headed out in separate directions on Monday....one to Afghanistan and one to Iraq. Your sticks will top them off!

Thanks my brother!

Mike


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 21, 2006)

squid said:


> Kenny...you're as regular as a new baby's bowel movement! Got your package just fine and again, a very nice shipment indeed. Have a couple packages headed out in separate directions on Monday....one to Afghanistan and one to Iraq. Your sticks will top them off!
> 
> Thanks my brother!
> 
> Mike


:r Never looked at it quite that way Mike....but I'll take it as a compliment 

I'll be on the lookout for the next shipment


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

Just thought I would see if I can get this thing going again for another shipment to the 101st towards the end of the month.

Currently have 155 sticks in the "troops cooler" and hoping to double that number for the next mailing. To date Club Stogie members have donated and we have sent approx. 1,375 cigars off to the 101st (9 boxes) and I'm damn proud of what has been accomplished!!

If anyone wants to jump in for this next round of sticks heading for the men and women of the 101st just PM me if you have any questions or to get my addy. We have had so much continuing support but also could really use some "new blood" to jump in and send a few sticks. Everything is appreciated!!

John
'Strikeforce"


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 21, 2006)

You can count on my "old blood" for a shipment John  

I'll see if I can recruit a couple others


----------



## TShailer (Jan 31, 2005)

papajohn67 said:


> If anyone wants to jump in for this next round of sticks heading for the men and women of the 101st just PM me if you have any questions or to get my addy. We have had so much continuing support but also could really use some "new blood" to jump in and send a few sticks. Everything is appreciated!!
> 
> John
> 'Strikeforce"


I definitely qualify as "new blood." I'll pitch in for a few months, John. Just PM'd you asking for your address.

-Todd


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

Well were off to a good start already with the following folks already onboard sending sticks for the troops.

Kenny "txdyn65
Frank "Jechelman"
Todd "TShailer"

I've also been picking up some decent fivers off of Cbid. Have the next few weeks to put this together and hoping to bust the good 101st Airborne Div. CSM's b***'s with a load of sticks for the troops. Been a civilian for nearly 35 years now and it still makes me nervous to say something like that about a guy wearing that many stripes.:u 

Thanks again

John
"Strikeforce"


----------



## Smokey Bob (Dec 26, 2006)

papajohn67 said:


> We have had so much continuing support but also could really use some "new blood" to jump in and send a few sticks. Everything is appreciated!!
> 
> John
> 'Strikeforce"


Consider me volunteered !

Let me know where to send

Robert


----------



## squid (Oct 9, 2006)

John...

My apologies, but, I'm not going to be able to get stuff out to you in time for your upcoming shipment. Will try to drop you a bundle or two in the next couple weeks. 

I've got 3 separate shipments to get out for the 82nd Abn Division (Army), the 2nd Intel Bn (Marines), and a Special Ops drop. Still have to order some stuff for Dave to get out to the Tiki Hut folks, as well....so, I'm a little tapped out right now. BUT, I will get you something soon to get to CSM Grippe and folks.

Mike


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

squid said:


> John...
> 
> My apologies, but, I'm not going to be able to get stuff out to you in time for your upcoming shipment. Will try to drop you a bundle or two in the next couple weeks.
> 
> ...


Mike

Not to worry since you have your hands full already. As for me I have only one direction with the 101st right now.. If you need any help let me know.

John


----------



## emelbee (Aug 8, 2006)

papajohn67 said:


> Just thought I would see if I can get this thing going again for another shipment to the 101st towards the end of the month.


Hey John,

I'll send you some sticks for the troops. I've still got your address from before. Just let me know if you've moved recently.

--mike


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 21, 2006)

John got a pretty good sized package headed your way this morning. Stopped off in Austin yesterday and picked up some sticks and a bundle 

DC# 0306 1070 0000 6257 7097


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

emelbee said:


> Hey John,
> 
> I'll send you some sticks for the troops. I've still got your address from before. Just let me know if you've moved recently.
> 
> --mike


Same old address. Thanks you guys are making the Postal Carrier groan!!

John


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

John i want to send some of the super bowl squares sticks your way.When they get to me i'll let you know...


----------



## emelbee (Aug 8, 2006)

Package on the way to papajohn67.
DC # 0103 8555 7498 9806 9988


----------



## beamish (Jan 10, 2007)

I would like to send some sticks to the troops also can you please how to go about this...thanx


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

beamish said:


> I would like to send some sticks to the troops also can you please how to go about this...thanx


Depends if you want to send them yourself to an APO or have them sent by one of us.

"68TriShield" is re-supplying the Tiki Hut
"squid" is sending sticks to various units
"papajohn67" is sending sticks off to the 101st

If you want to go that route just PM any of us with your address or any questions.

Thanks for thinking of the troops!!

John


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

txdyna65 said:


> John got a pretty good sized package headed your way this morning. Stopped off in Austin yesterday and picked up some sticks and a bundle
> 
> DC# 0306 1070 0000 6257 7097


Kenny

Received the package this morning and it was not only "a pretty good sized package" it also was full of great smokes. The troops are going to appreciate those sticks!! :u

Thanks again.

BTW I'm taking your advise and it's bombs away on you know who regardless of how he feels about it..

John


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

TShailer said:


> I definitely qualify as "new blood." I'll pitch in for a few months, John. Just PM'd you asking for your address.
> 
> -Todd


Todd

Recieved your package today. A great box of Casa Torano's...I know the troops are going to love them!! :u

Thanks again for thinking of them!!

John


----------



## TShailer (Jan 31, 2005)

papajohn67 said:


> Todd
> 
> Recieved your package today. A great box of Casa Torano's...I know the troops are going to love them!! :u
> 
> ...


My pleasure, John. Thank you for making this so easy.

-Todd


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

Received a nice package for the troops today from Mike "emelbee" and another nice package from Frank "Jechelman" who keeps covering my slack time after time. Frank your due for a promotion...you want bars or stars?

Thanks you guys.:u 

John.


----------



## omowasu (Aug 9, 2006)

Scottie (Volfan) is having a "cigars for the troops" contest over in the pass/trade forum. I think we need two more volunteers, anyone who can join us please feel free!


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

This may be a stupid question, but I've got some stogies I want to send to NavyDoc.... Can someone tell me how to fill out the click 'n' ship fields to address to an APO? checked the USPS FAQ, but didn't find any real good information there.


----------



## squid (Oct 9, 2006)

Received a great shipment of sticks for the troops from "Coach" (Randy) (see photo). Believe this to be his first shipment to us...and it was a darn good one. Some awesome smokes in the huge bag. Looks like the ol Football coach still has some game in him! Many thanks, Coach. 

I've been contacted the last couple days regarding others that are sending sticks for the troops and I'll acknowledge each post as they come in. 

Can't say it enough...big thanks to all that see this as a extremely worthwhile effort. For those contemplating shipments...it is NEVER about the numbers...only the consideration. A five'r or singles, whatever you have goes directly into the box for shipment. Great thanks to all that have shipped in the past and for those that pick up the flag and run with your own shipments to troops overseas.


----------



## squid (Oct 9, 2006)

Received a great email from LtCol Andy Gillian of the 2nd Marine Intel Bn regarding a huge shipment of smokes we sent to him. Here are his comments and photos:

Mike,
Back in camp for a few days - it's been very busy. Here are a few of
the pictures that I promised you. The first two are some of my Marines
enjoying the cigars along with their 2 x late Marine Corps Birthday
beers each. The next one is me sitting near the Christmas tree that we
appropriated from another unit, and the last one is the SgtMaj and I out
near the Syrian border. Each stick was very much appreciated. The box
of 400 was a nice 2d Christmas for the bulk of my battalion located at
Camp Fallujah. We're down to about two months to go now and they should
get us through March.
I'll be in touch again soon.
Best regards...Andy Gillan

LtCol Andy Gillan 
CO, 2d Intel Bn
Camp Fallujah, Iraq

Folks...that is what makes it worthwhile, along with the smile on the faces of his troops through your individual contributions. I wish each of you that contribute would received direct communications; however, please understand the limitations they have with regard to time and communications. Thanks again!


----------



## squid (Oct 9, 2006)

One more photo from the Marines...


----------



## avo_addict (Nov 29, 2006)

squid said:


> Received a great shipment of sticks for the troops from "Coach" (Randy) (see photo). Believe this to be his first shipment to us...and it was a darn good one. Some awesome smokes in the huge bag. Looks like the ol Football coach still has some game in him! Many thanks, Coach.
> 
> I've been contacted the last couple days regarding others that are sending sticks for the troops and I'll acknowledge each post as they come in.
> 
> Can't say it enough...big thanks to all that see this as a extremely worthwhile effort. For those contemplating shipments...it is NEVER about the numbers...only the consideration. A five'r or singles, whatever you have goes directly into the box for shipment. Great thanks to all that have shipped in the past and for those that pick up the flag and run with your own shipments to troops overseas.


Squid, are you still accepting donations. If so, can you PM me your addy. Thanks.


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 21, 2006)

Mike, sent my package out to you today 
Thanks for the pictures and updates, glad to see them smile some.


----------



## Navydoc (Jan 26, 2005)

I think this is an awesome thing you guys are doing for the troops. I have recieved a couple of emails about sending me some cigars. If it would be possible to redirect these to an even more deserving "troop" also here in Afghanistan that would be wonderful. She has done so much for the people here and is an avid cigar smoker to boot. Plus she always shares everything so I know she would be most appreciative. Here's her info:

CPT Bernice Logan
PRT Mehtarlam
APO AE 09354

Cheers everyone and I look forward to returning soon.


----------



## hornitosmonster (Sep 5, 2006)

I got great news this morning. My brother has left Iraq as of today. He will be in Kuwait for 10 days and then it is homecoming time...:ss


----------



## squid (Oct 9, 2006)

Navydoc said:


> I think this is an awesome thing you guys are doing for the troops. I have recieved a couple of emails about sending me some cigars. If it would be possible to redirect these to an even more deserving "troop" also here in Afghanistan that would be wonderful. She has done so much for the people here and is an avid cigar smoker to boot. Plus she always shares everything so I know she would be most appreciative. Here's her info:
> 
> CPT Bernice Logan
> PRT Mehtarlam
> ...


Navydoc....consider it done! My next shipment out will be to the good Captain. I'm expecting receipt of some sticks in the next couple days and will go ahead and get those and some of my own out to her!

Thanks for the input and the new addie for a new Club Stogie customer. Tell her about the site and tell her to join in this fracus with the rest of us!

Mike "Squid" McCaskill


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

I sent a small package out today to NavyDoc for our good Captain Berneice Logan...


----------



## lostinks (Feb 11, 2007)

hornitosmonster said:


> I got great news this morning. My brother has left Iraq as of today. He will be in Kuwait for 10 days and then it is homecoming time...:ss


very awesome to see your bro headin back west. any day to get outta this place, is well,a day to be celebrated,honestly!!! lol what branch is he in?


----------



## squid (Oct 9, 2006)

avo_addict said:


> Squid, are you still accepting donations. If so, can you PM me your addy. Thanks.


Sorry not to get back with you sooner. Missed your request for the address. The addie is:

Mike "Squid" McCaskill
4083 Ardenwoods Drive
Fayetteville, NC 28306

Thanks for the great support!


----------



## DAFU (Dec 14, 2004)

I want to get in on this also! 
I'll get something headed Squids way by Sat.


----------



## avo_addict (Nov 29, 2006)

squid said:


> Sorry not to get back with you sooner. Missed your request for the address. The addie is:
> 
> Mike "Squid" McCaskill
> 4083 Ardenwoods Drive
> ...


No problem, Squid. I will send some smokes to you over the weekend.


----------



## squid (Oct 9, 2006)

DAFU...sticks for the troops are of course always welcome and greatly appreciated! 

Sounds like the possibility of a great shipment will be heading out for the troops within the next week. With any luck, we'll have enough to send out to several locations!


----------



## hornitosmonster (Sep 5, 2006)

lostinks said:


> very awesome to see your bro headin back west. any day to get outta this place, is well,a day to be celebrated,honestly!!! lol what branch is he in?


He is in the Airforce. He is coming home from Camp Bucca


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

squid said:


> DAFU...sticks for the troops are of course always welcome and greatly appreciated!
> 
> Sounds like the possibility of a great shipment will be heading out for the troops within the next week. *With any luck, we'll have enough to send out to several locations!*


Oh, you will. :ss

Package beginning its journey to you as of tomorrow.


----------



## squid (Oct 9, 2006)

:r Sounds like a threat!!!


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

squid said:


> :r Sounds like a threat!!!


.


----------



## Coach (Jun 2, 2006)

:u


squid said:


> Received a great shipment of sticks for the troops from "Coach" (Randy) (see photo). Believe this to be his first shipment to us...and it was a darn good one. Some awesome smokes in the huge bag. Looks like the ol Football coach still has some game in him! Many thanks, Coach.
> 
> I've been contacted the last couple days regarding others that are sending sticks for the troops and I'll acknowledge each post as they come in.
> 
> Can't say it enough...big thanks to all that see this as a extremely worthwhile effort. For those contemplating shipments...it is NEVER about the numbers...only the consideration. A five'r or singles, whatever you have goes directly into the box for shipment. Great thanks to all that have shipped in the past and for those that pick up the flag and run with your own shipments to troops overseas.


yes it was my first "gift" for the troops. Volfman and myself agrred for this on a humidor trade. It was my pleasure and I hope they enjoy the smokes.

randy :u :u


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

Getting ready to send sticks off to the 101st Abn Div. Plan on sending them next Friday 2/23. Would appreciate it if anyone who may have planned or currently may have a package in the works or on the way to let me know. "Volfan", scottie has some sticks in transit so that's why I'm holding up mailing them until next Friday.

Want to thank everyone who has donated and supported the efforts. :u 

Picture is what is already here and waiting to go.


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

papajohn67 said:


> Getting ready to send sticks off to the 101st Abn Div. Plan on sending them next Friday 2/23. Would appreciate it if anyone who may have planned or currently may have a package in the works or on the way to let me know. "Volfan", scottie has some sticks in transit so that's why I'm holding up mailing them until next Friday...


John, I'll be shipping out cigars for Scottie's lottery by next Tuesday. Should I send them to you to include with your package? I would think they'd be there by Thursday.


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

bazookajoe said:


> John, I'll be shipping out cigars for Scottie's lottery by next Tuesday. Should I send them to you to include with your package? I would think they'd be there by Thursday.


David

That's a personal choice. I believe scottie gave several names and options. Can I use them, sure but it's up to you. Everything I send goes to the 101st Airborne Div's combat troops. Other folks are covering other units. Do what you fell is best...it's for the troops!!:u

John


----------



## avo_addict (Nov 29, 2006)

squid said:


> Sorry not to get back with you sooner. Missed your request for the address. The addie is:
> 
> Mike "Squid" McCaskill
> 4083 Ardenwoods Drive
> ...


Squid, I sent a package to you on Sunday. Here is the DC#
0411 9496 6850 0208 5530


----------



## squid (Oct 9, 2006)

avo_addict said:


> Squid, I sent a package to you on Sunday. Here is the DC#
> 0411 9496 6850 0208 5530


Avo...thanks, bro. I'll be sure to let you know when it arrives. Your package should be timely....I'll be finishing up a shipment toward the end of the week to send over to a couple different places.

Thanks once again.


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

papajohn67 said:


> David
> 
> That's a personal choice. I believe scottie gave several names and options. Can I use them, sure but it's up to you. Everything I send goes to the 101st Airborne Div's combat troops. Other folks are covering other units. Do what you fell is best...it's for the troops!!:u
> 
> John


John, cigars on their way.

Info here: http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showpost.php?p=776513&postcount=74


----------



## PuffJunior (Jan 21, 2007)

I'd like to send you some stogies for the boys overseas. How can I help?
- Stefan


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

PuffJunior said:


> I'd like to send you some stogies for the boys overseas. How can I help?
> - Stefan


Their are several of us on this board sending sticks to the troops. Take your pick, send a PM and they will return a mailing address or answer any questions you might have..


----------



## squid (Oct 9, 2006)

lenguamor said:


> Oh, you will. :ss
> 
> Package beginning its journey to you as of tomorrow.


lenguamor...I received two boxes of sticks that I can't account for on a sender. What was the contents of yours? Just want to ensure I give credit where credit is due....thanks in advance.

Mike "Squid" McCaskill


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

bazookajoe said:


> John, I'll be shipping out cigars for Scottie's lottery by next Tuesday. Should I send them to you to include with your package? I would think they'd be there by Thursday.


David

Received your package today and I know the troops will appreciate the cigars. They are going to be packed up with the rest tomorrow and hopefully be on their way. However may hold off until Monday because I think their are a couple of stragglers bringing up drag and I hope to get them off at the same time.

Thanks again for the sticks!!:u

John.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

papajohn67 said:


> David
> 
> Received your package today and I know the troops will appreciate the cigars. They are going to be packed up with the rest tomorrow and hopefully be on their way. However may hold off until Monday because I think their are a couple of stragglers bringing up drag and I hope to get them off at the same time.
> 
> ...


John,you doing ok here? Can Joe and i offer some of these...
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=66620


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

68TriShield said:


> John,you doing ok here? Can Joe and i offer some of these...
> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=66620


Hey thanks but I think I have a pretty decent load going out in the next couple of days, something like 3 boxes. That was some kind of haul Joe sent you. He's located south of me a few miles...when the great apocalypse descends upon us I want to share his bunker and go out in style.

Thanks again

John


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

papajohn67 said:


> Hey thanks but I think I have a pretty decent load going out in the next couple of days, something like 3 boxes. That was some kind of haul Joe sent you. He's located south of me a few miles...when the great apocalypse descends upon us I want to share his bunker and go out in style.
> 
> Thanks again
> 
> John


That was a once-in-a-lifetime thing, emptying out the humi like that.

Well, someone's got to direct me where to send this next box I've got going out...this one's mostly bundles and stuff from the Devil's Site. Lotta stuff.

Who can use it for the troops?


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

lenguamor said:


> That was a once-in-a-lifetime thing, emptying out the humi like that.
> 
> Well, someone's got to direct me where to send this next box I've got going out...this one's mostly bundles and stuff from the Devil's Site. Lotta stuff.
> 
> Who can use it for the troops?


Now you have me interested. In the process of getting boxes ready to go to the 101st. At this point after doing some pre-packing I think I'm looking at 4 boxes but I have lot's of empty Priority shipping boxes sitting here right now and the 101st does have a ton of people over there.

If you don't have any takers I'm more than willing to move more sticks off to the troops for you.

John


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

papajohn67 said:


> Now you have me interested. In the process of getting boxes ready to go to the 101st. At this point after doing some pre-packing I think I'm looking at 4 boxes but I have lot's of empty Priority shipping boxes sitting here right now and the 101st does have a ton of people over there.
> 
> If you don't have any takers I'm more than willing to move more sticks off to the troops for you.
> 
> John


Cool; PM me your address and I'll try to get this out tomorrow.


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

lenguamor said:


> Cool; PM me your address and I'll try to get this out tomorrow.


Since your herfing tonight with my Brother-In Law I may see if I can make it down tonight.

John


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

papajohn67 said:


> Since your herfing tonight with my Brother-In Law I may see if I can make it down tonight.
> 
> John


Sweet! That would be great.

If you're north, I've also gotten together at the Tulalip, in the Canoe Cabaret...during the day it's practically deserted; also at the Quil Ceda casino. If we can get a bunch of guys, we could do a North thang.


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

Received sticks from scottie today, thanks!! Stuff keeps coming in so I'm still holding off sending the packages out. Like I said in a previous post this time I'm hoping to really bust CSM Grippe's b***.s with a load of sticks for the 101st.

Thanks again scottie.:u 

John


----------



## theycallmedan'lboone (Feb 22, 2007)

hey y'all, Well navydoc, said I should put my APO up so here it goes
robert Pittman
1/203 Corps/Air Force
Fob: Salerno/ Camp Clark
APO AE 09314

I can tell you right now This forum is incredible, based soley upon this thread. :u :gn - DB


----------



## squid (Oct 9, 2006)

theycallmedan'lboone said:


> hey y'all, Well navydoc, said I should put my APO up so here it goes
> robert Pittman
> 1/203 Corps/Air Force
> Fob: Salerno/ Camp Clark
> ...


Robert....got a few shipments heading out the first of the week. We'll see if we can get some out to you, as well.

Mike "Squid" McCaskill


----------



## theycallmedan'lboone (Feb 22, 2007)

squid said:


> Robert....got a few shipments heading out the first of the week. We'll see if we can get some out to you, as well.
> 
> Mike "Squid" McCaskill


That, my friend, would be downright INCREDIBLE! :dr


----------



## squid (Oct 9, 2006)

Navydoc said:


> I think this is an awesome thing you guys are doing for the troops. I have recieved a couple of emails about sending me some cigars. If it would be possible to redirect these to an even more deserving "troop" also here in Afghanistan that would be wonderful. She has done so much for the people here and is an avid cigar smoker to boot. Plus she always shares everything so I know she would be most appreciative. Here's her info:
> 
> CPT Bernice Logan
> PRT Mehtarlam
> ...


NavyDoc...good size package going out to CPT Logan tomorrow. She is one of about 8 troop recipients that we were able to support from the generosity of many brothers and sisters of the leaf on Club Stogie. Thanks also to Scottie (Volfan) and those recently participating in Volfan's contest. Due to the great response he had and my receipt of the sticks for his contest...we were able to ship out 8 boxes of sticks vice my normal 1 - 3 boxes this month. This does not include sticks that Papajohn67 and others received, as well. I guess everyone now has their Christmas bills paid for, from the looks of many of these very good quality sticks! :ss

Again...thanks NavyDoc, Volfan, Papajohn, Trishield, and all the senders of sticks for this program!!!

Squid

CPT Logan...here's hoping you and your troops enjoy them as much as we like sending them to you!


----------



## ttours (Jan 28, 2007)

What your doing is awesome and I realize the easiest way to keep this thread going is to add new people. Please advise how I might assist and if I can send you a package PM me and consider it a privledge.

Thanks

TT:cb


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

I cannot believe that it took me so long to take a look at this thread. This is a great effort to do a little something for our troops and to show our troops that we vigorously support them!

There are far too many post to read through, however, I believe that Squid and Papajohn67 are among the leaders of this effort. I have about 50 cigars that I would love to contribute, to the effort, at this time. 

I need some advice, is it best to send the cigars to either Squid or Papajohn67 for distribution, or are there specific, individual troops that we should mail them to? 

Point me in the right direction, and give me an address or two, and I'll send out what I have right now and more in the future!

Johnny


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

JohnnyFlake said:


> I cannot believe that it took me so long to take a look at this thread. This is a great effort to do a little something for our troops and to show our troops that we vigorously support them!
> 
> There are far too many post to read through, however, I believe that Squid and Papajohn67 are among the leaders of this effort. I have about 50 cigars that I would love to contribute, to the effort, at this time.
> 
> ...


Johnny

"Squid" has been sending sticks to various units, all branches. "68TriShield" has been re-stocking the Tiki Hut and I have sending cigars to the 101st Airborne Div. Just take your pick, send a PM to any of us & we will supply you with an address to send them too. All of us have packages going out almost every month.

Thanks for thinking of the troops.

John


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

Late as always but have everything packed and ready to go to the Post Office tomorrow. What a haul and some very nice cigars. I did a "sort of count" as I packed and were North of 400 sticks easy for this shipment. Not a dog rocket in the lot!! You folks, Club Stogie members have provided a load of very good smokes for the men & women of the 101st Airborne Div. And with this shipment we the members of Club Stogie have sent nearly 2,000 cigars there way.

I'm not posting names again but you all know who you are. Thanks again!!

John
'Strikeforce"


----------



## squid (Oct 9, 2006)

theycallmedan'lboone said:


> That, my friend, would be downright INCREDIBLE! :dr


Decent size "beginners box" is outboud as of yesterday. Let us know when they arrive....most importantly, ENJOY'EM!


----------



## theycallmedan'lboone (Feb 22, 2007)

Squid I certainly appreciate you and the rest of the BOTL who contribte towards this. I look forward for my turn send in some smokes... However I will say soon enough I will show y'all what an Air Force bombing run looks like... :u :gn


----------



## squid (Oct 9, 2006)

theycallmedan'lboone said:


> Squid I certainly appreciate you and the rest of the BOTL who contribte towards this. I look forward for my turn send in some smokes... However I will say soon enough I will show y'all what an Air Force bombing run looks like... :u :gn


Not a problem....but when you do the bombing, remember that this is a BIG BOY program. We don't shoot BB's around here. You see, you did say Air Force, right!! :ss


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

squid said:


> Not a problem....but when you do the bombing, remember that this is a BIG BOY program. We don't shoot BB's around here. You see, you did say Air Force, right!! :ss


Hey Mike

Refresh my memory a bit...now the Army does the fighting and the Navy and Air Force are the helpers, right??


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

squid said:


> Not a problem....but when you do the bombing, remember that this is a BIG BOY program. We don't shoot BB's around here. You see, you did say Air Force, right!! :ss


:r :r


----------



## squid (Oct 9, 2006)

papajohn67 said:


> Hey Mike
> 
> Refresh my memory a bit...now the Army does the fighting and the Navy and Air Force are the helpers, right??


From my past days, I remember a lot of fights as a sailor that I had with grunts, zoomies, and jar heads! :ss

But...to refresh your memory, yes, the soldiers did the warfighting, the Navy was the Greyhound service that got you there, and the Air Force was the ones setting up the country club. :tg


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

Papajohn67

50 cigars are on the way! :cb DC0304 3490 0002 5417 4543

Johnny


----------



## Boston_Dude05 (Oct 10, 2006)

Also have sent off a few sticks to Papajohn. Should be there in a few days.


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

Both of you folks, that news brings a smile to my face.  Took the "Troops Cooler" and emptied it completely out with yesterdays shipment. Should make for a great beginning as I work on what I hope will be the next shipment sometime in mid April. I e-mailed CSM Grippe yesterday to let him know I had *5* boxes coming his way to be directed to combat troops of the 101st. Some really nice sticks and a hell of a lot of them from generous Club Stogie members. He replyed with many thanks for all you people have done.

Thanks again for thinking about our troops!!

John


----------



## Studebaker (Jan 29, 2007)

papajohn67 said:


> Should make for a great beginning as I work on what I hope will be the next shipment sometime in mid April.


John, plz PM your shipping address to me, I'd really like to add something to your April shipment.


----------



## mtb996 (Apr 5, 2006)

John,

Please PM me your shipping address as well. I would love to contribute some cigars for such a great cause. 

thanks,
Mike


----------



## Ozone89 (Dec 29, 2006)

As a Veteran..I most definitely will contribute something for April. Just let me know when and where.


----------



## theycallmedan'lboone (Feb 22, 2007)

papajohn67 said:


> Hey Mike
> 
> Refresh my memory a bit...now the Army does the fighting and the Navy and Air Force are the helpers, right??


All I know is whenever the Army and the USMC find themselves fudged, or stuck in the :BS The call on my friends, the fast movers. Apaches are great, but I know what the 2nd most beautiful sound in the world is, an A-10 inbound and smokin hot. that is the 2nd most beautiful sound in the world 
The first, well, I won't get into that....  But yes, the USMC and the Army are the trigger pullers that sometimes I wish I could have been.


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

theycallmedan'lboone said:


> All I know is whenever the Army and the USMC find themselves fudged, or stuck in the :BS The call on my friends, the fast movers. Apaches are great, but I know what the 2nd most beautiful sound in the world is, an A-10 inbound and smokin hot. that is the 2nd most beautiful sound in the world
> The first, well, I won't get into that....  But yes, the USMC and the Army are the trigger pullers that sometimes I wish I could have been.


The sound of Steel Rain, when Puff the Magic Dragon let's go, has got to be right up there with the best of the rest!

Johnny


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

theycallmedan'lboone said:


> All I know is whenever the Army and the USMC find themselves fudged, or stuck in the :BS The call on my friends, the fast movers. Apaches are great, but I know what the 2nd most beautiful sound in the world is, an A-10 inbound and smokin hot. that is the 2nd most beautiful sound in the world
> The first, well, I won't get into that....  But yes, the USMC and the Army are the trigger pullers that sometimes I wish I could have been.


Hey was just a bit of jesting...guys must be to young to remember the line from Andy Griffith and Nick adams in the movie "No Time For Sgts". You know, "...the Army does the fighting and the Airforce are the helpers".:u


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

Wanted to let both Ian "Boston Dude" & John "Johnny Flake" know your cigars for the troops arrived today. I thank you, I know the troops thank you!!:u Really nice smokes that I know are going to put a smile on peoples faces.

Here we go again as the the "Troop Cooler" is starting to get filled up again.

CS folks are the greatest!!

John


----------



## squid (Oct 9, 2006)

TTours...

Your package with a cigar box full of great sticks have touched down in North Carolina. Got'em in a holding pattern in the coolerdor awaiting a few more arrivals. Will get them out very soon. Anticipate another shipment heading to the following locations by the middle of the month:

-82nd Abn Div folks in Afghanistan
-2nd Marine Intel Battalion in Fallujah (last shipment before they head home)
-Some great BOTL's Army Special Ops folks (military and civilian) in Iraq

I salute you for jumping into this program head first. Huge thanks to you! Definitely a great way of getting involved.

Mike "Squid" McCaskill

:u :u :u


----------



## Studebaker (Jan 29, 2007)

squid said:


> TTours...
> 
> Your package with a cigar box full of great sticks have touched down in North Carolina. Got'em in a holding pattern in the coolerdor awaiting a few more arrivals. Will get them out very soon. Anticipate another shipment heading to the following locations by the middle of the month:
> 
> ...


Not to threadjack, but I heard on the news today the six soldiers killed when a bomb exploded near their vehicles on Monday in Iraq's Salahuddin province were members of the 82nd Airborne Division, based at Ft. Bragg here in NC. God rest their souls and Godspeed to all of our troops.


----------



## squid (Oct 9, 2006)

Studebaker said:


> Not to threadjack, but I heard on the news today the six soldiers killed when a bomb exploded near their vehicles on Monday in Iraq's Salahuddin province were members of the 82nd Airborne Division, based at Ft. Bragg here in NC. God rest their souls and Godspeed to all of our troops.


Information like this is terrible, anywhere. But, when it hits your local community AND your buddies are deployed in the particular areas of concern....it is especially of great interest to us. Your prayers and mine are sent up on behalf of these lost soldiers and their families!


----------



## Studebaker (Jan 29, 2007)

papajohn67 said:


> Both of you folks, that news brings a smile to my face.  Took the "Troops Cooler" and emptied it completely out with yesterdays shipment. Should make for a great beginning as I work on what I hope will be the next shipment sometime in mid April. I e-mailed CSM Grippe yesterday to let him know I had *5* boxes coming his way to be directed to combat troops of the 101st. Some really nice sticks and a hell of a lot of them from generous Club Stogie members. He replyed with many thanks for all you people have done.
> 
> Thanks again for thinking about our troops!!
> 
> John





Studebaker said:


> John, plz PM your shipping address to me, I'd really like to add something to your April shipment.


John, a little contribution is on its way for your April shipment. PM sent with tracking #.


----------



## squid (Oct 9, 2006)

Papajohn...just goes to show what a class guy YOU are! Not only do you bust your gonads to put shipments together for the the 101st Abn .... you also take time out and send your own shipment for my outgoing boxes for the 82nd Abn Division and other units deployed! Awesome.

I received two nice boxes of sticks from you last evening and have them stewing in the cooler in anticipation of the next shipment out. My next one to the 82nd is going to be a bit special in honor of their loss of a significant number of troops yesterday. Your package will definitely come in very handy for this shipment.

Thanks once again for all YOU do on this site. I personally know the efforts you put into this, the time it takes to sort and box, not to mention the financial resources that come out of your pocket...just because you want to see it continue for those brave souls abroad! I salute you!


----------



## ssgshaw (Mar 6, 2007)

If there is any chance that you have any extra 'gars left over, me and my compadres in the 1-8 CAV Mustang Battalion here in Baghdad would love to have some. We would all appreciate a good smoke once in awhile, sure seems to calm you down after a long day. If you can't though, just wanted to say thanks for what you are doing for all the troops. Myself, I am a Tank Maintenance Team Chief, and we put in some long hours.

Thanks again, SSG Shaw

SSG Joshua Shaw
F FSC. 1-8 CAV, 1CD
FOB Rustamiyah / Unit 41542
APO-AE 09390


----------



## squid (Oct 9, 2006)

ssgshaw said:


> If there is any chance that you have any extra 'gars left over, me and my compadres in the 1-8 CAV Mustang Battalion here in Baghdad would love to have some. We would all appreciate a good smoke once in awhile, sure seems to calm you down after a long day. If you can't though, just wanted to say thanks for what you are doing for all the troops. Myself, I am a Tank Maintenance Team Chief, and we put in some long hours.
> 
> Thanks again, SSG Shaw
> 
> ...


SSGShaw...

Just happen to have "Beginner's Box" just about ready. I'll try to have something out to my Mail M'am by early next week! Glad to have you onboard.

Stay safe!

Squid


----------



## mtb996 (Apr 5, 2006)

John,

Some cigars are on the way to your address today. I will PM you the tracking number. 

I just want to say THANK YOU for setting this up and coordinating this. Keep up the great service.
Thanks,


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

Just have to say we are getting great support here!! Sticks in the troop humi, sticks on their way and new offers from CS members to jump into the fray.p 

I will post as I receive the packages, who from, ect as they arrive and provide a "group" photo before the next mailing.

Thanks again...:bl...love the balloons!!

John


----------



## TimButz2 (Jan 5, 2007)

Hey John,

I just put togather a nice little package for our troops. It will go out tomorrow

DC#: 0306 1070 0004 0710 4407

Thanks for doing this guys :ss


----------



## ssgshaw (Mar 6, 2007)

Thanks alot, I didn't think that I would get a response so quick. Thank you again to you and everyone here for all that they do to support us over here..
SSG Shaw


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

Received Chip's "Studebakers" package today for the troops. Thanks!! Good looking selection of cigars that would make anyone happy.:ss 

Thanks again Chip....should have a package going out to the 101st the middle of next week.

John


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

TimButz2 said:


> Hey John,
> 
> I just put togather a nice little package for our troops. It will go out tomorrow
> 
> ...


Tim I received your package today. A great and generous donation of sticks for the troops. They will be going out later this week.

I'd like to forward the note you sent along with the sticks to the troops in that package if it is ok with you. Your note truly comes from the heart and is inspirational, something the troops need to see from the folks back home. I have said this before but will echo it again. A personal note to the troops is a great moral lifter for the men and woman serving our Country. I would encourage everyone to write a message and include it in your package. Seal it up in an envelope and it will be included with the sticks you send.:u

Thanks again for the cigars.

John


----------



## TimButz2 (Jan 5, 2007)

papajohn67 said:


> Tim I received your package today. A great and generous donation of sticks for the troops. They will be going out later this week.
> 
> I'd like to forward the note you sent along with the sticks to the troops in that package if it is ok with you. Your note truly comes from the heart and is inspirational, something the troops need to see from the folks back home. I have said this before but will echo it again. A personal note to the troops is a great moral lifter for the men and woman serving our Country. I would encourage everyone to write a message and include it in your package. Seal it up in an envelope and it will be included with the sticks you send.:u
> 
> ...


Not a problem John, yes you can send the not with the sticks, and again thanks for doing this.


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

Getting together what should be 2 boxes right now to ship off to the 101st. Want to thank everyone that has sent in sticks for the troops. I tossed in 2 bundles of Famous Dominican 4000's..all the other sticks donated were nice looking cigars, hope the 4000's don't turn out to be dog rockets. 

Pre-packing photo:


----------



## Studebaker (Jan 29, 2007)

papajohn67 said:


> I'd like to forward the note you sent along with the sticks to the troops in that package if it is ok with you. Your note truly comes from the heart and is inspirational, something the troops need to see from the folks back home. I have said this before but will echo it again. A personal note to the troops is a great moral lifter for the men and woman serving our Country. I would encourage everyone to write a message and include it in your package. Seal it up in an envelope and it will be included with the sticks you send.:u
> 
> Thanks again for the cigars.
> 
> John


John, PM sent re: notes to troops.


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

Received cigars from Mike "mtb996" today, nice package of sticks and they are still in 1 piece which is amazing considering I ran into the corner of the mail box in with my wife's car, scratched the paint on the mirror and crunched the mail box. May have to re-up for another hitch in the Army or head off to the French Foreign Legion to escape her wrath.:hn 

Anyway since I just sent off 2 boxes of cigars to the 101st this is a great start for the next shipment which I hope to get off sometime mid April. I picked up 3 bundles of sticks from Famous and have another bundle I won on Cbid on the way so their's 1 box already. So I'm putting the call out for anyone out there who might care to pitch in filling a 2nd box for Aprils mailing? 

Always looking, always begging.

Thanks again Mike for the sticks, those "heavy" box's always make my day.p 

John


----------



## Badkarma (May 26, 2006)

John, 

PM sent.

Karma


----------



## jrawl (Mar 19, 2007)

Badkarma said:


> John,
> 
> PM sent.
> 
> Karma


SSG Jimmie Rawl
MNF-I CMD GRP
ATTN: SCJS
APO AE 09342

US Army Iraq


----------



## rockyr (Aug 6, 2006)

Hey squid,

It's been awhile since I contributed any sticks for the cause. Would you PM your address to me? I've got a few I'd like to send.

Thanks,


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

Mike "squid"

Clear out your message box...it's full, i.e I can't PM you.:c 

John


----------



## volfan (Jul 15, 2006)

papajohn67 said:


> Received cigars from Mike "mtb996" today, nice package of sticks and they are still in 1 piece which is amazing considering I ran into the corner of the mail box in with my wife's car, scratched the paint on the mirror and crunched the mail box. May have to re-up for another hitch in the Army or head off to the French Foreign Legion to escape her wrath.:hn
> 
> Anyway since I just sent off 2 boxes of cigars to the 101st this is a great start for the next shipment which I hope to get off sometime mid April. I picked up 3 bundles of sticks from Famous and have another bundle I won on Cbid on the way so their's 1 box already. So I'm putting the call out for anyone out there who might care to pitch in filling a 2nd box for Aprils mailing?
> 
> ...


John, can I send you a money order to help you with your purchases?

scottie


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

volfan said:


> John, can I send you a money order to help you with your purchases?
> 
> scottie


How does one say no politely to such a kind offer? I guess nope. You did such a great job on your contest and have been more than generous in sending sticks my way for the troops. Just maybe see if you can nudge one of your crazy fellow bombers to offer up another contest and see if they can keep the cigars coming in.:u

Hey I got the Padilla's coming in tomorrow or the next day. You still interested? What a frigging deal of a price...averages $9.46 a stick.:bl

John


----------



## volfan (Jul 15, 2006)

papajohn67 said:


> How does one say no politely to such a kind offer? I guess nope. You did such a great job on your contest and have been more than generous in sending sticks my way for the troops. Just maybe see if you can nudge one of your crazy fellow bombers to offer up another contest and see if they can keep the cigars coming in.:u
> 
> Hey I got the Padilla's coming in tomorrow or the next day. You still interested? What a frigging deal of a price...averages $9.46 a stick.:bl
> 
> John


kind of makes it easier to send you some money if I know I am getting some cigars back .

If nobody else does another lottery contest in the next couple of weeks, I will do another one and see where it goes.

scottie


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

jrawl said:


> SSG Jimmie Rawl
> MNF-I CMD GRP
> ATTN: SCJS
> APO AE 09342
> ...


SSG :u

I've put together a package and will be getting it in the mail tomorrow (Friday), it's not huge around 45 sticks + a coupe of cutters but it will get you started.

Sticks are from myself + I have added a few of the sticks that Tim "TimButz2" sent me for the troops.

Take care of yourself and the other guys and let us know that they arrived safely and in one piece.

John
"Old 101st-er"


----------



## theycallmedan'lboone (Feb 22, 2007)

MIKE "Squid" got your package today and to say the very least the folk here thank you very much...WOW got some seriously AWESOME STICKS TODAY! I'll throw up some pictures tommorow. THANKS AGAIN BOTL/SOTL


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 21, 2006)

Headed your way Mike  

DC# 0306 0320 0000 8849 9040

going bundle shopping later today, may send them to PJ later on.


----------



## squid (Oct 9, 2006)

txdyna65 said:


> Headed your way Mike
> 
> DC# 0306 0320 0000 8849 9040
> 
> going bundle shopping later today, may send them to PJ later on.


Thanks Kenny. I'll keep you posted on their arrival.


----------



## volfan (Jul 15, 2006)

papajohn67 said:


> How does one say no politely to such a kind offer? I guess nope. You did such a great job on your contest and have been more than generous in sending sticks my way for the troops. Just maybe see if you can nudge one of your crazy fellow bombers to offer up another contest and see if they can keep the cigars coming in.:u
> 
> Hey I got the Padilla's coming in tomorrow or the next day. You still interested? What a frigging deal of a price...averages $9.46 a stick.:bl
> 
> John


Cash on the way.

scottie


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

Got sticks today in the mail for the troops.:u 

Got packages from Lee "badkarma" & from Kory "fuegomedic".

Your guys generous donations have forced me :w to pull out my spare cooler and fire it back up. 

Thanks again!!

John


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

volfan said:


> Cash on the way.
> 
> scottie


Hot dog!! Guess it's back to Cbid today.:w


----------



## Badkarma (May 26, 2006)

Glad to hear that John. Was a bit worried, have'nt packed something like that in awhile.

Keep up the great work my brother.

Karma


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

Today Dave "68TriShield" hit me with a nice package for the troops. Sticks & cutters that will be much appreciated by the folks playing in the sandbox.

Building up a nice haul to send off next month and everyone's help and support has been outstanding!!

Thanks again Dave!! :u 

John


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

papajohn67 said:


> Today Dave "68TriShield" hit me with a nice package for the troops. Sticks & cutters that will be much appreciated by the folks playing in the sandbox.
> 
> Building up a nice haul to send off next month and everyone's help and support has been outstanding!!
> 
> ...


I'm just the messenger John,glad you go them.Thanks to n3uka and Granville for the cutters and a pile of the cigars...:u


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

Received a nice package from Frank "Jechelman" today, a selection of some really tasty fivers. Guess someone has been busy haunting Cbid. :cb 

Also enclosed some $'s for the cause. Frank twisted my arm so it's a keeper and means I get to go shopping again for the troops. :u 

Thanks again Frank and thanks to all the people who keep this project going.

John


----------



## ejw2076 (Mar 29, 2007)

I sent someone a PM who was collecting cigars about how to get on the list to recieve. I'm in Kirkuk Iraq right now and all I can seem to get my hands on are dried up cubans. There are about 5 guys that I work with (out of 60) who smoke cigars and I was curious if I could get on the mailing list.


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

ejw2076 said:


> I sent someone a PM who was collecting cigars about how to get on the list to recieve. I'm in Kirkuk Iraq right now and all I can seem to get my hands on are dried up cubans. There are about 5 guys that I work with (out of 60) who smoke cigars and I was curious if I could get on the mailing list.


Eric

Got your PM and your address....will be getting a package off to you sometime next week. Stay safe. :u

John


----------



## squid (Oct 9, 2006)

Received an two shipments the last couple days to two great regular and consistent supporters of this program:

txdyna65 
schnell987

Unfortunately the wife had their boxes in the back of the SUV and thought they were part of the gazillion things she has ordered for my sons wedding and it never crossed her mind that I had some packages coming! Many regrets for the delay.

UNFORTUNATELY....I have given too much RG out and it won't let me bump these fine fella's for their excellent work. *If someone could hook a brother up and pump up the RG for these two contributors...it would be greatly appreciated! * Otherwise....I'll have to get you tomorrow.

Shipment going out to the 82nd on Friday with these two contributions and a few others that have arrived. I've also got some pictures to post of some of the 82nd guys...will try to update tomorrow.


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 21, 2006)

Glad you finally got them Mike....maybe your wife was wanting those sticks  As for the RG, you and John deserve more than I could ever dish out.

Heading to Austin, gonna pick up a couple bundles and a special box for a deserving member. I'll send them to yall when I get a chance....thanks for all you guys do.


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

Mike

A couple of bundles coming your way from JR. Going out today so thinking they can make your Friday shipment for the 82nd.

John


----------



## schnell987 (Feb 13, 2007)

txdyna65 said:


> Glad you finally got them Mike....maybe your wife was wanting those sticks  As for the RG, you and John deserve more than I could ever dish out.


:tpd:

Mike,
Thanks again for all that YOU do for our troops! :tu I'm sure that your dedicated efforts are making an enormous positive impact on our brave troops. Great job, my friend!!!

Best Regards,
Kevin


----------



## squid (Oct 9, 2006)

papajohn67 said:


> Mike
> 
> A couple of bundles coming your way from JR. Going out today so thinking they can make your Friday shipment for the 82nd.
> 
> John


Thanks John....as you know, but I can't get through to your hard head...you do so much already for the troops, that the last thing I would ask of you is for a shipment of sticks!!! But, as always, very much appreciated as all your personal efforts are, as well!!!


----------



## rockyr (Aug 6, 2006)

Hey Mike and John,

I've a small shipment headed to each of you. Should go out tomorrow.

Again, thanks for all the both of you do in support of our troops!


----------



## squid (Oct 9, 2006)

Thanks Rocky....I'll let you know when it arrives! In the meantime....keep looking for those SEC Championships! When is USC going to smarten up and come back into the ACC fold???? :ss


----------



## theycallmedan'lboone (Feb 22, 2007)

MANY MANY MANY ( I could go on ALL DAY ) THANKS TO ALL YOU BOTLS/SOTLS who have donated for the cause. Here's some pictures of what Squid sent me from CS. Ok So I got really bored when I took pictures the wooden box and bag on top of the Humi are my first purchases that weren't onsie twosie. The Humi was also my first. THE MONSTROUS HUMI BAG displayed with a sampling of what was inside, and then the 5 cigar baggie held some serious goodies... thanks again CS, we had a mini herf on Sunday, looking to have one again wednesday. I try and get some pictures... THANKS SO MUCH YALL these have gone over, very well to say the least and I tell you what, even the CSM gets a little relaxed after smoking one of these magnificent 'gars. :ss 
DB OUT


----------



## squid (Oct 9, 2006)

theycallmedan'lboone said:


> MANY MANY MANY ( I could go on ALL DAY ) THANKS TO ALL YOU BOTLS/SOTLS who have donated for the cause. Here's some pictures of what Squid sent me from CS. Ok So I got really bored when I took pictures the wooden box and bag on top of the Humi are my first purchases that weren't onsie twosie. The Humi was also my first. THE MONSTROUS HUMI BAG displayed with a sampling of what was inside, and then the 5 cigar baggie held some serious goodies... thanks again CS, we had a mini herf on Sunday, looking to have one again wednesday. I try and get some pictures... THANKS SO MUCH YALL these have gone over, very well to say the least and I tell you what, even the CSM gets a little relaxed after smoking one of these magnificent 'gars. :ss
> DB OUT


Glad they got there safe and in one piece! Hell, them things look as good in pictures as they did in my office! Great BOTLs and SOTLs that pulled together and put that package and a couple others for shipment out to the 82nd, the Marine 2nd Intel Battalion, and some "beginners boxes" for some new troops that had been asking for some sticks. Glad to know the sticks are being put to good use. Heck...give the CSM a dog rocket but change the band on it and tell him its a Cohiba! It'd be fun watching his face turn green to match his uniform!


----------



## theycallmedan'lboone (Feb 22, 2007)

squid said:


> Heck...give the CSM a dog rocket but change the band on it and tell him its a Cohiba! It'd be fun watching his face turn green to match his uniform!


You're smoking something not tabacoo related, he almost killed me for the April fools joke I played on him, much less giving him a dog rocket! :hn 
But, sounds like a plan.... 
DB OUT
:u :cb :gn


----------



## squid (Oct 9, 2006)

theycallmedan'lboone said:


> You're smoking something not tabacoo related, he almost killed me for the April fools joke I played on him, much less giving him a dog rocket! :hn
> But, sounds like a plan....
> DB OUT
> :u :cb :gn


I hear camel dung smokes pretty well, too! :ss

Hey...ABN LT is over in Afghanistan, as well. He's with an 82nd unit...1/508th PIR Charlie Company. Said he just got back from being out for 4 weeks and smelled like a wet Dutch Masters!

Stay safe!


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

squid said:


> I hear camel dung smokes pretty well, too! :ss
> 
> Hey...ABN LT is over in Afghanistan, as well. He's with an 82nd unit...1/508th PIR Charlie Company. Said he just got back from being out for 4 weeks and smelled like a wet Dutch Masters!
> 
> Stay safe!


Mike

Grunts only really smell when they can smell their stink themselves. Try 70+ days..ripped out crotch in fatigue pants, jungle rot...resupplys with no uniform replacements. The sweet smell of success, them were the days.:tg


----------



## theycallmedan'lboone (Feb 22, 2007)

I'll see if I can look him up... after he showers, I am in the AF so we require that personal cleanliness thing


----------



## rockyr (Aug 6, 2006)

Packages heading your way:

papajohn67 DC:03052710000106974874

squid DC:03052710000106974881


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

rockyr said:


> Packages heading your way:
> 
> papajohn67 DC:03052710000106974874
> 
> squid DC:03052710000106974881


Thanks Rocky and I'll be keeping an eye out for it.

John


----------



## squid (Oct 9, 2006)

rockyr said:


> Packages heading your way:
> 
> papajohn67 DC:03052710000106974874
> 
> squid DC:03052710000106974881


Thanks Rocky....I'll let you know when it hits the doorstep. Appreciate your support!


----------



## squid (Oct 9, 2006)

papajohn67 said:


> Mike
> 
> Grunts only really smell when they can smell their stink themselves. Try 70+ days..ripped out crotch in fatigue pants, jungle rot...resupplys with no uniform replacements. The sweet smell of success, them were the days.:tg


Good gosh...the image I have of that "sweet smell" kind of takes my stomach!


----------



## squid (Oct 9, 2006)

I received a note from TJ Fera, AKA: ABN LT on Club Stogie. TJ is one of my contacts that I send cigars to in Afghanistan, where he is presently serving with the 1-508 PIR, 82nd Airborne Division. TJ has been real good about receiving shipments and then when he comes across other units and companies, he'll distribute some of the cigars we send his way out to those folks, as well.

*So....when you're not quite sure what the heck we do this for and whether your stuff makes any impact...take a look at these last two notes that TJ sent to me:*

*1 March 07* - "Hey Mike, Just wanted to hand write a quick note to express my gratitude for the cigars! I also gave a bundle to Task Force 31 and our Battalion staff. Please give my thanks to the rest of Club Stogie. Since two other Club Stogie BOTL's put addresses in the shipment, I'm going to mail them thank-yous, as well. I/we really do appreciate the thought and work you guys put into supporting us with these cigars. We're heading out shortly and these cigars should make our journey a bit easier to take. Some great smokes and the company REALLY appreciates you guys coming through for us!"

*1 April 07* - Hey all, I just got back from a 28 day long mission. We head back out really soon, but we got to come back for a little refit/recoup. I haven't showered in 4 weeks so as you can imagine, I'm pretty ripe. Since I'm last in the pecking order for the showers, I thought I'd come here and gross everyone out/give you all an update. I've seen a lot of neat stuff, drank a lot of chai tea with the elders of random villages, and eaten flat bread and goat/sheep stew. I've taken a lot of pictures and will forward some once I'm back for long enough. The weather here is totally out of control; 3 days ago we had a bad sand storm, followed by a loud as hell thunder storm, followed by a golfball sized hail storm, and then it rained the rest of the night. For the most part it stays dry tho, so sleeping under the stars isnt' too bad. I bought a 1" inflatable sleep mat before I left and it was the best investment EVER. I've lost about 15 pounds which is the skinniest I've been since my sophomore year of college. 4 weeks of nothing but MREs with the occasional local meal has taken its toll! Anyways hope everyone is doing well. I'll get back to you when I can! -- Sticks running thin...but we can hang on for a while. You wouldn't believe how much they helped on this mission!

Take care,
TJ

Anthony Fera
1LT, FA
FSO C Co. 1-508 PIR

So...if you ever wonder if we make an impact....WE DO! This is just one of the many men AND women that Club Stogie has impacted with the support this site has provided through the Cigars for the Troops program! It may not seem like much...but it makes a great impact and it is the least we can do for these folks...REGARDLESS of your political persuasion and support or non-support of this war!

If you aren't sure what to do to participate...PM me or anyone of the other BOTLs and SOTLs that you see posting on this thread. Any of them can help. One stick, five sticks, a bundle....it doesn't matter! The sticks are put together, then divided out for the various mailings to the units serving in Iraq or Afghanistan or sitting onboard one of the ships in the middle of the Ocean.

Thanks to everyone that supports this program....it can't be stated enough to you, that without the support of everyone...this program does not exist! Many, many thanks! :usa: :usa: :usa:


----------



## squid (Oct 9, 2006)

One other note that I wanted to share with everyone. From top to bottom, our impact is felt across the pond. 

I received a note from Brigadier General Phelan, presently serving in Iraq, after having received a shipment of cigars that many of you sent for the Cigars for the Troop program. Along with the Cigars and cutters that we sent, I included a flyer with info to him about what Club Stogie is and some of the great information that is found here, the camaraderie that we have all come to appreciate, and other info that Club Stogie provides. Here is his response:

Mike,
Thanks for both the tip and the "Club Stogie" Web-link. I intend to register as a member once I settle on a decent moniker.

We really appreciate your generosity, time and support. The guys loved the cigars. A good cigar is sometimes our only escape, so as you can imagine they go very quickly. 

Thanks for all that you have done. 

VR, Phelan 

So....once again, the generosity of the CS members makes it possible to touch an awful lot of folks, whether it be a Private or a General! This program is about supporting the troops...ALL THE TROOPS. Nothing more, nothing less! Your contributions are greatly appreciated, as you have seen!


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

squid said:


> I received a note from TJ Fera, AKA: ABN LT on Club Stogie. TJ is one of my contacts that I send cigars to in Afghanistan, where he is presently serving with the 1-508 PIR, 82nd Airborne Division. TJ has been real good about receiving shipments and then when he comes across other units and companies, he'll distribute some of the cigars we send his way out to those folks, as well.
> 
> *So....when you're not quite sure what the heck we do this for and whether your stuff makes any impact...take a look at these last two notes that TJ sent to me:*
> 
> ...


Mike you nailed it!! Doesn't take fancy or expensive sticks to bring a smile to the faces of the troops. I have something like 10 bundles in the mail headed my way at this time, not big bucks for any of them but all tasty sticks. A simple order of a single bundle of Connies from JRCigars can be shipped directly to any of people involved in this project and save the hassel & expense of double shipping costs..all for under $25.

Great job Mike and really great feed-back from the Troops.!!:usa:

John


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

Recieved sticks today from Charlie "FishbeadTwo" for the troops. Nice sticks Charlie and they will be going out soon. :u 

John


----------



## theycallmedan'lboone (Feb 22, 2007)

squid said:


> *1 April 07* - Hey all, I just got back from a 28 day long mission. We head back out really soon, but we got to come back for a little refit/recoup. I haven't showered in 4 weeks so as you can imagine, I'm pretty ripe. Since I'm last in the pecking order for the showers, I thought I'd come here and gross everyone out/give you all an update. I've seen a lot of neat stuff, drank a lot of chai tea with the elders of random villages, and eaten flat bread and goat/sheep stew. I've taken a lot of pictures and will forward some once I'm back for long enough. The weather here is totally out of control; 3 days ago we had a bad sand storm, followed by a loud as hell thunder storm, followed by a golfball sized hail storm, and then it rained the rest of the night. For the most part it stays dry tho, so sleeping under the stars isnt' too bad. I bought a 1" inflatable sleep mat before I left and it was the best investment EVER. I've lost about 15 pounds which is the skinniest I've been since my sophomore year of college. 4 weeks of nothing but MREs with the occasional local meal has taken its toll! Anyways hope everyone is doing well. I'll get back to you when I can! -- Sticks running thin...but we can hang on for a while. You wouldn't believe how much they helped on this mission!
> QUOTE]
> Well I know the countries not too big, but he may be close to me... We got the same weather, minuse the sandstorm... but i know that happened to our south... the hail, woke me up from from my nice sleep. I can reassure you, a long day, or in some more obvious cases ( see above ) makes a cigar that much better. I need to see if I can look this cat up. thanks again CS. DB OUT
> :u :cb :gn


----------



## squid (Oct 9, 2006)

Papajohn....received a nice package on the doorstep this afternoon with two nice bundles that will ship quite nicely to the troops this week! Package should be out of here by Friday afternoon!

Thanks...you know it is always appreciated and you know what it's like to receive a shipment. Kind of like Christmas. The only difference is, I have to re-wrap the gift and mail them out so the troops can get a great gift! That's what makes this program so enjoyable!!! Thanks again!


----------



## schnell987 (Feb 13, 2007)

Mike,
Thanks for posting the feedback that you've received! It is great to hear how much your efforts (and that of the CS BOTL/SOTL's) are appreciated. Thanks again for all that you do for our troops! :tu 

Best Regards,
Kevin


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

Recieved packages this afternoon from David "rockyr" and Dave "68TriShield". Thanks a lot guys, both packages contained some really nice sticks that the troops should really appreciate! :u 

I have have 5 bundles coming tomorrow and a few things coming from Cbid on Saturday and I'm planning to get everything I'm holding into the mail sometime next week. Before things go out I'll get a group photo.

Thanks again to everyone who has sent sticks my way for the troops.


----------



## squid (Oct 9, 2006)

I, too, received shipments today from DISCDOG and RockyR. 

These three boxes are going to cause me a lawsuit by the delivery guys....due to the hernia that the size of these boxes gave him. I'll post pics this weekend. Was shipping tomorrow....BUT....these three boxes are going to have me doing some reboxing and sorting!

WAY TO GO GUYS! Gonna be like Christmas all over again for the troops with this upcoming shipments!

Thanks for the support!


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

Boxing up sticks for the troops to send off early next week. Thought I'd offer a couple of pictures of what's going out this time. Thanks to everyone on Club Stogie who keeps this thing going!!


----------



## bkc888 (Mar 2, 2007)

I would like to donate some sticks who and where should I send? Thanks.


----------



## squid (Oct 9, 2006)

bkc888....Thanks for your willingness to donate cigars for the troops. You'll find several folks that put a great effort in shipping sticks to the troops. Some do it individually and some ship on regular intervals. Some of the most frequent shippers are:

*Papajohn67* - He ships sticks regularly to the 101st Abn, and other units.

*68TriShield* - Ships routinely to the Tiki Hut to resupply their "Den of Sin".

*Squid* - I ship at a minimum, monthly, to the 82nd Abn Division, Special Forces units, some Joint Task Force units, ships, and some individual units.

All would be MORE than willing to ship sticks for you.

I'll PM you my addie....and I'm sure each of the others will also send you theirs. Its all for the same purpose...Support to the Troops...so whomever you use, it would be greatly appreciated.

*General Info -*

-No Dog Rockets. We would not expect sticks to be sent to them that you wouldn't be proud to smoke yourself.

-Shipments don't have to be huge. A five'r, a bundle, a collective group of singles....whatever you feel like shipping.

-Put a note inside your package saying who the sticks are from. I always include notes in each box, as well, inviting folks to get on Club Stogie, and to let them know that these sticks are donated on behalf of the men and women on this site for all that they do in support of a grateful nation!

-If you send other things such like cutters, lighters, etc., feel free to do so...just ensure the lighters fluid is drained.

-Keep in mind...your shipment MAY be split. I send to a LOT of different units and sometimes I like to spread the love around...so, I'll split shipments up to send out.

-Most shipments get to us within a couple days. Not a HUGE requirement to put in a humi device (but its never a bad idea). I place humi packs in my outbound shipments heading overseas.

-Send a PM or post with any kind of control number (not required though) so that we can know to expect the shipment. I've found on many occasions the UPS guy delivered and sat packages in front of my garage doors, in chairs on the porch, etc. Sometimes, the wife has picked up boxes, thinking that they were part of a shipment of wedding supplies for my son's wedding....so please, let us know when something is headed this way.

-Some people have notified me that they do NOT desire photos of their shipments on CS. Some don't think they ship enough, and some are afraid that if we post 3, 4, 5 huge boxes of sticks that they sent, it could intimidate others to not ship if they feel they have to "match" that type of shipment. AGAIN....a five'r goes a LONG way toward helping these troops out. Five from 10 people adds up pretty quick; whereas 25 from 1 requires a few more days to hold until enough can be collected. Again...ALL shipments of sticks are very welcome and much appreciated.

Always let us know if you have any questions.


----------



## rlacapra1 (Mar 30, 2007)

i'd like to contribute...please pm me with your shipping address, and the deadline for you to receive the sticks for your next shipment to the troops.

i can feel the excitement of our people when they get a shipment in the midst of the living hell they are stuck in, open the box, and get a whiff of 
the lovely aroma inside the cardboard humidor! a great way to let them know through our actions that we appreciate what they are doing for us, and that we care.

to all who are organizing and contributing, keep up the good work!


----------



## ezrider (May 3, 2006)

I've sent the troops cigars as well, someone PM me and I'll get together a bunch and send them to you to ship out to the troops....


----------



## bkc888 (Mar 2, 2007)

squid said:


> bkc888....Thanks for your willingness to donate cigars for the troops. You'll find several folks that put a great effort in shipping sticks to the troops. Some do it individually and some ship on regular intervals. Some of the most frequent shippers are:
> 
> *Papajohn67* - He ships sticks regularly to the 101st Abn, and other units.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info! I am going to send out my package on Monday will PM with DC number.


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

Last of the sticks donated by CS members went out today and will soon be winging their way to the troops of the 101st Airborne Division. :u The box (a very big box) contained 470 cigars + a number of cutters. Some impressive looking sticks are looking to find their way to the men and women of the 101st.

CS members did a damn fine job supply these sticks!!


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

papajohn67 said:


> Last of the sticks donated by CS members went out today and will soon be winging their way to the troops of the 101st Airborne Division. :u The box (a very big box) contained 470 cigars + a number of cutters. Some impressive looking sticks are looking to find their way to the men and women of the 101st.
> 
> CS members did a damn fine job supply these sticks!!


wow, That is great. I will be putting some more sticks together in the near future to send. :tu


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

Received sticks today from Dan "ezrider" and just in time since the "troop cooler" is empty after my recent shipments. Just the way to start the day out.:u 

Thanks again Dan for the cigars!!

John


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

Are we still taking donations for the troops? 


If so I have a 5 Vegas 100ct humidor and some sticks I want to send. Let me know and I can send it out to whomever.


Thank you


Oh I wanted to add: Is there anything other then Cigars you guys need and or want???? Just say so and if it is possible for me to do I will send that stuff also.


Shawn p


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

ShawnP said:


> Are we still taking donations for the troops?
> 
> If so I have a 5 Vegas 100ct humidor and some sticks I want to send. Let me know and I can send it out to whomever.
> 
> ...


Were always in the hunt for sticks for the troops..just take your pick of any of us and send a PM.

John


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

papajohn67 said:


> Were always in the hunt for sticks for the troops..just take your pick of any of us and send a PM.
> 
> John


Thank you & will do :u

Shawn


----------



## gene (Mar 15, 2007)

I've gotten a couple packages since starting up a thread asking for some "help in Afghanistan" and the support has been great. I mentioned it in my thread, but just wanted to give some kudos to all of you that have a thought for those of us overseas and in harms way. I've been able to give back to the Tiki Hut since they have been running low (currently on a visit for medical resupply in Kabul). Always have a great time with Tiki group and was pleased to be able to provide the sticks for Bakers going away tonight. Thanks for everything CS. Keep up the good work. 
Pitt- stay safe.


----------



## gene (Mar 15, 2007)

I've gotten a couple packages since starting up a thread asking for some "help in Afghanistan" and the support has been great. I mentioned it in my thread, but just wanted to give some kudos to all of you that have a thought for those of us overseas and in harms way. I've been able to give back to the Tiki Hut since they have been running low (currently on a visit for medical resupply in Kabul). Always have a great time with Tiki group and was pleased to be able to provide the sticks for Bakers going away tonight. Thanks for everything CS. Keep up the good work. 
Pitt- stay safe.


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

More sticks arrived today from Kevin "kvaughan", thanks!! I think I can find a good home for them.

Kevin, you sampled any of those Padillas yet?

John


----------



## Martini Guy (Apr 22, 2007)

I would like to send cigars to someone stationed in Iraq or Afghanistan. Can someone send me an address of someone who has the ability to share a shipment of cigars with some of the troops?

:ss Thanks.


----------



## jrawl (Mar 19, 2007)

Hey guys we are doin good here in Iraq just want to update everyone.  again thx for the sticks.


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

Mike "squid" clean out your PM box...it's full. :c


----------



## gvarsity (Dec 12, 2006)

I pm'd Martini guy although I don't mean to thread jack. I just did a big package and can continue to forward packages to the 134th BSB MN national guard troops in Iraq. http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=74876


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

My Rant & Rave

Ok so I'm bitching today but my back is killing me, I'm tired and in a crappy mood.

This cigar thing seems to be running in all different directions and all over the board. Of course people are free to send sticks anywhere and anyway they want but their should be be some type of order to the madness.

Jeff "stitch" set this thread up for people to come to make requests, share or offer sticks up but mostly to keep it all organized and flowing smoothly and not have the whole Cigars for the Troops thing keep popping up all over the place. Well this thread has been mostly dead as the action has moved back to primarily the "All Cigar Lounge". Ok so what's the problem with that? It all depends on who's doing the asking, how many packages are being sent by CS members and have they noted on the thread they have or intend on sending something to someone making a request for cigars. It's :BS if a person makes a request over there for sticks and is buried in packages. I just sent off a package not knowing several others on CS had stuff in the works per their request. I had sent a package before and I believe I was told by the trooper they had 6 smokers in their bunch. I'm not interested in over supplying anyone when their are so many others who's needs could be met. Limited resources and growing requests makes it all the more important to have good communication when meeting the requests from our troops.

I'm hoping Mike "squid" can pick up on this and maybe explain this a little better. I'm shot, looking at another surgery on my back and thinking about tossing in the towel. Anyone interested in taking up my slack?


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

PM sent to papajohn

SQUID.... clean out your PM mailbox!!


----------



## squid (Oct 9, 2006)

Sorry...just found the time to get to it!


----------



## squid (Oct 9, 2006)

papajohn67 said:


> My Rant & Rave
> 
> Ok so I'm bitching today but my back is killing me, I'm tired and in a crappy mood.
> 
> ...


My thoughts, only....but, I strongly CONCUR with Papajohn67 that things seem to be scattered all over the place for shipment of sticks to the troops. I am a strong believer of centralizing things when possible. We have now many different threads that have been started, and I must say---all for a very good cause, but they now seem to be very scattered.

No matter whom is sending the sticks out, Papajohn67, TriShield68, me, or several others that have done this...it just stands to reason that we try to move all the different requests or the "call outs" for sticks all in the same location. If someone has a request for sticks...they should come to this site. If someone is shipping sticks, they should come to this site, if possible, and do a "call out" for sticks from the members of CS.

I don't want to believe that there is some funny business going on with some of the folks requesting sticks...but, some past postings exposed some individuals that said they were overseas...but actually were in the states. Some people that said there were 6 individuals that get together to smoke, yet, hundreds of sticks are being sent. Some folks have even corresponded separately in PMs with some of the routine shippers, yet when we discuss sometimes amongst each other who we're shipping to and what we're shipping, we find out that those same requesters had contacted each one of us!

As I have discussed with some of you on this thread...I have long sent sticks to some of the ships I served on, some of the Special Forces guys that I personally know that get them to their teams, or to CS members that are deployed with the 82nd Airborne, SF units, or Marine Intel Units that I know of. Whether I get donations from members of CS or not, I have a regular monthly shipment that goes out. I also pick up an occasional name from this site that I ship to.

My rules, and my rules only, with regards to who I ship to -

1. The soldier, sailor, airman, or Marine, must be assigned to an overseas location, to include ships.

2. The overseas locations must be either in Iraq, Afghanistan, or deployed to a location that does not necessarily have a local community which the recipients can go to a local Tobacco shop and pick up sticks on the local economy. The number of requests that I have personally received from individuals in Germany, France, Japan, Italy, and even in the STATES is amazing.

3. For a first time requester, I generally send a "beginners box" of sticks with no more than about 50 sticks, a few cutters, and a note asking for photos, if possible, with the "guys" putting the sticks to good use. No photo or note in return...typically results in no further shipments.

My personal guidelines may be a bit restrictive...but Stitch, Papajohn67, and some of the other Brothers started this thread for the purpose of helping out our deployed military folks when they deployed to Iraq and Afghanistan. Unfortunately a few bad apples has given me pause to ensure that the sticks that I personally send and those that were sent to me by the great BOTL on this site, go to the right locations and for the right reasons. I just personally find it hard to send sticks to someone that can go up the street in Frankfurt, Germany or Brindisi, Italy and have a world of choices available to them, to include some of them sweet sticks from that Island South of Miami!

Lastly....let me throw this out to those that see this thread. I have never heard Dave, Jeff, John, or anyone else that regularly sends sticks overseas, complain about the time it takes to collect, pack, and ship.  Nor does any of them, nor I, ever ask for any donations for the number of packages we put together and ship...because we do this because we want to do this, and I might say, so do the regular contributors - Pat, Kenny, and the many others.
BUT.... *would folks want to consider having a monthly or quarterly "duty person" identified as to who would be the person to collect shipments and put together that month/quarters shipment? * This way, we all know who is collecting for that particular period of time. Again...just tossing it out there.

Just want to say, though, I do concur with John that we should try hard to contain the shipments to the troops on this thread, if possible.


----------



## No1der (Apr 2, 2007)

squid said:


> My thoughts, only....but, I strongly CONCUR with Papajohn67 that things seem to be scattered all over the place for shipment of sticks to the troops. I am a strong believer of centralizing things when possible. We have now many different threads that have been started, and I must say---all for a very good cause, but they now seem to be very scattered.
> 
> No matter whom is sending the sticks out, Papajohn67, TriShield68, me, or several others that have done this...it just stands to reason that we try to move all the different requests or the "call outs" for sticks all in the same location. If someone has a request for sticks...they should come to this site. If someone is shipping sticks, they should come to this site, if possible, and do a "call out" for sticks from the members of CS.
> 
> ...


Squid, I completely agree with all the issues you brought up and you have my full support on this.

It would be a good idea to centralize shipments for the troops as well as asking for a pic to make sure that they got the shipment.

I think that every point you raised is completely valid and for what it's worth you've got my support on this initiative.

Naturally anyone who wants to go it alone is I'm sure welcome to, but I think it makes more sense if the guys for whom the cigars are intended are aware that they should be expecting a shipment instead of getting the odd package here and there.

Just my thoughts on the subject.

Rob


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

I follow what you are saying.The only APOs i'm sending to recently are Gene and Edwin.I stay in pretty regular contact with Edwin via skype.
Whatever you guys want to do is fine with me.I'm ready to send again to both of them,so let me know what you decide.
John,take care of yourself Brother.None of that throwing in the towel talk...
If you want to keep all donation posts in this thread,i can do that too...


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

Maybe you three gentlemen can co-ordinate efforts and a sub forum set up for threads specific to cigars for the troops. I think this is important enough to merit its own spot.


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

Received a package today for the troops from Michael in Reed City MI. Have to say thanks a lot and I'm sorry I don't have your screen name up here. Cleaned out my PM's before saving it. PM me with it because I want to throw some RG your way and also give you the credit you deserve for sending the sticks.

Thanks again. :u 

John


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

squid said:


> My thoughts, only....but, I strongly CONCUR with Papajohn67 that things seem to be scattered all over the place for shipment of sticks to the troops. I am a strong believer of centralizing things when possible. We have now many different threads that have been started, and I must say---all for a very good cause, but they now seem to be very scattered.
> 
> No matter whom is sending the sticks out, Papajohn67, TriShield68, me, or several others that have done this...it just stands to reason that we try to move all the different requests or the "call outs" for sticks all in the same location. If someone has a request for sticks...they should come to this site. If someone is shipping sticks, they should come to this site, if possible, and do a "call out" for sticks from the members of CS.
> 
> ...


I like the idea of a centralized effort.

When I first got the notion to send some donations, I found myself confused and more than a little intimidated by the vagueness of who was doing what; I think a locked sticky explaining the cast of characters and what they do is a must, and I firmly believe that you'd see donations rise as a result of that. I think that, like me, there are more than a few who find themselves confused by the daunting scope of the overall effort here; it would be a shame to let that of all things hinder the desire among the membership to help.

Then all donations should be channeled through this thread, that way there can be transparency of effort, no duplication, less chance of any of us being defrauded and a coordination of strength where it is needed.

Just my thoughts.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

I got 16 ounces of pipe baccy and pipe tools too from kheffelf,thanks Kyle!
Packages are coming from Roger Miller and SvilleKid also,you all!:tu 
John and Mike,let me know if you need any or some of these goodies...
Edit...i also have a donation coming from someone who wants to remain nameless...


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Still waiting on that box from cigarlcyclopedia Dave, and they will be enorute to you.


----------



## gvarsity (Dec 12, 2006)

Maybe this is what everyone else was suggesting and I didn't understand. Just throwing this out there but maybe we could sticky post of an aggregated list of units/senders. I.e. I just sent a box to the 134th BSB in Baghdad. There is an existing thread with documentation and pics coming for this group. I can continue to manage that thread if/when I send future packages. In the aggregate sticky there would be an explanation of the process in general as well as a little blurb about each group/sender and a link to the specfic thread for contributing. A clearinghouse of sorts. We could also have a more standard process for transparency to protect everyone involved.

An example entry for my contact.

Unit: 134th BSB Minnesota National Guard 
Loctaion: Baghdad
Intital introduction to CS: Friend of my family is in the Unit.
# Shipments: 1
# Herfers: Whole unit smoked for a special occasion haven't developed a regular crew for repeat packages.
Thread link: http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=74876
Notes: Great bunch who just hit there one year "in country" but are extend for at least 4 months. No pictures yet.

Just a thought.


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

Received sticks today from Jay "Woogie"...they will be going out in a couple of days headed for the 101st. Thanks for including the personal note for the troops, I wish everyone would do the same.

Thanks again Jay!! :u 

John


----------



## Woogie (Mar 6, 2007)

papajohn67 said:


> Received sticks today from Jay "Woogie"...they will be going out in a couple of days headed for the 101st. Thanks for including the personal note for the troops, I wish everyone would do the same.
> 
> Thanks again Jay!! :u
> 
> John


Glad I could help out our great troops.

Jay (Woogie):u


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

Sticks going out tomorrow to the 101st Airborne...approx 425 + a bunch of cutters.:tu 

Thanks to everyone who has recently donated. Posting a picture of the outgoing + a picture, a sample of some of what our troops are receiving from Club Stogie members. Not bad at all. In fact it sort of reminds of the role Slim Pickins had in Dr. Strangelove as he sat in his bomber sorting through his survival kit and talking about what a good time could be had with the contents.

Every single person who has been involved with the troops project and donating the goods we have been sending off are a prime example of what makes Club Stogie the best damn site on the web!!:u


----------



## ssgshaw (Mar 6, 2007)

We recieved a box from "Squid" yesterday. Lots of nice sticks, they will all be throughly enjoyed. I appreciate all the stogies that C.S. has sent our way, after finding out about our extension until Jan 08, we need something to keep us relaxed. An hour at a time, and time stands still, all the worries are thrown out, work talk stops, just time to chat and relax. We owe a big thanks to all who contributed. Thanks again Squid. I will try to post when I can. 
SSG Shaw


----------



## Chaplain Mike (May 13, 2007)

stitch45 said:


> I'm just trying to keep a Thread going here,
> If Any Service people out there in Iraq or Afghanistan or any other God forsaken Hell hole would like to be added to my list for recieveing cigars from the members here pm Me your APO/FPO
> A HUGE Thanks to everyone who has and is helping out with this
> *RockeyP, accedent, jxpfeer, rockeyr, Papajohn67, *And a few others who I will name in the next post as soon as I go back and write them all down
> Thanks All of you, If I forgot you this time, you can slap me around


Hey, I'm new to the board. I'm a chaplain with Marines in Camp Fallujah. I do cigar nights about once a month, which is always popular with the Marines, a huge morale boost. If you are still sending cigars, I'd be happy to give them out on my next cigar night.

LT. Mike McConville, CHC, USN
Battery HQ, 2d Battalion, 10 Marines
Headquarters Battalion Unit 73920
FPO AE 09509-3920


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Chaplain Mike said:


> Hey, I'm new to the board. I'm a chaplain with Marines in Camp Fallujah. I do cigar nights about once a month, which is always popular with the Marines, a huge morale boost. If you are still sending cigars, I'd be happy to give them out on my next cigar night.
> 
> LT. Mike McConville, CHC, USN
> Battery HQ, 2d Battalion, 10 Marines
> ...


We can work something out i'm sure Padre.Keep checking back.


----------



## No1der (Apr 2, 2007)

Chaplain Mike said:


> Hey, I'm new to the board. I'm a chaplain with Marines in Camp Fallujah. I do cigar nights about once a month, which is always popular with the Marines, a huge morale boost. If you are still sending cigars, I'd be happy to give them out on my next cigar night.
> 
> LT. Mike McConville, CHC, USN
> Battery HQ, 2d Battalion, 10 Marines
> ...


I certainly think we can do something Padre. How many folks do you get on any given "cigar night"?

I'm not trying to be insulting or anything of the sort but do you by any chance have a picture from your cigar night?

Please don't take offense Padre. It's just that sometimes I/we have to be carefull that the smokes we send actually make it to the boys they are intended for.

I'm sure that even if you don't have a pic we can still work something out but I think that if you do have one you will get a much quicker response as far as getting the ball rolling.

Please let me know if I am out of line in any way? I don't mean any disrespect.

Also, thank you for the important work and service you are providing.


----------



## squid (Oct 9, 2006)

A note to everyone....

I received a PM last week from a brother that would like to remain anonymous. It seems that this gentleman wanted to participate in this Cigars for the Troops program.

His note to me, Papajohn67, and 68TriShield was that he very much appreciative of the support and efforts that each of us make for providing the routine shipments to the troops.....and if we didn't mind, he wanted to make a very generous donation of paying for the shipments for this month that each of us are sending out. As each of you know...mail through the USPS system is not cheap...especially when shipping 4, 5, and 6 boxes a month weighing several pounds full of sticks...but this is our way of making our contributions to some outstanding men and women in uniform serving this country. We do it with pride and we do it on behalf of every person that takes part on Club Stogie.

When this gentleman offered to pay the shipments for each of us this month...I was overwhelmed, and no doubt, so was John and Dave. I can't speak for them...but I know I was quite honored by the offer of kindness.

Not for selfish reasons, I however, had to decline the offer for payment...because this is an effort I am personally committed to one that I continue to do---because, although such a small act, it is my personal way to honor those in uniform for their sacrifices. HOWEVER, after graciously thanking this kind gentleman, I did ask him to do ONE of TWO things instead of sending money to me for postage:

1. Knowing this individual plays golf, I asked that his next round of golf at a golf course...that he find an older vet, and personally thank them for their service, and to pay their green fees. Additionally, if they would accept it...give them a good quality cigar to enjoy while playing their round of golf.

*OR*

2. Breast Cancer is a dreaded disease that my family has been impacted by. It is another passion that I have to support the great works that Breast Cancer awareness groups are doing. My wife, thankfully, has now been cancer free for five years after going through surgery, chemo, and radiation. My request was that instead of sending postage...he make a donation to a Breast Cancer Foundation.

I received an email shortly after my request to this brother that left me overwhelmed by his generosity. This individual was able to quickly identify a veteran that was a former Army Ranger and paid for their green fees *and their cart fee*...and as requested...was providing them an absolutely exquisite cigar! But oh, this individual couldn't leave it there...he had to go out and make a donation to the Relay for Life in honor of my wife! It seems that he was already quite familiar with all the efforts that those in pink shirts, hats, ribbons make on behalf of Breast Cancer awareness!

Folks...lengthy email and I apologize for it...but, I've said it before and I will say it again...I have been a part of many organizations over the years. From the Mason's to the Lion's...they perform some fantastic feats for people across this country. BUT...the brothers and sisters on Club Stogie are some of the finest individuals that I have EVER associated with! When I tell people about some of the things that have been done for me or for others on this site...they can't believe it! Most never believe that individuals would make donations on their behalf---when you've never met them! No one believes it when you tell them that you receive, unsolicited, some of the finest cigars in the world accompanied by a nice gift such as a flask, a lighter, a fifth of scotch, or at times...even a financial donation to defray the costs of shipping. It is UNBELIEVABLE what this website is about and how it impacts on the lives of many...AROUND THE WORLD!

To this unnamed brother...I humbly thank you for your contributions. A little bit of ring guage does not do you justice for what you have done! To everyone on Club Stogie...we all have a gift in this website. I am in very fine company with each of you. Thanks to each of you for the honor of being a part of this outstanding brotherhood!


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

squid said:


> A note to everyone....
> 
> I received a PM last week from a brother that would like to remain anonymous. It seems that this gentleman wanted to participate in this Cigars for the Troops program.
> 
> ...


(speechless)


----------



## avo_addict (Nov 29, 2006)

squid said:


> A note to everyone....
> 
> I received a PM last week from a brother that would like to remain anonymous. It seems that this gentleman wanted to participate in this Cigars for the Troops program.
> 
> ...


Mike, the individual is indeed very generous. I wish I could bump his RG more than once.


----------



## DennisP (May 13, 2007)

Hey guys. I'm somewhat new here and would be happy to contribute some cigars. Since there are a ton of pages here, is there a post or two I can be directed to that explains how all of this works?


----------



## rockyr (Aug 6, 2006)

DennisP said:


> Hey guys. I'm somewhat new here and would be happy to contribute some cigars. Since there are a ton of pages here, is there a post or two I can be directed to that explains how all of this works?


papajohn67, 68TriShield and squid collect cigars, cutters, etc. from members here and send them to various units in Afghanistan, Iraq and ships at sea. You can send them a PM for their address if you want to add to the effort.


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

Received sticks today from "woogie". Thanks Jay...the troops cooler has been running on empty and I will find them a good home.:u


----------



## Even Steven (Dec 15, 2006)

Donating to the troops is pretty much the only thing I haven't done while I've been here.

Where do I start!?
Can I get an addy to donate to?


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

Even Steven said:


> Donating to the troops is pretty much the only thing I haven't done while I've been here.
> 
> Where do I start!?
> Can I get an addy to donate to?


Me-me-me...no I'm just kidding. I'll PM you my address for sticks for the 101st but their is also Mike & Dave sending stuff so take your pick.

Either way the point of the game is keeping the cigars heading in the right direction.:u

John


----------



## Even Steven (Dec 15, 2006)

Thank you bro, I got your pm and I'll send them A-SAP!


----------



## Woogie (Mar 6, 2007)

papajohn67 said:


> Received sticks today from "woogie". Thanks Jay...the troops cooler has been running on empty and I will find them a good home.:u


Always my pleasure to help out America's finest, while they are overseas.:u

Woogie


----------



## ssgshaw (Mar 6, 2007)

Hey all,
Just to let you know all is going well over here, the last box we recieved was about 3 weeks ago from "squid", alot of good smokes in there we all appreciate it. We are all kind of bummed about getting extended an extra 3 months, but what do you do. I am feeling pretty good about now, I go on leave in about 2 weeks and am really looking forward to it. If you guys send any packages to the guys while I am gone, please just write C.S. after your name and they will tear it open and start enjoying them. I think me and the family are going to do the yellowstone drive while we are home, and I look forward to sitting somewhere cool and enjoying a few good cigars. Thanks again to all of you for the support you have been great so far, I will try to get some more pictures up soon.

ssgshaw


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

Looking to refill the troops cooler as it has been fairly well depleted with shipments to the 101st Airborne, Marines and the Army's 82nd Airborne folks in Afghanistan.:u

I currently have incoming from Frank "Jechelman" & shortly some from scottie "Volfan" + I have some bundles on the way that I have picked up. Hard to keep asking for sticks but the requests keep coming.

If anyone wants to send a few sticks the troops way PM me and I will shoot you my mailing address.

This has been a great project and to date from my end alone we are North of 4,000 cigars sent to the troops. And of course their is Mike & Dave + others who have sent a ton of stuff. Says a lot about the members of Club Stogie, a hell of a lot!!:u

papajohn


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

I'm packing tomorrow John.We don't want your guys going without.Back up will be sent...


----------



## Moglman-cl (May 27, 2005)

PM sent


----------



## squid (Oct 9, 2006)

Received a fantastic shipment on Friday from *UNDER A MOUNTAIN *that have been boxed and shipped as of Saturday morning from the Post Office. This fine collection of sticks from UNDER A MOUNTAIN, and many of the sticks received from the lottery contest are headed out to *CHAPLAIN MIKE *, both of which are relatively new brothers on Club Stogie.

Between what Under a Mountain has shipped, along with a fine assortment of sticks that were received from the lottery contest, Chaplain Mike---A FINE NAVY Lieutenant and Chaplain, deployed with the Marines of 2d Battalion, 10th Marines will have some fantastic cigars for the men of the unit on their Cigar nights!

Well done UNDER A MOUNTAIN...and thanks for stepping right up to the plate with this great collection of cigars.

For others "lurking around" Club Stogie and not knowing how to get involved...just jump in like Under a Mountain did. We'll guide you through it.


----------



## limdull (May 6, 2007)

cant wait to get some info on this time to start donating to a great caush :u


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

A portion of these are going Papajohns 101st and whoever else he needs them for...


----------



## Under A Mountain (May 24, 2007)

squid said:


> Received a fantastic shipment on Friday from *UNDER A MOUNTAIN *that have been boxed and shipped as of Saturday morning from the Post Office. This fine collection of sticks from UNDER A MOUNTAIN, and many of the sticks received from the lottery contest are headed out to *CHAPLAIN MIKE *, both of which are relatively new brothers on Club Stogie.
> 
> Between what Under a Mountain has shipped, along with a fine assortment of sticks that were received from the lottery contest, Chaplain Mike---A FINE NAVY Lieutenant and Chaplain, deployed with the Marines of 2d Battalion, 10th Marines will have some fantastic cigars for the men of the unit on their Cigar nights!
> 
> ...


Glad they arrived safely, and will get put to good use!!!
Thanks again to the guys like *Squid, *and everyone else who ships this stuff out to the troops, and makes it so easy for guys like me to contribute to a worthy cause. And of course thank you to the troops.


----------



## rockyr (Aug 6, 2006)

papajohn67 said:


> Looking to refill the troops cooler as it has been fairly well depleted with shipments to the 101st Airborne, Marines and the Army's 82nd Airborne folks in Afghanistan.:u


Hey papajohn,

I will have a few sticks heading your way next week after my CBid delivery arrives.

Once again thank you, Mike and Dave for all that you do to support our troops.


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

rockyr said:


> Hey papajohn,
> 
> I will have a few sticks heading your way next week after my CBid delivery arrives.
> 
> Once again thank you, Mike and Dave for all that you do to support our troops.


Hey Thanks!! The response has been great from fellow BOTL. Heading out of town for a few days...wish it was for R&R.

John


----------



## Cheeto (May 10, 2007)

I'd like to help out if possible


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Cheeto said:


> I'd like to help out if possible


Pick one of us...me, Papajohn or Squid.PM for a addy and we will get them to our troops :tu Thanks for wanting to help!


----------



## squid (Oct 9, 2006)

I received notification today of another unit in need of a supply of cigars.

The U.S. Army, 1st Sustainment Command (Theater)...a unit out of Fort Bragg, NC, is in great need of something to get them through their year-long deployment. Colonel McMillin is looking to host some Cigar Nights for the benefit of maintaining the troops morale. Of course, as he's indicated....Poker Nights just aren't the same without some great sticks to help them keep their focus from one hand to another!

I've got a personal collection of sticks that I'm rounding up for these guys...but I could use some assistance in getting these guys jump started.

If interested, PM me for my addie. I'll ship once a decent collection is gathered.

Thanks in advance for anyone willing to participate!

Squid


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Mike,i have 75ish sticks left over from the 45lbs i shipped today.Need any cutters?I have a few and i have your addy...


----------



## squid (Oct 9, 2006)

Dave...appreciate your quick response. The sticks would be very welcome along with some cutters. Because this is their first supply run of sticks...don't believe they'll have all the tools they'll need. I did ask about a humi to store sticks...and the Colonel Mack indicated that he'll get that part taken care of with the great American ingenuity that he has available to him.

Thanks again...between your sticks, mine (about 80 as well), and hopefully someone else will step up to the plate, we should be able to get these guys started off right.

Come on guys...imagine to yourself what you'd be going through if you had to go a year without some good sticks to light up! Sure would like to have these guys set up with sticks that have been resting nicely before the 4th of July. What better way to celebrate this countries independence....deployed soldiers and some great sticks! :u :u :u


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

I'll try to hit up Granville for some cutters.Even if we have to send them after the first shipment...


----------



## squid (Oct 9, 2006)

No problem....I have a few lighters that I'm throwing in, as well. Anything helps to get these guys started up right!

Appreciate you coming through, as always!

mike


----------



## Jechelman (Apr 29, 2006)

squid,

I can pull together 20-30 sticks and get them headed your way in a day or two. I have your addy unless it has recently changed. 

Thanks for all you and others do for the troops.

Frank


----------



## squid (Oct 9, 2006)

Jechelman said:


> squid,
> 
> I can pull together 20-30 sticks and get them headed your way in a day or two. I have your addy unless it has recently changed.
> 
> ...


Frank...that is perfect. Address still the same. Thank you sir...you are DA MAN!!!


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

68TriShield said:


> I'll try to hit up Granville for some cutters.Even if we have to send them after the first shipment...


Mike,i stopped by Signature Cigars and Granville gave me a full box of disposable lighters,a full box of stick matches and a fistfull of cutters.I'll try to pack up everything tonight...


----------



## TimButz2 (Jan 5, 2007)

Hey John,

I sent out one boxe of smokes today, I'll do some more digging and send out another later this week. 

DC# 0306 1070 0004 0710 4438

Thanks for doing this for the great men & women fighting for our freedom:u


----------



## Moglman-cl (May 27, 2005)

Package off John. Thank you!

0306 1070 0002 0980 7186


----------



## squid (Oct 9, 2006)

68TriShield said:


> Mike,i stopped by Signature Cigars and Granville gave me a full box of disposable lighters,a full box of stick matches and a fistfull of cutters.I'll try to pack up everything tonight...


Thanks for the update, Dave. That is OUT FRIGGING STANDING! You must have a silver tongue!


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

squid said:


> Thanks for the update, Dave. That is OUT FRIGGING STANDING! You must have a silver tongue!


Well i don't walk in with my hand out.I buy a couple sticks and do a whole lot of schmoozin...:tu


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

68TriShield said:


> I do a whole lot of schmoozin...:tu


Who woulda thunk??? :r


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

squid said:


> I received notification today of another unit in need of a supply of cigars.
> 
> The U.S. Army, 1st Sustainment Command (Theater)...a unit out of Fort Bragg, NC, is in great need of something to get them through their year-long deployment. Colonel McMillin is looking to host some Cigar Nights for the benefit of maintaining the troops morale. Of course, as he's indicated....Poker Nights just aren't the same without some great sticks to help them keep their focus from one hand to another!
> 
> ...


Mike

I've got something coming your way from JR for the guys.

For the other folks who have sticks coming my way I'm going to be in and out as we run back and forth to Oregon. Have an aged father-in-law in the hospital. Anyway packages *are* being taken care of and everything will get to the troops. Just may take a few extra days to let you know stuff has arrived here.


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

Hey Mike

3 bundles of "connies" on their way. Should only be a couple of days.


----------



## squid (Oct 9, 2006)

Thanks John...as always, you are Mr. Clutch!


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

Received sticks today from Dave and Scott "Moglman"...way to go!! Hope to get them off sometime next week.

Thanks again!!


----------



## squid (Oct 9, 2006)

Received sticks today from *Jechelman (Frank). *Nice bunch of sticks that he sent for my recent request for sticks. The guys will certainly appreciate your gratuitous support you provided. Certainly didn't hurt me to open the box to see two VERY NICE hitchhikers included in the package for me.

As a great act of kindness...Frank included a donation for mailings. Indeed it was very much appreciated. What a great act of kindness on your part. The unsolicited donation is helpful, but as I've told you before....unnecessary. It will indeed get put to use in this next outbound shipment though. Again, the generosity of our brothers on this site never ceases to amaze me! What a great bunch of guys you all are!


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

TimButz2 said:


> Hey John,
> 
> I sent out one boxe of smokes today, I'll do some more digging and send out another later this week.
> 
> ...


Received your package!!:u I'll be finding them a new hme shortly!!

John


----------



## squid (Oct 9, 2006)

Received some "Quick Ship" boxes today from several darn good brothers. Boxes from the following were received:

Papajohn67
68TriShield
Cheeto
ramblinsmoke

Just want to say thanks again to each of you for coming through in short notice. 

To ANYONE reading these posts....PLEASE UNDERSTAND...It is NOT about the quantity of your sticks. It is also NOT about buying premium, top dollar sticks to send to the troops. It is about your personal effort for wanting to make a donation and contribution for a DAMN GOOD CAUSE---the TROOPS! So...always understand, your donations-regardless of how many sticks, are graciously received and greatfully appreciated! 5 sticks from 20 guys adds up to a considerable amount of sticks more so than 20 sticks from 1 person! 

Thanks again to each of you and for everyone continuing to support this great cause! WELL DONE!


----------



## rockyr (Aug 6, 2006)

There's a few sticks outbound to you:

papajohn67 - DC: 0305 2710 0002 0689 5161

squid - DC: 0305 2710 0002 0689 5154

(Identical contents by the way)

Many thanks for all your efforts! :u


----------



## squid (Oct 9, 2006)

rockyr said:


> There's a few sticks outbound to you:
> 
> papajohn67 - DC: 0305 2710 0002 0689 5161
> 
> ...


Rockyr...thanks to ya! Will let you know when received.

Mike


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 21, 2006)

Mike headed your way. Had to get it in the mail before I leave the country. I explained it in the note 

DC# 0306 3030 0000 7926 3224


----------



## Chaplain Mike (May 13, 2007)

Mike,

Just want to let you know I got the two boxes you sent me. I wasn't expecting such a huge blessing! Thank you so much. You are truly a great American. We are having a cigar night tomorrow night for my unit, 2/10, and I will make sure they all know who provided the stogies. I'll send pictures of our night. You sent so much I think we are going to be covered for the whole summer!

Thanks again,

Mike McConville (Chaplain for 2/10 at Camp Fallujah)


----------



## squid (Oct 9, 2006)

txdyna65 said:


> Mike headed your way. Had to get it in the mail before I leave the country. I explained it in the note
> 
> DC# 0306 3030 0000 7926 3224


Thanks Kenny...as always, you're a GREAT Brother! Can't wait to see the note....I'm hoping it says something like:

"Dear Mike,

I'm sorry for the late notice, but I'm on my way to Cuba. I've been offered half ownership of the Cohiba tobacco plantation and I'm on my way to check out the properties. I'll send you more sticks than you could ever dream of upon my arrival!

Sincerely,
Kenny"

Hey....I can dream can't I???? :ss

Take care...and I'll let you know when sticks arrive.


----------



## squid (Oct 9, 2006)

Chaplain Mike said:


> Mike,
> 
> Just want to let you know I got the two boxes you sent me. I wasn't expecting such a huge blessing! Thank you so much. You are truly a great American. We are having a cigar night tomorrow night for my unit, 2/10, and I will make sure they all know who provided the stogies. I'll send pictures of our night. You sent so much I think we are going to be covered for the whole summer!
> 
> ...


Chaplian Mike...if you think that was a lot of sticks, just wait....there was *3* boxes that should have been delivered to you!

Enjoy from the many, many brothers of Club Stogie!

Mike


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Roger Miller hit me again with twelve bundles for the troops this time.I can't thank you enough sir for you generosity...

John and Mike,if emergencies arise LMK...


----------



## squid (Oct 9, 2006)

68TriShield said:


> Roger Miller hit me again with twelve bundles for the troops this time.I can't thank you enough sir for you generosity...
> 
> John and Mike,if emergencies arise LMK...


Thanks Dave....sounds like you hauled in a nice catch from Roger!

Believe I should be good for a while. Got a couple bundles in today and going to be stopping by JR's in Burlington while up in Greensboro this weekend for my son's wedding. Have no doubt that I'll be picking up some bundles to have ready for some future shipments, as well.


----------



## squid (Oct 9, 2006)

A little update for sticks received....

Txdyna65 - In a continuing attempt to prove that everything is BIG in Texas...Kenny has sent yet another huge shipment of sticks that will be heading out the door for another shipment of sticks for troops playing in the big sandbox!

Rockyr - Of course, not to be outdone...David has sent a VERY generous and ample supply of some very nice sticks for our troops...AND, as if that wasn't enough...a little kicker to help with the cost of this outgoing shipment. Pure class! Not expected, but very much appreciated!

A round of applause to each of you and for ALL of you that support this excellent effort. Without your support, Dave, John, nor I could even begin to supply our fine troops with the shipments that we send over. Only through each of YOUR efforts is this possible. Thanks to everyone for continuing their support.


Last note----I will be out of town until Monday or Tuesday, just in case shipments come in and I don't have the opportunity to respond and thank the shippers (although, I may have the laptop). I can't get out of this trip---my son is getting married in Greensboro on Saturday to one beautiful gal. I'm afraid to piss him off by not showing up...he is in Pharmacy School and getting ready to marry a fourth year Pharmacy Student---which means THEY ARE MY RETIREMENT PLAN...so, I think I need to be there! Got some great sticks picked out for a little after-wedding treat, though!


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

Also received sticks from David "rockyr" and from Mark "Borndead1"...been out of town since Thursday so didn't have a chance to send a thank you until this evening when we returned. So THANKS guys. On going illness on my wifes side of the family is keeping us hopping and logging 700 + miles each time the phone rings.


----------



## CeeGar (Feb 19, 2007)

Mike,
I have a package headed your way. I shipped it out last Friday and you should have it by tomorrow! :tu

UPS # 1Z R07 4A6 03 9212 351 4


----------



## ssgshaw (Mar 6, 2007)

Hey everyone,
Just wanted to give you a quick update, I am back in the states on R&R and damn it feels good. Going on a small cross country trip with the family, hitting a few national parks, Las Vegas, and just relaxing, I am going to try to meet up with 'screwbag' in Phoenix for a smoke on Friday or Saturday. Thanks again to all of you for your great support, I look forward to diving back into that box 'o' stogies in Iraq, but still wouldn't trade it for this. I had a MX2 on a nice scenic mountain pass yesterday, wow how relaxing, can't beat that. Talk to you again soon, currently in Moab, UT, should be in Vegas on Wednesday. Later, SSG Shaw


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

This came yesterday from Archer82 at the Tiki Hut...

Hey hows it going? SFC Vose wanted me to tell you thanks and apologize for not sending a thankyou sooner for the cigars that were recieved. Also he asked me to let you know that the cooler was getting low, as he sent a bunch more downrange to keep the guys in stock. Well thanks so much again.

Joe


----------



## squid (Oct 9, 2006)

CeeGar said:


> Mike,
> I have a package headed your way. I shipped it out last Friday and you should have it by tomorrow! :tu
> 
> UPS # 1Z R07 4A6 03 9212 351 4


Just returned today from being out of town....the shipment of sticks sent by you and Perry. What a GREAT treat to come home to! They'll be boxed up and out of here on Friday morning!

Well done...and thanks again for your great support!

Mike


----------



## CeeGar (Feb 19, 2007)

squid said:


> Just returned today from being out of town....the shipment of sticks sent by you and Perry. What a GREAT treat to come home to! They'll be boxed up and out of here on Friday morning!
> 
> Well done...and thanks again for your great support!
> 
> Mike


Thanks for what you do Mike :tu


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Brian aka Addiction handed me a box of AF Curly head deluxe for the troops today.I humbly thank you sir!:tu


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

Received a box of sticks today for the troops, a joint effort from "Motownflip" & "Bonggoy"....thanks for the cigars and your support for the troops!!:u

John


----------



## Fishbeadtwo (May 30, 2006)

Got some heading your way for the trops PPJ67! Seems like thew troops are being kept on back burner....Maybe the fine gorillas here can turn up the heat and get the troops smoking again?


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

Received a very nice selection of cigars from Charlie "Fishbeadtwo" for the troops. Thanks!!:u

Charlie has donated in the past, I might add very quietly and while I have never asked this before I would appreciate any of you BOTL to give him a boost in his RG.

Thanks again Charlie.


----------



## Archer82 (Apr 11, 2007)

Hello, just wanted to let people know that the address for the Tiki Hut has changed, we recieved a box of cigars from somebody addressed to Mike James, but he is no longer here and the PO will not let us open it do to federal laws. So please make sure that any cigars coming to the Tiki Hut at camp phoenix has the correct address. That can be obtained from 68TriShield. We are in the process of trying to contact Mike and get permission to the PO for us to get the box, but no contact info is available for him so this is kinda tough.

Thanks so much for your support.
Joe


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Thank you to my favorite former Submariner,Drifty Gypsy for 50 yummy looking sticks!:tu


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

68TriShield said:


> Thank you to my favorite former Submariner,Drifty Gypsy for 50 yummy looking sticks!:tu


Scratch 50! It was one hundred :ss(2-50 packs)


----------



## Tidefan73 (May 11, 2007)

Dave,
I'm headed out of town for a bit, but when I get back I'm going to drop a package in the mail for you and the troops...since I didn't get a chance to see you on the 23rd.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Thanks T!


----------



## Sturat (May 7, 2006)

I would like to send a few more along. Someone PM me the updated info.


----------



## squid (Oct 9, 2006)

Received an ample supply of sticks and some treats for the troops today from JAYCARLA. I'm betting his mailman is filing a workmans comp claim tomorrow for the size of this package! Great shipment from a fine brother! Thanks again Jay, and to everyone that continue to support this great program. It's great to see some new brothers joining into the mix here to throw their support into the program. You guys are great!


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Sturat said:


> I would like to send a few more along. Someone PM me the updated info.


Do you want a APO addy or one of ours? As in myself,Mike or John...


----------



## Archer82 (Apr 11, 2007)

Thanks here is what our cooler looks like for right now at the Tiki Hut.

Dave you and everyone who contributes are the best.



Thanks,

Joe


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

Received a nice package today of cigars for the troops from Alan H. from Kansas...but no Club Stogie handle was included. Wanted to thank you so please PM me or leave a message. Want to get the right name and CS member name matched up.

Thanks again. :u

John


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Thx u guys4what u do4us here in the states:tu May god be with u always.:u


----------



## Hawk6815 (Jun 22, 2007)

PM inbound from the men of C-co 2-227th Medevac. 

Will


----------



## squid (Oct 9, 2006)

papajohn67 said:


> Received a nice package today of cigars for the troops from Alan H. from Kansas...but no Club Stogie handle was included. Wanted to thank you so please PM me or leave a message. Want to get the right name and CS member name matched up.
> 
> Thanks again. :u
> 
> John


John...

Got a response from Gary Longhany in Camp Taji. He wanted me to send his thanks for your support. The great folks at Club Stogie, and you as well, have once again shown their true colors for the excellent support to the troops. The package I sent to him touched down and is getting put to good use. As you see below, he is on his way to visit with some 82nd Airborne Folks in Northwest Baghdad. Looks like he is going to put the sticks to great use! If nothing else, the timing could not have been perfect.

This is a man that LOVES a cigar and I have no doubt that he will break bread with some troops (and not necessarily the brass) and pass out sticks and join them in a great smoke on this 4th of July! A true soldiers, soldier!

Well Done once again CLUB STOGIE!! Another success and another satisfied customer. Email from Gary states:

"Mike,
What a great surprise I got today! Thank you so much for the box of cigars, it came at a perfect time as I am leaving in the morning to visit three 
companies from the 82d in northwest Baghdad and I'm sure the boys will love having a good smoke.

I arrived here in Taji Iraq on 25 June as an instructor at the counter insurgency academy. Just starting to get my feet on the ground. Was hoping 
to return to G1, but after three months of not hearing anything, well, I had to do something...so now I'm here.

You all are very much professionals and know you will keep focused on supporting the Soldiers, as this is why we are here. One of the reasons I took this job and of course a last hoohrah before getting too old.

*Please pass my sincere thank you to John Brockway and all the folks on CLUB STOGIE for sending cigars.*

Again, Mike, thank you for the kind words, it was a pleasure working with you and please give my best to everyone. All the very best,

Sincerely,
Gary Longhany"


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

Mike

I have a decent supply of sticks and since he is passing them out I will get another package off to him this week. 

BTW..do you happen to know if Gary has any favorites?

John


----------



## rottenzombie (Jun 11, 2007)

PM sent, I'de like to help any way I can,,:tu


----------



## squid (Oct 9, 2006)

papajohn67 said:


> Mike
> 
> I have a decent supply of sticks and since he is passing them out I will get another package off to him this week.
> 
> ...


Will check with him...but, not aware of any specific stick that he favors over others. Will get back with you on it. Thanks again John. THIS is what we do it for...but, I'm preaching to the choir! :u :u


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

squid said:


> Will check with him...but, not aware of any specific stick that he favors over others. Will get back with you on it. Thanks again John. THIS is what we do it for...but, I'm preaching to the choir! :u :u


Mike

Well regardless of what he smokes I put together a box tonight and it will go out tomorrow. Hell if he's sharing them then they have to be going pretty darn quick. Put together a bunch that Club Stogie members have donated and I added 15 special sticks for Gary:tu. Give me a heads-up if you hear they have arrived.

John


----------



## cigar sergeant (Aug 18, 2003)

Are you still accepting cigars for the troops?

[email protected]


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

cigar sergeant said:


> Are you still accepting cigars for the troops?
> 
> [email protected]


10-4 Sarge...


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

Received a huge box of sticks today from Mike "mitro" and want to thank him on behalf of the troops!!:u He also included a donation to defer shipping costs which is appreciated but was not necessary. I'm retired and funding this is some of the best money I have ever spent. The kudos need to go to Mike & Dave for all of the time they have spent on this project, I can't imagine how they find the time to do all that they do.

Mike thank you again for the cigars, cutters and your donation.

John


----------



## mitro (Mar 13, 2007)

You're welcome and thanks to all of you for all your hard work! :u


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

papajohn67 said:


> Received a huge box of sticks today from Mike "mitro" and want to thank him on behalf of the troops!!:u He also included a donation to defer shipping costs which is appreciated but was not necessary. I'm retired and funding this is some of the best money I have ever spent. The kudos need to go to Mike & Dave for all of the time they have spent on this project, I can't imagine how they find the time to do all that they do.
> 
> Mike thank you again for the cigars, cutters and your donation.
> 
> John


More sticks came rolling in this afternoon from Fred "macms"..part of Brians "Motownflip" beads contest for the troops. Fred also included a generous donation. For Fred and Mike if it's ok with you guys I plan on taking the $$'s and picking up some more sticks for the troops.

BTW I've got a cooler filled to the brim to get off to the troops. Have to go out of town for a few days but when I return I will get them on there way.

Thanks again guys.

John


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

And once again...more sticks arrived in the mail today. Donation by "Sturat" who used this thread to contact me wanting to join the parade. 

Thanks for the sticks. They will be going out very soon to the troops.:u

John


----------



## Cigarmark (Apr 2, 2007)

Scotty(volfan) won my contest and asked me to send his winnings to the troops. Dave(68TriShield), comming your way. DC #0307 0020 0001 1395 0050. Should be there Mon or Tues!:tu


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Cigarmark said:


> Scotty(volfan) won my contest and asked me to send his winnings to the troops. Dave(68TriShield), comming your way. DC #0307 0020 0001 1395 0050. Should be there Mon or Tues!:tu


Thank you sir!:tu


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

papajohn67 said:


> For Fred and Mike if it's ok with you guys I plan on taking the $$'s and picking up some more sticks for the troops.
> 
> John


Absolutely :tu

Fred


----------



## mitro (Mar 13, 2007)

Fine by me.


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

Received sticks today from Frank "Jechelman"....good looking stuff for the troops!! 

Frank you must be thinning out the coolers again for more shopping. And you said you were sticking to your budget. :r

Thanks again

John


----------



## Tidefan73 (May 11, 2007)

Dave, I'm back in town, but I decided to order some more smokes for the troops. They should be here Monday or Tuesday. As soon as they arrive, I'll get them out to you.


----------



## Sturat (May 7, 2006)

Thank you John, and the rest of you guys, for all your effort. I will send more in the future.


----------



## ssgshaw (Mar 6, 2007)

Hey all,
Back in Iraq from a very fun and event filled R & R. Man I wish I could have stayed in the states.....only 7 months to go. Thanks again for all of your support. Screwbag is making us a humidor for our company, I tried to get to Phoenix to see him while on leave, but our trip led us elsewhere through Arizona. Special thanks to screwbag, 68trishield, and squid, everyone else too who has contributed some great cigars. We are getting a low on cigars here if anyone has some stogies going out we would appreciate some. Thanks again,
ssgshaw


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

ssgshaw said:


> Hey all,
> Back in Iraq from a very fun and event filled R & R. Man I wish I could have stayed in the states.....only 7 months to go. Thanks again for all of your support. Screwbag is making us a humidor for our company, I tried to get to Phoenix to see him while on leave, but our trip led us elsewhere through Arizona. Special thanks to screwbag, 68trishield, and squid, everyone else too who has contributed some great cigars. We are getting a low on cigars here if anyone has some stogies going out we would appreciate some. Thanks again,
> ssgshaw


Joshua,if I get something in this week I will try to get out to you.I go on R&R this Friday so it will be tight...


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

68TriShield said:


> Joshua,if I get something in this week I will try to get out to you.I go on R&R this Friday so it will be tight...


Dave

PM me his address. I've got a couple of boxes to go out this week and plently of sticks so I can cover him too.

John


----------



## jaycarla (Jun 10, 2007)

Didn't know where else to post this and I wanted to make sure that it didn't get lost in the shuffle.

Amazing. Coolest thing I have ever seen, just wish that she didn't have to do so many.:u

Well worth the 6:00 minutes it takes to watch it. Sorry if this has already made the rounds here, but wanted to share anyway. Worth watching again eve if you have seen it.

http://mfile.akamai.com/21772/wmv/g....com/21772/streaming/wmv/hancockportraits.asx


----------



## CeeGar (Feb 19, 2007)

jaycarla said:


> Didn't know where else to post this and I wanted to make sure that it didn't get lost in the shuffle.
> 
> Amazing. Coolest thing I have ever seen, just wish that she didn't have to do so many.:u
> 
> ...


What an incredible story and sentiment. A true blessing to the families that have lost someone in this war. Come home soon guys....


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

This weekend received a big box of cigars from "volfan" for the troops. nice sticks, the guys will enjoy them!!

Thanks scottie.:u


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

Sticks went out today to SSG Shaw. I'm going to be packing everything else up that is currently in my 2 "Troops Coolers" over the weekend and getting them ready to go out. So if anyone has any requests get them in. Also for Mike or Dave, if you guys have anyone you want sticks sent too please PM me a unit address.

At the end of next week I'm going to be taking a 4 week hiatus from the Troops Project so please do not send any additional cigars my way for the troops. Don't really know if I am going to be able to pick it back up when I return..time will tell.

Thanks to all the folks who have been so darn good about keeping this thing going with your donations for the guys and gals who are serving in Iraq & Afghanistan. :u

John


----------



## Mr Mojo Risin (May 26, 2007)

Ive got some cigars the troops might smoke, will this help? if so let me know what to do. Thanks Brian


----------



## TimButz2 (Jan 5, 2007)

I just wanted to share this will all of you generous brothers here at CS. I received a letter from abnLT(TJ Fera). He is one of the proud members of the 82nd Airborn over in Iraq. 

PapaJohn had sent my addy along with a nice care package of smokes to our troops and TJ wrote me to say thank you. He thanked all of the members for their support and generousity. He said that everytime they receive a package from all of us here at CS it puts a smile on all the Paratroopers faces.

I just want to say thank you to all the great members involved in supporting our troops. And more importantly a HUGE THANK YOU to all our men and women fighting for our freedom. This letter really made my day, I glad to know that our troops know how much we care about them and support them.

GOD BLESS AMERICA:u:u:u


----------



## squid (Oct 9, 2006)

TimButz2 said:


> I just wanted to share this will all of you generous brothers here at CS. I received a letter from abnLT(TJ Fera). He is one of the proud members of the 82nd Airborn over in Iraq.
> 
> PapaJohn had sent my addy along with a nice care package of smokes to our troops and TJ wrote me to say thank you. He thanked all of the members for their support and generousity. He said that everytime they receive a package from all of us here at CS it puts a smile on all the Paratroopers faces.
> 
> ...


Glad you received correspondence back from TJ. What a fine brother he is and even while he is in Afghanistan, he's doing his part by spreading the sticks around that he receives from us to folks in his as well as other units.

John....appreciate you looking out for TJ. Haven't heard from him on the receipt of the latest shipment he's received....but, seeing that he got your package, I know that it brought a smile to his face! I look forward to seeing him come home...but, he's got about another 5-6 months left if my count is correct.


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

squid said:


> Glad you received correspondence back from TJ. What a fine brother he is and even while he is in Afghanistan, he's doing his part by spreading the sticks around that he receives from us to folks in his as well as other units.
> 
> John....appreciate you looking out for TJ. Haven't heard from him on the receipt of the latest shipment he's received....but, seeing that he got your package, I know that it brought a smile to his face! I look forward to seeing him come home...but, he's got about another 5-6 months left if my count is correct.


I received a nice letter today from Lt. Fera dated 7/12 thanking us all for the recent box of sticks. Said his fellow paratroopers really appreicated Club Stogie folks remembering the guys that are serving in Afghanistan. Was getting ready to go back out in the field and was taking some with him if he got any "down time".

I'm sending one more box over this week before I shut down for a while. For anyone who's interested the Lt. serves with the 82nd, shares the sticks with everyone so I'm sure they go pretty darn fast. If anyone is intersted in sending sticks to the "other" war front contact Mike "squid". We can use all the help we can get.

papajohn...currently on R&R


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

Box going out tomorrow to Lt. Fera & his men serving with the 82nd Airborne in Afghanistan. Close to a 100 cigars and some snacks.

Feel free to join in helping our troops know we care.:u


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Thats a beautiful picture John


----------



## luckysob (Jul 23, 2007)

papajohn67 said:


> Box going out tomorrow to Lt. Fera & his men serving with the 82nd Airborne in Afghanistan. Close to a 100 cigars and some snacks.
> 
> Feel free to join in helping our troops know we care.:u


Great job Papajohn, I'm I newbie to CS and would like to send a care package to the guys and gals defending our freedom. Just wanted to know if you had any info for one or two GI's. I'll ship the packages myself.

Keep up that great work.


----------



## GeneralDisorder (Jul 6, 2007)

Just curious if any of you guys realize that the majority of troops can buy Cubans while they are on deployment.... It's pretty simple - you head over to the PX of any foreign nations military and ask for em. That's what my best friend did (Afghanistan).... but then he had a lot of disposable income, and was in the rear with the gear (log-dog) 9 days out of 10. 

Not knocking the effort - the guys love to receive stuff from the states. Just curious if people were generally aware of this practice.

GD


----------



## squid (Oct 9, 2006)

GeneralDisorder said:


> Just curious if any of you guys realize that the majority of troops can buy Cubans while they are on deployment.... It's pretty simple - you head over to the PX of any foreign nations military and ask for em. That's what my best friend did (Afghanistan).... but then he had a lot of disposable income, and was in the rear with the gear (log-dog) 9 days out of 10.
> 
> Not knocking the effort - the guys love to receive stuff from the states. Just curious if people were generally aware of this practice.
> 
> GD


GD.....I have quite often found that when anyone says something like "not knocking the effort....", it's sometimes a pretty good indicator that they are knocking the effort! Your point is what...that these folks can by cubans so we don't need to send sticks any longer?

Not sure about everyone else, but, I am quite aware that many of these folks (1) receive care packages from concerned individuals that wish to supply them with food items, and a wide assortment of other things, to include cigars; (2) well aware that many different organizations and individuals also put together shipments of sticks for distribution to overseas service members; (3) that the SOME troops also are not at a loss for having opportunities to purchase sticks,and (4) I am absolutely aware even many of the cigar manufacturers and distributors have teamed up to send smokes out to troops as well, on occasions. In fact, I have been the recipient of several Cuesta Rey Operation Iraqi Freedom sticks that have been gifted to me from some that we have sent sticks to.

However....I also fully understand that none of these practices apply necessarily to EVERY boot on the ground; that SOME have more access than others; that SOME of the opportunities for picking supplies up are sometimes limited by supply quantities and the timing of shipments, etc---and depending where you are located and what role you play...as in all conflicts, it has a lot to do with that as well. Desk jockies and staff weenies have always had the opportunities to sit back in relatively nice confines while others put one foot in front of the other and do the grunt work of the operations. Quite often, again, it depends on ones perspective and where one sits with regard to who has access to things.

I believe Club Stogie's track record of sending sticks to those that we are absolutely knowledgable that they'll get put to good use and are needed speaks for itself. Between the Tiki Hut shipments and the efforts of TriShield to many other individuals and units, Papajohn's and my relationship with CSM Frank Grippe of the 101st Abn Div; my work at the U.S. Special Operations Command and the contacts I have made with deployees from some of our personnel from the units; as well as personal friends that deploy with the 82nd Abn Division (LT T.J. Fera) and Theater Sustainment personnel (COL Mack McMillin)....pretty much leads me to believe that we're not necessarily being taken for a ride and based on photos and assorted email and feedback, etc., the sticks we collect and send out are being put to absolute good use by the recipients!

Not quite sure what your intent and motivation is GeneralDisorder behind your comments. We've been fortunate to have folks make very regular and significant contributions to this effort for a sustained period of time. The intent each and every person has had behind this effort is to give those that are serving, a few moments of respite and a small taste of home with some shipments of pretty good quality cigars. The respect and admiration that each of our contributors have shown, whether they have served in uniform or not, is all about one thing and one thing only....a small gift to those now serving with great honor on behalf of each American back here! Nothing more nothing less.

Again...just not real sure what your motivation is behind your comment....but the last thing I want to see in this thread is just another naysayer tell us what we're doing is wrong or is a wasted effort, much like the naysayers around the country that complain about why we're even overseas fighting this war. This is not a political thread....this thread and this effort is to give back to those that proudly serve in uniform, as well as civilians that have deployed in support of the operations. These guys are not the politicians. These guys serve where they are told to serve and our giving back to them in a small way is all that we're doing. I frankly don't care if they can buy Cubans or Davidoff's....the fact that Prozac Puro, Mr. Maduro, Txdyna, Mr. Mojo Risin, Timbutz2, and the many, many, many other great contributors are sending sticks to these guys in a concerted effort and in a show of our respect makes me damn proud of the folks on this site for what they have done and have continued to do for a sustained period of time.


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

Great post, Squid. :tu:tu

I have a spare box of Thompsons house cigars (Belmondo) from the early days :hn.

I dont want to pass off subpar cigars to our finest of Americans, but do you think they'd be able to be put to use on a more 'casual smoking' soldier? On one hand I hate to see them go to waste, because I wont smoke them, but on the other hand I dont want to send anything that would turn someone off to cigars.


----------



## squid (Oct 9, 2006)

Mark...don't hesitate sending the sticks. Papajohn and I have had several discussions on this subject. I think sometimes the quality of a stick is like beauty...it lies in the beholder. I have had some high quality cigar that I've sat on my porch and smoked. Sometimes I have found that the taste of the cigar did not appeal to me...at the time. I've had low-quality/yard gars that I've sat on the same porch with a couple buddies that I found was outstanding! Sometimes it might be the aging of the stick, sometimes it might be the company you're with, sometimes it might be what you're drinking, or sometimes, it might also be something as simple as a bad day at the office or school. Those Thompson's, I have NO doubt, will get put to great use in one of our outgoing shipments. I send them all.

If you need to send sticks to me....don't hesitate sending them to:

Mike "Squid" McCaskill
4083 Ardenwoods Drive
Fayetteville, NC 28306

I, at a minimum, send at least one box out each month...but, most often I have several shipments to send out each month. Additionally, with Papajohn out of the network for the next 6 weeks or so, I anticipate the frequency will pick up. So....again, I appreciate ANY support you and the rest of the CS members provide and any contribution is always received and shipped with thanks!

Mike


----------



## Sisyphus (Oct 9, 2005)

squid said:


> Desk jockies and staff weenies have always had the opportunities to sit back in relatively nice confines while others put one foot in front of the other and do the grunt work of the operations.


Greetings squid,

Of course "desk jockies and staff weenies" provide vital services for the poor bastards in the field. And nowadays, the enemy doesn't really care what a person's duty assignment is. 

I'll put together a shipment and get it off to you asap. Thanks for making the effort and taking the time to do this thing.

-Ken


----------



## squid (Oct 9, 2006)

Sisyphus said:


> Greetings squid,
> 
> Of course "desk jockies and staff weenies" provide vital services for the poor bastards in the field. And nowadays, the enemy doesn't really care what a person's duty assignment is.
> 
> ...


Ken...the attempt in my remarks was not to denigrate those in staff and office enviroments....especially now that *I am a desk jockey and a headquarters staff weenie*! However, much like the difference from executive suite's and the guy in the mailroom, the scenery is better at the top than it sometimes is when you're the guy in the mailroom looking up. Soldier's serving in Forward Operating Bases may not see things or have access to the same things as those in a rear headquarters company. Folks deploying to Kuwait may have more access to goods and services than the soldier serving in Afghanistan, etc.

Appreciate any support you may lend to continuing this program.


----------



## Sisyphus (Oct 9, 2005)

True enough. Funny, I bid farewell to the Army over 30 years ago and the memories still seem so vivid, as if it were yesterday. Maybe sending these cigars is a small gesture, but will be much appreciated -- and the memories can literally last a lifetime.

-Ken


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

Sisyphus said:


> Greetings squid,
> 
> Of course "desk jockies and staff weenies" provide vital services for the poor bastards in the field. And nowadays, the enemy doesn't really care what a person's duty assignment is.
> 
> ...


Brings back memories of when I was a REMF. Short period of time but found myself closer to meeting the grim reaper there so I went back out in the field where it was safe. Camp Eagle..1968 and they came through the wire. It truly was a Cluster F*** where many a "desk jockie" came face to face with the enemy.


----------



## GeneralDisorder (Jul 6, 2007)

squid said:


> GD.....I have quite often found that when anyone says something like "not knocking the effort....", it's sometimes a pretty good indicator that they are knocking the effort! Your point is what...that these folks can by cubans so we don't need to send sticks any longer?


Unlike some, I mean EXACTLY what I say. I made my point, and you tried to read between the lines. When I say I'm not knocking the effort, I mean exactly that. I'm prior service ARMY and I would not speak poorly of an effort to support the troops. I do my part too.



squid said:


> Not sure about everyone else, but, I am quite aware that many of these folks (1) receive care packages from concerned individuals that wish to supply them with food items, and a wide assortment of other things, to include cigars; (2) well aware that many different organizations and individuals also put together shipments of sticks for distribution to overseas service members; (3) that the SOME troops also are not at a loss for having opportunities to purchase sticks,and (4) I am absolutely aware even many of the cigar manufacturers and distributors have teamed up to send smokes out to troops as well, on occasions. In fact, I have been the recipient of several Cuesta Rey Operation Iraqi Freedom sticks that have been gifted to me from some that we have sent sticks to.
> 
> However....I also fully understand that none of these practices apply necessarily to EVERY boot on the ground; that SOME have more access than others; that SOME of the opportunities for picking supplies up are sometimes limited by supply quantities and the timing of shipments, etc---and depending where you are located and what role you play...as in all conflicts, it has a lot to do with that as well. Desk jockies and staff weenies have always had the opportunities to sit back in relatively nice confines while others put one foot in front of the other and do the grunt work of the operations. Quite often, again, it depends on ones perspective and where one sits with regard to who has access to things.
> 
> ...


I think you completely mis-understood my post. I was simply noting that they are available - even in Afghanistan, and yes - even at the smaller posts.

For every "grunt in the field" there are 9 in the rear. So only about 10% of the guys can't get their hands on them if they want em. Actually less than that because they all rotate through the major bases and could pick up some on rotation. This isn't WWII anymore. The simple fact is that the *majority* of stuff like this that gets sent out "for the troops" gets sucked up by the guys in the "mail room" that check all the packages, and by the upper NCO's and Officers. It's sad, but true I'm afraid. There's a percentage that gets down to the PV1 level, but it's generally small, and when it does, it's so memorable that they all take pictures and that's when you get to see the smiling faces filled with cigars....

As I said, I understand and agree completely with the gesture you guys are making, but sadly I'm acutely aware of what really happens once the stuff leaves our borders.

Personally I find it more equitable to support the families of my old unit's personnel while they are deployed. This both serves to alleviate their concerns, and frees up disposable income for them to buy things in-country. There's almost nothing they can't buy over there through the PX system. You wouldn't believe how much junk my friends bring back, or buy and then end up having to sell because they can't fit it all in their return luggage. Ebay is like a religion - lots of cash-flow, and no expenses :tu

Don't get too riled up - I'm just your neighborhood skeptic. I really hope you have found some good routes to get this stuff to the most deserving of the troops. The NCO's and Officers make enough to not need any handouts and frankly should be ashamed if they take any.

Rick


----------



## kansashat (Mar 13, 2004)

GeneralDisorder said:


> Unlike some, I mean EXACTLY what I say.
> 
> The simple fact is that the *majority* of stuff like this that gets sent out "for the troops" gets sucked up by the guys in the "mail room" that check all the packages, and by the upper NCO's and Officers. It's sad, but true I'm afraid. There's a percentage that gets down to the PV1 level, but it's generally small, and when it does, it's so memorable that they all take pictures and that's when you get to see the smiling faces filled with cigars....
> 
> Rick


You mean like this? This is The Delta Devil Dogs in '04 & the 1st package I sent to the troops. Every package I have sent since then has gotten to exactly where I sent it, so I respectfully disagree.


----------



## GeneralDisorder (Jul 6, 2007)

One picture does not insure equitable distribution, but it does make you feel better about the leadership in those cases. Some leadership is awesome about that stuff, but many are not. I've seen it from the top - having been on deployments with a HQ's company.

Rick


----------



## squid (Oct 9, 2006)

kansashat said:


> You mean like this? This is The Delta Devil Dogs in '04 & the 1st package I sent to the troops. Every package I have sent since then has gotten to exactly where I sent it, so I respectfully disagree.


:tpd: kansashat...I have to agree with you 100% with one exception. I do NOT respectfully disagree with GeneralDisorder, I find what he is saying to be absolute BULLSH**T!! Each and every package that I have sent from my personal contributions and those from the brothers on Club Stogie...and that equates now probably close to triple digits and thousands of sticks, and EVERY package that has been received has in turn been received by the intended recipient it was sent to. The posted pictures and comments that have been posted in this sight attest to many of the recipients proudly displaying what we've sent to them. The coins, the flags, the personal letters, the pictures, the OEF cigars that have been sent back, the postings on this thread and the Tiki Hut thread by those stationed abroad absolutely AFFIRM that what we are sending is received by the intended recipients and not "getting sucked up by the guys in the mailroom."

Again, I'm not quite sure what his purpose is on this thread if what he wants to do is come on here and effectively smackdown what each of us are doing. By making generalized comments and insinuating that what every person has done by shipping cigars to the troops, only in turn to have them taken by those in the mailroom is absolute crap. His intent is clear....and that is to stir the pot on this thread to have folks NOT ship sticks because, as he implies, they're being stolen by those in the mailroom. Not sure if it is some lingering resentment from perhaps a less than honorable tour of duty, not sure if he has a political bend to his desire to disrupt what has been an effective method for each of us to do something positive for the troops, or as his name implies--to just go in and out of threads to spread disorder and chaos---but, regardless of the intent, it's unwelcome, IMHO.

I liken him to be the equivalent of those that show up at funerals for fallen vets and do their war protests across the streets from the families!

Absolutely pathetic....if your intent GD is to create discord in this thread, then take your postings to another thread and work your charm in those. This thread is a thread of purpose. If you choose not to participate, that is your perogative...but at no time has this thread ever been about political leanings or any other form of chaos or discontentment, and it as long as the mods continue to let this thread run, it should remain free of these actions.


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

Squid is one of the good guys :u:u:u


----------



## kansashat (Mar 13, 2004)

This thread is here for the folks that wish to coordinate their efforts in sending packages to the troops.

I, for one, am grateful to those who donate cigars, etc. & a big thank you to the guys that spend a lot of time & effort keeping this thing going.

Let's not let this thread be corrupted by anything else shall we?


----------



## GeneralDisorder (Jul 6, 2007)

squid said:


> :tpd: kansashat...I have to agree with you 100% with one exception. I do NOT respectfully disagree with GeneralDisorder, I find what he is saying to be absolute BULLSH**T!!


Chill out.



squid said:


> Each and every package that I have sent from my personal contributions and those from the brothers on Club Stogie...and that equates now probably close to triple digits and thousands of sticks, and EVERY package that has been received has in turn been received by the intended recipient it was sent to. The posted pictures and comments that have been posted in this sight attest to many of the recipients proudly displaying what we've sent to them. The coins, the flags, the personal letters, the pictures, the OEF cigars that have been sent back, the postings on this thread and the Tiki Hut thread by those stationed abroad absolutely AFFIRM that what we are sending is received by the intended recipients and not "getting sucked up by the guys in the mailroom."


Ever been in the military? It isn't the privates that carry those coins....



squid said:


> Again, I'm not quite sure what his purpose is on this thread....





squid said:


> His intent is clear....and that is to stir the pot on this thread to have folks NOT ship sticks because, as he implies, they're being stolen by those in the mailroom.


So which is it? Are you sure, or not?



squid said:


> Not sure if it is some lingering resentment from perhaps a less than honorable tour of duty, not sure if he has a political bend


Not sure of much are you?



squid said:


> I liken him to be the equivalent of those that show up at funerals for fallen vets and do their war protests across the streets from the families!


Way to attack me with a straw man argument. Insinuating that because I am skeptical of the delivery systems and methods I must be politically motivated and some kind of anti-war monster that taunts families of dead soldiers?!? You sir, are an a$$hat.



squid said:


> Absolutely pathetic....if your intent GD is to create discord in this thread, then take your postings to another thread and work your charm in those. This thread is a thread of purpose. If you choose not to participate, that is your perogative...but at no time has this thread ever been about political leanings or any other form of chaos or discontentment, and it as long as the mods continue to let this thread run, it should remain free of these actions.


Again painting me into some kind of politically motivated pot-stirring evangelical neophyte when I have said nothing of the kind.

I merely questioned how you are assuring that deserving troops (talking low ranks here) are actually getting this stuff. If you can't answer me in a normal tone with legitimate evidence to that effect than it doesn't engender much faith in anyone reading this dialog does it?

GD


----------



## GeneralDisorder (Jul 6, 2007)

kansashat said:


> This thread is here for the folks that wish to coordinate their efforts in sending packages to the troops.


I sincerely apologize for starting this. I just want to impress the need for careful checking on where this stuff is going. I've known lots of officers in my time that would distribute 25% of the stuff, and keep the decent booze and cigars for themselves rather than (they think) waste it on the "grunts". I hated seeing it when I was in, and I have a hard time believing anything has changed based on my many contacts that just returned from Afghanistan.

GD


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

Sure quiet around here lately.

I've been a bit slow these days but finally packed up the final sticks in the Troops coolers. Pictured cigars going off to 2 different units in Iraq. Will be sure to get them off Monday moring.


----------



## kansashat (Mar 13, 2004)

I'll be putting a little package together for squid's guys here soon......haven't sent anything in a while......am about due.


----------



## squid (Oct 9, 2006)

I know that Papajohn67 posted earlier about the lack of activity on this thread....but, thanks to many of you for keeping things going. Some of you have contacted me by PM of your intention to sending some sticks for the Troops. Much appreciated to all of you that support this continuing and long-running thread!

For those that might want to participate in this thread by sending sticks for the troops...it's really pretty simple. Guidelines have been posted several times...but here are some of the highlights ---

1. Anyone and everyone is encouraged to participate. This thread is NOT a political thread...it simply is about taking a few minutes to ship out some cigars to a few folks that collect from CS Brothers and Sisters and then box them up for shipment overseas - Iraq and Afghanistan, as well as a few other out of the way places.

2. We ask for any contributions 5, 10, 15, or whatever you can offer.

3. We're not necessarily seeking Top-Dollar sticks...but, a general rule of thumb is that we would like to ship out to the troops the same kinds of sticks that YOU wouldn't mind putting in your mouth to light up. 

4. A card or note with your name and return address, email address, and your Club Stogie name is ALWAYS encouraged. When we box up the packages, I always include your note with your sticks in hopes that one of the troops will contact you personally and direct. However, at a minimum, I have a standard flyer that I place in each box with Club Stogie website info, etc., encouraging the folks on the receiving end to log in and let us hear from them!

5. Although you will find many participating in this venture...I will tell you that Trishield68, Papajohn67, and I (Squid) have been working on this effort for a while. I couldn't begin to count up the thousands of sticks that each of us, as well as STITCH45, have sent from collected cigars or our own private donations. 

6. PM us or look back on this thread for our addresses...and if you get the sticks to us...we'll take care of getting them overseas to the troops!

7. Where do we send? We are occasionally sent addresses or receive requests for shipments. We do have to be very careful with where and who we send to just to ensure that they get out to those that need the sticks. I personally do NOT normally send sticks to those stationed stateside or to locations around the world that has local community access to B&M's, etc. I typically send to units that I know of in Iraq or Afghanistan and that I have direct knowledge of who is receiving the sticks for appropriate use and distribution. Not a single package that I know of has been misappropriated or divested of its contents that was supposed to go to them. Confirmation of receipt typically takes about 7 days for sticks that I have sent.

8. Shipment schedules --- I typically like to have one large box go out at a minimum of monthly. Depending upon contests, donations, gifts, my own purchases, sometimes determines earlier shipments.

Thanks to those that have shipped to us in the past. Your donations are ALWAYS welcome...and based on comments noted on this thread on numerous occasions...the sticks are WELL RECEIVED and thoroughly enjoyed by the Troops.

If you have a donation you would like to make....I will be shipping another box out on 17 August. Your donations are always welcome!

FYI....Papajohn is going to be out of action for a few weeks. Believe he will peek in to the site on occasion; however, he'll be down and not be able to ship for a short while. Please contact Dave (Trishield) or myself if you have sticks you'd like to donate!

Thanks---Squid


----------



## squid (Oct 9, 2006)

Meant to comment earlier...but didn't want to combine the last posting with this one. My hat is off to Ken, AKA - Sisyphus for an *OUTSTANDING* array of sticks that he has sent for my next shipment out for the troops.

Meant to post earlier than today; however, I had to delay picking up sticks from the post office until Saturday, when I was headed out of town. BUT...the wait was definitely worth it, as I am sure you will see from the picture posted! There are some great smokes in this shipment that the troops will purely enjoy!

Thanks Ken...my appreciation goes out to you for your great partcipation. Now...please tell me that you're NOT like Riverdawg and are a Oregon Duck fan with them funky looking uniforms!!! :ss


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Great package of smokes, Ken....kudos to you! :tu


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Thanks for the post Mike!FYI, I am shipping in the next week or two,so anyone that wants to pitch in please shoot me a PM...:u


----------



## Sisyphus (Oct 9, 2005)

squid said:


> Now...please tell me that you're NOT like Riverdawg and are a Oregon Duck fan with them funky looking uniforms!!! :ss


Heh! Well hey, gotta root for the hometeam, right?










-Ken


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 21, 2006)

Mike

Ive got a good sized box of stogies packed up and will be sending them your way in the morning. I finally got over to the B&M in Austin where I get my bundles and picked up a bundle and another 25 misc. sticks. I'll shoot you a PM with the DC# later tommorrow after Ive shipped it


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

txdyna65 said:


> Mike
> 
> Ive got a good sized box of stogies packed up and will be sending them your way in the morning. I finally got over to the B&M in Austin where I get my bundles and picked up a bundle and another 25 misc. sticks. I'll shoot you a PM with the DC# later tommorrow after Ive shipped it


Kenny you are a kind and generous soul.:u

Mike I have sticks for Lt Fera just sitting. Sort of waiting to make sure he got his most recent care package. Hell can't they just stop the war for a while so he and his men can come in and kick back for a while.


----------



## squid (Oct 9, 2006)

Thank you Kenny for being a constant source of supplies for the troops. You are indeed one great Brother!

Papajohn....you're right. I hate when a war gets in the way of a good smoke!! Something cruel and inhuman about that. Believe they need to amend the Geneva Convention and input an article that allows for a daily cigar break!


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 21, 2006)

Mike headed your way. Gonna leave the DC# here for you. I will try to check back on it in a few days, but Im headed back to work tommorrow night so I dont know when I'll get the chance.

*DC# 0307 0020 0001 8758 7381*


----------



## rack04 (Jun 24, 2007)

squid coming your way. Sorry I misplaced the DC#.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

rack04 said:


> squid coming your way. Sorry I misplaced the DC#.


Thanks for helping out Bro...


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

My humidor came with 75 no name sticks. I'll be sending some of those real soon, honestly I will likely send over half. I just don't want that many in my humidor, I'll never smoke them all.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Darrell said:


> My humidor came with 75 no name sticks. I'll be sending some of those real soon, honestly I will likely send over half. I just don't want that many in my humidor, I'll never smoke them all.


Thanks Darrell! These sticks are getting sent all over Afganistan so every donation helps :u


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

68TriShield said:


> Thanks Darrell! These sticks are getting sent all over Afganistan so every donation helps :u


Ugh.

I was there and recieved no sticks. I did get some beef jerky though. :tu


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

Darrell said:


> Ugh.
> 
> I was there and recieved no sticks. I did get some beef jerky though. :tu


I've sent beef jerky & pepperoni along with my last couple of packages. Hope the guys enjoy it. So do they or does it bring a ho-hum?


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

Received a nice letter today from a Marine Lt. who received a box of cigars I sent a while back. He talked about passing them out to his men while out on an extended operation and the bonding moments with fellow troops. He also talked about winding down his 2nd deployment and the positive things and changes that he has seen in the war.

He thanked me for the support but we all know that it is the effort and generosity of CS members that has made this thing work.

He closed by saying, "This is a young man's job and I'm glad I can carry on the tradition of doing my part".

Spoken like a true Marine!!


----------



## jaycarla (Jun 10, 2007)

Mike, have and some Famous Nic 3000's and Nic 1000's headed your way. Just had them shipped directly to you, hope that is ok.

:u

UPS Ground shipping, you probably know when it would arrive.


----------



## squid (Oct 9, 2006)

jaycarla said:


> Mike, have and some Famous Nic 3000's and Nic 1000's headed your way. Just had them shipped directly to you, hope that is ok.
> 
> :u
> 
> UPS Ground shipping, you probably know when it would arrive.


Much appreciated....shouldn't take long to get here. We'll let you know when it gets to the doorsteps. Much appreciate your continuing generosity.

Mike


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Papajohn...can you use some of the 400 plus cigars from the Chili pepper auction?


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Making room for incoming...:u Thanks everyone :tu








these little fellas are shipping out...


----------



## rack04 (Jun 24, 2007)

Wow. Very impressive. :tu


----------



## squid (Oct 9, 2006)

My regrets to *Kenny (Txdyna65) and Mark (Borndead1)* for not posting on this thread earlier that I received each of your sticks for the troops. I've not gotten the batteries in the camera yet...but, will try to post an outbound shipment photo before they head out.

Once again...two fine brothers have come through to share some of their sticks for those on the otherside of the pond! Well Done and Much Appreciated to both of you!


----------



## rack04 (Jun 24, 2007)

Squid did you get the pack that I sent last week? I should have another box out your way on Monday or Tuesday.


----------



## habanos2004 (Aug 19, 2007)

*THIS POST HAS BEEN REMOVED BECAUSE THIS NEW USER HAS NOT READ THE USER AGREEMENT AFTER HE REGISTERED HERE ON CLUB STOGIE.*

here's the RULES that can be found here as well:



pds said:


> With the desire of making your experience at Club Stogie an enjoyable one, there are three simple rules that can help new members in the forums.
> 
> 1) *DO NOT* ask how to buy Cubans in the United States. Cuban *cigars are illegal in the U.S., end of discussion*. We suggest reading through the forums for more information, or you can check out the following link from the United States Customs Department.
> 
> ...


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 21, 2006)

squid said:


> My regrets to *Kenny (Txdyna65) and Mark (Borndead1)* for not posting on this thread earlier that I received each of your sticks for the troops. I've not gotten the batteries in the camera yet...but, will try to post an outbound shipment photo before they head out.
> 
> Once again...two fine brothers have come through to share some of their sticks for those on the otherside of the pond! Well Done and Much Appreciated to both of you!


No problem Mike, just glad you got them. Im at work again and havent had time to check the DC or with you to make sure it arrived.


----------



## squid (Oct 9, 2006)

rack04 said:


> Squid did you get the pack that I sent last week? I should have another box out your way on Monday or Tuesday.


I'd bet that I received them; however, I received a phone call from my son (who went to the beach on Friday and is due back tomorrow) that he picked up my mail before he left to go out of town. Said I had a box (no doubt cigars) that he has in his car...that I am betting is your box of sticks that you sent.

As soon as he returns on Tuesday, I'll let you know that I have received them.

Mike


----------



## rack04 (Jun 24, 2007)

Dave head up!

DC # 0103 8555 7490 3061 4045


----------



## rusty pittis (Jun 8, 2007)

Could someone PM me with an addy to send some sticks for the troops.????thanks guys i'd like to help out anyway possible


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

rack04 said:


> Dave head up!
> 
> DC # 0103 8555 7490 3061 4045


Thanks Justin!


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

I got a great shipment of smokes from Hova45 today,thanks Joey!

and another sweet package from Hurricane6 for the troops and some awesome hitchhikers for me  Thanks a bunch Rick and thanks for all you do Brother...


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

rack04 said:


> Dave head up!
> 
> DC # 0103 8555 7490 3061 4045


Landed today! Thanks for the nice sticks Justin :tu


----------



## squid (Oct 9, 2006)

Received two shipments from two brothers, *"Under A Mountain"* and *"Beamish" *that just wanted to show their support for the troops. Thanks guys....some excellent sticks heading out this week for Iraq and Afghanistan...much appreciate your generosity and willingness to lend a hand for the soldiers. A salute to both of you.

Just gotta say, and I believe Papajohn67 and 68Trishield have expressed it themselves in past postings, but this site continues to amaze me with the willingness of all you brothers. Whether it be for sticks for the troops, a prayer for families, receipt of unsolicited sticks in bombs, and a wide array of other endeavors that are frequently posted on this site, there can just not be any other website like this one where folks share so willingly with others that they've never met, but yet share a common love for something...the golden leaf! Thanks to everyone for all that you do!

Thanks again Greg and Steven....your sticks will do much to put a smile on some faces in the big sandbox across the pond!!! :tu :tu

Squid


----------



## Under A Mountain (May 24, 2007)

Glad they made it.
Thanks for all the work you guys do, it makes it easy for us to contribute.
:tu


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

I got a nice package of cigars and humidifier fluid and beads from Darrell aka Darrell :ss Thanks Sarge!


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

68TriShield said:


> I got a nice package of cigars and humidifier fluid and beads from Darrell aka Darrell :ss Thanks Sarge!


My pleasure! :tu

Thanks for all you do, Dave!


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

I think I posted this one already but hova45 sent a great package with a few tag-a-longs for me:ss Thanks Joey!:u


----------



## discdog (Jun 23, 2006)

papajohn67 said:


> Edwin
> 
> As a combat vet I will always remember the stuff that came our way in Vietnam from out of the blue. Never and I mean never can we do enough for the people we send off to fight our wars!!
> 
> papajohn


Said perfectly and can only add,"Thank you all for what you do, have done or will be doing".


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

rusty pittis sent a nice big bag of troop smokes,i got them today.Thanks Man!


----------



## squid (Oct 9, 2006)

To All----

I knew this day was coming, as my work life kept increasing and my amount of time available in a 24-hour period began to decrease...but, I have found that I am unable to work for the government, run a real estate company, maintain my yard and home upkeep, spend some time with the family, and also find my own few minutes in the day to get away to have a nice smoke!

With all that said....I am going to have to bow out from continuing my mission of collecting sticks from some damn fine brothers and shipping overseas to those proudly serving this country. I will continue to support future shipments on a periodic basis to those that might pick up the slack (Dave - Trishield and John - Papjohn), as well as some individual shipments to some of my friends that are deployed, but....nothing on a regular basis.

My thanks to everyone that have been active in this program. I can't thank you folks enough for always meeting the challenge. I thank each of you and I salute all of you that participated.

Please continue to support Dave and John, as well as the various troop lotteries that are frequently run.

Regards...

Mike "Squid" McCaskill


----------



## Sisyphus (Oct 9, 2005)

squid said:


> I am going to have to bow out from continuing my mission of collecting sticks from some damn fine brothers and shipping overseas to those proudly serving this country.


A million thanks for all your work, Mike. You're one of the best of good people. :tu

-Ken


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 21, 2006)

Totally understandable Mike, if you need anything in the future, dont hesitate to ask me  Thanks for all you've done so far, my family and I apprecite it.


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

Mike I know where your coming from and you have done more than your part in keeping this going. So I guess I will jump back in the game. If you have any contacts feel free to send them my way and I'll try to get sticks off to them.

John


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

Thanks, squid (Mike) for your hard work and efforts devoted to this worthy endeavor. Looking forward to meeting you in Lexington. :ss


----------



## squid (Oct 9, 2006)

papajohn67 said:


> Mike I know where your coming from and you have done more than your part in keeping this going. So I guess I will jump back in the game. If you have any contacts feel free to send them my way and I'll try to get sticks off to them.
> 
> John


Will do John.

By the way...TJ was indeed back here on R&R. Between getting "reaquainted" with his newlywed (married only about a month before deploying) and doing some yard work to make his new home look good...he didn't have a lot of time to get on the net or to come out and play much. You may have heard from him by now because he is back in Afghanistan for another 7-8 months. I'll get you some addresses.

Mike


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

If a trusted member wants to help carry the torch here it would take some pressure off of Papajohn...


----------



## rusty pittis (Jun 8, 2007)

Glad ya got the box tri-shield!!!!!


----------



## Jechelman (Apr 29, 2006)

Mike, I want to add my most enthusiastic THANKS for all your efforts supporting our troops!

Frank


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

rusty pittis said:


> Glad ya got the box tri-shield!!!!!


I did,thanks again!:u


----------



## ramblinsmoke (May 30, 2007)

Thanks, Mike, for being a great asset to this board and for being all those adjectives that are used to describe the "good guys."

Mike was the first one to encourage me to send what I could to the troops although other BOTLs may have been sending tons more than I could. 

I understand the time issues, with school back in full swing (I teach and have two daughters in school and involved with various activites) my time is limited too (hard to find the time to really enjoy a good smoke right now.) I can't imagine keeping up with all that and being "the middle man" for the troops effort.


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

I just wanted to let everyone know that I'll be stepping up to assist Dave (68Trishield) and John (papajohn67) in sending cigar donations overseas to the troops. 

I'll try my very best to pick-up where Mike (squid) left off. He's offered to help me out until I get the hang of it! 

:u:u:u:u:u:u:u:u:u:u


----------



## Studebaker (Jan 29, 2007)

Squid, let me join the chorus of thanks for all you've done here. And a Tar Heel fan to boot! 

All kidding aside, enjoy the added spare time.


----------



## avo_addict (Nov 29, 2006)

Mike, thanks for all you've done for the troops. I know it's not an easy task to collect and ship smokes to them. 

Patrick, thanks for stepping up for Mike. You are a great BOTL. :tu


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

I got a PM from Mustang at FOB Rushmore.He said got the last shipment and that he'll post some pics when he has a chance.He also was surprised at how much we sent...:u


----------



## rack04 (Jun 24, 2007)

Wait till they see the 1500 from the lottery.:cb


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

rack04 said:


> Wait till they see the 1500 from the lottery.:cb


We'll have to spread that around.He's pretty full up at the moment :tu


----------



## stevieray (Sep 28, 2006)

68TriShield said:


> I got a PM from Mustang at FOB Rushmore.He said got the last shipment and that he'll post some pics when he has a chance.He also was surprised at how much we sent...:u


:tu


----------



## Lorglath (Aug 22, 2007)

Hey all, one of my buddies is going over to Iraq next Monday and after a short while of being over there I am going to send him a care package including some smokes, probably about 30 from my collection and some starbuck's coffee. I am posting this here to ask a general question, I know everyone sends to one person to send out to the troops, how do they decide who to send to... and also, please don't flame me here, is it acceptable if people want to send me sticks to send out to my buddy's brigade (or whatever they are called in the Marines)?
I make this post with apprehension seeing as i am a n00b and i do not want people to think that i am just asking for cigars and taking them for myself, i will take pic's of the whole process. If this is unacceptable i can remove the post but will still send my shipment to them. Please post feedback and i will plan accordingly, either ship my stuff out soon, or wait, collect, and send out a large package.


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

First, your friend is fortunate to have a good buddy like you that wants to support him and the other guys. :tu

Why don't you contact 68TriShield, Mr.Maduro or papajohn67 with his info. They are experienced and trusted members here and insure that the cigars are distributed and accounted for. Please don't take this personally. I appreciate your willingness to support the troops. :ss


----------



## Mindflux (Dec 5, 2005)

How do I get in on this? I've got some cigars I'd not mind sending to the boys over seas.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Mindflux said:


> How do I get in on this? I've got some cigars I'd not mind sending to the boys over seas.


Send them to me,Mr.Maduro or Papajohn67...Pick one


----------



## rack04 (Jun 24, 2007)

68TriShield said:


> Send them to me,Squid or Papajohn67...Pick one


Or Mr.Maduro? :tu


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

rack04 said:


> Or Mr.Maduro? :tu


edited :tu Squid has retired...


----------



## squid (Oct 9, 2006)

68TriShield said:


> edited :tu Squid has retired...


:r :r Don't they normally shoot horses that serve no further purpose? :ss


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

squid said:


> :r :r Don't they normally shoot horses that serve no further purpose? :ss


I wouldn't say that Mike


----------



## emelbee (Aug 8, 2006)

Smokes for the troops on the way to Mr.Maduro
DC # 0307 0020 0003 4182 8022
Thanks for doing this, Patrick!


----------



## jockolarity (Sep 2, 2007)

100 mixed cigars that have been sent to *68TriShield*, with the tracking and a check for re-shipping. I am sure I could have messed up the first order out. Glad the wife posts the directions home to my work clothes.


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

jockolarity said:


> 100 mixed cigars that have been sent to *68TriShield*, with the tracking and a check for re-shipping. I am sure I could have messed up the first order out. Glad the wife posts the directions home to my work clothes.


Awesome effort!!! :tu :u


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Thanks Mr.Moo for two lovely box's of premium cigars :ss


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

emelbee said:


> Smokes for the troops on the way to Mr.Maduro
> DC # 0307 0020 0003 4182 8022
> Thanks for doing this, Patrick!


These arrived!!! Thanks....the troops are going to enjoy that fine selection!! :u


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

I got a great big bag of nice looking sticks from smokinape,hand delivered last night along with a little bomb.Thank you Jeremy!


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Patrick,I got slammed with troop smokes today.Get ready...


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

68TriShield said:


> Patrick,I got slammed with troop smokes today.Get ready...


Ok...I'm ready....

I received a nice donation of smokes from jjirons69!! These are going to make quite a few people very happy!! :tu


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

Received another nice letter today from Lt Fera..one of the guys on the other war front, Afganistan. He closed by saying:

"Thanks again for all of your support, please pass my thanks to everyone else who helped to make the packages possible. We're all grateful for the love we're getting from back home".

Those thanks are meant for the folks here on CS who have continued the efforts to get sticks and other personal items off to the troops. I'm putting together another package for him & his people as well as another outfit. Anyone who may be interested in joining the cause is welcome to PM me if you have donations you would like to send. The good Lt. is humping a heavy ruck on America's behalf and I'd like to keep it full of sticks and other goodies for him and his men.:u


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 21, 2006)

You should be getting a package from me any day Patrick.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

papajohn67 said:


> Received another nice letter today from Lt Fera..one of the guys on the other war front, Afganistan. He closed by saying:
> 
> "Thanks again for all of your support, please pass my thanks to everyone else who helped to make the packages possible. We're all grateful for the love we're getting from back home".
> 
> Those thanks are meant for the folks here on CS who have continued the efforts to get sticks and other personal items off to the troops. I'm putting together another package for him & his people as well as another outfit. Anyone who may be interested in joining the cause is welcome to PM me if you have donations you would like to send. The good Lt. is humping a heavy ruck on America's behalf and I'd like to keep it full of sticks and other goodies for him and his men.:u


How many coolers full do you want John?


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

txdyna65 said:


> You should be getting a package from me any day Patrick.


Package received!!! A great selection for our boys and girls overseas, and a :BS selection for me for my birthday! 

Thanks Kenny!! :u


----------



## Prozac_Puros (Mar 14, 2007)

Out this afternoon to Mr. Maduro
0103 8555 7491 9160 5890


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

jockolarity said:


> 100 mixed cigars that have been sent to *68TriShield*, with the tracking and a check for re-shipping. I am sure I could have messed up the first order out. Glad the wife posts the directions home to my work clothes.


Thanks Brother! :u


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

papajohn67 said:


> Received another nice letter today from Lt Fera..one of the guys on the other war front, Afganistan. He closed by saying:
> 
> "Thanks again for all of your support, please pass my thanks to everyone else who helped to make the packages possible. We're all grateful for the love we're getting from back home".
> 
> Those thanks are meant for the folks here on CS who have continued the efforts to get sticks and other personal items off to the troops. I'm putting together another package for him & his people as well as another outfit. Anyone who may be interested in joining the cause is welcome to PM me if you have donations you would like to send. The good Lt. is humping a heavy ruck on America's behalf and I'd like to keep it full of sticks and other goodies for him and his men.:u


Yours is on the left John,Patrick's is on the right...


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

68TriShield said:


> Yours is on the left John,Patrick's is on the right...


Yeah, Baby....Yeah!! :tu


----------



## SmokinApe (Jun 20, 2007)

wow


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

Good Grief!!:tu


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

Happy to help Dave!!


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

Received a package of some fien smokes from BaldBassist!! Thanks!! :tu

Received a large package of premium smokes from 4WheelVFR!! Those smokes will sure put a smile on the troops faces!!  Thanks for the extras for me!! :tu


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

Dave

Boxes arrived today....enough to suppy Patton's Army.:tu

Thanks!!


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

papajohn67 said:


> Dave
> 
> Boxes arrived today....enough to suppy Patton's Army.:tu
> 
> Thanks!!


Mine too!!


----------



## Dan_ (Dec 16, 2006)

Where do I send my stuff? I have about 50+ I am donating.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

papajohn67 said:


> Dave
> 
> Boxes arrived today....enough to suppy Patton's Army.:tu
> 
> Thanks!!


Don't thank me,I just mailed them


Mr.Maduro said:


> Mine too!!


Good deal Patrick!


Dan_ said:


> Where do I send my stuff? I have about 50+ I am donating.


Pick one of us three and PM for a address.FWIW I'm pretty well set at the moment,thanks for helping out:u


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

Received a nice supply yesterday from Prozac_Puros!! Thanks for the support!! :tu :u


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

Wanted to thank Ken "Zoomschwortz" for bringing a nice bunch of sticks to the Seattle herf for the troops!! :tu

Glad to meet you there and I know the troops will enjoy them.

John


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

Boxes are going out tomorrow to Afghanistan and a new Marine unit in Iraq.

All due to the BOTL's on CS who keep the sticks coming for our troops!!:tu

John


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

Received some great cigars from Jeff "Fibo" for the troops. Some really quality sticks that are already packed and ready to go.

Thanks again Jeff & welcome to CS.

John


----------



## Zoomschwortz (Jul 14, 2006)

papajohn67 said:


> Wanted to thank Ken "Zoomschwortz" for bringing a nice bunch of sticks to the Seattle herf for the troops!! :tu
> 
> Glad to meet you there and I know the troops will enjoy them.
> 
> John


Thanks John, I only wish I could have done more.

It was great to meet you and thanks for all that you do for the Troops.

Ken


----------



## ssgshaw (Mar 6, 2007)

papajohn67,
Thanks again for all the cigars that have come our way in Iraq. The guys really appreciate it. It is starting to cool down some here and we are all starting to smoke a bit more again, if you have any extras we would be glad to smoke them. We have about 90 days left in our 15 month rotation and we are all getting anxious to get back home. EIther way let me know, Thanks again for all your support,
ssgshaw


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

ssgshaw said:


> papajohn67,
> Thanks again for all the cigars that have come our way in Iraq. The guys really appreciate it. It is starting to cool down some here and we are all starting to smoke a bit more again, if you have any extras we would be glad to smoke them. We have about 90 days left in our 15 month rotation and we are all getting anxious to get back home. EIther way let me know, Thanks again for all your support,
> ssgshaw


Let me know if you need some more ammo John...


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

ssgshaw said:


> papajohn67,
> Thanks again for all the cigars that have come our way in Iraq. The guys really appreciate it. It is starting to cool down some here and we are all starting to smoke a bit more again, if you have any extras we would be glad to smoke them. We have about 90 days left in our 15 month rotation and we are all getting anxious to get back home. EIther way let me know, Thanks again for all your support,
> ssgshaw


I'll get a package out tomorrow....assume same APO.

John


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

ssgshaw said:


> papajohn67,
> Thanks again for all the cigars that have come our way in Iraq. The guys really appreciate it. It is starting to cool down some here and we are all starting to smoke a bit more again, if you have any extras we would be glad to smoke them. We have about 90 days left in our 15 month rotation and we are all getting anxious to get back home. EIther way let me know, Thanks again for all your support,
> ssgshaw


Sticks are outbound.:u


----------



## ssgshaw (Mar 6, 2007)

papajohn67 said:


> Sticks are outbound.:u


Thanks again, I will let you know when we get them, I will also try to get some more pictures from one of our nightly smokes posted on here. SSG Shaw


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

Received a bunch of nice sticks today from Mark "borndead1) for the troops.

I'll see if I can get them off to the Navy for you.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

FOB Rushmore,theres a 16 pounder heading your way Kristian!


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

I received a nice bag of cigars today from Tony aka Newcigarz.Thanks once again Brother!


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

68TriShield said:


> I received a nice bag of cigars today from Tony aka Newcigarz.Thanks once again Brother!


Glad they got there safe Dave. I hope the troops enjoy them! :tu


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

This time it was the Professor that sent a very generous selection,thanks Darrel!


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

copy of a email from the Smoke Pit...
How's it going. This is Kristian DiPersio out in Afghanistan. I wanted to say thanks, I got your boxes the other day. As far as future requests go if you could try to get some ACID cigars it would be appreciated I know myself and a few other people here really enjoy them. If you can't get them it's not a big deal. We really appreciate everything that has been sent to us. I'm making sure to send cigars down range and sharing the wealth with as many soldiers as I can. I'll try to get some pictures for you on the next cigar night, I know I've been slacking with pictures and forum posts.


----------



## squid (Oct 9, 2006)

68TriShield said:


> copy of a email from the Smoke Pit...
> How's it going. This is Kristian DiPersio out in Afghanistan. I wanted to say thanks, I got your boxes the other day. As far as future requests go if you could try to get some ACID cigars it would be appreciated I know myself and a few other people here really enjoy them. If you can't get them it's not a big deal. We really appreciate everything that has been sent to us. I'm making sure to send cigars down range and sharing the wealth with as many soldiers as I can. I'll try to get some pictures for you on the next cigar night, I know I've been slacking with pictures and forum posts.


:r :r Wow....special requests now! Appears that we have troops with special palates and tastes for sticks now? :ss

I'll see if I can round some up for you Dave to send over.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Heres a email from the Tiki Hut...
David:

Thank you for the two shipments of cigars. We were just about "Black" on cigars. They came at a very fortuitous time as several teams from "Down Range" were coming through and we were able to hook them up with cigars to take back to their FOBs. In some cases, so small or in situations that they don't run their generators but 4 hours per day.

In response to your original question, I will not be leaving until next April or May. Many of the current members of the Tiki Hut Cigar Afficianados / Smokers / Connoisseurs will be leaving between now and then. Rest assured that I / we will identify suitable replacements and put you in contact with each other before I rotate out. 

Thank you for all that you and all the members of Club Stogie do for us over here, it is greatly appreciated and a definite moral booster. 

Sincerely,


SFC Tom Vose


----------



## ssgshaw (Mar 6, 2007)

*Thanks Papajohn*

John, 
Just wanted to say thanks for the box of stogies. We got them 2 days ago. The guys always love it when a new box comes in. There are a few in the group that didn't know what a "maduro" was or what a CAO was, until now anyway. Alot of them have actually started to get selective on what they smoke. In the Army we have a COA or Certificate of Achievement, and I would be damned if Nathan asks for a one of the COAs everytime he comes to get a cigar, then I let him know "CAO", and what do you think he asks for 2 days later, yep.... He sure likes them though. We really do appreciate all the support you have given to us. The cigars have went from the Battalion CSM down the the lowest PVT and back up to the COL or LTC when they stop in. Our 1SG is always on the prowl for a cigar too. I never thought a cigar could bring that much relaxation and enjoyment to people who perhaps have never smoked one before. I can't blame them though, because I feel that way every time I light one up. So tonight when me, Joe, Nathan, and Steve sit down in about 5 minutes, this one is for you guys back there, for keeping us supplied and in good spirits, I will get some pics up soon. Thanks again, SSG Shaw


----------



## squid (Oct 9, 2006)

*Re: Thanks Papajohn*



ssgshaw said:


> John,
> Just wanted to say thanks for the box of stogies. We got them 2 days ago. The guys always love it when a new box comes in. There are a few in the group that didn't know what a "maduro" was or what a CAO was, until now anyway. Alot of them have actually started to get selective on what they smoke. In the Army we have a COA or Certificate of Achievement, and I would be damned if Nathan asks for a one of the COAs everytime he comes to get a cigar, then I let him know "CAO", and what do you think he asks for 2 days later, yep.... He sure likes them though. We really do appreciate all the support you have given to us. The cigars have went from the Battalion CSM down the the lowest PVT and back up to the COL or LTC when they stop in. Our 1SG is always on the prowl for a cigar too. I never thought a cigar could bring that much relaxation and enjoyment to people who perhaps have never smoked one before. I can't blame them though, because I feel that way every time I light one up. So tonight when me, Joe, Nathan, and Steve sit down in about 5 minutes, this one is for you guys back there, for keeping us supplied and in good spirits, I will get some pics up soon. Thanks again, SSG Shaw


Awesome.....now THIS is what we do it for!!! Enjoy them fella's, and John, Dave, Pat---keep up the great work!!! :tu


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

6 LARGE boxes went out today to our troops in Iraq!

:u:u:u

Also received one VERY LARGE package from LeeBoob from his "Something Extra Box Pass" - Awesome!!!

These will go out with my next shipment within a week or two!! Thanks.


----------



## TX_toker (Jan 14, 2007)

I've got some sticks I'd like to send our troops. How can I help??


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

TX_toker said:


> I've got some sticks I'd like to send our troops. How can I help??


PM Sent.


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

Out and on it's way in the morning heading in the direction of the 82nd :u serving in Afghanistan. Thanks to all of the Club Stogie members who made this shipment possible.

BTW a very nice selection of cigars!! :tu

John


----------



## lucky (Oct 15, 2007)

stitch45 said:


> I'm just trying to keep a Thread going here,
> If Any Service people out there in Iraq or Afghanistan or any other God forsaken Hell hole would like to be added to my list for recieveing cigars from the members here pm Me your APO/FPO
> A HUGE Thanks to everyone who has and is helping out with this
> *RockeyP, accedent, jxpfeer, rockeyr, Papajohn67, *And a few others who I will name in the next post as soon as I go back and write them all down
> Thanks All of you, If I forgot you this time, you can slap me around


forgive me I'm new to this stuff, I sent you an e-mail from Iraq telling you about the Mud House and how we are looking for cigars for the troops, did you get it? I'm a Staff Sergeant in the Army, stationed in Iraq and volunteer at a gathering place for the troops, we give out free cigars to the troops on Tuesday nights. It's a great cause and the troops get a kick out of forgetting where they are for a little while. 
Best regards to all and I hope to hear back soon.

SSG Corcoran, K.:cb


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

lucky said:


> forgive me I'm new to this stuff, I sent you an e-mail from Iraq telling you about the Mud House and how we are looking for cigars for the troops, did you get it? I'm a Staff Sergeant in the Army, stationed in Iraq and volunteer at a gathering place for the troops, we give out free cigars to the troops on Tuesday nights. It's a great cause and the troops get a kick out of forgetting where they are for a little while.
> Best regards to all and I hope to hear back soon.
> 
> SSG Corcoran, K.:cb


PM me with a little more information and I will see what I can do to get something sent your way.

John


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

papajohn67 said:


> PM me with a little more information and I will see what I can do to get something sent your way.
> 
> John


I got his PM John,I can send something too...
Quote]I just joined a few days ago, I'm a Staff Sergeant in the Army, Stationed in Taji Iraq. I volunteer at a place called the Mud House here, we make coffee, espresso, tea and other stuff for the Joes. Everthing is free to the troops and it has been a great success, Tuesdays are free cigar night and they love it! we show them how to cut light and smoke cigars, I'm no expert but I show them what little I know. Anyway, because it's so popular, supplies are running low and I'm looking for help. We get most of the cigars from various people who have them bought by their families.
I wrote stitch45 and am waiting for reply, any help or suggestions would be greatly appreciated.

Sincerely,

Kevin
SSG Corcoran, Kevin 0765


----------



## thrillafrommanila (Jul 30, 2007)

i'd like to send some cigars to the troops whose address do i sent too? thanks!

chris


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

thrillafrommanila said:


> i'd like to send some cigars to the troops whose address do i sent too? thanks!
> 
> chris


Pick either papajohn67, 68TriShield or myself and let them know you have donations to the troops.

I know you already have my address, but you can send to who ever you want. :tu


----------



## mzdspd (Oct 10, 2007)

Can you say WOW it took me so long to get threw this thread. My name is SSG Heddy, out of camp Liberty Iraq just wanted to get on the list. Most of the guys I smoke with includeing my self are Nooobs with cigars so i think this would be a great way to get lots of info and to test our palets out lol. Today we smoked some thompson tuskers like it very much but for some reason i like them all lol ok enough on that. thank you guys again. :ss:tu


----------



## preembargo (Jan 19, 2006)

mzdspd said:


> Can you say WOW it took me so long to get threw this thread. My name is SSG Heddy, out of camp Liberty Iraq just wanted to get on the list. Most of the guys I smoke with includeing my self are Nooobs with cigars so i think this would be a great way to get lots of info and to test our palets out lol. Today we smoked some thompson tuskers like it very much but for some reason i like them all lol ok enough on that. thank you guys again. :ss:tu


OMG Gentlemen, save this brave young lad from the Thompsons!


----------



## thrillafrommanila (Jul 30, 2007)

incoming for the troops via mr maduro 

04131797925068080475

Thank you Troops for your services there !


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

I was thinking about Christmas and plan on getting a few things off for the troops no later than the 3rd week in November. Besides cigars I was hoping to get snack items off to the guys in Afghanistan. These folks seem to be 2nd on the totem pole when it comes to some of this stuff. What I was hoping for was:

A couple of Otterboxes. New or used would be fine. I'm looking to pick up either a couple 2 stick, 5 stick or 10 stick boxes and may spring for a 32 stick box if I can snag another one on C-bid. I have my old 10 stick box that I am going to also include.

Also stuff like pepperoni, small bags of nuts, ect......the stuff you might see at Wal-Mart or Costco. I've included these things before and the troops all appreciate them.

All of this stuff would go to rucksack humping ground pounders of the 82nd Airborne in Afghanistan.

I remember well what our Christmas packages meant to us when they were choppered out to us in Vietnam. The 1st Xmas was a kick but the 2nd tour it seemed the public had soured on the war and it was slim pickings when Xmas arrived again. Would like to make sure that does not happen again, at least for the troops I/we have been supporting.

If anyone is interested in jumping in PM me. I'll handle the mailing costs. Last cigar + goodie box I sent the troops way was pushing $40 in postage....help me empty my wallet.


----------



## mzdspd (Oct 10, 2007)

preembargo said:


> OMG Gentlemen, save this brave young lad from the Thompsons!


Yes i know Thompson but thats all i have here rite now so i will grin and bare it till i can find better....


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

mzdspd-Send me a PM with a little about your group.I'll see if we can get something out to you..


----------



## rack04 (Jun 24, 2007)

Mr.Maduro, I have a shipment on the way to you for the troops but I forgot to include a note.

DC # 0103 8555 7492 4322 1016


----------



## CigarDoc (Oct 13, 2007)

If you would like a better idea of what troops want and need, just pm me. I'm currently doing a 15 month tour in Iraq with the 82nd, I've been over here about 5 months now, and there are a lot of cigar enthusiasts on my base, I'm sure that I can take a lil survey at our Thursday nite smoke and ask the guys what non-cigar items they would like...Nobody here is too picky on smokes. We're just happy that we have people like you to send em to us!

Chris


----------



## mzdspd (Oct 10, 2007)

CigarDoc said:


> If you would like a better idea of what troops want and need, just pm me. I'm currently doing a 15 month tour in Iraq with the 82nd, I've been over here about 5 months now, and there are a lot of cigar enthusiasts on my base, I'm sure that I can take a lil survey at our Thursday nite smoke and ask the guys what non-cigar items they would like...Nobody here is too picky on smokes. We're just happy that we have people like you to send em to us!
> 
> Chris


Same goes for me if you need Info PM Me.


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

From a PM from Cigar_Doc......

Well, I'm in the 82nd, we have a little cigar club that meets at the fire house (ironic. LOL) There's about 20 guys that meet up on Thursday, some are civilian fire fighters, the rest soldiers. We play cards, domino's, talk about our kids, ect... Some of the things that nobody thinks about getting sent to them, I'm guilty of this also, is solution for humi's, and butane for the lighters! They don't sell it at the PX, either. Other things the guys like around here are drink mixes, like koolaid and iced tea mix, beef jerkey, sunflower seeds, and letters and pics. Most people just want to forget where they are, even for just a minute or so. Having a pen-pal to correspond with, and share pics and such is great. 

I can't thank you enough for your support. It's hard to get a decent smoke, and if it wasn't for people like you, our little smoking club wouldn't exist. Thank you sooo much

Chris


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Patrick,John and the rest of you gorillas,what say you?Can we take on any more orphaned soldiers?
1) TriShield /yes 
2) anyone else?

This is what I'll be packing up tonight...


----------



## CigarDoc (Oct 13, 2007)

If you guys ever want to send anything my way, I'd be more than happy to pass out the smokes to everyone here on my base, and I could send some up to my father in Bagdad, who is also a BOTL. He's usually who sends my smokes to us, but he's here now too! LOL. Now I gotta have my wife get stuff for me. (that should be interesting ) The addy is in my profile for anyone interested. Thank all of you for your support and time!

Chris


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

CigarDoc said:


> If you guys ever want to send anything my way, I'd be more than happy to pass out the smokes to everyone here on my base, and I could send some up to my father in Bagdad, who is also a BOTL. He's usually who sends my smokes to us, but he's here now too! LOL. Now I gotta have my wife get stuff for me. (that should be interesting ) The addy is in my profile for anyone interested. Thank all of you for your support and time!
> 
> Chris


PM your addy to me Chris...


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

papajohn67 said:


> I was thinking about Christmas and plan on getting a few things off for the troops no later than the 3rd week in November. Besides cigars I was hoping to get snack items off to the guys in Afghanistan. These folks seem to be 2nd on the totem pole when it comes to some of this stuff. What I was hoping for was:
> 
> A couple of Otterboxes. New or used would be fine. I'm looking to pick up either a couple 2 stick, 5 stick or 10 stick boxes and may spring for a 32 stick box if I can snag another one on C-bid. I have my old 10 stick box that I am going to also include.
> 
> ...


Received packages today from Mark "borndead1" & Frank "Jechelman" for the troops. Both of these BOTL have been so supportive of troops over the past year!!:tu Think Frank must have emptied the grandkids piggy bank. Hey Frank I'll pick up some good treats to get off to the troops for XMAS.

Thanks guys!! It's appreciated.:ss

John


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

rack04 said:


> Mr.Maduro, I have a shipment on the way to you for the troops but I forgot to include a note.
> 
> DC # 0103 8555 7492 4322 1016


Received!! They'll be added to the others and a shipment will go out this weekend!! :u


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

papajohn67 said:


> I was thinking about Christmas and plan on getting a few things off for the troops no later than the 3rd week in November. Besides cigars I was hoping to get snack items off to the guys in Afghanistan. These folks seem to be 2nd on the totem pole when it comes to some of this stuff. What I was hoping for was:
> 
> A couple of Otterboxes. New or used would be fine. I'm looking to pick up either a couple 2 stick, 5 stick or 10 stick boxes and may spring for a 32 stick box if I can snag another one on C-bid. I have my old 10 stick box that I am going to also include.
> 
> ...


Otterbox's arrived today!!:tu Good deal from Cigar Solutions. Really quick delivery.

I have the sticks covered but could still use some help filling up some extra boxes with treats for the troops for Christmas.


----------



## Major Captain Silly (May 24, 2007)

I am inspired (And required) by my recent Lottery For the Troops win to empty my humidor of all good but unwanted smokes for the troops. I will have a package going out on Monday. 

MCS


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Major Captain Silly said:


> I am inspired (And required) by my recent Lottery For the Troops win to empty my humidor of all good but unwanted smokes for the troops. I will have a package going out on Monday.
> 
> MCS


Thank You Sir!


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

A response from the troops....

Classification: UNCLASSIFIED

Sir!

Greetings from the sandbox! We really appreciate the efforts your club
has made to provide us with the five boxes of cigars! A more formal
"Thank-you" note to you and Club Stogie is forthcoming from my boss,
Col
Hales. Regardless, at the end of the day, it is the sticks, thoughts,
and prayers from back home that keep us motivated! Please pass on the
attached pictures and thank you again for your support!

Semper Fidelis,

Maj Greg Flaherty USMC


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Thanks for sharing Patrick,this is what it's all about!:tu


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

Cigars are off this morning going the way of SSG Shaw in Iraq.

Enjoy. :ss


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Galaxie XL sent a box of HdM 1066 Excalibers for the troops today.Richard I am sure these will be enjoyed...Thank You Richard!!!


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

68TriShield said:


> Galaxie XL sent a box of HdM 1066 Excalibers for the troops today.Richard I am sure these will be enjoyed...Thank You Richard!!!


Very nice! Thanks to everyone who helps give our Troops a little R&R! :u


----------



## avo_addict (Nov 29, 2006)

Love to see the picture of the troops enjoying cigars. Thanks for sharing, Patrick.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

I received two nice bags of cake...err cigars today from Shem...err Major Captain Silly for the troops.Thank You Scott!!!


----------



## Diesel Kinevel (Aug 21, 2006)

68TriShield said:


> Thanks for sharing Patrick,this is what it's all about!:tu


:tpd: Love to see em going up in smoke!!


----------



## Major Captain Silly (May 24, 2007)

68TriShield said:


> I received two nice bags of cake...err cigars today from Shem...err Major Captain Silly for the troops.Thank You Scott!!!


I hope they like em!!

MCS


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Major Captain Silly said:


> I hope they like em!!
> 
> MCS


there are all levels of smokers there,someone will enjoy them


----------



## Sanitariumite (Sep 14, 2007)

I've been wanting to get in on sending some 'gars to the troops for a while, especially since I've been able to populate my humidor over the past few weeks. I searched troops, and found mostly finished box passes, and such. Is this where I volunteer "a few" sticks for the men overseas, and if not, where? Thanks guys,
Adam


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

Contact Patrick "Mr Maduro" Dave "68TriShied" or myself and we will get them sent on to the troops.


----------



## Sanitariumite (Sep 14, 2007)

So can I just send you some sticks, or should I wait for an organized group deal, or is there always one in the works? Thanks again for the info, I've been wanting to do this for a while.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Sanitariumite said:


> So can I just send you some sticks, or should I wait for an organized group deal, or is there always one in the works? Thanks again for the info, I've been wanting to do this for a while.


Send away Bro,we all have coolers for the troops going most of the time...


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

68TriShield said:


> Send away Bro,we all have coolers for the troops going most of the time...


:tpd:

Get rid of them quick before Governor Gregoire takes them away from you. :hn


----------



## Sanitariumite (Sep 14, 2007)

papajohn67 said:


> :tpd:
> 
> Get rid of them quick before Governor Gregoire takes them away from you. :hn


Good deal. PM'ed
Adam


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

a letter from the Tiki Hut...
David:

Received your latest gift last Thursday. The timing could not have been
more perfect, I was able to send several bundles "Down Range" with
unscheduled convoys to some of the smaller FOBs. The selection that you
sent was awesome!! Please thank everyone at Club Stogie for us for
their kind generosity, it makes a difference!


I would like to quote part of a letter I received from one of our units
down range:
SFC Vose:

"Thank you so very much! ... I will never forget the looks I got
when opening the cigars! It was a cross between a deer in the
headlights meets Christmas Morning. The choices were great and the gum
for the non-smokers was a hit also. We have been pretty busy down here
and have lost some soldiers ... Stay safe!"

I am receiving undeserved credit for what you and Club Stogie
are doing! Even though I tell them whose generosity is responsible for
everything that I am able to send. Please let the Club Stogie members
know that the people on the tip of the spear thank them and that it
gives them a respite, even if only for a little while, but it lets them
relax and regroup.


----------



## BobbyRitz (Nov 25, 2006)

You've got a package coming Dave!

Regards,

Rob


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

BobbyRitz said:


> You've got a package coming Dave!
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Rob


Thanks Rob!


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

Received a nice selection of cigars for the troops today from Adam "Sanitariumite"....they will be included with the Christmas boxes going out in the next 2 or 3 weeks. :tu

Thanks again!!


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Quote from member "Lucky" Dave and Club Stogie...
I or shall I say we, really do appreciate what you are doing, I don't know how we can repay you, that was one hell of a care package. What can I do in return, I feel guilty getting such an extravagent package. Things are fairly stable here for now, we had some rocket and mortor attacks recently, no one hit this time. Because they have to set up quickly, they more often than not are unsuccessful in targeting a specific location. This is my third time here, I'm a National Guardsman out of California, I was first here in 03 for OIF 1 and I gotta tell ya, it's not any more pretty here this time. Anyway, thanks again and let me know if there is anything I can do for you, it really has made a difference in the quality of life for my troops to be able to enjoy cigars.
Thanks again,

Kevin


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

Another nice selection of cigars arrived today from Scott "Moglman". Coolers are filling up for the Christmas shipment.

Thanks again Scott!!:tu

John


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

I received a box full of outstanding high end cigars for the troops today,it will be a good holiday for them 

BobbyRitz aka Rob...thank you!:tu


----------



## BobbyRitz (Nov 25, 2006)

Thank *YOU* Dave and PapaJohn for what you do for the troops!

No thanks are due to me...I'm just doing my part to make difficult days for the troops just a little easier.

Rob


----------



## Moglman-cl (May 27, 2005)

papajohn67 said:


> Another nice selection of cigars arrived today from Scott "Moglman". Coolers are filling up for the Christmas shipment.
> 
> Thanks again Scott!!:tu
> 
> John


Glad they arrived safely John!! I raise my glass to all of you, and to all to the generous gorillas helping the effort.


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

Mr.Maduro said:


> A response from the troops....
> 
> Classification: UNCLASSIFIED
> 
> ...


This update was received today!!

Classification: UNCLASSIFIED

Sir,

We had a National Ensign flown in combat in appreciation of what your
club has done. Once I receive the certificate from the squadron, we
will send it along with our thank-you letter. I hope that things are
going well for you all back home!

Semper Fi,

Maj Flaherty


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Very cool Patrick!


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

Mr.Maduro said:


> This update was received today!!
> 
> Classification: UNCLASSIFIED
> 
> ...


My word, what an honor! Semper Fi in the truest sense. Way to go CS!


----------



## ragin' cajun (Mar 12, 2007)

For some reason that name sounds familiar. Very cool pics! Semper Fi my brothers, Happy Birthday Marines:ss


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Another beautiful selection of cigars came from SilvrBck today,these will be enjoyed greatly :tu Thank You Sir!


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

Booker's Box-Pass for the troops arrived intact today and is now on its way to the front lines!! Thanks again to all who participated!! I'll post any correspondence and pictures (I hope) I receive back from the men & women who get this package!! Great job everyone!! :u


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

Forgot to mention..... I got a big box of cigars from the one and only *bazookajoe* that went out with my shipment this past Saturday!! Thanks. :u


----------



## rockyr (Aug 6, 2006)

Dave, there are a few cigars for the troops headed your way.

DC: 0303 2460 0000 4053 4097


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

rockyr said:


> Dave, there are a few cigars for the troops headed your way.
> 
> DC: 0303 2460 0000 4053 4097


Thank You Sir!:tu


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

I received a beautiful selection of premiums and some Ronson Jetlites today from volum.
Justin,these will enjoyed immensely I'm sure and the lighters are great! Thank You Sir :u


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

Club Stogie members continue to amaze me with their generosity. Contacted Dave "Blake Lockhart" looking for some 5 finger bags to use in shipping sticks for Christmas to the troops & Dave would not accept payment, instead donating them.

Thanks again Dave for making our job easier!!


----------



## nik944 (Oct 30, 2007)

Hello from Bargain Humidors, I don't have any cigars but I can offer some accessories such as lighters, cutters, humidity options and miscellaneous stuff. Anything for the troops. Let me know what you are looking for and what we can send overseas.

:cb

Nik G.
Bargain Humidors
[email protected]


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

papajohn67 said:


> Club Stogie members continue to amaze me with their generosity. Contacted Dave "Blake Lockhart" looking for some 5 finger bags to use in shipping sticks for Christmas to the troops & Dave would not accept payment, instead donating them.
> 
> Thanks again Dave for making our job easier!!


rockyr as well,he sent a big box of x-mas gift quality cigars.I can't thank you enough Rocky...


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

nik944 said:


> Hello from Bargain Humidors, I don't have any cigars but I can offer some accessories such as lighters, cutters, humidity options and miscellaneous stuff. Anything for the troops. Let me know what you are looking for and what we can send overseas.
> 
> :cb
> 
> ...


Nik,thank you for the offer.The camps we sent to use coolers for the most part(I hope) but humidification,cutters,lighters and smaller travel humis can always be used.Myself,papajohn67 or Mr.Maduro would be glad to accept anything you want to donate and forward to the troops.


----------



## Galaxie_xl (Oct 21, 2007)

68TriShield said:


> Galaxie XL sent a box of HdM 1066 Excalibers for the troops today.Richard I am sure these will be enjoyed...Thank You Richard!!!


Sorry the response is so late. I just wanted to say that I am so happy that I can contribute. Those guys are doing great work over there and I am proud to be an American! More boxes will be coming your way.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Patrick and John,I got another bag of cutters from n3uka if you need some I'll split them up.
Dave,thanks for your unending support.You are among the "quiet giants" who are always there for us,ready to help...


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

68TriShield said:


> Patrick and John,I got another bag of cutters from n3uka if you need some I'll split them up.
> Dave,thanks for your unending support.You are among the "quiet giants" who are always there for us,ready to help...


I'm ok right now on cutters.


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

Hey John,

Bags were shipped out on Saturday. You should get them in the next day or two.


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

Blake Lockhart said:


> Hey John,
> 
> Bags were shipped out on Saturday. You should get them in the next day or two.


Many Thanks!! :ss


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

From Thomas Vose at the Tiki Hut...
11/20/07
David: 

The weather is beginning to get cool at night and in the AM, warming up during the day. The smog here in Kabul is unbelievable, sometimes obsuring the end of the base only a few hunbdred meters away. It makes a "bad day" in L.A. look good.

The Coolidor is beginning to run low, as a result of more opportunities to send cigars "Down Range". As the Coolidor runs lower, the priority goes to FOBs down range as we have access to cigars through local convoys. Inconvenient and not without hassels, but doable.

The Acids that came in the sampler tins last time were a big hit and I have had requests for more. Please thank the Clubstogie members for their efforts and contributions on our behalf. Please reassure the Veteran's among your membership that this is not a secret HQs thing, but something that we make known to all our soldiers coming to Phoenix and that I and the other cigar smokers here actively solicit emmissaries to "spread the wealth" to the forward FOBs.

Thank you as always, 





SFC Tom Vose 
"Keeper of the Coolidor"


----------



## Tuxguy (Jun 5, 2007)

Dave, I am doing a cigar/jerky pass that once is finished will be heading your way for these guys.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Tuxguy said:


> Dave, I am doing a cigar/jerky pass that once is finished will be heading your way for these guys.


Thank you sir!


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

I received a bundle of Tampa Sweethearts for the troops from khubli!

Thanks again Ji!! :u


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

Received a nice box of choice cigars today from Mark "borndead1"

Thanks again Mark for the continued support for our troops. I can assure you they appreciate it!!


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

moosebrew sent a yummy selection for the troops.They came yesterday Mark,Thank You Sir!:tu


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

stuff for the troops for christmas


----------



## Jechelman (Apr 29, 2006)

papajohn67 said:


> stuff for the troops for christmas


WOW!!! that is great.:tu:tu Many thanks again John for all you do for our troops!

Frank


----------



## Fishbeadtwo (May 30, 2006)

I heard through the grapevine that postage is an issue with such a heavy load this Christmas. My check for postage to help PapaJohn67 mail this goes out today.....Cmon fellow gorillas, lets make sure this stuff gets to the BOTL's in arms by Christmas!:ss


----------



## casadooley (Jul 11, 2006)

Dave, just a heads up you've got incoming for the troops ( DC# 0306 3030 0003 0508 9123 ) plus ya might want to have EOD on hand when it gets there:ss


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

Received a great selection of cigars from volfan today!!

Thank you very much Scottie!! These will be included in my Christmas shipment that should be going out early next week!! :tu


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Fishbeadtwo said:


> I heard through the grapevine that postage is an issue with such a heavy load this Christmas. My check for postage to help PapaJohn67 mail this goes out today.....Cmon fellow gorillas, lets make sure this stuff gets to the BOTL's in arms by Christmas!:ss





casadooley said:


> Dave, just a heads up you've got incoming for the troops ( DC# 0306 3030 0003 0508 9123 ) plus ya might want to have EOD on hand when it gets there:ss


Gentleman,Thank You! (EOD?!?)
CaptainMajorSilly,thanks for the Naturals!I these will go over well....
vstromark, I will get as many Acids as I can with your great donation


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Dave

Tracking # for the Acid sampler 1Z 2AF 928 03 3076 091 4


Tony


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

newcigarz said:


> Dave
> 
> Tracking # for the Acid sampler 1Z 2AF 928 03 3076 091 4
> 
> Tony


Beautiful Tony,Thanks!


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

Fishbeadtwo said:


> I heard through the grapevine that postage is an issue with such a heavy load this Christmas. My check for postage to help PapaJohn67 mail this goes out today.....Cmon fellow gorillas, lets make sure this stuff gets to the BOTL's in arms by Christmas!:ss


Charlie

I have it covered....no tin cup needed. :ss


----------



## casadooley (Jul 11, 2006)

68TriShield said:


> Gentleman,Thank You! (EOD?!?)
> CaptainMajorSilly,thanks for the Naturals!I these will go over well....
> vstromark, I will get as many Acids as I can with your great donation


Explosive Ordnance Disposal:ss


----------



## Fishbeadtwo (May 30, 2006)

How about some sticks for the troops then PPJ67? When does the shipment leave for the sandbox?


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

Fishbeadtwo said:


> How about some sticks for the troops then PPJ67? When does the shipment leave for the sandbox?


Tomorrow & the next day and the next day....until they stop arriving. :tu

When I'm elected :bl President :bl I'm going to order the Postal Service to offer a big discount for all packages heading to any war zone. Damn...you come out of the PO feeling liked you have been raped!!


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

Got 2 bundles of fine cigars from scrapiron!! Thanks again Billy!! :tu :u


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 21, 2006)

Headed your way Patrick  send me a PM and let me know when you get them please.

*DC# 0307 0020 0001 8758 1082*


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

From a PM from CigarDoc........

WOW 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Seriously, I cannot thank you enough for what you have done for me and my guys here. I don't think that I have ever seen a bunch of happier guys since I've been in the army!!! I cannot believe how generous you and the other guys are. I don't think that I could ever repay you for what you did. I thank you a million times over, and so do the rest of the guys. You will probably be getting some emails from the guys individually. They all want to thank you personally. Also, you will be getting a package from me and the guys with some small tokens of appreciation. It doesn't compare with what you sent to us, but the gifts are from the heart. I think that "HOLY SHIT" was said more times last night than I have ever heard it said in one place. There were ear to ear grins all around. We're forever endebted to you. I will keep the pic of you and your girlfriend or wife in my wallet, as a reminder of just how supportive the people back home really are. I hope that we can make it up to you when we get back to the states. Maybe I can get you on a jump with my unit...How do you feel about jumping out of a plane? Thank you Thank you Thank you. Please send me your phone #. I'd like to at least tell you thanks. CPU's are just so impersonal. Thank you from everyone here in Scania, Iraq

SPC Allard.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

We're gonna hate losing you Patrick,good show everyone!


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Mr.Maduro said:


> Maybe I can get you on a jump with my unit...How do you feel about jumping out of a plane?





68TriShield said:


> We're gonna hate losing you Patrick


You mean when he Jumps? :r:r

j/k

Great Job Patrick and Everyone! :tu


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

68TriShield said:


> We're gonna hate losing you Patrick,good show everyone!


All he has to do is...stand up, hook up, shuffle to the door..jump right out and count to four.

Bird shit and paratroopers!! :tu

Strikeforce.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

I got a truckload of troop goodies today from... 
smokin5-tunes and cigars
newcigarz-Acid Sampler
SteveDMatt-Acids and a hitchhiker :tu thank you.
Jason Ebig-CDs (handle?)
snkbyt- cigars and goodies
casadooley-a giant box of cigars and goodies.He managed to slip in a IUD...thanks!
mtaggert-great stuff 
vstromark-with his donation I was able to buy 5 Acid Sampler Tins.Because someone tipped me off that Famous had them on sale,I was able to get one extra 

The holidays will be a great escape for the troops under Club Stogies care thanks to all of you :u


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

68TriShield said:


> I got a truckload of troop goodies today from...
> 
> vstromark-with his donation I was able to buy 5 Acid Sampler Tins.Because someone tipped me off that Famous had them on sale,I was able to get one extra


Coolness! I was pretty sure that you looking around and getting help would wind up with more cigars that I could find on my own... Thanks for letting me force you to do the shopping.


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

Changing of the Guard......

Due to the fact that my wife and I recently found out we'll be expecting our first child next year, I'll be stepping down from accepting donations for the troops. This is something that I really don't want to do, but have to do. All of my free time will now be devoted to preparing for the wonderful addition to our family.

I will still make one last shipment (for Christmas) soon, so if you have cigars on the way to me, they'll be added to that shipment.

Luckily, without missing a beat, Tony (aka newcigarz) has agreed to step up and fill-in. He has been a constant supporter of the troops since joining and will be a great addition to the team. I will be forwarding him my contacts overseas and he'll assist Dave (68TriShield) and bazookajoe making sure the troops' humis are well-stocked.

Thanks to everyone who has and/or continues to make donations to this worthiest of causes. If I am able to find myself with some free time, I too will continue to send cigars to the troops. :u

Thanks Tony for stepping up!! :tu


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

Here's some photos from CigarDoc in Iraq.....




























I'm really going to miss doing this!


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Thanks for the intro and for all you have done for the troops Patrick. 
I hope That I can make this a very smooth transition and we can keep 
our Troops well stocked.

If anyone has any questions or wants to make a donation please don't hesitate to contact me via PM. :tu


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Cigars and sandbags,what a sight 


Patrick,thanks for all you have done!:tu


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

For those who didn't see his post, papajohn67 is stepping down to get much needed rest and do some traveling, and I will be stepping in to cover.

Everyone who knows John knows not only how generous he is but how little attention he wants for it. Out of respect for that I won't ask you to shower him with compliments here, except for a simple thank-you (and you gorillas know how to thank a brother  (sorry John, can't help it )).

I'm in good company with Dave and Tony and am glad to have the opportunity to help.


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

68TriShield said:


> Cigars and sandbags,what a sight
> 
> Patrick,thanks for all you have done!:tu


Right, great photo!!

And my :2 .....thanks Patrick for picking up the slack when Mike moved on. I know how hard it is to pass the torch.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

68TriShield said:


> I got a truckload of troop goodies today from...
> smokin5-tunes and cigars
> newcigarz-Acid Sampler
> SteveDMatt-Acids and a hitchhiker :tu thank you.
> ...


Today it was...
Svillekid-135 cigars for the super premium cigars for troops auction held by barbourjay....Thank You Gentleman! 
seanohue-a fine selection of smokes :tu
Dantzig- Very Generous!


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

I got a great big box of some awesome cigars from Kenny!! (txdyna65) 
These will be a part of my Christmas shipment which should be going out soon. I'll post pics of all the goodies before it gets shipped out!!

Thanks again Kenny!! :tu


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 21, 2006)

Thanks for doing it while you could Patrick  Ive got Tonys addy and will send to him next time.


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

Received a box of goodies for the troops from Galaxie_xl today - great selection of music mixes and some nice sticks. Thanks Richard!


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

bazookajoe said:


> Received a box of goodies for the troops from Galaxie_xl today - great selection of music mixes and some nice sticks. Thanks Richard!


Glad to see your off to a good start!!:tu


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

There's more new pics from Iraq in this thread.....

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1305938&posted=1#post1305938


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

68TriShield said:


> I got a truckload of troop goodies today from...
> smokin5-tunes and cigars
> newcigarz-Acid Sampler
> SteveDMatt-Acids and a hitchhiker :tu thank you.
> ...





68TriShield said:


> Today it was...
> Svillekid-135 cigars for the super premium cigars for troops auction held by barbourjay....Thank You Gentleman!
> seanohue-a fine selection of smokes :tu
> Dantzig- Very Generous!


And this fine Friday there are cigars from...
Prozac Puros,Thanks once again Cary!
Triolent,Ian...thank you!
I had to start another cooler this week 
We will start packing boxes this weekend and go into next week I'm sure...


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

68TriShield said:


> And this fine Friday there are cigars from...
> Prozac Puros,Thanks once again Cary!
> Triolent,Ian...thank you!
> I had to start another cooler this week
> We will start packing boxes this weekend and go into next week I'm sure...


Dave

Enjoy packing those boxes.:hn

BTW...I have a couple of packed boxes left over, 1 cigars & 1 treats. You have anyone who needs something directed their way?


----------



## squid (Oct 9, 2006)

Tough to see two fine individuals, John and Patrick, turn out the lights on their cigar shipments for the troops. It is takes a tremendous effort by everyone to pull off the troop shipments, but without the likes of John, Patrick, and Dave....this program would have died out a long time ago. Thanks guys for all your efforts. I know the time it takes to package, respond to contributors, trips to the post office, the costs, etc., but....I know the reason you do it! Those fine men and women serving around the world are VERY appreciative of what you guys have done. I salute both of you!

What makes this site such an awesome place is the likes of others that have volunteered to pick up the torch from Patrick and John so that this program continues. You're awesome! Thanks guys for taking the responsibility upon your shoulders. :u:u


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

squid said:


> Tough to see two fine individuals, John and Patrick, turn out the lights on their cigar shipments for the troops. It is takes a tremendous effort by everyone to pull off the troop shipments, but without the likes of John, Patrick, and Dave....this program would have died out a long time ago. Thanks guys for all your efforts. I know the time it takes to package, respond to contributors, trips to the post office, the costs, etc., but....I know the reason you do it! Those fine men and women serving around the world are VERY appreciative of what you guys have done. I salute both of you!
> 
> What makes this site such an awesome place is the likes of others that have volunteered to pick up the torch from Patrick and John so that this program continues. You're awesome! Thanks guys for taking the responsibility upon your shoulders. :u:u


Man it's great to see the "squid" come up from the murky deep.... I still plan on getting sticks off to the young Lt. in Afghanistan every month.

Hey Mike don't be a stranger around here...we miss you. :ss


----------



## ApacheSoldier68 (Nov 30, 2007)

*Thanks from the troops...*

Hello everyone,

I wanted to take the opportunity to make my first post on here one of thanks. I am a Texan, and a Corporal in the Army stationed with the 82nd ABN, 3-73 CAV at Camp Scania in Iraq. One of our medics going by the handle Cigardoc recently recieved a formidable shipment from MrMaduro and this forum. I am by no means an expert, but the selection was quite impressive and tasty. We are proud to have the support of fine folks like you and we do what we do here to protect the freedoms we enjoy, the people we care about and to show those who would try to harm either, that Americans always stand up in the fight for what's right. Your generousity has been, is and always will be greatly appreciated.

I am including a poem that is currently making the rounds here. These words represent how every soldier who has served our great Nation feels about the duty we have taken on by volunteering. I love all my brothers and sisters in arms of the past, present and future. I also love and am grateful to folks like you that remind me each day who stands behind this line in the sand we have drawn and defend. Thank you for remembering us and watching the front that awaits each of us that returns. We wish you all a Merry Christmas, a safe and prosperous New Year and above all else, the love of friends and family. Your new and thankful friend,,,

CPL Jack H. Johnson

ps: I am not sure on the policy for posting email addy's on here, so I will wait, and update my profile in the off chance that someone might want a pen(keyboard)pal.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

*Re: Thanks from the troops...*



ApacheSoldier68 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I wanted to take the opportunity to make my first post on here one of thanks. I am a Texan, and a Corporal in the Army stationed with the 82nd ABN, 3-73 CAV at Camp Scania in Iraq. One of our medics going by the handle Cigardoc recently recieved a formidable shipment from MrMaduro and this forum. I am by no means an expert, but the selection was quite impressive and tasty. We are proud to have the support of fine folks like you and we do what we do here to protect the freedoms we enjoy, the people we care about and to show those who would try to harm either, that Americans always stand up in the fight for what's right. Your generousity has been, is and always will be greatly appreciated.
> 
> ...


We do and we will CPL Jack :u


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: Thanks from the troops...*



ApacheSoldier68 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I wanted to take the opportunity to make my first post on here one of thanks. I am a Texan, and a Corporal in the Army stationed with the 82nd ABN, 3-73 CAV at Camp Scania in Iraq. One of our medics going by the handle Cigardoc recently recieved a formidable shipment from MrMaduro and this forum. I am by no means an expert, but the selection was quite impressive and tasty. We are proud to have the support of fine folks like you and we do what we do here to protect the freedoms we enjoy, the people we care about and to show those who would try to harm either, that Americans always stand up in the fight for what's right. Your generousity has been, is and always will be greatly appreciated.
> 
> ...


You can always find a friend here!! :u


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

*Re: Thanks from the troops...*



ApacheSoldier68 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I wanted to take the opportunity to make my first post on here one of thanks. I am a Texan, and a Corporal in the Army stationed with the 82nd ABN, 3-73 CAV at Camp Scania in Iraq. One of our medics going by the handle Cigardoc recently recieved a formidable shipment from MrMaduro and this forum. I am by no means an expert, but the selection was quite impressive and tasty. We are proud to have the support of fine folks like you and we do what we do here to protect the freedoms we enjoy, the people we care about and to show those who would try to harm either, that Americans always stand up in the fight for what's right. Your generousity has been, is and always will be greatly appreciated.
> 
> ...


We are the ones who should be thanking you!


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

Received a nice package of sticks today from rlacapra1 - Thanks Robert!:tu:u


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

I just wanted to publicly thank RonC at www.cigarsolutions.com for helping us help the troops with some great deals on accessories. :tu


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

Last of the Christmas boxes going out this morning.

One last one headed off to Afghanistan to Mikes "squids" buddy.

Patrick..have 2 boxes going out to 'Cigar Doc" one with sticks and the other with a few goodies.

Dave..have a box heading to the "Smoke Pit", 3 one gallon zip locks full of sticks.

Dave "bazookajoe"..package headed your way with some water pillows, a bundle of sticks from me for the "guys" and a few other things.

Damn I'm going to miss this. :u:bl:u


----------



## ZYA_LTR (Oct 15, 2007)

68TriShield said:


> I got a truckload of troop goodies today from...
> smokin5-tunes and cigars
> newcigarz-Acid Sampler
> SteveDMatt-Acids and a hitchhiker :tu thank you.
> ...


That's me Dave, ZYA_LTR....glad to help in any way possible, and i know how music can take your mind off things no matter how bad, and make you feel like you are in another place.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

ZYA_LTR said:


> That's me Dave, ZYA_LTR....glad to help in any way possible, and i know how music can take your mind off things no matter how bad, and make you feel like you are in another place.


Thank you sir! Remember the handle next time,help a old guy out


----------



## tccigar (Aug 15, 2007)

stitch45 said:


> I'm just trying to keep a Thread going here,
> If Any Service people out there in Iraq or Afghanistan or any other God forsaken Hell hole would like to be added to my list for recieveing cigars from the members here pm Me your APO/FPO
> A HUGE Thanks to everyone who has and is helping out with this
> *RockeyP, accedent, jxpfeer, rockeyr, Papajohn67, *And a few others who I will name in the next post as soon as I go back and write them all down
> Thanks All of you, If I forgot you this time, you can slap me around


----------------------------------------------------------------------
stitch45,

I will send 5 More FREE Taboo Cigar Samplers to 5 more Military Members if you will PM me the APO/FPO! I know you have more than 5, but I will pay for 5 myself.

If anyone else wants to help, they can go to http://www.taboocigars.com
and order the Taboo Sampler and put in the correct APO/FPO "Ship To" Address.

*I will offer this Coupon Code "CSTROOPS" for FREE Shipping!:tu
FREE SHIPPING valid now until 12/8/2007*

*Thanks for supporting the Troops!*

*Rob *
*SSBN726*


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

tccigar said:


> ----------------------------------------------------------------------
> stitch45,
> 
> I will send 5 More FREE Taboo Cigar Samplers to 5 more Military Members if you will PM me the APO/FPO! I know you have more than 5, but I will pay for 5 myself.
> ...


Rob, 12/5/06 was the last time stitch45 logged on.
I have given you one APO already,bazookajoe and newcigarz and me are the current troop shipment guys.
When they come in here,they will have a couple addys for you.Thanks for doing this!


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

tccigar said:


> ----------------------------------------------------------------------
> stitch45,
> 
> I will send 5 More FREE Taboo Cigar Samplers to 5 more Military Members if you will PM me the APO/FPO! I know you have more than 5, but I will pay for 5 myself.
> ...


PM sent. I'll send him mine Dave! :tu


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Mr.Maduro said:


> PM sent. I'll send him mine Dave! :tu


OK :ss


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

PM sent. :tu


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

68TriShield said:


> OK :ss


Let me know if I send something. I think patrick already did though.


----------



## tccigar (Aug 15, 2007)

*I will send FREE Cigars to the next 5 Military addresses (APO/FPO only)*
*Please make them new Troops, not any of the last 5 I sent shipments to.*
*Thanks*
*Rob:tu*


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

newcigarz said:


> Let me know if I send something. I think patrick already did though.


I sent him the contacts I sent you! :tu


----------



## tccigar (Aug 15, 2007)

*I now have 5!!*

All the FREE ones are gone now!

If anyone would like to help, I will pay the shipping on anymore you want to send:
Order Taboo Samplers at http://www.taboocigars.com
enter Coupon Code "CSTROOPS" when checking out for FREE SHIPPING!

Thanks for Supporting the Troops!
Rob:ss


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

Thanks Rob for supporting the troops! :tu :u


----------



## tccigar (Aug 15, 2007)

bazookajoe said:


> Thanks Rob for supporting the troops! :tu :u


Your very welcome
I will always support the Troops!

Thanks for the names and address
Rob 
SSBN726 1988-1992:ss


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

Got word that the 1st Christmas box had landed :bl ...just box #1. Sort of sucks that it's there already but considering some I've sent in the past have taken 3 weeks + to finally get to their units I guess it's best to be on the safe side.


----------



## ragin' cajun (Mar 12, 2007)

:tuThanks Papa for letting us know. I know the boys (and girls) over there will be enjoying them:ss


----------



## RobustoG (Oct 28, 2007)

Is this still going?

If so I would like to donate!!!!!!

:chk

G


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

RobustoG said:


> Is this still going?
> 
> If so I would like to donate!!!!!!
> 
> ...


I think the Christmas package rush is over but donations are sent to the troops throughout the year so donations are welcome anytime. :u


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

papajohn67 said:


> ...Dave "bazookajoe"..package headed your way with some water pillows, a bundle of sticks from me for the "guys" and a few other things...


Received the package today John - thanks for the supplies, your donation of course, and the tagalongs.

Also received several dozen sticks from some friends outside of CS who took up a collection for the troops.


----------



## Eustace (Aug 17, 2007)

I had the fortune opportunity to donate a handful of sticks to a care package for one of my coworkers son's stationed in Iraq. With a little luck they will have them by Christmas.
<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>
Many thanks to all who serve!


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Great stuff the last two days!
Yesterday it was a awesome stack of music CDs to send over from butterbreezy,thanks Bro!:tu

Today it was Darrell (note the 2 L's) with a big load of really yummy fivers.Bro I can tell you these will go quick :dr Thank you too sir!


----------



## ragin' cajun (Mar 12, 2007)

Dave, just let me know what would be a good day (before Christmas hopefully and on the weekends) and I'll bring a care package on over. Would like to smoke with you before I leave again.:tu


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

ragin' cajun said:


> Dave, just let me know what would be a good day (before Christmas hopefully and on the weekends) and I'll bring a care package on over. Would like to smoke with you before I leave again.:tu


I work Saturday a.m. in Rockville.This weekend is clear as far as I know.
Do you still have my number?


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

68TriShield said:


> Today it was Darrell (note the 2 L's) with a big load of really yummy fivers.Bro I can tell you these will go quick :dr Thank you too sir!


Glad they arrived safely. I gotta help take care of my fellow war fighters. Thanks for playing such an intricate role in the whole process, Dave. :tu:tu


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

Received a big box of treats for the troops from ramblinsmoke today, and he's got another one on the way here. Thanks Bryan for the generous donation. I know it will be appreciated.


----------



## hurricane6 (Jan 16, 2007)

Dave-I got a small box for the troops heading your way. DC#03070020000465923870. I know I'm a little late for the holiday send, but we all know they enjoy 'em anytime. Thanks all for the continued support-yall are THE best!:tu:u


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

hurricane6 said:


> Dave-I got a small box for the troops heading your way. DC#03070020000465923870. I know I'm a little late for the holiday send, but we all know they enjoy 'em anytime. Thanks all for the continued support-yall are THE best!:tu:u


Thank You Rick!


----------



## jmcrawf1 (May 2, 2007)

Dave could you PM me your addy. I'm gonna try to get something out this week.


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

*The Troops Fire Back!!!*

:uFor those of you who don't check out the "Cigar Bombs" sub-forum, check this out.....:u

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=124309


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

I received a nice bag of cigars from Hurricane6 today,Thank You Rick!:tu


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Sanitariumite sent hours and hours of music today,Thanks Adam!!!


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

I received a sweet load of cigars from TideRoll yesterday,thanks Tim!:tu


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

Received a 2nd box of smokes and treats for the troops from ramblinsmoke today - thanks Bryan! :tu


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

Here's an email and a couple pics that papajohn67 received from a Marine outfit in Iraq he sent a first shipment to. I'll be continuing his shipments to them as well.

"Mr Brockway,

I wanted to personally thank you for the cigars that you sent.
They were greatly appreciated and I ensured that all of the cigars were
equally handed out to all the cigar smokers. We enjoyed them immensely.
I have enclosed two pictures of us smoking them. If there is anything I
can do or get for you out here do not hesitate to ask. Again THANK YOU
from the bottom of my heart.

R/S
MSgt Gregory Clark"


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Very nice David,thanks for posting them...


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

bazookajoe said:


> Here's an email and a couple pics that papajohn67 received from a Marine outfit in Iraq he sent a first shipment to. I'll be continuing his shipments to them as well.
> 
> "Mr Brockway,
> 
> ...


MSgt Clark,

What you and the rest of the troops can do for us is to come home and smoke some more in person. You continue to bring the courage and honor, we will provide the smokes.

God bless.


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

A few weeks ago some friends of mine put together an email campaign to their buddies to rustle up some cigars to donate to the troops. Last week we met for breakfast so they could hand off what they had collected. One of them invited a couple of his friends (Bob and Curt) who are the owners of an internet cigar retailer (papacigar.com). Bob and Curt heard about the troop donations and wanted to help, so they brought a humidor with a couple hundred cigars, some cutters, humidipaks and a box of 50 disposable lighters. Just wanted to publicly thank these guys for their generous donations.

_Bob and Curt wanted me to pass along that they will discount any purchases for the troops 10% (PM me for the code). They sell singles and samplers as they can't compete with the big online retailers on box prices._


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

bazookajoe said:


> A few weeks ago some friends of mine put together an email campaign to their buddies to rustle up some cigars to donate to the troops. Last week we met for breakfast so they could hand off what they had collected. One of them invited a couple of his friends (Bob and Curt) who are the owners of an internet cigar retailer (papacigar.com). Bob and Curt heard about the troop donations and wanted to help, so they brought a humidor with a couple hundred cigars, some cutters, humidipaks and a box of 50 disposable lighters. Just wanted to publicly thank these guys for their generous donations.
> 
> _Bob and Curt wanted me to pass along that they will discount any purchases for the troops 10% (PM me for the code). They sell singles and samplers as they can't compete with the big online retailers on box prices._


This was a outstanding effort David!Please let me know if I can help with this.

I received a nice stack of CDs today from Scott aka Spagg today,Thank You Sir!:tu


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

Here's a few pics the Christmas Goodies I sent off to the troops this past weekend from Club Stogie......


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

Some more....

Humidification, cutters, lighters, otter boxes, etc.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Excellent Patrick!!:tu


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

68TriShield said:


> Excellent Patrick!!:tu


:tpd: Excellent Patrick! :tu


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Well since taking over for Patrick I have been working on getting some stock together to get to the troops. This shipment came in today thanks to all the participants in the last charity auction.

A 50 of Punch Rothschilds EMS and a 10 cigar assortment of CAO Bestsellers. (the assortment was only $9.95 when you bought the Punch box :tu)

Thanks to all who participated.










As always if you have any donations please don't hesitate to contact me.


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

Tony...a couple of bundles of Perdomo Fresco's will be heading your way this week. 

Thought I gave this up. :ss

John


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

papajohn67 said:


> Tony...a couple of bundles of Perdomo Fresco's will be heading your way this week.
> 
> Thought I gave this up. :ss
> 
> John


Thanks John. Tough to give up something so rewarding! :tu


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

[email protected](Wayne) sent a nice pack of cigars for the troops.
He sent them for Rack04(Justin)

Whoever these came from,they will be enjoyed.Nice selection gentleman


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

I got two bundles of Perdomo Frescos from PapaJohn today. Thank-you!


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

David

Cigars from Fred's auction mailed out your way on Monday.

BTW did you sample that Liberty today?


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

papajohn67 said:


> David
> 
> Cigars from Fred's auction mailed out your way on Monday.
> 
> BTW did you sample that Liberty today?


Today's the day John. The Santa Ana winds kicked up yesterday so I couldn't fire it up. 

I'll let you know when the cigars arrive.


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

bazookajoe said:


> Today's the day John. The Santa Ana winds kicked up yesterday so I couldn't fire it up.
> 
> I'll let you know when the cigars arrive.


Heads up David....I fwd an e-mail from Lt Fera to your e-mail address you provided me. His e-mail made my frigging day!!


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

papajohn67 said:


> Heads up David....I fwd an e-mail from Lt Fera to your e-mail address you provided me. His e-mail made my frigging day!!


After reading the letter John I just have to post it.

"Hey John,
Just wanted to send you an email and let you know that I got all the care packages! HOLY SMOKES! Haha, literally I guess. SOrry for the delay in writing to you; I got the boxes the first week of DEC, but we were hip deep in planning our mission for the retaking of Musa Qa'leh (MSQ) which you probably read about in the news. Anyways, I guess the news made it sound like it was the Brits, but it was definitely all my batallion. I got to be the FSO for the BN on it, so it was definitely intense and defintely not desk-jockey stuff. However, I'm back at Kandahar for a few days to "refit" and then go back out there. The fighting is over for the most part, and now it's on to the counter insurgency job. Boring, but way better than getting mortared and shot it constantly. I opened all the boxes, reconsolidated stuff and with the few things I had from before plus yours, was able to make care packages for EVERY platoon in the BN. They'll be getting pushed out to the guys on the next resupply bird. I just wanted to thank you, and everyone else who donated items for us. It really does mean a lot to everyone over here, especially over here in AFG where we think we're getting a bit shafted
when it comes to media coverage and what not. I can't believe all the support you've given me and the rest of the boys over here. Please pass my sincerest gratitude to everyone who helped put together those boxes. You've been a great source of support for us and I hope that you know how much you are appreciated by all of us here in the 1-508 PIR. I hope to have something to mail you in the next month or so....so be on the look out (I'd say towards the end of JAN) for a little token of our appreciation from me! 
THanks again, and I hope you had a happy holiday season.
Take care,
LT Fera (TJ)"


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

bazookajoe said:


> After reading the letter John I just have to post it.
> 
> "Hey John,
> Just wanted to send you an email and let you know that I got all the care packages! HOLY SMOKES! Haha, literally I guess. SOrry for the delay in writing to you; I got the boxes the first week of DEC, but we were hip deep in planning our mission for the retaking of Musa Qa'leh (MSQ) which you probably read about in the news. Anyways, I guess the news made it sound like it was the Brits, but it was definitely all my batallion. I got to be the FSO for the BN on it, so it was definitely intense and defintely not desk-jockey stuff. However, I'm back at Kandahar for a few days to "refit" and then go back out there. The fighting is over for the most part, and now it's on to the counter insurgency job. Boring, but way better than getting mortared and shot it constantly. I opened all the boxes, reconsolidated stuff and with the few things I had from before plus yours, was able to make care packages for EVERY platoon in the BN. They'll be getting pushed out to the guys on the next resupply bird. I just wanted to thank you, and everyone else who donated items for us. It really does mean a lot to everyone over here, especially over here in AFG where we think we're getting a bit shafted
> ...


AWESOME!!! :u


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Mr.Maduro said:


> AWESOME!!! :u


:tpd: That's great!


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

What's great is most of the stuff was redirected by Tony out to the "ground pounders" and it was a ton of stuff...14 boxes of cigars and goodies. Looks like everyone got a little something and that's the way it's suppose to be.

Young Lt Fera has been just the right target for the likes of us on Club Stogie. He's a cigar lover and shares the spoils with his men in Afghanistan. 

David "bazookajoe" now has the job of keeping those 82nd Abn guys in Afghanistan resupplied. Let's give him all the help we can.


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

E-mail received today....

Sir,
My name is SPC Chad Bordelon. Our medic "DOC" or as you know him CigarDoc passed along a few of the cigars that you sent him to me. I just wanted to say thank you for one sending the cigars to those of us who love them, and two for your support of the guys here in iraq pounding the ground. It means alot to have people back in the states that take the time to send something to us that seems so small, but can be the differance in a horrible day and a great day to us. 
Thank you again, and have a blessed holiday.
SPC Chad Bordelon

C Troop, Infantry
3/73
82nd ABN
Iraq


----------



## JaKaAch (Sep 17, 2006)

Thanks for sharing that Patrick.
Its good to see that something from home, like a cigar or snacks can turn someones day around.


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

Received a big box of cigars today from papajohn67 - thanks John for donating your charity auction winnings.


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

bazookajoe said:


> Received a big box of cigars today from papajohn67 - thanks John for donating your charity auction winnings.


David....let's get this thing up to speed. So spread the word, I'll match cigar for cigar the next 100 sticks donated to you for the troops over the next 24 hours. I'll toss in 4 boxes of Punch Maduros, various sizes. What a deal, a 2 fer 1 but it's up to the BOTL here on CS to come through.

Ok David it's up to you....work your magic. :ss


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1356759#post1356759


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Black on cigars,a letter from the Tiki Hut...
David: 

I hope you and your family and freinds had a good Christmas Holiday. We were fortunate to have a quiet day and a wonderful Holiday meal provided by KBR. On 20 Dec we had a USO show w/ Robin Williams, Louis Black, Miss USA Rachel Smith, and Lance Armstrong! On the 21st we had another USO show w/ Daryl Worley, Keni Thomas, the US Army Band, Leanne Tweeden, and 4 of the Dallas Cowboy Cheerleaders! Everyone had a good time, even standing in the cold and snow. I will send you some photos later.

With all the excitement and several unexpected convoys we gave out all of our cigars to the "Down Range" guys. The Acids were well received as well as everything else. Thank you.

Sincerely, 

SFC Tom Vose 

I will try to get together as much as possible when I get back from Florida.
Please contact me if anyone has something to send...


----------



## Conch Republican (Nov 21, 2007)

Great note - Thanks Dave, for sending out to the men and women little things from us!


----------



## BlueWaterStogie (Nov 23, 2007)

papajohn67 said:


> David....let's get this thing up to speed. So spread the word, I'll match cigar for cigar the next 100 sticks donated to you for the troops over the next 24 hours. I'll toss in 4 boxes of Punch Maduros, various sizes. What a deal, a 2 fer 1 but it's up to the BOTL here on CS to come through.
> 
> Ok David it's up to you....work your magic. :ss


Not quite 24 hours but I've got 50 mild-to-medium handmades that I'd like to donate, along with probably 50 handrolled cheroots (a few of which were soaked in bourbon), some Acids and other flavoreds I'll never get to, a couple of lighters (new in package), and a container of lighter fluid.

Can't think of a better thing to do with them than to support your efforts - especially for folks in circumstances where any cigar is a good cigar.

Am just now working through the stickies/threads in search of an address and other info. Will pm one of ya'll directly as well.

BWS


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

BlueWaterStogie said:


> Not quite 24 hours but I've got 50 mild-to-medium handmades that I'd like to donate, along with probably 50 handrolled cheroots (a few of which were soaked in bourbon), some Acids and other flavoreds I'll never get to, a couple of lighters (new in package), and a container of lighter fluid.
> 
> Can't think of a better thing to do with them than to support your efforts - especially for folks in circumstances where any cigar is a good cigar.
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

Received a package today from JaKaAch with the cigars for the SuperBowl pool - he included some extra cigars and a bunch of goodies for the troops so I thought it warranted a mention and thanks here.

Thanks Jeff!:tu


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

bazookajoe said:


> Received a package today from JaKaAch with the cigars for the SuperBowl pool - he included some extra cigars and a bunch of goodies for the troops so I thought it warranted a mention and thanks here.
> 
> Thanks Jeff!:tu


Now see David how they are warming up to you already. Must be your sparkling personality.


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

papajohn67 said:


> Now see David how they are warming up to you already. Must be your sparkling personality.


:r I'm fairly certain that's not it.


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

Received several large packages today answering papajohn's challenge (had to give my mailman a bottle of wine after these deliveries).

BlueWaterStogie - lots of nice smokes and a couple lighters
bobarian - great smokes
Cigarmark - excellent selection (thanks for the bad math + hitch-hikers)
Sir Ashton - very generous

Thanks brothers, generous donations from all of you - they will definitely be appreciated. :tu


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

DaKlugs sent a huge bag of cigars for the troops,I got them today.Dave,thanks for these nice smokes


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

Received a couple of nice packages of cigars from Mitro & RobustoG today. Mike and Greg, very generous donations - thank you!


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

I got four boxes of Diablo's from monsoon and his crew today.Doug these will bring a lot of smiles I'm sure :tu 

Thank You guys!


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

68TriShield said:


> I got four boxes of Diablo's from monsoon and his crew today.Doug these will bring a lot of smiles I'm sure :tu
> 
> Thank You guys!


Awesome! :tu


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Got a nice Big Bag of Premium Cigars From Khubli today. Thanks Ji, the troops will love these! :tu


Oh yeah and he sent me a few really nice tag-alongs!


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

Good to see they got there 



68TriShield said:


> I got four boxes of Diablo's from monsoon and his crew today.Doug these will bring a lot of smiles I'm sure :tu
> 
> Thank You guys!


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

David

Finally....matching cigars going out tomorrow.

0307 0020 0000 2994 6284


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

jmcrawf1 sent me a tasty bundle of 5 Vegas A's today for the troops along with some bodyguards for me:ss Thanks Joel,you brightened up a $hitty monday :tu


----------



## jmcrawf1 (May 2, 2007)

68TriShield said:


> jmcrawf1 sent me a tasty bundle of 5 Vegas A's today for the troops along with some bodyguards for me:ss Thanks Joel,you brightened up a $hitty monday :tu


I'm glad I can finally do my part :tu


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

papajohn67 said:


> David
> 
> Finally....matching cigars going out tomorrow.
> 
> 0307 0020 0000 2994 6284


Thanks John!

I also just received a nice package of cigars from Dblbogie as his half of your trade for the troops. Thanks to both you and Ben - will be some nice packages going out.


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Got a nice package of cigars for the Troops today from massphatness. 

Thanks Vin! :tu


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

bazookajoe said:


> will be some nice packages going out.


Got a nice chunk of David's stash today to help with my troop contacts. Way to spread the wealth buddy! :tu


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

papajohn67 said:


> David
> 
> Finally....matching cigars going out tomorrow.
> 
> 0307 0020 0000 2994 6284


Arrived today John (with some nice tag-a-longs, thank-you). I'm not sure when your retirement starts but thanks for all your help getting going here.

david


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

bazookajoe said:


> Arrived today John (with some nice tag-a-longs, thank-you). I'm not sure when your retirement starts but thanks for all your help getting going here.
> 
> david


Retirement begins when the troops all come home or I'm dead....which ever comes 1st.


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

More correspondence via e-mail.....

Classification: UNCLASSIFIED

Sir,

Please let me know if you received the flag, thank you letter, and certificate that I sent last month. Also, please pass on our appreciation for the cigars and care packages to the club! Enjoy the pictures that were sent!

Semper Fi,

Maj Flaherty


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

^^^^^^ Great pics!


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

newcigarz said:


> ^^^^^^ Great pics!


Great photos indeed. Patrick .. thanks for sharing!


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

newcigarz said:


> Got a nice package of cigars for the Troops today from massphatness.
> 
> Thanks Vin! :tu


Feels great to help the cause. And the photos you posted were great. Thanks again for helping put this together.


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Four boxes packed up an ready to go. Thanks everyone! :tu


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

For those who remember him just wanted to report that Jeff "stitch45" has retuned from his sabbatical and contacted me via a PM. For those who are not familar with him he was the driving force in getting the cigars and troops gig up and running in the 1st place.

Jeff I expect to see you posting up here and while their is a new crop of pointmen on this operation their is still plently of room for the rest of us to help out and walk their slack. :gn

Welcome back home to Club Stogie. :tu

John


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

Dave - the Stumptown crew has a package en route: 1Z0RW5060357443159

Might be something else in there as well. A little bird's been talking.

View attachment 16148
:chk
View attachment 16147


A good way to start 2008!


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

vstrommark said:


> Dave - the Stumptown crew has a package en route: 1Z0RW5060357443159
> 
> Might be something else in there as well. A little bird's been talking.
> 
> ...


Bastage!!! Thank You Gentlmen!


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

David

Small package went out today for Lt Fera. I reminded him that you have taken over the operation.:gn Know he will be looking forward to hearing from you.

John


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Hey Troop Supporters!

40 lbs of cigars and goodies went out to several locations today.

Thank-you for helping our troops!


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Already got a nice donation towards the next shipment. 

str8edg contacted me the other day and asked how he could help. 
Today a beautiful box of AVO XO Intermezzos showed up. ( the troops will 
appreciate these) 


And a nice 5 fiver of tag-alongs!


Thanks Craig!


----------



## str8edg (Dec 30, 2007)

Glad to help, I hope the troops enjoy them


----------



## stitch45 (Jun 21, 2006)

Well, it's good to back ! ... or at least almost back
After living in our 5th wheel for a year we've finally rented a house in a new town, Will hopefully be able to move into a house of our own in a few weeks.
And hopefully the phone tec's can get this internet connection up here to work!
It's good to see this is still going on ! ...What a group here!
During my sabatical I actually did manage to send off four more shippments
two of them through my Step son who is a Ranger and just returned safely home from his third tour over there.
I'll contact the new Point Men on this to find out who I should ship smokes to.
I'll be placing my first on line cigar order in a long long time tonight.
It's good to Home !


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

stitch45 said:


> Well, it's good to back ! ... or at least almost back
> After living in our 5th wheel for a year we've finally rented a house in a new town, Will hopefully be able to move into a house of our own in a few weeks.
> And hopefully the phone tec's can get this internet connection up here to work!
> It's good to see this is still going on ! ...What a group here!
> ...


Just in time to join the fun!!


----------



## stitch45 (Jun 21, 2006)

John, I couldn't stay gone forever ... I was begining to get withdrawl pains.
FUN ... is living in a 5th wheel when it is -12 degrees outside
Now I need to go see if I can remember how to do this internet stuff and find all those old cigar sites of mine ...
You would not believe the cigar situation where I'm living now ...
Swisher Sweets anyone ??


----------



## JohnnieSRT-4-cl (Nov 12, 2007)

Dave, 
Stogies arrived yesterday! Thank you guys so much!
I've already started passing them out to everyone and let others know we have them here in our little cave. I told them if they take cigars they have to take pics so I can post them. I'll be ordering a camera soon to be sent out here so I'll take a bunch of my guys once it comes in.
Thanks again for the generosity, everyone, it is nice to know where being thought about and appreciated out here.
SSgt John Neary


----------



## gamayrouge (Dec 21, 2007)

JohnnieSRT-4 said:


> Dave,
> Stogies arrived yesterday! Thank you guys so much!
> I've already started passing them out to everyone and let others know we have them here in our little cave. I told them if they take cigars they have to take pics so I can post them. I'll be ordering a camera soon to be sent out here so I'll take a bunch of my guys once it comes in.
> Thanks again for the generosity, everyone, it is nice to know where being thought about and appreciated out here.
> SSgt John Neary


Johnnie! Nice to see you here on CS! (tam from CA) Be safe out there bro and Thank You for your service!:tu

Tam


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

stitch45 said:


> Well, it's good to back ! ...
> I'll contact the new Point Men on this to find out who I should ship smokes to.
> I'll be placing my first on line cigar order in a long long time tonight.
> It's good to Home !


Welcome Back Jeff. PM sent! :tu


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

Sending out 10 boxes today - 3 boxes filled with various goodies and 7 filled with cigars (under the beef jerky "padding"). Thanks to everyone who has contributed to make these shipments possible. :tu


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

I received a 15 pound box of yummy candy bars for the troops today :dr

These will go out asap Replicant Argent!!! Thank You


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

bazookajoe said:


> Sending out 10 boxes today - 3 boxes filled with various goodies and 7 filled with cigars (under the beef jerky "padding"). Thanks to everyone who has contributed to make these shipments possible. :tu


Wow looks great! I sent 4 on friday, probably have another 4 on Monday or Tuesday. :tu


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

Way to go guys!! Pardon the pun but this operation is really smoking!!:u:u


----------



## squid (Oct 9, 2006)

stitch45 said:


> John, I couldn't stay gone forever ... I was begining to get withdrawl pains.
> FUN ... is living in a 5th wheel when it is -12 degrees outside
> Now I need to go see if I can remember how to do this internet stuff and find all those old cigar sites of mine ...
> You would not believe the cigar situation where I'm living now ...
> Swisher Sweets anyone ??


Jeff.....well, it's about time you got your butt back in gear and on CS! We've definitely missed ya. John, Dave, Pat, and others have done a great job of picking up what you started. Glad to know your son has returned home safely, as well. Again...welcome back.


----------



## stitch45 (Jun 21, 2006)

squid said:


> Jeff.....well, it's about time you got your butt back in gear and on CS! We've definitely missed ya. John, Dave, Pat, and others have done a great job of picking up what you started. Glad to know your son has returned home safely, as well. Again...welcome back.


Well I'll be Damned, The Intel / spook section is still at work! :tu
How ya' doing ? .... It's good to be back, You wouldn't believe how I've spent the last few months.
I can see that everyone here has kicked Arse and taken names Big time!
But then that don't surprise me at all.
I gotta get me some cigars other than King Edwards and swishers laid in
Then I'll be back on line with the rest of you.
I've been to Famous, CI, CBid and a couple of others today so it shouldn't take me long.
Ya' can't keep an ex Marine / Cowboy down forever :cb
We put in an offer on a house and some land up here in snow country today
So wish us Luck!
It is definatly good to back in the world. :ss


----------



## CigarDoc (Oct 13, 2007)

Stitch, your son out of Benning?


----------



## stitch45 (Jun 21, 2006)

CigarDoc said:


> Stitch, your son out of Benning?


Yep, That's where he be .... He keeps telling me I can't tell anyone where he is or what he's doing ... I say I KNOW THAT young Man, I was a MARINE Ya' know .... But I think it's ok to tell people YOUR HOME ....
Sheesh, Young un's ..:hn


----------



## CigarDoc (Oct 13, 2007)

I'm in the 82nd now, I'm going to the 160th soon. I can't wait. Gotta get out of this 'regular army' stuff. Tell your son welcome home for me. I'll get out of Iraq in September.


----------



## JohnnieSRT-4-cl (Nov 12, 2007)

gamayrouge said:


> Johnnie! Nice to see you here on CS! (tam from CA) Be safe out there bro and Thank You for your service!:tu
> 
> Tam


Thanks for the welcome Tam,
I made a few good friends on there but needed to broaden my horizons. There wasn't a whole lot going on over there in the middle of the night when I'm at work.


----------



## stitch45 (Jun 21, 2006)

CigarDoc said:


> I'm in the 82nd now, I'm going to the 160th soon. I can't wait. Gotta get out of this 'regular army' stuff. Tell your son welcome home for me. I'll get out of Iraq in September.


My Son was in the 82nd before he went Ranger, He feels the same way about "RA" stuff ...
You stay safe over there, Be careful and come home safe and sound!
Thank you for your sevice!, It is young Men and Women like you who will
keep this country great!


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

More of ClubStogie's donations packed and ready to ship! Thanks! :tu


----------



## stitch45 (Jun 21, 2006)

Maaaan you guys are kicking some serious Butt here ..
*GREAT JOB !!* :tu


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

stitch45 said:


> Maaaan you guys are kicking some serious Butt here ..
> *GREAT JOB !!* :tu


:tpd: Thank you for the pics Tony. Puts a  on my face.


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

Received a package with a generous selection of cigars from tiptone today - thanks Brian! I know these will be appreciated.:tu


----------



## CigarDoc (Oct 13, 2007)

stitch45 said:


> My Son was in the 82nd before he went Ranger, He feels the same way about "RA" stuff ...
> You stay safe over there, Be careful and come home safe and sound!
> Thank you for your sevice!, It is young Men and Women like you who will
> keep this country great!


All in all, I'm grateful for the experience of the 82nd, just ready to move on to better places. I'm off to the Spec Ops Aviation Regiment when we get home, I'll get to do what I really want to do in the army.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Hello all,
SSG Corcoran from Taji, Iraq here with an upadate. All is well, lastest shipment of cigars, magazines and music showed up on 15 Jan. Cigars promptly went into coolador that I have made from an Igloo cooler and huma-packs that have come with the cigars. I took a good amount of cigars up to the Mud House (volunteer run coffee house) last night, Tuesaday is free cigar night, we pass out cigars to all the troops, Army, Navy, Air Force and Marines. I have some pics I'm trying to figure out how to upload. Missions go on daily, all my Joes are intact and safe and working hard, I have a great Squad. As always, we are greatful for the cigars and goodies, still can't beleive the love shown by people whom we've never met, I almost said strangers but don't feel that's appropriate anymore. I hope everyone knows how much of an effect this endeavor has had on the Joes, I love the look on their faces when I hand out cigars. Always, hey Sarge how much? nothing, they're free, they were given to use by members of Club Stogie, no shit? yeah, WOW, thanks.
Thanks again to all!
Sincerely,
SSG Kevin Corcoran


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

68TriShield said:


> As always, we are greatful for the cigars and goodies, still can't beleive the love shown by people whom we've never met, I almost said strangers but don't feel that's appropriate anymore. I hope everyone knows how much of an effect this endeavor has had on the Joes, I love the look on their faces when I hand out cigars. Always, hey Sarge how much? nothing, they're free, they were given to use by members of Club Stogie, no shit? yeah, WOW, thanks.


No matter what happens today, the post above is going to remind me to keep things in perspective.

God bless our men & women in uniform.

Going to go finish crying now ...


----------



## mzdspd (Oct 10, 2007)

newcigarz said:


> More of ClubStogie's donations packed and ready to ship! Thanks! :tu


well let me start of by saying thank you guys for all the stoggies we have gotten from CS. I got a box in today from Tony AKA newcigarz and alll i can say is WOW when me and the guys opend it up we where all smiles lol its been a while sence we have seen so many stoggies lol i am takeing pics tonight of the box and tomorrow i will snap some photos of us smokeing them with smiles lol. Thank you guys again you bring a little of home back to us with this. .... from the devils den camp liberty iraq .


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Thats what we like to hear Brother,stay safe :tu


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

mzdspd said:


> well let me start of by saying thank you guys for all the stoggies we have gotten from CS. I got a box in today from Tony AKA newcigarz and alll i can say is WOW when me and the guys opend it up we where all smiles lol its been a while sence we have seen so many stoggies lol i am takeing pics tonight of the box and tomorrow i will snap some photos of us smokeing them with smiles lol. Thank you guys again you bring a little of home back to us with this. .... from the devils den camp liberty iraq .


Awesome! I'm so glad my first package arrived safely. I hope everyone enjoys 
the donations from all of us here at ClubStogie. Thanks for all you do for our country! :tu:u


----------



## weak_link (Jan 13, 2008)

Well here's some more good news for you guys. I'm splitting a case of Dona Flor's with a friend or two and plenty of those will make it in the next shipment. If you haven't had one yet, you will be in for a real treat.


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Got an Awesome box of Cigars and Misc goodies for the Troops today!!!:tu:tu:tu

Only I don't know who they are from  
Hugh If you are reading this please contact me. If anyone knows Hugh from Ohio please drop me a PM. :tu


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

Received a package from JaKaAch today with some smokes and all kinds of other goodies for the troops. Thanks Jeff, very generous. :tu


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

A excellent package came yesterday from Finfan in RI. These look great Tom,thank you!


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Got another nice package of smokes today. Some awesome maduros. Not sure who they came from though.  Return addy is out of Cleveland Ohio. 

Thank-you for the donations!


----------



## Finfan (Feb 5, 2007)

68TriShield said:


> A excellent package came yesterday from Finfan in RI. These look great Tom,thank you!


I'm happy to contribute. Thanks for getting them to our troops.


----------



## stitch45 (Jun 21, 2006)

Two new donations for the troops ... Via Newbie offer 
See this thread ..
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1397588&posted=1#post1397588

Now I feel a little better :cb


----------



## CigarMonkel (Jan 7, 2008)

My package should be shipped in the next couple weeks (gotta wait for my first paycheck! :tu:tu)


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

newcigarz said:


> Got an Awesome box of Cigars and Misc goodies for the Troops today!!!:tu:tu:tu
> If anyone knows Hugh from Ohio please drop me a PM


Found out this came from hotreds! Thanks Hugh for the great donation! :tu


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Got a nice package of smokes from Bax today. Also a little something extra for 
me. 

Thanks for the donations Tim! :tu


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

newcigarz said:


> Got a nice package of smokes from Bax today. Also a little something extra for
> me.
> 
> Thanks for the donations Tim! :tu


Excellent! Glad I saw this


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

This looks even bigger in person....
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showpost.php?p=1383344&postcount=961

Thanks to the PacNW crew!!!


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

68TriShield said:


> This looks even bigger in person....
> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showpost.php?p=1383344&postcount=961
> 
> Thanks to the PacNW crew!!!


Hope it all arrived in tact. I couldn't find a box that was big enough to get a good quantity of packing material, so I trusted to the cigar boxes adding to the rigidity.

Hope that little package gets warmed up enough for tomorrow!


----------



## mzdspd (Oct 10, 2007)

newcigarz said:


> Awesome! I'm so glad my first package arrived safely. I hope everyone enjoys
> the donations from all of us here at ClubStogie. Thanks for all you do for our country! :tu:u


Well here are the pics hope you guys like them. Thank you again. it made our day as you can see in thesmiles. 
This is what we got in. 








and these are the troops. I am in the last group photo next to the guy with the m16. 








































again thank you guys here at CS for your support. SSG Heddy . Devils Den Camp liberty iraq.


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

mzdspd said:


> Well here are the pics hope you guys like them. Thank you again. it made our day as you can see in thesmiles.
> This is what we got in.


I'm glad they got there safe. I hope they bring some enjoyment, Thanks for your service to our country, and thanks for the pics!



mzdspd said:


> and these are the troops. I am in the last group photo next to the guy with the m16.


That's the guy I would be next to! :ss


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

newcigarz said:


> Got another nice package of smokes today. Some awesome maduros. Not sure who they came from though.  Return addy is out of Cleveland Ohio.


Found out this awesome package came from mustang1. Thank you so much Chris! :tu


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

Great work Tony!!

:u


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Copy of an e-mail I got today. Looks like boxes are making it to their intended destinations! Thanks to everyone that donated! 

Hi Anthony,

Just wanted to send you a quick email letting you know I got the box of cigars and jerky and really appreciate it! The support you all from Club Stogie have given us this past year has been phenomenal and it's greatly appreciated. I'm down to less than three months to go on this deployment, so that's pretty exciting. Right now I'm back at Kandahar Air Field for a few week refit before our next, and hopefully LAST operation!
Thanks again for the support,
Anthony Fera

Anthony Fera
1LT, FA
FSO C Co. 1-508 PIR


----------



## DixieLandMan (Dec 10, 2007)

Hi everyone! I wanted to let everyone know that I got a box of smokes a couple of days ago and I wanted to say "Thank You" so much for sending those to us!!! It is a good relief when you can sit down at the end of the day and just relax with a good stogie. I have passed a lot of them around so far and everyone seems very grateful! Thank you so much CS! The box came from Da Klugs! 

:ss

If anyone wants my address, please send me a PM.


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

Phenomenal!

Stay safe over there, and thank you & everyone in uniform for your service to this country.


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

Thanks for the notes and pics guys, keep 'em coming, and stay safe!:u


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

I was talking to Mike Adams (pathman) of Avalon Cigars to see what kind of a deal we might put together for the troops. Mike said he would be happy to send some cigars but had no intention of accepting any money. Well, a package arrived today containing two boxes of Avalon cigars.

Mike, you are a gentleman. Thanks for your generosity (well known around these parts) and your support for the troops. It's very much appreciated! :tu :u

david


----------



## emelbee (Aug 8, 2006)

bazookajoe - package headed your way. Some smokes for the troops and a couple for you. DC # 0307 0020 0003 4178 4823.

Thanks for all you are doing for our troops!!


----------



## hotreds (Dec 4, 2007)

Great to see pix of the troops with the 'gars!


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

emelbee said:


> bazookajoe - package headed your way...


Thank you Mike, you're support is appreciated! :tu I'll let you know when they arrive.


----------



## williegstyles (Aug 20, 2007)

Who?...What?...Where? and How do I get involved? I'll get a package together NOW and await the addy to send it out Monday morning!


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

williegstyles said:


> Who?...What?...Where? and How do I get involved? I'll get a package together NOW and await the addy to send it out Monday morning!


PM sent.


----------



## netprophet21 (Dec 12, 2007)

bazookajoe said:


> PM sent.


Why don't you send me that pm also


----------



## stitch45 (Jun 21, 2006)

I got a PM from a new member this AM, A Capt. at Tallil air base in Iraq,
I'm witing for more info from him, I'll keep you posted.
Also, do we have people in Afghanistan who are receiving packages ?
Great work Ya'all


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

netprophet21 said:


> Why don't you send me that pm also


PM sent.


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

stitch45 said:


> ...Also, do we have people in Afghanistan who are receiving packages ?...


Lt. Fera is in Afghanistan. There is some correspondence from him posted in this thread and a couple others. Here's a couple:

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showpost.php?p=1354306&postcount=924

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showpost.php?p=1400342&postcount=1011


----------



## stitch45 (Jun 21, 2006)

bazookajoe said:


> Lt. Fera is in Afghanistan. There is some correspondence from him posted in this thread and a couple others. Here's a couple:
> 
> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showpost.php?p=1354306&postcount=924
> 
> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showpost.php?p=1400342&postcount=1011


I knew you guy's were good ....
I might have a couple of new people to ship to, A couple of Marine RCT's fresh in Iraq, I'm working on getting info...
I'm also going to try and get a contact from our son for a contact in the Ranger Co. that just replaced his over there.


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

stitch45 said:


> I knew you guy's were good ....
> I might have a couple of new people to ship to, A couple of Marine RCT's fresh in Iraq, I'm working on getting info...
> I'm also going to try and get a contact from our son for a contact in the Ranger Co. that just replaced his over there.


Keep me posted on this, We will do whatever we can. :tu


----------



## stitch45 (Jun 21, 2006)

newcigarz said:


> Keep me posted on this, We will do whatever we can. :tu


I'll keep you posted, with luck by the end of Feb. we will finally be moved into a home of our own again, And maybe I'll get "My Trash in one sock" 
And I'll start helping out with the shipping again ...Break time is over,
It's time for me to take my place in the line again.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

stitch45 said:


> I got a PM from a new member this AM, A Capt. at Tallil air base in Iraq,
> I'm witing for more info from him, I'll keep you posted.
> Also, do we have people in Afghanistan who are receiving packages ?
> Great work Ya'all


Camp Phoenix and PRT Sharana are in Afghanistan,I ship to those two Jeff...


----------



## stitch45 (Jun 21, 2006)

68TriShield said:


> Camp Phoenix and PRT Sharana are in Afghanistan,I ship to those two Jeff...


Some how I knew you guy's would have it covered even befor I asked :tu


----------



## Scud (Sep 9, 2007)

to David Grimes

PapaJohn bought a sampler off me for the troops and I tossed in double what he bought, so please look for them. John has been great with contacting me and I'm hoping the troops like what's being sent. Gurkhas (a lot) and a bunch of other premiums, as well as some decent short smokes.

To our guys over there, keep your asses safe and get back here ASAP. I've had one former student who didn't make it home and one who came home and did 8 months at Walter Reed (sp). Please, watch over each other and watch yourselves.

Joey


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

Scud said:


> to David Grimes
> 
> PapaJohn bought a sampler off me for the troops and I tossed in double what he bought, so please look for them. John has been great with contacting me and I'm hoping the troops like what's being sent. Gurkhas (a lot) and a bunch of other premiums, as well as some decent short smokes.
> 
> ...


Thanks Joey. Nice move on both your and John's part. :tu I'll report in when they arrive.


----------



## Scud (Sep 9, 2007)

bazookajoe said:


> Thanks Joey. Nice move on both your and John's part. :tu I'll report in when they arrive.


Thanks, brother!!


----------



## stitch45 (Jun 21, 2006)

*Trade for the Troops*

My "Trade for the Troops" is underway
I have PM'd both recipients Ryan and Chuck with their DC#'s and instucted them to contact Tony or David for instuctions on shipping their Donations

I will trade for the troops, I will barter for the troops, I will cajole and coheres 
for the troops ... I will do whatever it takes for the troops
You guy's are doing an Awsome Job ! :tu


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: Trade for the Troops*



stitch45 said:


> My "Trade for the Troops" is underway
> I have PM'd both recipients Ryan and Chuck with their DC#'s and instucted them to contact Tony or David for instuctions on shipping their Donations
> 
> I will trade for the troops, I will barter for the troops, I will cajole and coheres
> for the troops ... I will do whatever it takes for the troopsYou guy's are doing an Awsome Job ! :tu


Awesome!! :tu I'm glad you're back!! :u


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

*Re: Trade for the Troops*



stitch45 said:


> My "Trade for the Troops" is underway
> I have PM'd both recipients Ryan and Chuck with their DC#'s and instucted them to contact Tony or David for instuctions on shipping their Donations
> 
> I will trade for the troops, I will barter for the troops, I will cajole and coheres
> ...


Hey Jeff...try standing by a freeway off ramp holding a sign saying, "I'll do a dance or a jig for a fiver of sticks for the troops".

Hell I ain't proud.


----------



## stitch45 (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: Trade for the Troops*



papajohn67 said:


> Hey Jeff...try standing by a freeway off ramp holding a sign saying, "I'll do a dance or a jig for a fiver of sticks for the troops".
> 
> Hell I ain't proud.


There isn't a freeway within two hours of me :cb
But I might try doing it on main street here ....
I'd probbably get lots of those Good old King Edwards that sell here in town :ss


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

Received a large box stuffed with cigars today from emelbee - very nice selection of smokes for the troops. :tu :u

Thank you Mike for your generous donation and for the nice stowaways. 

david


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Got a great package today from borndead1. Some tasty smokes for the troops.

Thanks Mark! :tu:tu:tu


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Just wanted to share an e-mail I got today.

THANKS!...
Flaherty Maj Gregory P (G-4 DEP / Ops Officer)

Classification: UNCLASSIFIED

Sir,

Thank you very much for the care package of cigars and goodies! For your information, I will be redeploying home within the next couple of weeks. Anyhow, my unit really appreciates what you and your club have done for us! We hope that you have enjoyed the pictures and will continue keeping us in your thoughts and prayers!

Semper Fi,

Maj Flaherty

P.S. Enjoy the picture! I hope to have more taken and to send to you before I redeploy!


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

Very cool, thanks for posting that Tony.:tu


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Tony don't forget you'll need a new contact when the Major ships out...

Thanks for the pic too


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

68TriShield said:


> Tony don't forget you'll need a new contact when the Major ships out...


You forget I learned from the Master- You! I asked the Maj and he has already provided me with a new contact. :tu


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Got another big box of cigars and goodies for the troop today from hotreds. 
Hugh donated music, CDs, games, and treats for the troops along with some
smokes. He also included a check to help with shipping boxes to the troops.
Last but not least he included some calendars that have his aviation photography on them. Awesome pictures!!! Check him out on the web @ 
www.Hughsviews.com and bump this BOTL's RG please!


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

Received a package that I believe is a bunch of cigars papajohn67 bought from Scud and had sent to me. Thanks John for the nice donation and Joey for throwing in all the extra smokes. I know the troops will enjoy them. :tu


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Cigars,pipes and hot sauce oh my!!!! illinoishoosier aka Sean PMed me about a troop package he sent.
Brother this stuff will bring many smiles to our soldiers,thank you Sir!:u


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

68TriShield said:


> Cigars,pipes and hot sauce oh my!!!! illinoishoosier aka Sean PMed me about a troop package he sent.
> Brother this stuff will bring many smiles to our soldiers,thank you Sir!:u


What a haul!! :tu


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

papajohn67 said:


> What a haul!! :tu


:tpd: Awesome!


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

I got a nice package of smokes from blinded by science along with a b-day extra from Bigwaved,thank you Sir!


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Hello Troop Supporters! Just an FYI that I will be on Vacation from Feb 2 - Feb 9th. If you have any packages to ship to me please do so after the 9th. 
As always Thanks for your support! :tu


----------



## illinoishoosier (Aug 13, 2007)

68TriShield said:


> Cigars,pipes and hot sauce oh my!!!! illinoishoosier aka Sean PMed me about a troop package he sent.
> Brother this stuff will bring many smiles to our soldiers,thank you Sir!:u


amazing what a group of gorillas in a pass can put together.
Glad to see it arrived all in one piece, so to speak.


----------



## netprophet21 (Dec 12, 2007)

illinoishoosier said:


> amazing what a group of gorillas in a pass can put together.
> Glad to see it arrived all in one piece, so to speak.


that is an amazing package you sent, you are an amazing BOTL :cb


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

Received a package from williegstyles today with a lot of nice smokes for the troops. Thanks for the generous selection of cigars Greg, I know it will be appreciated. :tu


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Another three boxes out the door today...:tu


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

Received this email from Lt. Fera in Afghanistan today. I hope it makes all of you feel as good as it made me, your donations make this happen! :u

"Hi David,

I just wanted to let you know I received all three boxes you sent and they were fantastic. We just had an Officer/Senior NCO Christmas party (Yeah, it's almost FEB) and I was able to some out to everyone there. I also have a lot left over that I separated and made boxes for the companies. The support you all have given us over the last year has been nothing short of phenomenal and we really really appreciate it over here. I've got so many guys smoking cigars now it's crazy. I'll see about getting some pictures together for you to post on the site for other people to check out.
Things have been going ok over here. We have what we need thanks to all the support from back home. We're getting ready to do one more mission and then it's time to pack up. We've got about 10 weeks left, so if you could spread the word to not send anything after 1 March, that'd be great. I have a good friend who just got to Iraq, and if you are still interested in supporting the troops, I can get his address for you. He'll be there for another 10 months at least, and maybe 13 depending on if they got extended.
Anyways, I should be back here at Kandahar for a little while longer, so feel free to write back if you'd like. Again, pass our regards to the members of Club Stogie please!!
Take care,

Anthony Fera
1LT, FA
Assistant Effects Coordinator, 1-508 PIR"


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

bazookajoe said:


> Received this email from Lt. Fera in Afghanistan today. I hope it makes all of you feel as good as it made me, your donations make this happen! :u
> 
> "Hi David,
> 
> ...


Awesome!! :u :tu


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

68TriShield said:


> Another three boxes out the door today...:tu


NIce work Dave!:tu



Mr.Maduro said:


> Awesome!! :u :tu


:tpd: Truly Awesome!


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

It's always good to hear from the other side,excellent!


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

I just received an order from Rob (taboocigars.com) and I got one of his lucky coupons for $100 in cigars. I told him to put together an assortment that I'll be donationg to the troops. Here's the link....

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1424299#post1424299

:u


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Mr.Maduro said:


> I just received an order from Rob (taboocigars.com) and I got one of his lucky coupons for $100 in cigars. I told him to put together an assortment that I'll be donationg to the troops. Here's the link....
> 
> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1424299#post1424299
> 
> :u


Congrats! Awesome Gesture Patrick! :tu


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

bazookajoe.....coming your way! Read Rob's post below!!:tu

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showpost.php?p=1426451&postcount=59

:u:u:u:u:u


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

Mr.Maduro said:


> bazookajoe.....coming your way! Read Rob's post below!!:tu
> 
> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showpost.php?p=1426451&postcount=59
> 
> :u:u:u:u:u


Very generous on both your parts Patrick and Rob! :tu :u


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Bill aka madurofan sent us three 50ct boxes of Casino Royale Vanilla Naturals.I know cigardoc has some folks partial to flavored cigars.I'll send each of you a box.Tony,I know .I'll send them after MMHIII.
I hope you can find time for a cigar and drink with us in Florida...

EDIT:Thanks Bill,See you soon


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

68TriShield said:


> I'll send each of you a box.Tony,I know .I'll send them after MMHIII.
> I hope you can find time for a cigar and drink with us in Florida...


Me too Dave. Working on it. :tu


----------



## CaddoMoney (Oct 10, 2007)

Yesterday I was bombed by a herf, but I think that the troops deserve it more than I do - I'm adding to it and sending it your way:

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=134502


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

CaddoMoney said:


> Yesterday I was bombed by a herf, but I think that the troops deserve it more than I do - I'm adding to it and sending it your way:
> 
> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=134502


Excellent sir...Thank You!


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

Here's a little sumptin, sumptin a few of us NorCal brothers put together for a direct shipment to a CS BOTL in Iraq. :tu
Thanks to Ratters, Tzaddi, weak-link and Dwhitacre.:ss
I had to ask jjefrey, kondour and gamay rouge to hold off there donations until the next shipment! 
http://imageshack.us


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

bobarian said:


> Here's a little sumptin, sumptin a few of us NorCal brothers put together for a direct shipment to a CS BOTL in Iraq. :tu
> Thanks to Ratters, Tzaddi, weak-link and Dwhitacre.:ss
> I had to ask jjefrey, kondour and gamay rouge to hold off there donations until the next shipment!


Well done! :tu :u


----------



## JohnnieSRT-4-cl (Nov 12, 2007)

I got the package today Tony.
All I can saw is WOW..... I really am speechless!

When I saw the size of the box I was like there is no way this thing is full of cigars, man was I wrong. 

Thank you Tony, and EVERYONE that contributed to this package for us out here. We're all getting together tonight and throwing some pallets in the burn pit, lighting a few stogies, and maybe have a drink or two.

We are without a doubt completely stocked on stogies for a while.

Thanks again,
Johnnie


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Kick back and relax with a nice cigar :ss


----------



## weak_link (Jan 13, 2008)

bazookajoe said:


> Well done! :tu :u


I'm already workin' on the next box.


----------



## drac (Feb 3, 2004)

Yesterday we shipped a box of about 250 cigars to the Camp Phoenix contact from our shop and yes there were boxes of our Phoenix cigars in there.

Thanks for the contact info TriShield.



stitch45 said:


> Some how I knew you guy's would have it covered even befor I asked :tu


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

Received a box of Hemingway Short Stories from Galaxie_xl and a nice package of cigars from ramblinsmoke today. Thanks Richard and Bryan for your continued troop support. :tu :u


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

JohnnieSRT-4 said:


> I got the package today Tony.
> All I can saw is WOW..... I really am speechless!
> 
> When I saw the size of the box I was like there is no way this thing is full of cigars, man was I wrong.
> ...


Awesome John, Enjoy and be safe! :tu


----------



## duhman (Dec 3, 2007)

Incoming: DC 0307 1790 0005 2207 3639
:gn:gn:gn:gn


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

David

Coming your way....stuff.:tu


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Old Guy....pkg heading your way via Booker:tu:tu


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

duhman said:


> Incoming: DC 0307 1790 0005 2207 3639
> :gn:gn:gn:gn


Received this large package containing cigars and lots of goodies for the troops. Thank you Lance. :tu


----------



## Jechelman (Apr 29, 2006)

bazookajoe, incoming --- 0103 8555 7492 5653 4578

This package includes the Pepin Premium Sampler bought by Fishbreadtwo in the CS Troop Supporters Auction and generously donated to the troops.

Frank


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

papajohn67 said:


> David
> 
> Coming your way....stuff.:tu





Jechelman said:


> bazookajoe, incoming --- 0103 8555 7492 5653 4578
> 
> This package includes the Pepin Premium Sampler bought by Fishbreadtwo in the CS Troop Supporters Auction and generously donated to the troops.
> 
> Frank


Much appreciated. :tu


----------



## taltos (Feb 28, 2006)

Tony-incoming 1000200402708. Expect Monday or Tuesday, coming from just outside Boston. Paul:tu


----------



## IslandRick (Aug 20, 2007)

Tony, 

Hope you had a good vacation. I have a package heading your way. DC# 0307 1790 0001 6053 4493

Thanks!
Rick
:cb


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

IslandRick said:


> Tony,
> 
> Hope you had a good vacation. I have a package heading your way. DC# 0307 1790 0001 6053 4493
> 
> ...


Thanks Rick!

Just got back in town and had a great Vacation in Sunny Florida. :tu

Came back to snow and rain here in CT.


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Got a Nice Bundle of Nestor Reserve Torps. from cbsmokin and Lanthor 


Thanks Guys! :tu


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Well I came home to a big box of troop smokes from Old Sailor today.These are impressive smokes.I think our soldiers will be very excite.
Thanks Dave for being one of our most frequent troop supporters,you're always there and ready to help...always:u


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Glad I could help out Dave:tu


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

Jechelman said:


> bazookajoe, incoming --- 0103 8555 7492 5653 4578
> 
> This package includes the Pepin Premium Sampler bought by Fishbreadtwo in the CS Troop Supporters Auction and generously donated to the troops.
> 
> Frank


Received Fishbeadtwo's Pepin sampler and Jechelman's donation of a couple dozen cigars and some cash to help with shipping costs.:tu Thanks guys, it's a pleasure to pass along your generous donations to the troops - I know they are appreciated. :u


----------



## stitch45 (Jun 21, 2006)

Well, I guess I can't stay on vacation much longer,
I just got a PM from "Blackjeep" An Airman deployed in Iraq 
I also told Nick The "Ragin Cajun" to send me his APO when he depolys again in a couple of weeks, And I have contacts now for two other Marine RTC's in Iraq ... You guys have your hands full ... so I guess it's time I stepped up to the plate here ...
With luck we will start moving into our new home next week, And I'll start getting Boxes of stuff ready to go out
As of next week ... Count me back in the line up! :tu


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

stitch45 said:


> Well, I guess I can't stay on vacation much longer,
> I just got a PM from "Blackjeep" An Airman deployed in Iraq
> I also told Nick The "Ragin Cajun" to send me his APO when he depolys again in a couple of weeks, And I have contacts now for two other Marine RTC's in Iraq ... You guys have your hands full ... so I guess it's time I stepped up to the plate here ...
> With luck we will start moving into our new home next week, And I'll start getting Boxes of stuff ready to go out
> As of next week ... Count me back in the line up! :tu


Welcome Back!

I was just getting back from a Vacation myself. Back to what I love to do.

Going out tomorow!


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

Nice going Tony - I've got some going out tomorrow too. Looking forward to March when the new bigger flat rate boxes are available.


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

bazookajoe said:


> Nice going Tony - I've got some going out tomorrow too. Looking forward to March when the new bigger flat rate boxes are available.


David.......:tu:tu


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

papajohn67 said:


> David.......:tu:tu


:tpd: :tu:tu:tu


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Got a nice package of smokes today from CaddoMoney. Some really nice ones here I'm sure the troops will enjoy! Thanks Andrew! :tu


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Got 2 more nice boxes of smokes today.


Taltos sent an Awesome selection of his go to smokes! Great Job!
Thanks Paul! 


IslandRick sent 4 bundles of Famous Dominican 2000 Coronas. I'm sure the Troops will love these. Thanks Rick!


----------



## IslandRick (Aug 20, 2007)

newcigarz said:


> Got 2 more nice boxes of smokes today.
> 
> Taltos sent an Awesome selection of his go to smokes! Great Job!
> Thanks Paul!
> ...


I'm happy to contribute. Thanks for all the work that you guys do getting the packages to our troops! :tu

Rick
:cb


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

papajohn67 said:


> David
> 
> Coming your way....stuff.:tu


Received a bunch of cigars and a couple of travel humis from papajohn67 today. Thanks John, much appreciated as always and thanks too for the O's - that means a lot to me since I know how scarce they are.


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

Here's the latest email with a pic from Lt. Fera in Afghanistan. His unit is leaving in April so I have time to get at least one more shipment to them and would like to include some Acids, so if anyone has any quarantined that they'd like to send let me know. As papajohn67 has stated in earlier posts, Lt. Fera always makes sure he sends cigars to the soldiers "down range" so we like to send a little extra his way. We'll continue to send cigars to their replacements because they don't seem to get as much attention as those in Iraq.

"Hi David,

Sorry I took so long to respond to this. I've been negligent with my email duties; things have been getting busy over here with planning our LAST!!!! mission, so I've been dealing with crisis after crisis. I've learned a lot this deployment...and after being on staff for the last 5 months, I've definitely seen a lot of things..._[edit mine]_.

Anyways, I won't bore you with those details. Things are going ok here other than that, the weather is chilly but sunny at least. It snows everyonce in a while down here, but up in the mountains they're getting pounded. It's going to be a cold next mission! Everyone is excited as we've only got 60 days left to we start to redeploy, so I'm definitely pumped.

I gave your email address to one of the company commanders who said he would send pictures...Doug Ralph-have you heard from him or gotten anything from him at all? I'll attach a picture of me and my old 1SG enjoying some sticks. My whole unit (actually our brigade!) is leaving in April, but we will be replaced by units from the 101st Abn Div, so I'll try to find a guy that doesn't suck and pass his address along to you so you can continue the AFG cigar connection!

As far as special requests, not a lot of us here are experts, so we smoke whatever. I do know all of us enjoy the Acids for sure. But honestly we think the best cigar is a free one, so we aren't too particular haha. But seroiusly though, the variety you've been sending has been great-they guys can pick out what they enjoy.

Pss my greetings along to SSG Corcoran. We've been reading about the progress they're making in Iraq and it's pretty encouraging. Hopefully they'll square that away so I don't have to go in a year!

Well I have to get going, it's meeting time (AGAIN). Hope all is well with you and thanks again for your support!
TJ Fera"


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

Please check out the Cigar Contest section. There is a raffle going on that you might be interested in as you stand to win a nice prize as well as help the troops.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## CigarMonkel (Jan 7, 2008)

package on its way to Tony. 1 Bundle and the 
DC# is 0307 1790 0001 2871 6473

I shipped out 3 packages and got the dc#'s mixed up i hope this is the right one! Either way its on its way! hope the troops enjoy em!


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 21, 2006)

Tony

Ive been slacking, but I got a package together and will send it out today.

DC# 0307 0020 0001 8758 7657


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

David and Tony,I'm writing the auction checks tomorrow :tu

Thanks again to everyone that participated the the "Front Rangers" recent auction!
This money will go along way in providing what little comfort we can to our Brothers and Sisters overseas.

I salute all of our Patriots,here and abroad :u:u:u

EDITow Wow time guys


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

A good friend just arrived in Iraq for another tour. I'm sending him and his Co. 
a little comfort from CS.


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Got a nice package of smokes for the Troops today from rawlic. :tu

Thanks for the support Chuck!


----------



## rawlic (Jun 10, 2007)

newcigarz said:


> Got a nice package of smokes for the Troops today from rawlic. :tu
> 
> Thanks for the support Chuck!


Glad to help!

-Chuck


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

Quick note and pics from SSG Kevin Corcoran (on the right in the first pic) in Iraq (in a week or so the humidor will look quite different ):

"Dave,
I hope you don't mind posting these for me. My Platoon built this gazeebo from scrap wood, we had a BBQ to celabrate our ISG and Commander came over to join us and we even showed an outdoor movie with a lap top and a power point projector. It is absolutely amazing how creative people can become when put in the right circumstances and how much you learn to appreciate things, like running water and a porcelian toliet. Hope all is well thanks again for everything. Pictures are me and a Warrant officer who gives us cigar advice having coffee on the gazeebo, some of the Joes enjoying a cigar and the humidor at the Mud House which I keep stocked with the cigar donations.

Kevin"


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

I love it! Great stuff guys :tu


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Thanks for sharing. I always love to see pictures!!!:tu


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

Thanks for posting the pics David. Great job! :ss


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

David and Tony,I just got off the phone with Kris at Tobacco World. I gave him a couple ideas of what we'd like to send.
He's going to take the ball and run with it then get back to me with what he came up with. He also said he would be glad to ship the goodies too. I'm not sure I want him to take that task on as I want make sure everything is even steven for the troops.
I hope to hear from him in a couple days.He also said he will be throwing in extra freebies for our soldiers... Stay Tuned...


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

68TriShield said:


> David and Tony,I just got off the phone with Kris at Tobacco World. I gave him a couple ideas of what we'd like to send.
> He's going to take the ball and run with it then get back to me with what he came up with. He also said he would be glad to ship the goodies too. I'm not sure I want him to take that task on as I want make sure everything is even steven for the troops.
> I hope to hear from him in a couple days.He also said he will be throwing in extra freebies for our soldiers... Stay Tuned...


That sounds great Dave. I agree on the shipping. :tu


----------



## ragin' cajun (Mar 12, 2007)

Thanks for the pics! Yes it is amazing what the troops can accomplish! Thanks to all of the brothers and sisters who support the troops!


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Great lookin pics.:tu:tu


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

It was like Christmas today for the Troops. I got donations today from hurricane6, gnukfu, hotreds, monsoon, CigarMonkel, and txdyna65. 

Among the many cigar donations, there was a Huge box of misc snacks and goodies from monsoon. Cigar Accessories, CDs and Drink mix from hotreds. 

Also thank you to hurricane6 and hotreds for the tagalongs. 


ALL in all a great day for the Troops. Thank you all for helping our soldiers in harm's way!!!!!

Thank-you Doug, George, Hugh, Kenny, Rick, and Ryan!!!!!:tu


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

Always interested to see the accommodations provided for our troops today. We also had the best of the best. Pictured below, stand-down for a couple of days in 1968 while with the 101st in Vietnam. They knew we were coming in out of the field and rolled out the 'red carpet'.


----------



## lucky (Oct 15, 2007)

bazookajoe said:


> Quick note and pics from SSG Kevin Corcoran (on the right in the first pic) in Iraq (in a week or so the humidor will look quite different ):
> 
> "Dave,
> I hope you don't mind posting these for me. My Platoon built this gazeebo from scrap wood, we had a BBQ to celabrate our ISG and Commander came over to join us and we even showed an outdoor movie with a lap top and a power point projector. It is absolutely amazing how creative people can become when put in the right circumstances and how much you learn to appreciate things, like running water and a porcelian toliet. Hope all is well thanks again for everything. Pictures are me and a Warrant officer who gives us cigar advice having coffee on the gazeebo, some of the Joes enjoying a cigar and the humidor at the Mud House which I keep stocked with the cigar donations.
> ...


Dave,This has nothing to do with cigars but I couldn't help it.
If it worked, I have attached a few photos. The current theater policy is no pets of any kind, well, the people who made that rule, never met Charlie. When Charlie showed up at one of our positions, we tried to get rid of her, we even put her in a box and sent her home with some Iraqi kids, she kept comming back! Anyway, now we are rule breakers, but I know what is done to ferrell dogs here and couldn't bring myself to turn her over. We have shots on the way and I'm trying to think of a way to get approval to bring her back the right way. The joes are crazy about her, most of have pets at home and she gets passed around from hooch to hooch. Hope it worked. I don't care who you are, that's a cute puppy!

Kevin


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

lucky said:


> Dave,This has nothing to do with cigars but I couldn't help it.
> If it worked, I have attached a few photos. The current theater policy is no pets of any kind, well, the people who made that rule, never met Charlie. When Charlie showed up at one of our positions, we tried to get rid of her, we even put her in a box and sent her home with some Iraqi kids, she kept comming back! Anyway, now we are rule breakers, but I know what is done to ferrell dogs here and couldn't bring myself to turn her over. We have shots on the way and I'm trying to think of a way to get approval to bring her back the right way. The joes are crazy about her, most of have pets at home and she gets passed around from hooch to hooch. Hope it worked. I don't care who you are, that's a cute puppy!
> 
> Kevin


Good for you Kevin, I wouldn't be able to turn away the pooch either. And of course she's cute. :tu


----------



## CigarMonkel (Jan 7, 2008)

glad to see my package made it safely! i hope the troops enjoy em!


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

Great to see that it got there in one piece, brother !!


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

monsoon said:


> Great to see that it got there in one piece, brother !!


Gave my mailman a hernia:r:tu


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

newcigarz said:


> Gave my mailman a hernia:r:tu


lol .... he needed a workout.


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

Received an Acid sampler tin and 5er of Wafes today from aldukes. Thanks for stepping up and filling the troops request - much appreciated! :tu


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

bazookajoe said:


> Received an Acid sampler tin and 5er of Wafes today from aldukes. Thanks for stepping up and filling the troops request - much appreciated! :tu


Beep Beep :tu


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Thanks to everyone who has been donating cigars and goodies for the Troops! 

Boxes going out to today to Iraq and Afghanistan! :tu


----------



## aldukes (Aug 23, 2007)

bazookajoe said:


> Received an Acid sampler tin and 5er of Wafes today from aldukes. Thanks for stepping up and filling the troops request - much appreciated! :tu


thanks for everything you guys do!


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Got some smokes in today from massphatness and GoodFella.

Thanks Vincent and Rob! :tu


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

Received a couple of boxes of cigars today from macms - thanks Fred for everything you do for the troops. :tu :u


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

bazookajoe said:


> Received a couple of boxes of cigars today from macms - thanks Fred for everything you do for the troops. :tu :u


Fred is one of the best! :tu


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

Received 50 nice cigars from nwksaxman today, plus a check from some cigars he auctioned off. Thanks for the troop support Wayne, much appreciated! :tu


----------



## koolbooy (Dec 16, 2007)

i made this for CigarMonkel, but just in case anyone else wanted one. here ya go ....










:ss


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Munkey stopped by yesterday and dropped of literally a cooler full of nice boxes of cigars 

Thank You Kelcey,these will go a long way :tu


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Got some nice smokes and a monetary donation from wij today. 

Thank-you very much William! :tu


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

I got another nice load of cigars today from shilala,thanks Scott.I know what you mean too


----------



## Munkey (Jan 14, 2008)

68TriShield said:


> Munkey stopped by yesterday and dropped of literally a cooler full of nice boxes of cigars
> 
> Thank You Kelcey,these will go a long way :tu


Hehe - I definitely got the better end of the stick. (pun intended). I'll try to do better the next time. Thanks for letting me hang out.


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Going out tomorrow folks. Thanks to everyone for their donations!!!:tu


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

From Tom Vose at the Tiki Hut...

Quote]
David: 

Thank you for the two boxes of cigars. They came about a day apart on Sat and Mon. The generosity of ClubStogie.com members is truly humbling.

Thank you everyone! 

SFC Tom Vose 
Camp Phoenix, Welcome Center 
318-237-2518 / 070226966


----------



## SteveDMatt (Feb 23, 2007)

Matt (aldukes) hit me up with a surprize bomb along with some CD for the troops. He was a winner in the Superbowl block pool.

Thank you very much Matt. I'm sure the troops will appreciate the tunes.

I will get the CDs to one of the guys next week sometime.


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

John (papajohn67) received this flag and note from our own Ironeagle as a thank-you for the support Club Stogie has provided while he was in Iraq. John wanted me to pass along that he would be happy to make copies for anyone who would like one when he gets back from his travels.

Also, since John's efforts weren't for recognition he doesn't feel right hanging on to this stuff, but I think he should accept it on behalf of those that donated as he has contributed as much or more than anyone, and it's just part of the deal. :2

And to David (Ironeagle), glad you got home safe!



















:tu :u


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

bazookajoe said:


> John (papajohn67) received this flag and note from our own Ironeagle as a thank-you for the support Club Stogie has provided while he was in Iraq. John wanted me to pass along that he would be happy to make copies for anyone who would like one when he gets back from his travels.
> 
> Also, since John's efforts weren't for recognition he doesn't feel right hanging on to this stuff, but I think he should accept it on behalf of those that donated as he has contributed as much or more than anyone, and it's just part of the deal. :2
> 
> ...


David

I have already received a flag & certificate from Lt Fera, the flag having been flown on on a mission in Afghanistan. Since it has my name on the flight certificate I figured that I would keep it since it was sent that way and I was involved on more of a personal basis with Tony & his troops. Heck we were brothers in the sense that we both served with the 82nd ABN.

The flag and such from Ironeagle needs a Club Stogie home. We need a keeper of the flame. I don't want to sound like I do not appreciate it, I'm humbled by the gift but somehow things like this need to be shared with everyone who has made this project such a success. I guess their are no easy answers to this one.


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

papajohn67 said:


> David
> 
> I have already received a flag & certificate from Lt Fera, the flag having been flown on on a mission in Afghanistan. Since it has my name on the flight certificate I figured that I would keep it since it was sent that way and I was involved on more of a personal basis with Tony & his troops. Heck we were brothers in the sense that we both served with the 82nd ABN.
> 
> The flag and such from Ironeagle needs a Club Stogie home. We need a keeper of the flame. I don't want to sound like I do not appreciate it, I'm humbled by the gift but somehow things like this need to be shared with everyone who has made this project such a success. I guess their are no easy answers to this one.


What an awesome gift. :tu:u


----------



## Ironeagle (Dec 21, 2007)

papajohn67 said:


> David
> 
> I have already received a flag & certificate from Lt Fera, the flag having been flown on on a mission in Afghanistan. Since it has my name on the flight certificate I figured that I would keep it since it was sent that way and I was involved on more of a personal basis with Tony & his troops. Heck we were brothers in the sense that we both served with the 82nd ABN.
> 
> The flag and such from Ironeagle needs a Club Stogie home. We need a keeper of the flame. I don't want to sound like I do not appreciate it, I'm humbled by the gift but somehow things like this need to be shared with everyone who has made this project such a success. I guess their are no easy answers to this one.


John! You all have done so much and there are so many great Veterans on this wonderful site. I was glad that everything arrived intact - I had concerns that the MNC-I coin didn't make the trip, but I see it is there too.

Club Stogie's patriotism and support of our Troops is truly humbling. You are all great Americans.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Another email from Tom Vose at the Tiki Hut...


This was forwarded to me by one of the NCOs that I work with, he got it
from his wife.

Subject: love

What Love means to a 4-8 year old . . 
Slow down for three minutes to read this. It is so worth it. Touching
words from the mouth of babes. 
A group of professional people posed this question to a group of 4 to 8
year-olds, 'What does love mean?' 
The answers they got were broader and deeper than anyone could have
imagined See what you think: 

'When my grandmother got arthritis, she couldn't bend over and paint her
toenails anymore.. 
So my grandfather does it for her all the time, even when his hands got
arthritis too. That's love.' 
Rebecca- age 8 

'When someone loves you, the way they say your name is different. 
You just know that your name is safe in their mouth.' 
Billy - age 4 

'Love is when a girl puts on perfume and a boy puts on shaving cologne
and they go out and smell each other.' 
Karl - age 5 

'Love is when you go out to eat and give somebody most of your French
fries without making them give you any of theirs.' 
Chrissy - age 6 

'Love is what makes you smile when you're tired.' 
Terri - age 4 

'Love is when my mommy makes coffee for my daddy and she takes a sip
before giving it to him, to make sure the taste is OK.' 
Danny - age 7 

'Love is when you kiss all the time. Then when you get tired of kissing,
you still want to be together and you talk more. 
My Mommy and Daddy are like that. They look gross when they kiss' 
Emily - age 8 

'Love is what's in the room with you at Christmas if you stop opening
presents and listen.' 
Bobby - age 7 (Wow!) 

'If you want to learn to love better, you should start with a friend who
you hate,' 
Nikka - age 6
(we need a few million more Nikka's on this planet) 

'Love is when you tell a guy you like his shirt, then he wears it
everyday.' 
Noelle - age 7 

'Love is like a little old woman and a little old man who are still
friends even after they know each other so well.' 
Tommy - age 6 

'During my piano recital, I was on a stage and I was scared. I looked at
all the people watching me and saw my daddy waving and smiling. 
He was the only one doing that. I wasn't scared anymore.' 
Cindy - age 8 

'My mommy loves me more than anybody
You don't see anyone else kissing me to sleep at night.' 
Clare - age 6 

'Love is when Mommy gives Daddy the best piece of chicken.' 
Elaine-age 5 

'Love is when Mommy sees Daddy smelly and sweaty and still says he is
handsomer than Robert Redford.' 
Chris - age 7 

'Love is when your puppy licks your face even after you left him alone
all day.' 
Mary Ann - age 4 

'I know my older sister loves me because she gives me all her old
clothes and has to go out and buy new ones.' 
Lauren - age 4 

'When you love somebody, your eyelashes go up and down and little stars
come out of you.' (what an image) Karen - age 7 

this one
'Love is when Mommy sees Daddy on the toilet and she doesn't think it's
gross.' 
Mark - age 6 

'You really shouldn't say 'I love you' unless you mean it. But if you
mean it, you should say it a lot. People forget.' 
Jessica - age 8 

And the final one
The winner was a four year old child whose next door neighbor was an
elderly gentleman who had recently lost his wife. 
Upon seeing the man cry, the little boy went into the old gentleman's
yard, climbed onto his lap, and just sat there. 
When his Mother asked what he had said to the neighbor, the little boy
said, 'Nothing, I just helped him cry' 

When there is nothing left but God, that is when you find out that God
is all you need. Take 60 seconds and give this a shot! All you do is
simply say the following small prayer for the person who sent you this. 
Heavenly Father, please bless all my friends in whatever it is that You
know they may be needing this day! And may their life be full of Your
peace, prosperity and power as he/she seeks to have a closer
relationship with You. Amen


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

From my new contact at the Smoke Pit...
Mr. Levine,

Just a quick note to say THANK YOU! Me and Brandon (OD) received
two boxes loaded down with cigars yesterday. Fantastic program you are
running! Plus with the lighters, cutters, and candy it is a huge hit
around here. We are having our Smoke Pit tomorrow and I can not wait to
share them with our crew. I will make sure to package some of them up
and send them to some of our guys that are downrange even further.
Please let me know if there is anything I can do on my end to help with
your program. I will make sure to share the web site and e-commerce
store with all my family and friends back home as well. 
Thanks again.

Paul
p.s. I am going to try to attach a pic as well of us enjoying some of
the cigars too, I hope it makes it, we have problems sending pics 







on occasion...


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

fabulous -- love it

Nice job, CS!


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Got a nice Bundle of smokes today from Aaron S.

Thanks so mcuh for donating to the Troops! :tu


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

68TriShield said:


> From my new contact at the Smoke Pit...
> Mr. Levine,


Great! Thanks for sharing Mr. Levine :ss


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

newcigarz said:


> Great! Thanks for sharing Mr. Levine :ss


what the???? :c


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

68TriShield said:


> what the???? :c


I knew I'd hear about that one.


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

Received a large package of very nice cigars (70+) from Solksjaer today. He hasn't posted beyond his introduction in the New Gorilla forum but hopefully he'll see this thread and accept our thanks and appreciation. Thanks Michael for your generosity - these cigars will be much appreciated. :tu


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Got an amazing box of smokes today from kberto. Some real top end AVO, Fuente, and Ashton among others. The Troops will really enjoy these. 

Thanks Kevin. :tu


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

Received a very nice and large assortment of cigars today from ptreed. Thanks Peter for such a generous donation for the troops. :u


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Got some great smokes today from Ivory Tower. I can't wait to ship some of these to the Troops. 

Thanks John!:tu


----------



## 4thtry (Feb 24, 2008)

I don't have that many to give but i would like to send out some to our boys over seas.....
how do i help out?


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

4thtry said:


> I don't have that many to give but i would like to send out some to our boys over seas.....
> how do i help out?


PM sent.


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

In case you guys haven't seen them yet. Here is a pic of the new APO USPS Priority Flat rate Box. Nice job by the USPS in my opinion. :tu

Click for larger picture!


----------



## Boomer (Feb 2, 2008)

Hey Tony, I just did some spring cleaning and I will head some cigars your way tomorrow. There is a little of everything in the bag.:ss


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Boomer said:


> Hey Tony, I just did some spring cleaning and I will head some cigars your way tomorrow. There is a little of everything in the bag.:ss


Great Thanks! :tu


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Got a nice e-mail from Major Klaverkamp who replaced Major Flaherty as our POC.

Sir,

As alluded to in Greg's email below, I am his replacement. We have been
in-country for a little over a month now. I want to thank you for
supporting the guys and gals out here with your "cigars for the troops"
and personally for my being able to partake in the 'cigar night' ritual.


I don't know how or when this tradition got started, but it is a big hit
out here. We all look forward to converging on Wednesday and Saturday
nights, if at all possible, to share an hour or so of downtime to
reflect and recollect ourselves in our camouflaged oasis out back. I
hope to carry-on ably in this tradition. 

Thank you again for your heartfelt kindness and generous support. The
sentiment is breathed deep with each cigar savored in good company. If
there is anything I can do to help carry the flag forward, please let me
know. 

Semper fidelis,

David

Major David T. Klaverkamp USMC
Deputy AC/S G-4/Operations Officer
3d Marine Aircraft Wing (fwd)


Thanks to everyone who has contributed! :tu:u


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

Very cool Tony, thanks for posting that email. :tu


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

bazookajoe said:


> Very cool Tony, thanks for posting that email. :tu


Yes very cool David. I get a real rush every time I get an e-mail from these men and women thanking us, when its us who should be thanking them.


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

newcigarz said:


> In case you guys haven't seen them yet. Here is a pic of the new APO USPS Priority Flat rate Box. Nice job by the USPS in my opinion. :tu...]


The new boxes are great - they hold almost twice as many cigars for $2 more. I got several packed up today and should have another one full of Acids to ship out in a day or so. :tu


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

newcigarz said:


> Got a nice e-mail from Major Klaverkamp who replaced Major Flaherty as our POC.


and one more.

Classification: UNCLASSIFIED

Tony,

One thing that never ceases to amaze me is how distance can make the
heart grow fonder. I have realized an ironic fact that being here can
often make one feel closer to home than while caught up in the race
actually being there.

You keep fresh the reality that home is where the heart is. I/we really
appreciate how you have reached out here to stoke the flames and keep
the home fires burning. I can tell you already that some of our fondest
memories here will reside in the laughs and memories shared over a good
cigar and a few 'near' beers at the end of a long day.

All my best to you and the members of ClubStogie.

David

Major David T. Klaverkamp USMC


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

Received a nice package of cigars from hurricane6 and a box of cigars from rottenzombie in response to my request for Acids. Thanks Rick and Joe for stepping up and thanks Rick for the extras - all very much appreciated! :tu


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

David...you have some Acids coming your way from Famous. Should have been shipped today.


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

papajohn67 said:


> David...you have some Acids coming your way from Famous. Should have been shipped today.


Thanks John, much appreciated!


----------



## stitch45 (Jun 21, 2006)

Ok Gang, I'm back ... This move has been a real pain.
Just got internet service back today.
I now have at least three confirmed deployed contacts that are members here "Blackjeep" "TraumaSpec" and "MAJRedinger"
I have APO's for these three and am going to start putting together some care packages for them.
And ... My Son in the Rangers is thinking about ReUpping!!
So, I'll start posting donations and shippments soon.


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

:u:tuShare another nice e-mail.

Hi Tony! I just wanted to let you know I got your box of cigars and I wanted to say THANK YOU!!!! That was very nice of you to think about me and my team over here. I passed some of the cigars to my men and I will try to get a picture of us tomorrow enjoying ourselves. Wait a minute. It may have to be a few days before I can do that but I will try to get it this week. We have a lot of missions coming up so the cigars will come in handy as we try to relax after a mission. I have already set some of the extras out and most of them are gone already. haha

I have been away from home for 13 months now and should come home in just over 2 more. People like you that send stuff to the troops really make the time away from home a little more bearable. Thank you again for the cigars and goodies!!

Thank you,
Jason Carter
CPT IN ALARNG





I am really glad the boxes are getting safely to the Troops! Thanks to all contributors!


----------



## billybarue (Mar 20, 2006)

If this is a re-post - my apologies. Newcigarz showed a picture of the new USPS box. Got an email at my AF Rsv account which outlines the specifics of the new USPS box ---- basically, bigger box and cheaper (by $2.00) to any overseas APO/mil address. Here's some specifics:

Subject: *New US Postal offer for deployed *

USPS to Offer Special Delivery Prices

With thousands of National Guard members heading to Afghanistan and Iraqand others serving elsewhere overseas, the U.S. Postal Service is makingit cheaper for family members and friends to send them packages fromhome.

Beginning next month, the USPS will offer a new flat-rate box that is 50percent larger than the current one and can be sent to any APO/FPOaddress for $10.95, which is $2 less than the rate for domesticdestinations.

"This is the first time the Postal Service has offered a special pricefor our armed forces serving overseas,"said Postmaster General JohnPotter."We're proud that family and friends will be able to use this newlarger-sized box to send much appreciated packages from home to ourdedicated troops overseas."

The new priority mail box is 12 inches long, 12 inches wide and 5.5inches deep. It will be available in post offices nationwide beginningon March 3, but customers can order them after Feb. 20 atwww.usps.com/supplies <file://www.usps.com/supplies> or by calling1-800-610-8734.

Some of the new boxes also will carry the logo of America Supports You,which is a Defense Department program that connects citizens offeringsupport to the military and their families.

Two existing flat-rate boxes are smaller than the new one and can besent for $8.95, but do not qualify for any discount for overseasmilitary addresses.

FAST I. FLY, Capt, USAF 
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
Balad AB, Iraq DSN XXX-XXX-XXXX


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

billybarue said:


> If this is a re-post - my apologies. Newcigarz showed a picture of the new USPS box. Got an email at my AF Rsv account which outlines the specifics of the new USPS box ---- basically, bigger box and cheaper (by $2.00) to any overseas APO/mil address...


It's not $2 cheaper than the old box - it's a new size box that has a $2 discount if you send it to a military address. The box is almost twice the size of the old flat rate box, but is $2 more - a great deal for us sending out cigars to the troops. :tu


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Got a nice package of smokes from mkimbler today. Thanks Mike! :tu


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

Received some Acids from ridmaster today - thanks William(?). Just in time too.

I shipped 4 of the new bigger Priority Mail boxes filled with cigars and one filled with treats and comfort items to the troops today. I was in a hurry to get them to the post office and forgot to take a picture, but there were close to 700 cigars and almost 10 lbs. of goodies. Thanks to all who contribute to this effort, including those who contribute through the troop support auctions - we're able to buy some nice cigars with those donations. I've really never seen generosity on this scale. :tu :u


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Got a nice PM from Derek - CS member blackjeep this morning. He is stationed in Iraq.:u

Tony,

I recieved a box from you today...all I can say is WOW and thank you! I have already got some cigars out to a few troops. I will try to organize a cigar night sometime soon to get these distributed among the airmen here and I'll make sure to get you a few pictures. 

Thanks again,

Derek


Thank-you to all contributors! :tu


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Got a Great box today from Tuxguy. It was the results of his Jerky Pass for the Troops. The box had about 110 cigars and different food/sauces and jerky. 

Thanks Jason and everyone involved with the pass! :tu:u


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Got two terrific boxes of smokes today for the Troops!

Got a box with a bunch of sampler Five packs from Boomer. Thanks Dick! :tu:u


Also got a box of nice mixed smokes. the return label says haworth , Portland Oregon. Thanks for the donation! :tu:u


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

And the donations keep rolling in. Got a nice package of smokes from Throb 
today.

Thanks Mike! :tu


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

papajohn67 said:


> David...you have some Acids coming your way from Famous. Should have been shipped today.


Samplers arrived today, thanks John! The troops are going to be happy to get these. :tu


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Got a Nice message from Sam Means today. He took over for David - Ironeagle. His CS handle is BOTL CPT:

Talking Stogies!!!! Galore

Tony,

Thank you...thank you...thank you!

When I got back from being on my R&R I was greeted by the mail clerk pushing a box my way.

As I opened it up and started bringing out bag after bag of stogies the crowd grew!

I'll get you pictures of our next smoke out. Thanks to the gift you sent, our group has been growing.


BOTL CPT

40th ESB Battle CPT, Victory Base Iraq
"Send it...and we'll smoke it!"



Thanks to all who donated! :tu:u


----------



## stitch45 (Jun 21, 2006)

I'm putting together some boxes for Nick the "Ragin Cajun" and his fellow Marines. :tu
I'm also gathering up some stuff for "TraumaSpec" & his 82nd Airborne Troopers and for "MajRedinger" and the 7th Sustainment Brgd.
It'll probably take me at least a week to get it all gathered up and get them all shipped out.


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

Received an email from Lt Fera in Afghanistan with pics last night:

"just wanted to send you a little note thanking you for
your support. i just happened upon a computer and
have your addresses, but don't have Tony Cristina's. 
i know it's newcigarz...but don't know where @. if
you could PLEASE let him know that i received the
shipment and it's great i'd appreciate it. we're
headed out of country in 4 weeks; i guess we'll be
stateside around 14 april. pretty exciting stuff!

here's a few pictures from shipments i've received
throughout the deployment. i also included a picture
of me smoking with our interpreter, mirwaise. it was
his first stick and he got really sick. hahaha, you
can probably tell from the picture, he was buzzing
like crazy! also is a picture of the charlie company
60mm mortar team. i think this was mailed out to a
few people, but here it is again. more crazy
paratroopers enjoying your generousity!

anyways, please pass my thanks along to Tony and to
all the other BOTL for their great support. it'd be
great to get to meet some of you someday down the
road.
take care,
TJ Fera"


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Very cool David!:tu


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

Great pics. 
Good to see those guys enjoying a smoke.


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

As usual.........










:u


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Thanks for sharing David! :tu


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

I got two great packages today for Nick from str8edg and Aladdin Sane.
Craig the Eskimo sent a box of RP Edge Missile Maduros,a full box of Boveda 65% packs and some 60RG cutters :tu

Dennis for the umteenth time sent a whole box full of premiums and a few smokes for me too.He knows my weaknesses :dr.Thank You Sir!!!


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

bazookajoe said:


> Received an email from Lt Fera in Afghanistan


I also got an e-mail from Lt. Fera

Hey Tony,

I found your email address and wanted to let you know
I got the cigars! thanks a bunch. i gave out a bunch
to my old company 1SG and put some other ones out at
the TOC for people to grab....

....well pass my thanks along to all who dontated the
sticks. we really appreciate it over here! hopeall
is well back in the states.
TJ Fera

Thanks to all contributors! :tu:u


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

bobarian and the "Mean Darrell Herfers" sent some fiver's they collected at said herf,nice cigars guys:tu
Along with that, hoax aka Justyn,added two big bags of premium cigars.

These will bring many hours of enjoyment,thanks


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

Received a box filled with Acids and other infused cigars today from Gargoyle - thanks Patrick, they will be a hit for sure. :tu :u

.


----------



## Ironeagle (Dec 21, 2007)

newcigarz said:


> Got a Nice message from Sam Means today. He took over for David - Ironeagle. His CS handle is BOTL CPT:
> 
> Talking Stogies!!!! Galore
> 
> ...


HOOAH! Sounds like Sam and the boys are set up well at Camp Victory. Way to go CS BOTL/SOTL!


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Ironeagle said:


> HOOAH! Sounds like Sam and the boys are set up well at Camp Victory. Way to go CS BOTL/SOTL!


Camp Victory has not seen anything yet. :mn


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

How I spent my Sunday...


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

68TriShield said:


> How I spent my Sunday...


Making good use of those new Boxes I see! :tu


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

Received a nice package of cigars from miana_silvius and ridmaster, and a package from pakrat with some nice cigars, magazines, treats and other misc. items. Thanks, I know the troops will appreciate your generous donations. :tu :u

.


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

Got a note from Lt. Fera in Afghanistan. Thanks again to all at CS who donate to this most worthy cause!

"hi David,
just wanted to let you know that i got three boxes in the mail yesterday. one of the acids (AWESOME THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!), one of other flavored cigars, and one of pogey bait. i opened the box of snacks inside the TOC and the contents were literally gone within 30 minutes. haha, apparently we're starving for junk food over here!!!
anyways i just wanted to let you know i really appreciate the generousity. i've been keeping my eye out for some quality people to pass their address on to you for sticks. i'm thinking i'll get you a contact from the Marine unit that's here and a contact for the 101st guys too. 
hope all is well back in the states. we're down to less than a month before we're all home! i think i'm at 28 days til i can smoke a cigar on my front porch with a jack and coke. CANT WAIT! haha. take care and please pass our thanks along to the members of club stogie!
thanks again,
TJ"


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Got a nice mixed box of smokes today from 44MAG. Thanks Mike! :tu


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

PM from Rajin Cajun...
Package Recieved
Dave,
I don't have much time, but I wanted to let you know that all 3 boxes arrived safely. Some of the sticks were put to a firery death moments after opening them, others were passed out to the Troops going outside the wire, and the rest were stored away, for when we get back. Please tell all the Gorillas that their donations were far too generous, and very much appreciated by all branches of service over here at Bagram. I look forward to talking again. Smoke some good ones for me.
Semper Fi,
--Nick


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Nice Job Dave! :tu


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

Thanks for the update! Good job done. :tu


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Here is a excerpt of the PMs I got from Nick. 

Tony,
Thanks for the package. I got it earlier today. It was a big hit. The guys all seemed to like the jerky. I gave it to them to snack on while on patrol, they kinda looked like they needed something other than MRE's. You are a true brother, and a fine gorilla. Thanks once again.
Semper Fi,
--Nick aka Ragin Cajun

Yeah, the mail's kinda slow. I got the 2nd box today. When I opened it up you could have heard a pin drop. The troops wanted to take a smoke break, who am I to tell them no. Especially after a box like that. Thanks once again.


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Got a box with some nice smokes from freshdriver today! Thanks Justin! :tu:u


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

I posted this in the raffle forum, but wanted to be sure you guys to read this.

Our postman crawled into the office today weeping, whaling and slobbering. He was dragging a tub stacked high with boxes behind him... a lot of boxes. We helped him into a chair and poured him a cup of coffee. After his heart recovered i explained this sudden onslaught of ordinance. He listened intently, nodding occasionally and finally a smile crossed his face when he grasped why this happened.

I made a deal with him. He would leave the packages at the Post Office and I would pick them up there. In return, he would make arrangements for me to speak to a specific person to gain access to the loading dock and not have to stand in a long line to pick them up. On any day where there were just a few he would deliver them otherwise he would leave me a slip telling me there were packages to be picked up. Win. Win.
:ss


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

That's a great story Fred - I hadn't even thought about that aspect of the raffle. Sounds like your postman might need a couple of sticks himself.


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

bazookajoe said:


> That's a great story Fred - I hadn't even thought about that aspect of the raffle. Sounds like your postman might need a couple of sticks himself.


Bomb the Postman!


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Got a couple of nice bags of smokes today from borndead1:tu 

also some nice tagalongs for me. Thanks Mark! :tu:u


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

Got a nice box of cigars from goatfarmer - thanks Dave, I know the troops will appreciate them! :tu :u


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Three more boxes on their way to the Troops today! Thanks to all who donate!:tu:u


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Got a Great box of smokes today from hk3 and a nice Premium 4-pack from 
his local B&M Red Arrow Cigar & Spirits. 


Thanks to Hal (hk3) and Steve from Red Arrow! :tu:u


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

Received *17 great cigars* from *Groogs*! :tu

Thank you.


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

Received *15 very nice cigars* from *Lionfish*. :tu

Thank you!


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

*fishbeadtwo* sent an amazing package. *13 cigars* and* tupperware container*, water pillow, matches & coasters. 

Very nice!!

Thank you Charlie.


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

Well Fred finally back home and see their has been another changing of the guard. In a few days plan on getting packages off to you, David & Tony. Anything special you need in the way of sticks or supplies for the troops?


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

*Welcome home John!* :ss


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

Received this morning from Paul of the infamous smoke pit. :ss

_Hey Fred, sorry it has taken so long to reply. I am
absolutely impressed with the support your group has
provided us here at FOB Ruhmore, "The Smoke Pit"! We
smoke as a group every Thursday night around a burn
barrel. Our old big smoke pit got tore down so we made
a new one near the aid station where I work. I will
take pictures of it and try to email them to you. Our
Internet is on the slow size and we are restricted as
to how large the files are that we can upload, so I
may send them one at a time. Back home I usually smoke
one or two cigars a month, due to your groups
donations I have been able to enjoy a cigar almost
every day while reading after lunch, it truly is
relaxing and takes the edge off this place. I have
also sent bundles from the last package downrange to
some of our guys closer to the boarder, they send
their thanks to you and your crew as well. Thanks
again for all your support!
Paul

p.s. pic is me getting ready for a mission to the town
of Gazni, to Camp Vulcan early this month. _


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Got a Tremendous box of Cigars, Treats, and a shipping donation from hotreds. Hugh is a continual supporter of the Troops, and a top notch Photographer!
http://www.montgomeryaviationphotography.com

Thank-you Hugh! :u:tu


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Here is a of a PM i got from Derek- CS member blackjeep. I have another box going out to him this week for smoke day with The Chief!

Hi Tony,

I am from Lake Crystal, MN. I am stationed at Ellsworth AFB, SD. I like the area and being close to home.
I just got back from a squadron morale day. I handed out almost all of the remaining cigars. I handed some out to guys playing texas hold'em. Unfortunatly, I didn't have me camera with, it would have been a cliche picture. I smoked one with the Chief, and some of the guys from my base. The Chief said that we could arrange a smoke day at his building when we get the next box, and he's pretty excited about doing it. I have a few pictures, but I can't load them up on the site from the gorvernment computers. If you give me your e-mail, I can send them and you can post them up if you want.

Have a good day,

Derek


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

*Thanks for sharing this with us Big V....* :tu :ss

_Quote by BigVito_

Since I can't make it to the sand box this is second best, what kind of cigars do the guys like over there?
Big V,

_Quote by ragin' cajun_

Thanks for the smokes. All the guys and girls over here appreciate it. The things that you and the rest of the jungle are doing for all the troops deployed are tremendous. I can't say it enough thanks! Do one thing for me and hold off, cease fire. All of the gorillas have been hitting us pretty hard, we don't have enough time to sit and smoke right now. Please wait for a while. My and the guys are getting ready for a pretty big operation right now, so I don't really wanna take that attitude away from them as of yet, hopefully you know what I mean by that. Really thanks for all that you've done, and please pass this one to everyone back in the rear. Thanks again!
Semper Fi,
--Nick


----------



## Ironeagle (Dec 21, 2007)

I was rummaging through my pics from Camp Victory and thought you would enjoy seeing the smiles of delight on these young Troopers faces. This is the joy that CS brings to the table.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Ironeagle said:


> I was rummaging through my pics from Camp Victory and thought you would enjoy seeing the smiles of delight on these young Troopers faces. This is the joy that CS brings to the table.


Bring them on David


----------



## Munkey (Jan 14, 2008)

Ironeagle said:


> I was rummaging through my pics from Camp Victory and thought you would enjoy seeing the smiles of delight on these young Troopers faces. This is the joy that CS brings to the table.


The ultimate Shoot n HERF. hehe

Hope all is well.


----------



## hotreds (Dec 4, 2007)

Ironeagle said:


> I was rummaging through my pics from Camp Victory and thought you would enjoy seeing the smiles of delight on these young Troopers faces. This is the joy that CS brings to the table.


Awesome!


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Ironeagle said:


> I was rummaging through my pics from Camp Victory and thought you would enjoy seeing the smiles of delight on these young Troopers faces. This is the joy that CS brings to the table.


Awesome! :tu


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Three shipping in the AM Tony


----------



## Fishbeadtwo (May 30, 2006)

Great pic! Keep em coming....:tu


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Got an e-mail from Chris - CS member CigarDoc.

Classification: UNCLASSIFIED

Tony,

How are you? I got the packages you sent my way a couple days ago.
Thanks a million. I'm excited about the Tatuate. I've only smoked one
before, but it was one of the best smokes I'd ever had. It's been really
busy here for the past few weeks. The fighting in our area has picked up
alot and we've been getting a lot of attacks. We lost one of the guys in
my unit 2 weeks ago from an EFP explosion, and 2 of the other guys in
the truck were injured and sent back to the states. They were hurt
pretty bad, but nothing permanant. Other than that, I've been trying to
find time to get out of work to get a smoke in... Hopefully it will calm
down soon. I'm on the home stretch of this deployment, only 3 months
left. Hopefully when I get some time off when I get back, I can get to a
Herf around your area...

Chris
Classification: UNCLASSIFIED
Caveats: NONE

*Thanks to all who Donate!!!!*:u:u:u


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Got an amazing box of premium smokes for the Troops today from kberto. 
A truly generous BOTL, the Troops will enjoy these. He also sent some tagalongs for me! Thanks Kevin! :tu:u


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Got a nice donation from fishforfree today. Awesome smokes for the Troops!

Thanks Scott! :tu


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

Received an email from Lt. Fera, possibly the last since he's heading home very soon:

"Hey David,

I got an address for a new contact over here. He's working with the Marines here, actually he's Navy (...), he's a really good guy or at least seems to be.

(...) I'm set to get out of here in 12 days! 12 days til I get to smoke a cigar on MY front porch Please pass my thanks along to everyone again. You all have seriously improved the moral for this unit and we are forever grateful!!!

Thanks again,
TJ

Anthony Fera
1LT, FA
FSO C Co. 1-508 PIR"


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

bazookajoe said:


> Received an email from Lt. Fera, possibly the last since he's heading home very soon:
> 
> "Hey David,
> 
> ...


Awesome! Thanks for sharing David!


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

newcigarz said:


> Got an e-mail from Chris - CS member CigarDoc.
> 
> Classification: UNCLASSIFIED
> *Thanks to all who Donate!!!!*:u:u:u





newcigarz said:


> Got an amazing box of premium smokes for the Troops today from kberto.





newcigarz said:


> Got a nice donation from fishforfree today.





bazookajoe said:


> Received an email from Lt. Fera, possibly the last since he's heading home very soon:


Thanks for sharing the emails and *thank you kberto and fishforfree!* :ss


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

bazookajoe said:


> Received an email from Lt. Fera, possibly the last since he's heading home very soon:
> 
> "Hey David,
> 
> ...


Tony coming home....made my day!!

:bl:chk:bl


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

My pleasure....was the least I could do for all of the love that has been shown to me recently!!


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

blowinsmoke - 28 cigars

DETROITPHA357 - 20 cigars

*Thank you gents!!! *


----------



## stitch45 (Jun 21, 2006)

I got a donaiton today from Lee "sgt_etool"
A full box of 5 Vegas Golds!:tu
This old Marine, and that there "etool" Marine are gonna' send them young hard chargin' Devil Dogs over there with Nick some Smokes, Some goodies Some humidors and some storage boxes .... And a little of a Grunt's best friend 
I know Nick asked for a cease fire, but I've been working on this stuff for a while ... And I owe him one ... It's a Marine thing.
Semper Fi Nick, Lee, And all you Marines doing what We do Best!


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Some more donations shipping out to our BOTLS and SOTLS this morning!

Thanks to all who donate! :u:tu


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

David, Tony, Fred

You guys ever have any requests for chewing stuff? Was thinking of sending you guys off some Red Man chewing tobacco if you think the troops would like it. Use to stuff it in my mouth while riding gun jeeps. Loved the stuff. Can't say my gunner did when I would hit him with a big shot...never was much good at adujusting for windage. You know "adjust right 50 and fire for effect".

Anyway it's chewy, sweet and beats the hell out of the plugs I use to chew while walking point.

Let me know.


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

papajohn67 said:


> David, Tony, Fred
> 
> You guys ever have any requests for chewing stuff? Was thinking of sending you guys off some Red Man chewing tobacco if you think the troops would like it. Use to stuff it in my mouth while riding gun jeeps. Loved the stuff. Can't say my gunner did when I would hit him with a big shot...never was much good at adujusting for windage. You know "adjust right 50 and fire for effect".
> 
> ...


John, I have to defer to Dave, Tony or David about chew.


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

papajohn67 said:


> David, Tony, Fred
> 
> You guys ever have any requests for chewing stuff? Was thinking of sending you guys off some Red Man chewing tobacco if you think the troops would like it. Use to stuff it in my mouth while riding gun jeeps. Loved the stuff. Can't say my gunner did when I would hit him with a big shot...never was much good at adujusting for windage. You know "adjust right 50 and fire for effect".
> 
> ...


John,

While I haven't had direct requests, I remember in an email or letter a mention that some of the guys like chewing tobacco, being easily portable and all. I think it would be a welcome addition to the shipments.


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

newcigarz said:


> Some more donations shipping out to our BOTLS and SOTLS this morning!
> 
> Thanks to all who donate! :u:tu


:tu

Right behind ya' Tony:


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

bazookajoe said:


> John,
> 
> While I haven't had direct requests, I remember in an email or letter a mention that some of the guys like chewing tobacco, being easily portable and all. I think it would be a welcome addition to the shipments.


+1 send it in John. :tu


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

bazookajoe said:


> :tu
> 
> Right behind ya' Tony:


Nice!!!!!! :tu


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

You guys are amazing!!  We haven't shipped anything yet, but soon... :ss

Looks like your gonna need some cigars!


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

Fred, we couldn't do anything without the generous donations from members here. That's what's amazing to me and they deserve all the credit. :tu


----------



## 44MAG (Mar 9, 2008)

hey news, i see your post was at 7 am this mornin, workin pretty early on a sunday (unless maybe you were up all nite herfin or sometin!). nice job :tu ps. i send another bomb next month, cheers mg.:ss


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

44MAG said:


> hey news, i see your post was at 7 am this mornin, workin pretty early on a sunday (unless maybe you were up all nite herfin or sometin!). nice job :tu ps. i send another bomb next month, cheers mg.:ss


Thanks! :tu Had a load of things to do today. But Getting those boxes out was top priority


----------



## Kevin Vance (Mar 29, 2008)

:cb
Thanks mucho for all the things you guys do for the troops here in-country!
:ss
Where can I sign up? How does it work-specifically? I know most everyboady reading this in the US is asleep (it is 1346 right now. I could give my address here in this format or what?


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

macms said:


> *Thanks for sharing this with us Big V....* :tu :ss
> 
> _Quote by BigVito_
> 
> ...


you are welcome  took me long enough to find this :r I am slooow


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Kevin Vance said:


> :cb
> Thanks mucho for all the things you guys do for the troops here in-country!
> :ss
> Where can I sign up? How does it work-specifically? I know most everyboady reading this in the US is asleep (it is 1346 right now. I could give my address here in this format or what?


PM sent! I see you are new here please check your private messages. :tu


----------



## Kevin Vance (Mar 29, 2008)

newcigarz said:


> PM sent! I see you are new here please check your private messages. :tu


Thanks! I replied...
-K


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

Hi Kevin, I see your new here. Well you started out the right way by supporting the troops. Thank you. Please post a hello here http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/forumdisplay.php?f=23

I'm on the CS welcome committee. Please PM me your mailing address so I can send the noob welcome packet. Thanks.

All the best,
Al


----------



## Kevin Vance (Mar 29, 2008)

ahc4353 said:


> Hi Kevin, I see your new here. Well you started out the right way by supporting the troops. Thank you. Please post a hello here http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/forumdisplay.php?f=23
> 
> I'm on the CS welcome committee. Please PM me your mailing address so I can send the noob welcome packet. Thanks.
> 
> ...


Hey,

I replied --or I put in a thread on the New Gorilla Forum
-K


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

Got a message from SSG Corcoran's cigar dispenser replacement in Iraq. He's registered here as new gorilla assaultnco:

"Hi Bazookajoe,
I am an associate of Lucky. We are here together in Camp Taji iraq. I have took control of maintaining the cigars for the troops, and have also sent pics to the donors. Recently, Famous Smokes have published some of the pics in their "Cigars at War" postings (...).

I am sending my APO address to you so the cigars for the troops here can still keep going uninterupted after kevins departure. I am a weapons training expert for the Iraqi army. I train them with their newly fielded M16A4 Semi-auto rifle. I will be here at Taji for at least the next year and a half. Our defense contract ends in 2010. Write back, and I'll give more info and updates.
Thanks for the support for the troops, 
Steven"


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

*SmokinApe and some of the gorillas just finished up a box pass, and they donated 55 left over sticks to send over to the troops.* :tu

Thanks fellas. Some very nice cigars in this lot. :ss


----------



## physiognomy (Feb 6, 2007)

macms said:


> *SmokinApe and some of the gorillas just finished up a box pass, and they donated 55 left over sticks to send over to the troops.* :tu
> 
> Thanks fellas. Some very nice cigars in this lot. :ss


That they did... Some really nice cigars! Thanks again for your support :tu


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Got a nice box of smokes today from Little General. 

Thanks Dave! :tu:u


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Got an e-mail with picture from Derek - CS member blackjeep today.

Hey this is Derek, I got a picture that I can send.
Sorry the picture turned out so bad, the AF pt
uniforms don't work very well with the camera flash.
The other pictures I took turned out to be inside of a
"no photography" area so I can't send them out. I have
a few more pictures I can send, but I need to put them
on my laptop from my camera and then on my thumb
drive, and then put them on my computer at work. It
should be with in the next couple days though.

Thank you for the support, and please send my thanks
to all the people who donate.

Derek


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Hi everyone!
I received a box from the Tiki Hut today and I wanted to share.
They sent a video that once I get some help I'll post a link so whoever wants to can see it.
A beautiful flag that was flown over camp and certificate...








This is a smaller flag...








These are challenge coins from the different units and a Tiki Hut T shirt and patch...


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

heres the back of the shirt.
Cool just doesn't describe this stuff not to mention how it made me feel


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

68TriShield said:


> Hi everyone!
> I received a box from the Tiki Hut today and I wanted to share.
> They sent a video that once I get some help I'll post a link so whoever wants to can see it.
> A beautiful flag that was flown over camp and certificate...


Wow Dave! That's some great stuff! :tu

That shirt is Awesome! And what an honor to get a Flag.


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

68TriShield said:


> Hi everyone!
> I received a box from the Tiki Hut today and I wanted to share.
> ...


Well deserved reward for all the time and effort you put in for the sake of the troops Dave. We know you didn't do it for a reward but you still had it coming. :tu


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

bazookajoe said:


> Well deserved reward for all the time and effort you put in for the sake of the troops Dave. We know you didn't do it for a reward but you still had it coming. :tu


:tpd:


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Got a PM from Derek CS member blackjeep this morning. 

BOMBED
Tony,

I got your packages today. The generosity still amazes me even when I know what to expect. I talked with the CMSgt and he said we could have a herf on sunday night. I'll get a more pictures then, since this time it will be in a area where pictures are allowed.

Thanks so much,

Derek


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

newcigarz said:


> Got a PM from Derek CS member blackjeep this morning.
> 
> BOMBED
> Tony,
> ...


Nice!!!

Thanks for everything you do Tony.

All the best,
Al


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

bazookajoe said:


> Well deserved reward for all the time and effort you put in for the sake of the troops Dave. We know you didn't do it for a reward but you still had it coming. :tu


:tpd:

Well said. :tu


----------



## assaultnco (Mar 20, 2008)

stitch45 said:


> I'm just trying to keep a Thread going here,
> If Any Service people out there in Iraq or Afghanistan or any other God forsaken Hell hole would like to be added to my list for recieveing cigars from the members here pm Me your APO/FPO
> A HUGE Thanks to everyone who has and is helping out with this
> *RockeyP, accedent, jxpfeer, rockeyr, Papajohn67, *And a few others who I will name in the next post as soon as I go back and write them all down
> Thanks All of you, If I forgot you this time, you can slap me around


Steven D. Ferguson
MPRI M16/M4 TNG TM
Unit 6052 Camp Taji
APO AE 09378


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

assaultnco said:


> Steven D. Ferguson
> MPRI M16/M4 TNG TM
> Unit 6052 Camp Taji
> APO AE 09378


PM Sent!


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

Received an update and picture of the new fire pit. Paul is referring to Dave's last shipment I believe.

_Hey Fred!

Were still enjoying your last 2 boxes of smokes! Our
smoke night on Thursday got rained out, 6 hour rain
and wind storm. I was able to sneak in a nice maduro
robusto in the doorway of my aid station, but no one
else showed up, I had to get one good stick in for the
day. Thanks again for all your support! I will try to
attach another photo with this email.

Paul_

*Now that is a man cave!!! :tu*


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

Received 10 very nice cigars from My371. :tu


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Got an e-mail from Sam today

Tony,

Thank you so much for the box. I got it a couple of days ago and when I
saw the A. Fuentes I knew it was time for a smoke out. I walked around
the area and with in 10 minutes every one was taking a break, enjoying
ourselves...thank you so much. I regret to say, the batteries on my
camera were dead. I'll get some more pictures to you next time.

I've found a chaplain friend of mine who has a humidor to help store and
distribute/share the cigars you sent.

I actually get to leave early tonight...might try to catch a movie
before going to sleep. Thank you for the support. I appreciate it.

v/r

SAM

Samuel A. Means
CPT, SC
40th ESB S-3 Operations

*
Thanks to all Supporters!*


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

newcigarz said:


> Got an e-mail from Sam today
> 
> Tony,
> 
> ...


:tu :u


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Looks Like kevin got his box.



Kevin Vance said:


> :bl:bl:bl:bl:bl:bl
> Thanks newcigarz, I got the gifts...I will be handing out and out and out!
> Mucho appreciated.
> -:cb


 *Thanks to all who donate*


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

*Re: Cigars for the Troops-Warning giant pics.*

Recieved this letter a while back after the BABOTL's sent a few gifts directly to Iraq. Thanks to Dwhitacre(Darrell), weak_link(Eric), newcigarz(Tony) and Ratters(Steve) for the donations of Jerky, candy,gum and smokes.

Bob,

We got the packages the other day. And my first instincts were correct. HOLY COW!!!

I ended up passing several sticks out to approximately 10 individuals, maybe a little more. They absolutely loved them, and they still cannot believe complete strangers with send such a treasure chest of cigars.

The goodies were also very welcomed. I gave all the goodies over to the guys in my shop. We attempt to do a first person shooter game night every week, and the goodies were and will be used for that night. We have approximately 8-14 guys show up for that. Everyone sends their appreciation, and again in complete wonderment at the kindness. Now I just need to get the guys in my shop to smoke a few. But handing them out is definately not a problem. Once word got out, they came a rushing to find out about the cigars.

As for the cigars, I will try and send reviews as I get them in. Also, pictures are on the way. It's taking me forever to upload them. Bare in mind, since we are all pretty much noobs when it comes to smoking cigars, the reviews will most likely be "that was good", "that was really good", and "OMFG that blew my socks off".

Here are two of reviews.

Tell them the Perdomo Reserve, Cabinet Series Hecho A. Mano 1492 Cigar
was the best

I smoked the gregorian (sp?). It was definitely one of the better cigars I have had. I was a little wary about the big bulge in the middle, but it turned out to be a nice night and a good smoke.

Again thank you, and I will email you pictures as soon as I can.

Dwayne D. Harms
CPT, SC/FA53
7SB Information Systems Manager / Future Projects Manager

Here is some of the PRON Dwayne sent back.
http://imageshack.us
http://imageshack.us
http://imageshack.us


----------



## Ratters (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: Cigars for the Troops-Warning giant pics.*

Woot! Glad everything made it safe. :tu Thanks a bunch for your service guys, just wish we could do more.


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

*Re: Cigars for the Troops-Warning giant pics.*



Ratters said:


> Woot! Glad everything made it safe. :tu Thanks a bunch for your service guys, just wish we could do more.


You did bro, thanks to the donations from last weeks Vinotemp raffle another 50plus smokes will be on the way to Dwayne shortly!:tu


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

Headed your way in the morning.

David
0307-0020-0000-2994-2149
0307-0020-0000-2994-2132

Fred
0307-0020-0000-2994-2118
0307-0020-0000-2994-2125

Tony
0307-0020-0000-2994-2163
0307-0020-0000-2994-5156


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: Cigars for the Troops-Warning giant pics.*



bobarian said:


> *I smoked the gregorian (sp?). It was definitely one of the better cigars I have had. I was a little wary about the big bulge in the middle, but it turned out to be a nice night and a good smoke.*
> 
> Again thank you, and I will email you pictures as soon as I can.
> 
> ...


I believe that would be the Felipe Dominicana Serie Especial Boa Made in the Dominican Republic, the Felipe Dominicana series was the first Felipe *Gregorio* cigar made outside of Honduras. Rolled with Havana-seed Nicaraguan filler, Dominican Piloto Cubano binder and a Connecticut wrapper leaf. The flavor is mild to medium-bodied, with a creamy, peppery taste and wonderful aroma. The Boa is a masterfully rolled, stubby *torbusto* that looks great and feels nice in the hand. An interesting shape that accounts for a complex, unique smoke.

I am not sure why I know that.


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

*Re: Cigars for the Troops-Warning giant pics.*



tzaddi said:


> I believe that would be the Felipe Dominicana Serie Especial Boa Made in the Dominican Republic, the Felipe Dominicana series was the first Felipe *Gregorio* cigar made outside of Honduras. Rolled with Havana-seed Nicaraguan filler, Dominican Piloto Cubano binder and a Connecticut wrapper leaf. The flavor is mild to medium-bodied, with a creamy, peppery taste and wonderful aroma. The Boa is a masterfully rolled, stubby *torbusto* that looks great and feels nice in the hand. An interesting shape that accounts for a complex, unique smoke.
> 
> I am not sure why I know that.


Oh damn! I knew I was leaving someone out.  So sorry Richard. Tzaddi sent the Gregorios, Free Cuba's and a bunch of others. I am a nimrod. :hn


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

bobarian said:


> Recieved this letter a while back after the BABOTL's sent a few gifts directly to Iraq. Thanks to Dwhitacre(Darrell), weak_link(Eric), newcigarz(Tony) and Ratters(Steve) for the donations of Jerky, candy,gum and smokes.


Thanks for sharing Bob!:tu



papajohn67 said:


> Headed your way in the morning.
> 
> David
> 0307-0020-0000-2994-2149
> ...


I will look forward to it John! :tu


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

papajohn67 said:


> Headed your way in the morning.
> 
> David
> 0307-0020-0000-2994-2149
> ...


Thanks John!


----------



## 4thtry (Feb 24, 2008)

sent mine out to ya yesterday. 
Hope the troops enjoy them every chance they get

thanks for this great cause you've got going on!


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

I have a DVD from the Tiki Hut that I would like to post or link so everyone can see it.If anyone knows how to do this please shoot me a PM...


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

papajohn67 said:


> Headed your way in the morning.
> 
> David
> 0307-0020-0000-2994-2149
> ...


Thanks John! :u


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Got a nice doantion from mycroft today. Joya De Nicaragua Mega Sampler.

Thanks Keith. The Troops will enjoy these!


Tony


----------



## Mycroft (Oct 10, 2006)

You're welcome, Tony, glad to chip in ... thanks for all you're doing for the troops! :u

--Keith


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Got an Awesome Humidor Filled with cigars today from ArtG. The humidor can definitely be used and the cigars enjoyed by the Troops!

Thanks Art! :tu:u


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

Got a generous assortment of premium cigars from volfan - thanks Scottie for your continued troop support.:tu

Also Fred and gang sent me a big box of sticks from the troop support raffle - thanks to all who donated, you're going to make some soldiers very happy. :u

Time for me to get some more shipments going. :ss


----------



## rack04 (Jun 24, 2007)

68TriShield said:


> I have a DVD from the Tiki Hut that I would like to post or link so everyone can see it.If anyone knows how to do this please shoot me a PM...


Dave have you figured out how to host this?


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

I guess the mailman needed to make a 2nd trip. I also received a couple of packages from papajohn67 containing an assortment of nice cigars, pipe tobacco, chewing tobacco, jerky and water pillows. Thanks John, this was more than generous, especially knowing you sent donations to Tony and Fred too. And thanks to you and Palm55 for the tools - very much appreciated. :tu :u


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

bazookajoe said:


> I guess the mailman needed to make a 2nd trip. I also received a couple of packages from papajohn67 containing an assortment of nice cigars, pipe tobacco, chewing tobacco, jerky and water pillows. Thanks John, this was more than generous, especially knowing you sent donations to Tony and Fred too. And thanks to you and Palm55 for the tools - very much appreciated. :tu :u


I got similar shipment from papajohn67. Two boxes packed to bursting with all 
kinds of cigars, and extras. Thank-you John for always being a Troop supporter!:u:u:u

And thank-you to Palm55 for Henry's Tools. I have always wanted a set. :tu


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

Received a nice fiver from *4thtry* There gonna like these! Thank you. :tu


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

bazookajoe said:


> I guess the mailman needed to make a 2nd trip. I also received a couple of packages from papajohn67 containing an assortment of nice cigars, pipe tobacco, chewing tobacco, jerky and water pillows. Thanks John, this was more than generous, especially knowing you sent donations to Tony and Fred too. And thanks to you and Palm55 for the tools - very much appreciated. :tu :u


:tpd: John! Thanks so much. They just arrived. Haven't opened them yet, but knowing you, they are full of goodness!! :ss

And as Tony said, "Thank you for always being a troop supporter." :u


----------



## borndead1 (Oct 21, 2006)

Hey, macms

Sent you a package today, the overspill from the B & M Private Blend Pass. I started the pass with 10 cigars, by the time the box came back to me it had 45 sticks in it! I snagged my 10, threw in another 5, and threw it in the mail.

DC# 0306 0320 0003 6061 7278

Thanks to ttours, SmokinApe, jonny0783, monsoon, Sergeant Smoky, atlacatl, ridmaster, and IslandRick for their generous contributions!

:ss


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

borndead1 said:


> Hey, macms
> 
> Sent you a package today, the overspill from the B & M Private Blend Pass. I started the pass with 10 cigars, by the time the box came back to me it had 45 sticks in it! I snagged my 10, threw in another 5, and threw it in the mail.
> 
> ...


OUTSTANDING!!:tu *Thank you guys*. The troops will really enjoy these!!:u


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

Thank you Mycroft for the excellent cigars! :tu :u


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

*papajohn67* :u - Sends the goodness to the troops! The cigars are exceptional!

Thank you for everything you do for the troops John. :tu

There are two bags of jerky...


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

Got an email from Daniel Spencer who is taking over cigar dispensing duties for Lt. Fera in Afghanistan plus a pic. Sorry for the clickable thumbnail but as you'll see the pic is a little wide.

http://img139.imageshack.us/my.php?image=blt16cd6.jpg

"David, I got the 4 boxes today. Outstanding, you guys have really
lifted the spirits of the fighting USMC. We are going to get together
and take a photo for
You and the next few days....to bad we got the boxes about 30 min. after
this picture. I'm the 2nd to last one on the left.

Thanks a million...you're a life saver.

Daniel"


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

bazookajoe said:


> Got an email from Daniel Spencer who is taking over cigar dispensing duties for Lt. Fera in Afghanistan plus a pic. Sorry for the clickable thumbnail but as you'll see the pic is a little wide.
> 
> http://img139.imageshack.us/my.php?image=blt16cd6.jpg
> 
> ...


That picture is awesome! :tu


----------



## ArtG (Jan 25, 2007)

newcigarz said:


> Got an Awesome Humidor Filled with cigars today from ArtG. The humidor can definitely be used and the cigars enjoyed by the Troops!
> 
> Thanks Art! :tu:u


Glad to be of service to those that we owe so much!


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Got a pm from Derek- CS member Blackjeep 

Thank you
Tony,

I recieved another package from you today with the humidor and other goodies. Thank you and all those who donate. Sunday night I got a few of the cigar smokers together and had a good time. Next sunday, we will do it again and hopefully the sunday after that.

Thanks again,

Derek


P.S. Thank you for the premium smokes you sent me, especially that partagas 160, that is a cigar I might not have ever smoked in my life if it wasn't for you.


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

newcigarz said:


> Got a pm from Derek- CS member Blackjeep
> 
> Thank you
> Tony,
> ...


Good job Tony. :tu :u


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Looks like all my packages are hitting their marks. I got this PM from Steven-CS member assaultnco

Newcigarz,

Received the package at mail-call today around 11am. All of them made it in great shape! Perfect timing for the Cigar night tonight! I think the regulars that have been developing a descent palate will enjoy the great smokes you sent. The plan for the cutters are to use them as prizes during our cigar trivia. Winner gets a cutter! Also I will save a few of the Upmans for the same purpose. Thanks again, and I will get pictures.

Steven

*Thanks to all who donate!*


----------



## Dwharmsway (Jan 17, 2008)

A special thanks to Bobarian and his crew, Taboo cigars, and Kioki cigars.

We were taking a picture on top of the Ziggurat today. And I thought, why not show the guys who have been supporting our horrible habit :ss, that they can have a place in history. Go here for information on the Ziggurat. It is ancient...with a captial ANCIENT!!!.

So a group of us pulled out the wonderful donations and took a picture at the top of the Ziggurat.

Now CS can say they have been to places that are older then dirt.

Thanks to all those who support the troops over here, and a special thank you to the ones I mentioned above who are supporting us at Tallil, Iraq.

Dwayne Harms


----------



## tccigar (Aug 15, 2007)

Dwharmsway said:


> A special thanks to Bobarian and his crew, Taboo cigars, and Kioki cigars.
> 
> We were taking a picture on top of the Ziggurat today. And I thought, why not show the guys who have been supporting our horrible habit :ss, that they can have a place in history. Go here for information on the Ziggurat. It is ancient...with a captial ANCIENT!!!.
> 
> ...


Great pic! 
Thank all the guys for serving our country. You have my cigar support!
Let me know when you guys need cigars
Stay safe!
Rob


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

and update via backchannels for you guys.

Subject: Cigar Pics from Ragin Cajun

Dave,
How ya doing brother? I'm doing fine over here in good old Bagram, Afghanistan, USA. All my boys (and girls) are doing the job that they've been training to do, and believe me they are doing an OUTSTANDING job. So far nobody's been hurt other than their pride, and that's probably the thing that I'm most proud of right now. 
I've attached some pics, hopefully you'll be able to view them. I'm also gonna try and put them on the forum, not really sure if the filters are going to allow that or not. I was hoping that you would be able check on and post them if I wasn't able to. They are pics from the last cigar night that we had with some of the guys from the 82nd, before they departed to come home back to the states. 
Every one the guys in the pictures are having a good time, relaxing with a smoke by the fire. They all have instructed me to tell you and guys Thanks for everything that you do for the troops over here and elsewhere throughout the world. My response was that you all don't do it for the thanks but do it to thank all of them for their service. 
To al the Gorilla's on Club Stogie: Thank You for everything that you to make it easier for us over here, it is a great relief when we get to sit and relax and a great way to help us fell like we're not here, hopefully you know what I mean by that. 
To all the Troop Supporters: Thank You, for constantly giving supporting the troops. Without you all we wouldn't be able to enjoy the little things, that we all take for granted when we're in the rear. It is this bunch of Gorilla's that make this place so special, Thank You from all the troops. I look forward to getting home and helping out once again, I look forward to doing my part. Dave and Family, Thank You for everything!
--Nick
aka: Ragin Cajun

>


----------



## hotreds (Dec 4, 2007)

WONDERFUL!


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

replicant_argent said:


> and update via backchannels for you guys.


Thanks for sharing! :tu


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

Received a nice Sol Cubano Cuban Cab. mega-sampler today from Mycroft. Thank you Keith, these will be much appreciated. :tu :u

.


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

Latest shipments arriving at the bunker.

*Special thanks to papajohn64, hotreds and jcarlton for the goodies!*

Piling in the goodies...

And more goodies... 

Ready to go with three boxes of *your fine cigars!*:chk

Packing for newcigarz and bazookajoe

Ready to go


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

Amazing.

God I love this place.


Al


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

Four more boxes heading out. Thanks again to everyone who sent in cigars and other goodies for the troops! :u


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

Sparky1957 Sent us a $50 donation for postage. :tu

Thanks David. We appreciate this very much.

Fred


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Going out Wednesday!










*Thanks to all the Troop Supporters!*


----------



## 357 (May 3, 2007)

I saw a couple articles about others who are also sending cigars to America's finest overseas. I thought you guys might enjoy the read, and possibly find an ally in this quest. I've been a member here for a year, but only posting for the last few weeks so I apologize if these have been posted already.

*Sheriff: Troops to get confiscated cigars*
http://www.theoaklandpress.com/stories/031408/pol_20080314397.shtml

*Cigars Light Up Troops' Lives* (Thanks to the generosity of Thompson Cigars)
http://www2.tbo.com/content/2007/aug/25/me-cigars-light-up-troops-lives1/?news-metro


----------



## hotreds (Dec 4, 2007)

macms said:


> Latest shipments arriving at the bunker.
> 
> *Special thanks to papajohn64, hotreds and jcarlton for the goodies!*
> 
> ...


Good grief, Charlie Brown! I am indeed proud to be a member of this wonderful group!


----------



## Xander (Apr 25, 2008)

you guys are rock'n it! 

Semper Fi


----------



## JE3146 (Jan 15, 2008)

ok, I'm new at this...

Which one do I send stuff to?


If you guys can give me a username, I'll go from there


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

JE3146 said:


> ok, I'm new at this...
> 
> Which one do I send stuff to?
> 
> If you guys can give me a username, I'll go from there


Either newcigarz, bazookajoe or myself. Just PM one of us. Thanks for supporting the troops! :ss


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

Received 50+ cigars and cash for postage today from Jechelman. :tu

Thanks Frank for your continued troop support. :u

.


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

Received a very generous cash donation from tsolomon for comfort items and postage today.

Thank you very much Tom! :tu


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Looks like my last round of boxes are starting to hit their marks. 
Got a PM from Derek - CS member Blackjeep

Thank you

Tony,

I received another box from you today. I've been smoking with a group of people every sunday. So the cigars are always welcome. The Jerky was gone with 15 minutes of me putting it in the shop goodie bin. The cutters will be going to a few people I know that need one. I just wanted to send a quick messege to let you know the box is here.

Thank you,

Derek

*Thanks to all the Troop Supporters!*


----------



## Jechelman (Apr 29, 2006)

bazookajoe said:


> Received 50+ cigars and cash for postage today from Jechelman. :tu
> 
> Thanks Frank for your continued troop support. :u
> 
> .


David,

All the thanks goes to you and the other great BOTL's who spend so much time, effort and money sending cigars and other goods to the troops.

Many thanks...Frank


----------



## rockyr (Aug 6, 2006)

Fred - 

A few cigars for the troops heading your way.

DC: 0305 2710 0001 0697 3426


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

The men from the *Tiki Hut* posted and I don't want anyone to miss it.

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=153900

*rockyr* - Thank you for supporting these men! I'll be looking for them. :u


----------



## doctorcue (Apr 19, 2006)

Hey all, 

I have a bunch of smokes I want to send out. Who can I send these too? Can someone PM me an address and I'll get them out ASAP!


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

doctorcue said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I have a bunch of smokes I want to send out. Who can I send these too? Can someone PM me an address and I'll get them out ASAP!


PM sent. Thanks for thinking of the troops. :tu :u


----------



## JE3146 (Jan 15, 2008)

Sending out a fiver tomorrow to newcigarz for the troops.... plus or minus 50... mostly plus.

:mn


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

JE3146 said:


> Sending out a fiver tomorrow to newcigarz for the troops.... plus or minus 50... mostly plus.
> 
> :mn


Cooler is staged and ready! Thanks! :tu


----------



## JE3146 (Jan 15, 2008)

newcigarz said:


> Cooler is staged and ready! Thanks! :tu


Bout 4 lbs of sticks coming your way.

DC# 0479 8072 3360 0805 4815

Hope I qualify for a signature bar 

Let me know when they arrive. Thanks!

Included were 10 cigars from Rob at Taboo. He made a goofup and sent me 10 extra by accident, so I told him I'd forward those to the troops rather than keep them for myself. When you get them, please send him a thanks over PM :tu


----------



## variable (Feb 20, 2008)

newcigarz said:


> Cooler is staged and ready! Thanks! :tu


I hope it can hold some more :tu

Sorry I took so long to get this rolling, but today I called Famous Smoke Shop and spoke with Gary and Renee there. I bought some bundles and told them it's for OUR troops.

I won't say all they did, but they added to the order and shipped it free.
Good folks to deal with!

The box should arrive next week Tony.

*Thank you for what you do Tony!

Thanks to FSS!

Thanks to the troops who do what needs to be done!!

*Julian

"Strong women and strong men protect the children, tend the ailing, care for the aged, and in fact, reassure the entire world."
Maya Angelou


----------



## JE3146 (Jan 15, 2008)

JE3146 said:


> Bout 4 lbs of sticks coming your way.
> 
> DC# 0479 8072 3360 0805 4815
> 
> ...


I can't edit but I thought I'd clarify.... Send a thanks to rob


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Got a nice package of smokes and extras from J.Bachrach today. 

Thanks Joe! :u


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

variable said:


> I hope it can hold some more :tu


Always have room! :tu


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

4 more boxes of cigars, pipe and chewing tobacco, jerky and lighters heading out to our troops tomorrow. Thanks again to all who donate. :tu :u


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Got a nice big bag of cigars today for the Troops from JE3146. 

Thanks Jordan! :tu


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

variable said:


> I hope it can hold some more :tu
> 
> Julian


Julian wasn't kidding. Got a box from FSS sent direct to me from him for the Troops.

Thanks Julian


----------



## JE3146 (Jan 15, 2008)

newcigarz said:


> Got a nice big bag of cigars today for the Troops from JE3146.
> 
> Thanks Jordan! :tu


Very welcome. Hope they can be of use.


----------



## variable (Feb 20, 2008)

newcigarz said:


> Julian wasn't kidding. Got a box from FSS sent direct to me from him for the Troops.
> 
> Thanks Julian


Glad to hear you got them! 
Thank you for all you do too!

BTW: This is spooky - my initials are JE and JE3146 posts prior to or after my posts - it's like there is another me I don't know about :chk


----------



## Beatnikbandit (Apr 24, 2007)

I'm currently looking to find someone who can help me get some sticks out to the troops. Can anyone pm me with an address or possibly some kind of info on who to contact? thanks guys


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Beatnikbandit said:


> I'm currently looking to find someone who can help me get some sticks out to the troops. Can anyone pm me with an address or possibly some kind of info on who to contact? thanks guys


Send a PM to bazookajoe. he is in Cali. :tu


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

newcigarz said:


> Beatnikbandit said:
> 
> 
> > I'm currently looking to find someone who can help me get some sticks out to the troops. Can anyone pm me with an address or possibly some kind of info on who to contact? thanks guys
> ...


PM sent. :u


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

Received an email from the Tiki Hut

From: *********, Paul K, ********************
Sent: Sunday, May 04, 2008 2:32 PM
To: 'Fred Tolson'
Subject: RE: Club Stogie

THANK YOU!

And all the supporters of your program!

I got the two boxes of stuff the other day, fantastic selection of
cigars! My friend who likes ACIDs says thanks as well, and I am loving
the assortment of different maddies you sent. The other goodies in the
boxes were right on target too. As you know a lot of guys use the
smokeless stuff, so I will make sure to get those items out to them.
The lighter was a cool idea, one of the guys that helps me run "The
Smoke Pit" night loved it. Event the shave powder is cool, I switched to
a electric razor again about a month back so I am putting it to use. 
The humidifier was great and needed, I have been having a hard time
keeping the cigars humidified properly and have had some dry ones. All
the ones you send seem fantastically perfect as far as humidification
goes, what's the trick? I know this is a diverse subject among the hard
core cigar guys. I am using a cooler and have placed about 3 of the
small bags in there along with trying some wet paper towels in a open
zip lock bag right in the center.

I have attached some pictures as well. 

The first is me and two guys who work with the Afghan Police as mentors.
I opened your box went right outside and found them lounging around and
had to share some of your cigars right away. 

The second pic is of our burn barrel at the Fire Pit at full blaze, we
have a few pyromaniacs here who love to start the fire for me.
The last pic are of some of the locals trying there hand at Golf... My
Dad sent me a couple clubs and a ton of balls, every time we go out to
hit a few the locals are just fascinated with it and want to try it out,
makes for great pictures. 

Thanks again for all your support, it is greatly appreciated. Having a
cigar out here is truly my favorite thing to do on my down time. 
Just to let you know, I will be leaving around the middle of June, I
will tag another guy to run the program and hook you two up on email if
that is o.k.

Paul


----------



## Mystophales (Aug 20, 2007)

I have some smokes that I bought too many of and I know I will never smoke them and was wondering if they were OK to donate. They are mainly Famous Dominican 4000, 5000, Cu-Avana, Duque etc...

Mainly cheaper smokes that I liked and got a great deal on before I realized that quality is more important than quantity.

I would like to donate these but I don't want to send a bunch of stuff no one will like. If these are OK I will talk to a friend of mine at work who also went the route of quantity over quality and see if he would like to donate as well.


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

Mystophales said:


> I have some smokes that I bought too many of and I know I will never smoke them and was wondering if they were OK to donate. They are mainly Famous Dominican 4000, 5000, Cu-Avana, Duque etc...
> 
> Mainly cheaper smokes that I liked and got a great deal on before I realized that quality is more important than quantity.
> 
> I would like to donate these but I don't want to send a bunch of stuff no one will like. If these are OK I will talk to a friend of mine at work who also went the route of quantity over quality and see if he would like to donate as well.


Send 'em! :tu


----------



## Dux (Oct 4, 2006)

I will have something in the mail by the end of the week

Thanks
Doug/Dux

*I will be sending them to Newcigarz*


----------



## Dux (Oct 4, 2006)

Dux said:


> I will have something in the mail by the end of the week
> 
> Thanks
> Doug/Dux
> ...


Correction I will send them out next week, I hope to have a Bundle of smokes coming in the mail this week :tu


----------



## Gambit (Apr 4, 2008)

newcigarz said:


> Cooler is staged and ready! Thanks! :tu


Hi Newcigarz,

A package will be going your way tomorrow. Thanks, You guys do a great service.


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Couple of Big Boxes going out tomorrow. :u


----------



## Major Captain Silly (May 24, 2007)

I'm going to have to do some purging to make room for incoming stuff. Can i get an address to send the goods?

Thanks,

MCS


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

Major Captain Silly said:


> I'm going to have to do some purging to make room for incoming stuff. Can i get an address to send the goods?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> MCS


PM sent w/adresses. :u


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

I got a bunch of cigars from SteveDMatt which were actually Cigarmark's contest winnings that he chose to have donated to the Troops.:tu

Steve threw in a bunch of cutters ( always useful). 

He also gave me a special cigar to commemorate his daughters birth. 
A Monte OCT 06, to be smoked for good luck. 


Thanks so much!!! :u:tu


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Got a nice assortment of cigars from Gambit. 


Thanks, The Troops will enjoy these! :tu:u


----------



## JohnnyKay5 (Apr 28, 2008)

Hey room! I just finally got my account approved after a weeks wait or so. I've heard good things from here so just stopping in! I see alot of support for the troops here and I'm glad to see our county has learned it's lesson from the past and hopefully no one has to expeciance what our Vietnam era went through. Thanks to all those that are supporting those that support the fight.


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

JohnnyKay5 said:


> Hey room! I just finally got my account approved after a weeks wait or so. I've heard good things from here so just stopping in! I see alot of support for the troops here and I'm glad to see our county has learned it's lesson from the past and hopefully no one has to expeciance what our Vietnam era went through. Thanks to all those that are supporting those that support the fight.


Welcome! PM sent:tu


----------



## variable (Feb 20, 2008)

JohnnyKay5 said:


> Hey room! I just finally got my account approved after a weeks wait or so. I've heard good things from here so just stopping in! I see alot of support for the troops here and I'm glad to see our county has learned it's lesson from the past and hopefully no one has to expeciance what our Vietnam era went through. Thanks to all those that are supporting those that support the fight.


Welcome to Club Stogie JohnnyKay5 !
Thank you for all you do.

I think (most) people are a little bit smarter now, than in the 60's.

Here's a good quote to sum it up...
"*When you men get home and face an anti-war protester, look him in the eye and shake his hand. Then, wink at his girlfriend, because she knows she's dating a pussy.*" General Tommy Franks


----------



## Dwharmsway (Jan 17, 2008)

> Here's a good quote to sum it up...
> "When you men get home and face an anti-war protester, look him in the eye and shake his hand. Then, wink at his girlfriend, because she knows she's dating a pussy." General Tommy Franks


That is my new favorite quote, I haven't seen that one before. Thank you for making my day


----------



## JohnnyKay5 (Apr 28, 2008)

Hey Sir! Glad to see I made it? This jungle kicks a$s!~


----------



## Dux (Oct 4, 2006)

JohnnyKay5 said:


> Hey room! I just finally got my account approved after a weeks wait or so. I've heard good things from here so just stopping in! I see alot of support for the troops here and I'm glad to see our county has learned it's lesson from the past and hopefully no one has to expeciance what our Vietnam era went through. Thanks to all those that are supporting those that support the fight.


Welcome to CS!! thanks for everything you guys do :tu


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

Got a nice package of cigars today from Beatnikbandit. Thanks Matt, the troops will appeciate these. :tu

.


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Got an e-mail with some pics from Derek - CS member - blackjeep.

Here is some pictures of some of us enjoying your
cigars. Thanks again for all of the wonderful smokes.

Derek














































Thanks to all who donate!!


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

Thanks for the pics Derek. Look at that smile!! :ss

Please support the *Silent Auction*


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Got a monetary donation today from Av8tor152d. 

Jason is a helicopter pilot currently stationed in Iraq, but he still wanted to help with our program. 


Thank-you Jason for Serving our country and helping out the Troops over there with you. Stay Safe! :u


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

Received *40 very nice cigars* and *$25 postage contribution* from *rockyr* :tu

Received from *gamayrouge* :tu

1 Box *CAO* KarmaSutraSplash Tubo
1 Box *CAO* Eileen's Dream Tubo
1 Box *CAO* Moontrance Tubo
3 Box *CAO* Flavours Sampler

Thank you men for your generosity. The troops will enjoy these. :ss


----------



## easyt (Mar 10, 2008)

My little brother is out on a carrier in the Pacific, and I'd like to ship him a box of goodies. Is there any problem with sending cigars to a ship's APO? Do they need to be sent undercover? Any problem sending matches or cutters? I certainly won't send a torch.


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

Received a big box of smokes from Mystophales today - thanks Christian, I know the troops will appreciate them. :tu :u

.


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Got a e-mail from Steven this morning - CS member assaultnco (also sent to David - bazookajoe). I will try and up-load the photos later.

Hey guys,
A shout to let you know that "The Eagle has Landed". We had a great cigar night Tuesday last with some of the great smokes you guys sent. Some of our up and coming young aficionados were literaly knocked over at the selection that came in. It is the perfect mix now. We have a good supply of the bundled and generic cigars on hand so these premiums you sent will keep the weekly cigar night with a good combination of premiums and bundled brands. I keep a second humidor at my table with around 6 or 7 premiums inside so when I see that Mudhouse regular with a more mature palate, he gets to enjoy a Ghurka or H. Upman. You guys are definately a hit with the Mudhouse crowd, the smiles are endless. I am sending pictures of the last couple of cigar nights to include last Tuesday.

Take care and look to hear from you next month.

Steven

*Thanks to all that donate!!!!:u:u:u*


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Here are the pics


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

Thanks for posting the pics Tony - it's great to see the guys enjoying the smokes. :tu

Can't say thanks enough to everyone who donates to this effort. It wouldn't be possible without your generosity. :u

.


----------



## JohnnyKay5 (Apr 28, 2008)

Dux said:


> Welcome to CS!! thanks for everything you guys do :tu


Thanks for the Welcome!


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Got a great box of cigars from our resident funster Major Captain Silly. 


Thanks Scott!


PS. He sent no cake!


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

Just a thought here....if any of you have the latest Costco discount book they have $4 off their beef jerky, really a great buy. Picked up 4 of double packs today to send off to the cigar senders. No limit on the coupon, I'm sorry I did not pick up more.

Troops seem to gobble it up.:tu

Tony, David & Fred, any of you guys have the coupons and want to pick some up to include with troop packages I'll pick up the tab for 6 packs of BJ for each one of you guys. Just PM me the damage.


----------



## Footbag (May 14, 2008)

New to the board and I couldn't resist this one!!!


You have a PM.


----------



## JohnnyKay5 (Apr 28, 2008)

papajohn67 said:


> $4 off their beef jerky,
> Troops seem to gobble it up.:tu


BEEEEEFFFF I LOVE BEEEEFFF


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Got a nice box of smokes today from DUX. Thanks Doug! :tu:u


----------



## JohnnyKay5 (Apr 28, 2008)

I want some sweet bananas next to my name!


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Got a great box of cigars plus a shipping donation from Jechelman. 
Thank you for your generousity Frank! :tu:u


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Gargolye ( Patrick) and chippewastud79 (Adam) sent a nice mix of cigars for the Troops. 

Thanks guys! :tu:u


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Borndead1 send some nice smokes and a shipping donation. Plus a bag of extras for me.

Thanks Mark the cigars , money and extras are appreciated. :tu:u


----------



## JohnnyKay5 (Apr 28, 2008)

High Five for the donations! Keep on supporting! :tu


----------



## DixieLandMan (Dec 10, 2007)

Got some great smokes in the mail the other day. I'll take a picture and show you some very happy troops in Afghanistan. I want to say thank you for the site and to Rob at Taboo cigars and Jerome for the great smokes. I've never tried a Taboo before and they are great and some of my buddies think the same. Again, I'll take a picture and let you all see some very happy troops.

Jason Carter:ss


----------



## icantbejon (May 11, 2008)

Hey all,
My buddy John K told me about this place. My name is LT Ferguson and I'm sitting at FOB Falcon right now twiddling my thumbs a bit. Thought I might kill some time talking to some like minded cigar smoking fellas. I don't actually even know if I'm allowed to post anything yet. Guess we'll see. :ss


----------



## JohnnyKay5 (Apr 28, 2008)

Hey hey hey you made it on! Welcome Bud!

:gn terrorist :hn


----------



## sanfrantreat (Jan 12, 2008)

icantbejon said:


> Hey all,
> My buddy John K told me about this place. My name is LT Ferguson and I'm sitting at FOB Falcon right now twiddling my thumbs a bit. Thought I might kill some time talking to some like minded cigar smoking fellas. I don't actually even know if I'm allowed to post anything yet. Guess we'll see. :ss


welcome.. =]


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

CPT Mac and the men have built a new smoking lounge they affectionally call the "Pig Pen".

What it used to look like.

Finished.

Looks nicer than my deck!! :r :r

The very first cigars smoked in the Pig Pen. Meet CPT Mac :ss
(Dam that soldier looks young.)

Well, now we had to add some features.  First the beautiful 5 Vegas humidor that PitDog donated will sit proudly on the new table. Table needs an ashtray, and cutters and lighters... NP!  Oh, and cigars, a lot of cigars! :chk Packages on the way. :tu

Thank you gorillas for supporting the Raffle and making all this possible for them. :mn


----------



## jcarlton (Oct 24, 2006)

That is a great place the guys have made for themselves there:tu

I will have to chek the Silent Auction again...:ss

hint, hint see below for link:tu


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

After some much needed "refueling" from some generous donations. 
Three boxes headed out to the Troops!


----------



## JohnnyKay5 (Apr 28, 2008)

newcigarz said:


> After some much needed "refueling" from some generous donations.
> Three boxes headed out to the Troops!


Keeping my head down low!


----------



## rockyr (Aug 6, 2006)

newcigarz,

Package heading your way.

DC: 0302 0980 0002 8834 0784

Thank you for all you do with this effort. :tu


----------



## JohnnyKay5 (Apr 28, 2008)

AHHHHHHH....

No thank ALLof your supporters! Its the donors that make it work, its them that keep our morale high! :tu 

As soon as i get back I will definatly be part of this club! Thanks CS, from myself and the troops!


----------



## Prozac_Puros (Mar 14, 2007)

Out to macms
DC# 0103 8555 7494 4614 2446


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

rockyr said:


> newcigarz,
> 
> Package heading your way.
> 
> ...


Thanks Brother! :tu


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

Got a package of nice smokes from catfish today - thanks Don, the troops will definitely appreciate them. :tu :u


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Got a PM from Nick - ragin' cajun today. Looks like he is doing well. If anyone can help with his request send me a PM. I'm concerned about being able to ship it to him. Thanks!

Tony,
My friend, how you doing? I'm doing good, in fact all of my boys are doing pretty good right now, so there's nothing wrong with that. We're holding up decently right now, sometime in about the next week or two, I have a bunch of troops going home, and bunch checking in. I know that the higher ups are planning a cigar night for them before their finally gone, hopefully we'll get a good turnout, there's no telling all the time. If the turnout is what they're expecting then I'm not sure whether or not I have enough.* I do have one request, I hope it's not too much of a burden, some of the boys have the refillable lighters that run on butane, we can get the zippo fuel over here but not the butane. If that could be done, it would help them out hugely when their stuck out in the field. I know they would appreciate it.* Other than that, everythings fine with us over here, just the basic Marine / Army rivalry, nothing new with that. Please pass this one to everyone: and old Army 1stSgt wants to thank everyone for donating the cigars. His platoon was going on their last patrol, and you all hooked them up, with a nice supply. Their patrol went well and when they were done, he busted them out to give to everyone, in celebration of not having to leave this base other than to go home. Hopefully he mails me some pictures, in which case I'll post on the forum. Thank you for all that you and everyone else does.
Semper Fi,
Nick


----------



## joetownhound (May 16, 2008)

What can I do to get in on this. USN Veteran here that help out with the first war with Iraq


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Got a PM from Jason - CS member DixieLandMan - Thanking Us for the Cigars we have sent him. He is currently stationed in Afghanistan.

This is excerpt of his message.

.... They are really welcome since we cannot get any over here. We are too far out for any base to come close to us.

I passed out the cigars and we have enjoyed everyone of them. I have shared them with men on my team and we are very happy to have one after a hard day's mission.

When I leave here in late July, if it is ok, I'll pass another contact name here to you....

*Thanks to all who donate!!!!*


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

rockyr said:


> newcigarz,
> 
> Package heading your way.


rockyr sent an incredible box filled with smokes. He also sent a nice donation to help with shipping costs. And a couple of tag-a-longs for me as well.

Thanks David! :tu:u


----------



## rockyr (Aug 6, 2006)

newcigarz said:


> Thanks David! :tu:u


You are quite welcome.


----------



## mikeandshellie2 (May 6, 2008)

Would love to send some cigars to the troops. Please send me a pm with and address and I'll get these out asap. 
Mike


----------



## Haastility (Apr 30, 2008)

Ditto, who do I contact? or just PM me an address and they will be on the way. Thanks!!



mikeandshellie2 said:


> Would love to send some cigars to the troops. Please send me a pm with and address and I'll get these out asap.
> Mike


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

Prozac_Puros said:


> Out to macms
> DC# 0103 8555 7494 4614 2446


Got'em today! A nice selection of smokes. :tu

Thank you. These will ship out this weekend to CPT Mac.


----------



## FriendlyFire (Jun 11, 2007)

Just wondering if anyone knows, do I need to write what I put in the box when I send to an apo? and should I write cigars or gifts????


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

FriendlyFire said:


> Just wondering if anyone knows, do I need to write what I put in the box when I send to an apo? and should I write cigars or gifts????


I try not to be too specific when writing up the customs forms. 
I usually just write snacks & personal items and check that it is a gift. 
I usually write a value on the boxes @ $20.00.


----------



## hotreds (Dec 4, 2007)

newcigarz said:


> I try not to be too specific when writing up the customs forms.
> I usually just write snacks & personal items and check that it is a gift.
> I usually write a value on the boxes @ $20.00.


:tpd: I put down "candy". I don't think I'd mention ceegars!


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

Received a generous donation from genezawis today to help with shipping costs - thanks gene, much appreciated and will be a great help. :tu :u

.


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Got a great donation of cigars from jcruse64. Joe also said he has some more coming in to help the Troops! Thank-you very much Joe! :tu:u


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

Received a nice box of cigars from mikeandshellie2 today. :tu Thank you, these will be very much appreciated. :u

.


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Haastility said:


> Ditto, who do I contact? or just PM me an address and they will be on the way. Thanks!!


Got the box today! Thank-you very much! :tu


----------



## tccigar (Aug 15, 2007)

*Shipped more to the Troops this week!:tu

We are still working on our long list. I will let you guys know when I need more names. Thanks to everyone that provided names.

Thanks to all the Military Members past and present for their service!

Rob
USS OHIO SSBN726 Blue Crew 88-92

*


----------



## JohnnyKay5 (Apr 28, 2008)

Just got Newcigarz' Bomb of a package.... Pictures soon to come!:bl

Got it on Memorial Day, great timing! :tu


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

JohnnyKay5 said:


> Just got Newcigarz' Bomb of a package.... Pictures soon to come!:bl
> 
> Got it on Memorial Day, great timing! :tu


I hope you enjoy some of those smokes. Don't put your guard down though, 
more incoming!!!:ss


----------



## JohnnyKay5 (Apr 28, 2008)

:u AHHHHHHHHHHH INCOMING!!! dont say that around here.. Well lucky for you until i get this coolador up i have multiple contacts to help assist me in smoking them! I just got another APO over here, I'm now Supplying to Delta, Echo, and Mosul :tu to include here at Tallil. We all want to thank you guys for your support! I cant wait to have a few of these yum yum sticks!!! Thanks for making this a great Memorial Day over here! Its a nice substitute to back yard grilling, BBQ'in and Horseshoein'! Cheers! :ss


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

JohnnyKay5 said:


> I just got another APO over here, I'm now Supplying to Delta, Echo, and Mosul :tu to include here at Tallil. We all want to thank you guys for your support! I cant wait to have a few of these yum yum sticks!!! Thanks for making this a great Memorial Day over here! Its a nice substitute to back yard grilling, BBQ'in and Horseshoein'! Cheers! :ss


That's Awesome!!!! Enjoy!!! :tu

Thanks for what you and all the other soldiers do for us. :u:u:u


----------



## Footbag (May 14, 2008)

I'd be glad to help out.  Just pm me then info.


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Footbag said:


> I'd be glad to help out. Just pm me then info.


PM sent. :tu


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

Heading out tomorrow thanks to all who donate. :u


----------



## JohnnyKay5 (Apr 28, 2008)

Thanks to Tony - My Memorial Day was this much Better! :tu


----------



## gwc4sc (Jan 11, 2008)

JohnnyKay5 said:


> Thanks to Tony - My Memorial Day was this much Better! :tu


AWESOME LOOKIN HIT. You guys over there definitely deserve it. Keep up the great work and enjoy those smokes. I am sure I speak for everyone when I say THANK YOU !!


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

JohnnyKay5 said:


> Thanks to Tony - My Memorial Day was this much Better! :tu


Enjoy those, and stay safe.

*Thanks to all who donate!!!!*

PS> Look out for the next one!


----------



## JohnnyKay5 (Apr 28, 2008)

From the last package, as promised... 3 Outgoing rounds and a hand grenade to be delivered (hopefully tomorrow)! :gn

P.S. i took a little sample for myself


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

bazookajoe said:


> Heading out tomorrow thanks to all who donate. :u


I see your four and raise you four more. :ss Going out tomorrow. :tu


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

bazookajoe said:


> Heading out tomorrow thanks to all who donate. :u





newcigarz said:


> I see your four and raise you four more. :ss Going out tomorrow. :tu


You Guys Rock!! :u :u​


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

newcigarz said:


> I see your four and raise you four more. :ss Going out tomorrow. :tu


Those are some big boxes Tony - would cost a small fortune to ship from the west coast.

Good work! :tu


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

bazookajoe said:


> Those are some big boxes Tony - would cost a small fortune to ship from the west coast.
> 
> Good work! :tu


Yeah I found that because most of my APOs ship out of NY, I was paying more for the flat rate than I should.

so _* Bigger Boxes + Less Money = More for the Troops!*_


----------



## JohnnyKay5 (Apr 28, 2008)

Atta Boy! Way to show the system!! Hooray for the "More for the Troops" Campaign!! :tu


----------



## DixieLandMan (Dec 10, 2007)

Hey everyone! Got a great package from BazookaJoe in the mail full of great smokes. When I start opening mail, cigar lovers come gather around for the great smokes. I did not realize how many people here actually love a great smoke after a hard day's mission or work. Got some chewing tobacco too and that went quick. I'll post a picture showing some grateful service men enjoying the cigars. Although I am Army, I shared some with the Air Force guys here that work in the Afghan hospital. Thank you so much!

P.S. I believe that all APO addresses go through NY before coming over here.


----------



## JohnnyKay5 (Apr 28, 2008)

One of the packages was hand Delivered enroute to Delta and the hand grenade is being handed out at a promotion! Bombs away!!!!


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

*Latest news from the Pig Pen*

I recieved both packages tonight. What can I say? You guys at Club Stogie are amazing! What an impressive collection of cigars and the humidor is beautiful! (This was the 5 Vegas Humidor that PitBull donated.) We had a platoon getting ready to leave on a mission and I opened the boxes in the CP (command post) and I had Soldiers coming in to call dibs on the different cigars. Hopefully they will have some down time tommorow to enjoy them. It has been a busy week, but once things slow down I will push out the tupidor and repackage some of the other cigars for distribution. If operation tempo allows we will have a BBQ and smoke some cigars on Sunday.

Now for some questions! I have tried to figure some things out on my own but there seem to be conflicting answers for many of the questions.

First, what is the best way to season the humidor? Wipe it down or no? How long should I leave the distilled water in for? Anything else that might be helpful.

The hockey puck I am guessing are beads for the cooler. How much water? How long until it needs to be refilled? Where is the best place to put it? It seems to rotate and close, closed or open? Any else I might need to know.

That is it for now, I sure there will be more questions to follow! We have made some improvements to the pen and I will send some photos as soon as we get the chance to start enjoying the cigars. *So from me and all the Soldiers here, thank you and the members of Club Stogie for your patriotsim and generosity.*

CPT Mac

I responded to his questions. (I would have posted this, but I know you guys would have "opinions" about my answers.) :r :r

We will now be sending CS Cigar Bunkers filled with cigars to his troops in the remote areas. They can be re-supplied from the cooler CPT Mac has and that we are helping to set-up.

Thank you men for supporting our troops. This would not be possible without your generous support! :tu :u


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

icehog3 said:


> You Guys Rock!! :u :u​


Got to chime in here too.

*Great Job!!*


----------



## jcarlton (Oct 24, 2006)

Damn nice work there Fred:tu


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Got a PM from Derek - CS Member BlackJeep.

Tony,

Thanks for the cigars! I got the package you sent saturday just in time for Memorial Day. I gave about a dozen smokes to the airmen in EOD, they really appreciated them.

My shift recently changed to midnight to noon, and occasionally a few of us enjoy a cigar at sunrise... right as most people are coming in to work, they thought we were real hardcore smokers, smoking an early morning cigar!

But seriously, give my thanks to all who donate, it isn't the same as home, but it's one of the few things that are close to the same here as they are at home, and that is a tremendous gift.

A1C Derek Williams

*Thanks to all who Donate!!!*


----------



## JohnnyKay5 (Apr 28, 2008)

the last two Bombs are AWAY!!!!


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Got an awesome Box of smokes from Mike that were the end result of a pass he ran as well as a nice shirt. Thanks to Mike and the pass participants for this great donation. The Troops will enjoy these! :tu:u


mikeyj23 said:


> Addendum:
> 
> The shirt is going to the troops as well, as I'm not an XL. I'm shipping to newcigarz (Tony) tomorrow, and I'll ask him to confirm the contents of the box in this thread when he receives it, just to make sure everything's square. Passes involve a lot of trust in the other pass members, and although it hasn't been the _norm_, there has been some dishonesty in passes thanks to untrustworthy members. All the participants in this pass took care of business and did things the right way, so I want to make sure it stays that way. Again, thanks to all!
> 
> ...


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

*Addiction* and *schnell987*'s generous jam packed large box of great cigars arrived today! Thank you men! Thanks again for your support of the troops!


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Got two boxes packed to overflowing from *muziq*. Some great smokes.

Thanks *Heath*! :tu:u


----------



## muziq (Mar 14, 2005)

newcigarz said:


> Got two boxes packed to overflowing from *muziq*. Some great smokes.
> 
> Thanks *Heath*! :tu:u


More than welcome. Did you count how many I sent? I didn't think to do that before I boxed 'em up.


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

*Email from CPT Mac*

Club Stogie,

We got lucky and had a light day today, so the BBQ went off as planned. 110 degrees and grilling are not the best combination, but the smiles on the Soldiers faces more then made up for it. The youngsters and novelty smokers really liked the flavored CAOs, while the more advanced smokers tried the CAO Americans and Gurhkas.

I will let you know when the packages arrive and the distribution plan sounds good. Again let me say, "thank you" from all the Soldiers at the Pen. You have given us a little piece of home in this far away land.

CPT Mac

*The Chef getting ready to burn some meat!*

*Lots of smokin goin on!!*

*After dinner smoke* :ss

*I'm so very proud of you Gorillas*

:bl *Party time at the Pig Pen!* :bl

You gorillas are responsible for this "little piece of home". Thank You.


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

Very cool Fred, thanks for sharing. :tu :u

.


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

bazookajoe said:


> Very cool Fred, thanks for sharing. :tu :u
> .


 :tpd: That is Awesome!!!!!! :tu


----------



## mikeyj23 (Feb 25, 2007)

newcigarz said:


> Got an awesome Box of smokes from Mike that were the end result of a pass he ran as well as a nice shirt. Thanks to Mike and the pass participants for this great donation. The Troops will enjoy these! :tu:u


My pleasure! Thanks goes out to the members of the pass for throwing in extras, and thanks to Pathman for donating the original 20 Avalons to be passed :tu


----------



## JohnnyKay5 (Apr 28, 2008)

Got Tony's Cigar and Snack Bombs for the Troops today! Thanks again to everyone! 

The Snack bomb contained strarbursts, jolly ranchers, razors, gum, chap-sticks and my favorite beef jerkey, plus more!! I dont have pics of this because i took a little bit for me and am opening the rest of the box to the troops!

The Cigar Bomb will be photographed later and posted! My personal thanks for Tony's CC gift!!!!! This man deserves a pat on the back plus some! :tu The package I just got from you and another gift from FriendlyFire just made mine and the Troops' week! Much of these will be gifted out at the 7SB Smoke-out on the 7th. I'll get some pictures posted! Thanks again CS!

LT K!


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

macms said:


> *Email from CPT Mac*
> 
> Club Stogie,
> 
> ...


Wow!! That pic says it all...doesn't it! Great work guys!!! :u


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

JohnnyKay5 said:


> Got Tony's Cigar and Snack Bombs for the Troops today! Thanks again to everyone!
> 
> Thanks again CS!
> 
> LT K!


Enjoy men. :tu Good job done Tony.


----------



## FriendlyFire (Jun 11, 2007)

Wow This rocks:tu:tu:tu


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

David

Coming your way.

DC 0307 0020 0000 2994 7137


----------



## JohnnyKay5 (Apr 28, 2008)

As promised here are some pictures of the Cigars for Troops Bomb #2! :tu

The whole Picture!
http://imageshack.us
http://g.imageshack.us/g.php?h=211&i=cft2alltestvq9.jpg

The "Bunches" picture with my special present up front and center! (Thanks again Tony!)



The Rows Shot!

http://g.imageshack.us/g.php?h=260&i=cft2rowstestlg5.jpg

Thanks again to everyone that pitched in. I can't thank you enough! We got this just in time for our Brigade Herf on the 7th! Hopefully i'll grab a few snaps there!

~ LT K :ss


----------



## hotreds (Dec 4, 2007)

Awesome, just awesome!


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Just wanted to share an e-mail I got.

Mr. Christina,

My name is Dave, I am a friend of Nick Jirovic (ragin' cajun). I have recently secured a user name, spyder0005, on Club Stogie but so far it has proven difficult for me to find time to interact. Between the internet going down and work. Anyway, I look forward to finding a way to begin correspondance over the site, as it sounds pretty cool. 
I am really writing to say thank you for the cigars that you sent Nick. He shared some with me and it is very much appreciated. Let me, if I may, attempt to describe what a cigar means to a soldier. A cigar, is relaxation and unity. Depending on the size, soldiers can congregate and just relax for a good amount of time. They can come together and discuss anything they want or nothing at all. They can unravel from a stressful event or tell stories of a comrad who will not get a chance to smoke his cigar. These are only a few of the ways that a soldier enjoys a cigar. It is people like you who provide for us this experience, 1 hour at a time. We appreciate your thoughtfulness and kindness and you remind us why we are fighting. There are people at home who care.

Thanks

Dave

*Thanks to* *all who **donate!!!!*


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Got a nice donation of smokes from Footbag. Thanks Adam! :tu


----------



## JohnnyKay5 (Apr 28, 2008)

newcigarz said:


> A cigar, is relaxation and unity. Depending on the size, soldiers can congregate and just relax for a good amount of time. They can come together and discuss anything they want or nothing at all. They can unravel from a stressful event or tell stories of a comrad who will not get a chance to smoke his cigar. These are only a few of the ways that a soldier enjoys a cigar.


I couldn't say this any better! :tu


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

*Pig Pen Shipment*

CPT Mac and I worked out the distribution to guys in remote locations. These are the mini cigar bunkers that will be deployed to them. Each one of these will have the Heartfelt bead tube pictured inside. I ordered 1 lb of 70% beads and the Thermo Hygrometer (pictured) to go in CPT Mac's 54 qt cooler that will re-supply the outlying bunkers. (These and other items were sent by David at Heartfelt separately.)

If this works out there will be more mini bunkers headed there way.

Gotta have cookies!

Ready to go.:ss

Two boxes of cigars for the 54 qt bunker.

This shipment is ready.

Thank you guys again for making all of this possible!


----------



## Fishbeadtwo (May 30, 2006)

Coming at you Tony, stix for the troops! :ss

DC#0307 1790 0002 2810 7119

Thanks for all the work you and the team do! :tu


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

macms said:


> Thank you guys again for making all of this possible!


Nice Job Fred!!!!!:tu


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Fishbeadtwo said:


> Thanks for all the work you and the team do! :tu


Thank-you for the donation! :tu


----------



## jcarlton (Oct 24, 2006)

macms said:


> *Pig Pen Shipment*
> 
> CPT Mac and I worked out the distribution to guys in remote locations. These are the mini cigar bunkers that will be deployed to them. Each one of these will have the Heartfelt bead tube pictured inside. I ordered 1 lb of 70% beads and the Thermo Hygrometer (pictured) to go in CPT Mac's 54 qt cooler that will re-supply the outlying bunkers. (These and other items were sent by David at Heartfelt separately.)
> 
> ...


Nice work Fred :tu Sorry I didn't make it by to help, I had a bit of the beer flu.:al:hn


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Got an e-mail from assaultnco with pics of the Troops enjoying some smokes!

Hey Tony,
Here are more cigars from the recent Cigar night. I hope you like them. The Troops are still enjoying the smokes.

Steven


----------



## Fishbeadtwo (May 30, 2006)

Great pics! Thanks for sharing with us Tony! :tu


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

Fishbeadtwo said:


> Great pics! Thanks for sharing with us Tony! :tu


:tpd: :tu


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

bazookajoe said:


> :tpd: :tu


:tpd: :tu


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

macms said:


> :tpd: :tu


:tpd::tpd::tu:chk


----------



## JohnnyKay5 (Apr 28, 2008)

Wow!!! Mucho Love for the Troops! It's definatly a good day to be one! :chk


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

papajohn67 said:


> David
> 
> Coming your way.
> 
> DC 0307 0020 0000 2994 7137


Received a box of Padilla Habano torpedos and some big packs of jerky from John, along with a couple of stragglers for me. Thanks as always John, much appreciated. :u


----------



## ragin' cajun (Mar 12, 2007)

Tony,
Thanks for everything that you've done for us over here. I recieved the box of cigars and immediately was bombarded. Had a great time giving them out to the boys. Sorry I haven't replied sooner, but works been very hectic here lately. Ill post some pics in the near future, hopefully work will slow down enough. I see that David already sent you a message, I've been doing my part and recruiting a few new gorillas. All of the troops want me to say thanks, and appreciate all of the work, time and effort that you all back home are doing for us over here. I wish there was a way I could repay you. I'll talk to you all later, when times available. Thanks again for everything. 
Nick
aka Ragin Cajun


----------



## Fishbeadtwo (May 30, 2006)

this says it all.....


- SEMPER FI
ROCK ON WAR DOGS


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

ragin' cajun said:


> Tony,
> Thanks for everything that you've done for us over here. I recieved the box of cigars and immediately was bombarded. Had a great time giving them out to the boys. Sorry I haven't replied sooner, but works been very hectic here lately. Ill post some pics in the near future, hopefully work will slow down enough. I see that David already sent you a message, I've been doing my part and recruiting a few new gorillas. All of the troops want me to say thanks, and appreciate all of the work, time and effort that you all back home are doing for us over here. I wish there was a way I could repay you. I'll talk to you all later, when times available. Thanks again for everything.
> Nick
> aka Ragin Cajun


I'm glad they got there ok Nick. Please stay safe and enjoy a smoke on us. :tu


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

So tell me cigar senders...do the folks want pipe tobacco & chews? Sent it your way before but want to be sure their is a desire for it. Would hate to see it chucked.


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

papajohn67 said:


> So tell me cigar senders...do the folks want pipe tobacco & chews? Sent it your way before but want to be sure their is a desire for it. Would hate to see it chucked.


I think it is wanted John. I'm pretty sure the stuff you sent me before was well 
received. :2


----------



## Opusfxd (Nov 17, 2007)

macms said:


> *Pig Pen Shipment*
> 
> CPT Mac and I worked out the distribution to guys in remote locations. These are the mini cigar bunkers that will be deployed to them. Each one of these will have the Heartfelt bead tube pictured inside. I ordered 1 lb of 70% beads and the Thermo Hygrometer (pictured) to go in CPT Mac's 54 qt cooler that will re-supply the outlying bunkers. (These and other items were sent by David at Heartfelt separately.)
> 
> ...


Nice work Fred! I've been so busy off in my own little world to even know you were working on this. An inspiration in your efforts.


----------



## Opusfxd (Nov 17, 2007)

papajohn67 said:


> So tell me cigar senders...do the folks want pipe tobacco & chews? Sent it your way before but want to be sure their is a desire for it. Would hate to see it chucked.


I don't know about that, but SergeantSmoky told me that baby wipes always make a good gift.


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

Opusfxd said:


> I don't know about that, but SergeantSmoky told me that baby wipes always make a good gift.


Last Xmas I split up a case of the Wet Ones "BIG ONES" moist wipes. As the package says they are 40% bigger than the regular ones. Had to order them online because none of the retail stores had them.


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Opusfxd said:


> I don't know about that, but SergeantSmoky told me that baby wipes always make a good gift.


I always try to include some of these in my extras boxes. :tu


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

papajohn67 said:


> So tell me cigar senders...do the folks want pipe tobacco & chews? Sent it your way before but want to be sure their is a desire for it. Would hate to see it chucked.


John, unfortunately I didn't get any feedback from two of the units and one unit indicated several guys liked to dip and appreciated this. Let me ask the Pig Pen and get back to you on this. Thanks.


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

papajohn67 said:


> So tell me cigar senders...do the folks want pipe tobacco & chews? Sent it your way before but want to be sure their is a desire for it. Would hate to see it chucked.


I didn't get any direct mention so I'll send out inquiries and let you know. I've got to believe they appreciate those items.


----------



## chippewastud79 (Sep 18, 2007)

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=160865


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

Received 50 excellent cigars from Junior for the troops! Thank you Ray. The troops will enjoy the AF's!! :ss


----------



## Junior (Apr 28, 2006)

I do what little I can. Thank you for all you do.


----------



## longknocker (Dec 16, 2007)

newcigarz said:


> I always try to include some of these in my extras boxes. :tu


Tony:

A large box is coming your way for the troops. Should get there by Monday.

DC# 0307 1790 0002 3446 7078.

Thanks for all you do!

Greg


----------



## JohnnyKay5 (Apr 28, 2008)

longknocker said:


> Tony:
> 
> A large box is coming your way for the troops. Should get there by Monday.
> 
> ...


No, Thank you for all your support!


----------



## lawdog_13 (May 8, 2008)

Originally Posted by *papajohn67* http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1689235#post1689235 
_So tell me cigar senders...do the folks want pipe tobacco & chews? Sent it your way before but want to be sure their is a desire for it. Would hate to see it chucked._

John, unfortunately I didn't get any feedback from two of the units and one unit indicated several guys liked to dip and appreciated this. Let me ask the Pig Pen and get back to you on this. Thanks.

Hey Gents,

Saw the post and thought I would reply. Don't know of anyone who smokes pipe tobacco, but as far as chew/dip my only concern would be the resulting riot at the pen!!!! Not my favorite form of tobacco, but there are alot of fans of it around here.

Again, thanks to all of you for your patriotism and generosity,

CPT Mac


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

longknocker said:


> Tony:
> 
> A large box is coming your way for the troops. Should get there by Monday.


Thanks! :tu


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Got a great package of smokes plus a monetary donation from Fishbeadtwo.

Charlie also sent a couple of nice tag-alongs for me. 

Thanks for your support!:u


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

I was telling Tony last night that the troops cigar project had really started to sizzle. The current group that is running the show deserves heaps of thanks as well as those who have stepped up to the plate with all of the generous donations. 

I would however like to mention the person who got this all going in the 1st place and that was Jeff "stitch45". Before he got the troops thread up and running pickings were slim, lot's of begging, the whole 10 yards. After the thread went up things really took off. Jeff have not heard from you lately...would be nice to hear from you once and a while, don't be such a stranger.

Thanks again to all who donate to this project in so many different ways. Tony, David, Fred you are doing a great job!! And Dave, Patrick, Mike and the others who kept the troops pipeline moving in the past well, kudos to all of you.

It's been 40 years now but I still remember the kindness that was shown to us in Vietnam by strangers back home. Our latest warriors will not forget all that Club Stogie has done for them. :u :tu:u


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Well said John...Save a pat on back for yourself too :tu


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

68TriShield said:


> Well said John...Save a pat on back for yourself too :tu


:tpd:

I want to thank all that were involved before me to get the program moving, and all that donate! :tu


----------



## Fishbeadtwo (May 30, 2006)

The thanks go to the workers, past, present and future! And the workers should be afraid of Black Ops.........:gn


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

68TriShield said:


> Well said John...Save a pat on back for yourself too :tu





newcigarz said:


> :tpd:
> 
> I want to thank all that were involved before me to get the program moving, and all that donate! :tu


I couldn't agree more. :tu


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Saw this post in another thread thought i would repost it here. I hope you like the selection John. Enjoy and stay safe! :tu:u



Sergeant Smoky said:


> I just got the package from Tony (newcigars). And it was delivered with armed guards, it was so valuable. And it came on the perfect day, it's my first day I didn't go out to watch dirt. I could not believe what I saw when, the box that was bustin at the seams, I opened. KABOOM !!!!!!!! I think the blast was felt down in Kuwait it was so large. Pics will be posted in a while after I upload them (kinda slow here).





Sergeant Smoky said:


> Ok finally got pics uploaded. Caution they will cause uncontrollable drooling :chk


----------



## Finfan (Feb 5, 2007)

68TriShield said:


> Well said John...Save a pat on back for yourself too :tu


Dave

Package went out today to you for the troops

DC 0307 1790 0000 2266 2104

Thanks

Tom


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Got a nice selection of cigars from Boobar. Thanks Robert! :tu


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Got a CAO sampler as a collaboration from papajohn67 and seegarfan. 

Thanks John and Mark! :tu


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

longknocker said:


> Tony:
> 
> A large box is coming your way for the troops. Should get there by Monday.
> 
> Greg


Got here a few days early. Nice box of cigars thanks Greg!:tu


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

Just to let the folks here know that what were doing really sticks with the troops I heard from Lt Fera today who is home now. Tony and his troops who were serving with the 82nd in Afghanistan are home now. They were recipients of a ton of gorilla love from Club Stogie.

I had stated in a previous post that the troops remember, Lt Fera proves it!!

Good to see him home and safe!!

Airborne Lt.

John


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

papajohn67 said:


> Just to let the folks here know that what were doing really sticks with the troops I heard from Lt Fera today who is home now. Tony and his troops who were serving with the 82nd in Afghanistan are home now. They were recipients of a ton of gorilla love from Club Stogie.
> 
> I had stated in a previous post that the troops remember, Lt Fera proves it!!
> 
> ...


That's great to hear John!:tu I am glad Lt. Fera made it home safe!


----------



## ragin' cajun (Mar 12, 2007)

Hey Fellas, sorry for the delay, works been kinda busy lately. I was in a rush to get the sticks out to the troops leaving the base on a mission, so the quality isn't that great. All of them sure do appreciate what you all are doing for us over here. Thanks for all the support.
--Nick


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

papajohn67 said:


> Just to let the folks here know that what were doing really sticks with the troops I heard from Lt Fera today who is home now. Tony and his troops who were serving with the 82nd in Afghanistan are home now. They were recipients of a ton of gorilla love from Club Stogie.
> 
> *I had stated in a previous post that the troops remember, Lt Fera proves it!!*
> 
> ...


Absolutely. Thanks for sharing this John and welcome home Lt! :u


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Another one of our Troops is on his way home. I got this message from CS member blackjeep. 

Tony,

I'm happy to say that I am leaving soon, and I have found a person to pass the torch on to. A Tsgt in Explosive Ordnance Disposal said he would be willing to be the point of contact in my place, I will get you in contact with him sometime in the next week or two. I don't know if he'll just use email or if he'll join the board, I'll let you know when I find out.

Thanks again for all the wonderful cigars and treats! I won't be a stranger to CS when I get home either, this is a wonderful group of people with a wealth of information and I'll spend a lot of time on CS looking for information when I get home and get a humidor.


Derek



Thanks for your service Derek, and have a safe trip home. :tu:u


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

ragin' cajun said:


> Hey Fellas, sorry for the delay, works been kinda busy lately. I was in a rush to get the sticks out to the troops leaving the base on a mission, so the quality isn't that great. All of them sure do appreciate what you all are doing for us over here. Thanks for all the support.
> --Nick


Thanks for the pics Nick! Love the guns and ammo shots! :tu


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

I got a a bunch of cigars for the troops....which one of you 3 wants to take them from me? :u


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

Mr.Maduro said:


> I got a a bunch of cigars for the troops....which one of you 3 wants to take them from me? :u


Patrick...I'm enlisting on Monday, I'll take them. :gn


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Mr.Maduro said:


> I got a a bunch of cigars for the troops....which one of you 3 wants to take them from me? :u


I'm closest Patrick if you want to send them my way.



papajohn67 said:


> Patrick...I'm enlisting on Monday, I'll take them. :gn


 Good one John. You got room after that last bombing raid. :r


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

newcigarz said:


> I'm closest Patrick if you want to send them my way.
> 
> Good one John. You got room after that last bombing raid. :r


Oh your talking about the military. I enlisted for a 7 day cruise on Holland America....doesn't that count?


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

papajohn67 said:


> Oh your talking about the military. I enlisted for a 7 day cruise on Holland America....doesn't that count?


Dam right. At our age the bar and lounge is about all the action we could handle! :r :r


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

papajohn67 said:


> I enlisted for a 7 day cruise on Holland America....doesn't that count?


And I stayed @ a Holiday Inn Express. Looks like we both qualify.


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

papajohn67 said:


> Patrick...I'm enlisting on Monday, I'll take them. :gn


Serious? If you need them, I'll send them out to you Monday.... I think I have your address somewhere


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

Mr.Maduro said:


> Serious? If you need them, I'll send them out to you Monday.... I think I have your address somewhere


That's right Patrick, Holland America is now offering the newest theme base cruises "Beautiful War Zone Cruises". Sadly our ship is only 1% booked. Can't wait for our special tour of North Korea & Somolia.

:gn :chk


----------



## JohnnyKay5 (Apr 28, 2008)

To the Cigars for Troops Family!
Today was a good day for us all! We had our Brigade Smoker this evening. Due to the lack of provided munitions your donations were there to the rescue! In addition to this I was able to pass out three bundles to individual troops today. Although I'm usually unable to snap shots of Bundle deliveries because I work in the TOC, a secret area... I was able to catch one! :tu

SGT Ayers with this personal hand picked bundle; some picks include Camacho '62, Onyx Reserve, 5 Vegas (Regular, Series A, Gold,) and a CAO MX2 just to name a few. Overall I was able to dish out nearly 100 smokes today! Thank you for the support!!! :ss


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

JohnnyKay5 said:


> To the Cigars for Troops Family!
> Today was a good day for us all! We had our Brigade Smoker this evening. Due to the lack of provided munitions you were there to the rescue! In addition to this I was able to pass out three bundles to individual troops today. Although I'm usually unable to snap shots of Bundle deliveries because I work in the TOC, a secret area... I was able to catch one! :tu
> 
> SGT Ayers with this personal hand picked bundle; some picks include Camacho '62, Onyx Reserve, 5 Vegas (Regular, Series A, Gold,) and a CAO MX2 just to name a few. Overall I was able to dish out nearly 100 smokes today! Thank you for the support!!! :ss


Sounds like a Great Day! Thanks for sharing! :tu


----------



## spyder0005 (May 19, 2008)

I am a soldier (Army) currently deployed in AFG and I truly appreciate you putting packages together for us. You all rule!! Soldiers love to receive cigars. I know that there are a lot of soldiers who do not know of CS, or do not have time to frequent the internet and when they do they typically contact family. Anyway, being the newb that I am I do not know what, if any, system there is that sends a specific person cigars that in turn get passed out to other soldiers. In order to send every soldier cigars the shipping costs would soon outweigh the cigars. I know of one other soldier personally (I am sure there are more) that does this but I would like to get in on that if possible. Please let me know how if it is possible.

Dave


----------



## Sergeant Smoky (Aug 28, 2007)

newcigarz said:


> Saw this post in another thread thought i would repost it here. I hope you like the selection John. Enjoy and stay safe! :tu:u


This package has really lifted the spirits of the guys here. We pull 15-16 hour days on point and it's starting to wear on us. They couldn't believe that with just an email that this group sent such a care package. I hand a few stick out each day before we go out on point and now the troops here seem to talk to each other better and some of the stress is gone. I guess that's the magic in cigars, that it brings out the good in us. Thank you again for your great generousity !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DixieLandMan (Dec 10, 2007)

I could not agree more. We had some guys get in a hairy situation (I will not say what it was) but I gave them some cigars that were sent to pass out along with a 'near beer' and they were able to relax or at least try to. Even if just for 1/2 hour. They all appreciated the smokes and I want to say Thanks to everyone who contributes and to all who think about us over here.


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

Received a very nice selection of cigars (30+) that came from the gorillas in this pass.

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=146209

Also included were notes of support and encouragement from these guys to send to the troops. :tu

Thank you men. :tu


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

Kwilkinson donated a PAM 26th, 4 Taboo's, CAO, Torano and a very nice CC to the troops!! Thank you Sir! :ss


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Sergeant Smoky said:


> This package has really lifted the spirits of the guys here. We pull 15-16 hour days on point and it's starting to wear on us. They couldn't believe that with just an email that this group sent such a care package. I hand a few stick out each day before we go out on point and now the troops here seem to talk to each other better and some of the stress is gone. I guess that's the magic in cigars, that it brings out the good in us. Thank you again for your great generousity !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


John,sorry I missed your call yesterday.Usually that caller ID is a nutjob trying to sell me fugazi.
I'll pick up next time


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Got a nice package today shipped direct from CFO courtesy of *jcruse64*.

A 50 wheel of CFO #7 Reservas and a 5/pk of Perefection Torpedos.

Thanks Joe! :tu


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Got a Great box of smokes and Goodies from hotreds. 

Thank you very much Hugh for your continued support! :tu


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

Received an email from Daniel Spencer this morning:

"David, we just finished a successful phase of our operations and everyone had the opportunity to get some much needed down time. I received several boxes of cigars and was able to disburse them to the troops…. I can not begin to tell you well they were received and how great the impact of the short moments we kick back and enjoy a nice cigar. We’ve taken some great pictures for you, however due to our min. bandwidth out here we can not send pictures…once we retrograde back to camp I will send you great pictures of our troops enjoying your cigars. You’ve made a great impact to these fighting warriors and a lasting one. Thank you very much. Many have asked about your website. I do not have it available, can you resend?

Semper Fi

CWO2 Daniel W. Spencer
Information Operations Officer
Morale, Welfare, and Recreation Office"


Thanks again to all who support the troops! :tu :u


----------



## JohnnyKay5 (Apr 28, 2008)

Gentlemen,
After 6 days of no mail from dust storms, the smallest of the bombs landed in FOB Falcon. I believe ICBJ is going to make a post but just wanted to share his link with all of your donors! Thanks BOTLs!!

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showpost.php?p=1702285&postcount=1


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

JohnnyKay5 said:


> Gentlemen,
> After 6 days of no mail from dust storms, the smallest of the bombs landed in FOB Falcon. I believe ICBJ is going to make a post but just wanted to share his link with all of your donors! Thanks BOTLs!!
> 
> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showpost.php?p=1702285&postcount=1


Nice Job John. Time to resupply? :ss


----------



## JohnnyKay5 (Apr 28, 2008)

newcigarz said:


> Nice Job John. Time to resupply? :ss


If you guys are up for it! My distribution list is growing fast and I love it! I have a 10 stick bundle going to a new Gorilla tomorrow and soon a RP shippment headed for Echo!

Currently I have requests and have in the supply chain: FOBs Echo, Delta, Falcon, Germany, Mosul and in another 2 weeks, Taji! I"M GOING GLOBAL BABY! To include random troops from around here. Good news of the CFT is spreading fast here!

I would be honored to receive another donation but would prefer to hold off until I can get the cooler which bwalker2us has sent out here. Dont get me wrong, i'll adapt and overcome! :tu


----------



## icantbejon (May 11, 2008)

Got the BOMB from JohnK today. He gave me a serious hook up. Thank you much JK and I will make sure some of these make into the hands of my guys.


----------



## JohnnyKay5 (Apr 28, 2008)

icantbejon said:


> Got the BOMB from JohnK today. He gave me a serious hook up. Thank you much JK and I will make sure some of these make into the hands of my guys.


I finally get to see the "hooked" up room. By hooked up i dont know if you mean the cable, and both secret and non-secure internets or if you meant all the bikini pics around the room. Either way nice set up! Keep your eyes open for more!! Round two, JK's Personal stash bomb is about to be launched as soon as the mail delivers my next two boxes!!


----------



## JohnnyKay5 (Apr 28, 2008)

Another one bites the dust! SPC Bowden received his promotion package about 10 days ago and we were just able to add a few more robustos to his stash for his upcoming pass! Some of his smokes from a CBID win and CFT donations were a REO, Perdomo Lot 23, Fonseca, HyM Dark Sumatra robustos and a Camacho *****! Smoke 'em up buddy! :ss

pssstt.. this is getting addicting!


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

JohnnyKay5 said:


> pssstt.. this is getting addicting!


That's what CS is all about. :ss


----------



## Av8tor152d (May 11, 2008)

Very Nice !


----------



## blugill (May 26, 2008)

Ok this might not be the right thread and if it isn't then please move it accordingly.

I have a great friend in the Air Force who will be shipping out in August or September to Qatar. He occasionally smokes a cigar however I know that since he will be deployed he will indulge more. With that said I purchased a cigarbid humidor and twenty cigar sampler to send with him as a surprise. 

That got me to thinking that it would be nice to send ten to twenty cigar packages with him to pass out. I know he would be a willing supply depot! 

So I would like advice on what brands to put into those packages from those of you already deployed! 
I am going to cover all of the costs of purchasing the containers, cigars, cutters, etc. since the shipping will be via my mule buddy!


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

Awesome! Just Awesome!


----------



## icantbejon (May 11, 2008)

JohnnyKay5 said:


> Another one bites the dust! SPC Bowden received his promotion package about 10 days ago and we were just able to add a few more robustos to his stash for his upcoming pass! Some of his smokes from a CBID win and CFT donations were a REO, Perdomo Lot 23, Fonseca, HyM Dark Sumatra robustos and a Camacho *****! Smoke 'em up buddy! :ss
> 
> pssstt.. this is getting addicting!
> 
> I like it man. Good stuff taking care of Soldiers. I'm going to let the ones you sent mellow out a bit and then I'll hand some out to my guys here. Good stuff again.


----------



## Br00klynBoricua (Jun 7, 2008)

Dear all,

I just want to thank you all for your generosity and donations. It has a tremendous impact on Soldiers morale. I am currently in my second tour in Iraq in less than three years. Having a good smoke once in a while really eases the stress of being in the sandbox. Thanks for supporting the troops. We are grateful for the things you do back there to make our lives better out here :tu


1LT(P) Mike Almeyda
XO, B Co/3rd STB


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Ok so the Troops think they can bomb me!

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1704650#post1704650

Well they are getting bombed right back! :gn:gn:gn


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

Like you needed an excuse Tony :r :tu :u

.


----------



## emelbee (Aug 8, 2006)

*macms* - I put some smokes in the mail to you this morning.
DC # 0307 3330 0000 0562 4453

Thanks for all you and the other Front Ranger Herfers are doing for our troops! :tu


----------



## JohnnyKay5 (Apr 28, 2008)

If your bored and want a good thread to read. The newest additon to our Herf is beginning to speak up.  Thanks again to CFT!

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=162662


----------



## bigliver (Jun 3, 2008)

Ryan, lawdog_13, just sent me a welcome packag (a welcome package if you will), a few smokes to brighten my day. I can't express how impressed I am with the sense of community out here in Iraq. It is matched only by the sense of community and brother and sisterhood shared among everyone here at Club Stogie. Thanks to all of you for your generosity, and thanks to Bryan for taking the lead and helping get these cigars to troops.


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Got a box of smokes from TripleF. Thanks Scott! :tu


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

newcigarz said:


> Got a box of smokes from TripleF. Thanks Scott! :tu


My pleasure Tony. :tu


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

Received 3 boxes and 25 of excellent cigars from emelbee!! :tu :u

He also included a premium fiver for me. Thank you Mike.


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Got a box from 68TriShield today. it contained a nice bag of cigars from Finfan as well as a nice donation for shipping. 

Thanks Tom and Dave! :tu


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Got a nice bag of smokes from txdyna65 and volfan. 

Thanks Kenny and Scottie. :tu


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

vstrommark drops 1 3/4 lbs of cigars on the troops! WTG Mark! :chk 

Thank you good sir! :tu


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

Mark just being Mark.

Nice.


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

macms said:


> vstrommark drops 1 3/4 lbs of cigars on the troops! WTG Mark! :chk
> 
> Thank you good sir! :tu


My pleasure, Fred. But more thanks to you and the rest of the hard working crews who are packing and shipping to the troops!


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Got a PM from CS member DixieLandMan.

A little over a month left

Tony! I just wanted to tell everyone at ClubStogie.com a thank you. I have about 5 weeks left here in Afghanistan but the memories and friends I met here will last a lifetime. A lot of it is due to Club Stogie and their support of us. I really enjoyed passing out cigars to everyone and it really means a lot to be able to relax for a little bit, particularly hard day. Tony, thank you for supporting us. To all at Club Stogie, thank you!

*You are Welcome Jason. Thanks for your service to our country. *

*Thanks to all who donate!!!*


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

Update from CPT Mac

I have returned from the magical mystery tour and I finally got the break from the office I was looking for. It took me 7 days, but I hit 13 different bases in northern Baghdad and traveled by HUMVEE, MRAP, Bradley Fighting Vehicle and an Abrams Tank.

I saw with my own eyes the conditions that the Soldiers were living in and it is pretty brutal. The amazing thing, however, is that regardless of the conditions the Soldiers are still doing an outstanding job destroying the enemy and trying to make this country a better place. I just hope my report on their living conditions can do something to improve their lives.

I took along a combat coolidor which held 15 cigars nicely and was a great way to pass out some cigars and make some solid connections with Soldiers who I know will truely enjoy Club Stogies donations. I recieved all 5 packages and they are repacked and just waiting for shipment. I included some photos from my journey and the donations both before and after.

I hope all is well on your side of the pond, I am busy putting all the info I gathered into a report for the Brigade Commander and then I have to pack to move. I am in the process of sending out the six boxes in the photo and the coolider is still pretty full. I will leave the 5 vegas humidor behind with the Pen (hard to let it go, but probably won't survive the move).

So to you and Club Stoogie, thank you, those were five very impressive boxes of cigars. Myself and all of the Soldiers who have or will smoke one of your cigars is grateful for you support and generosity.

Thanks again,
CPT Mac

Shipments arrived to CPT Mac!

Everythng re-packed and headed out to Callahan, Hope, Ford, Ur, Suliekh and Commanche.

Combat Coolidor!

I thought burn shitters stopped being cool after Vietnam! :r :r Some things are just classic...

*Thank you CPT Mac for making the time to distribute to the guys out there in no where land. And thank all of you for your sacrifices and service to us.*


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

macms said:


> *Thank you CPT Mac for making the time to distribute to the guys out there in no where land. And thank all of you for your sacrifices and service to us.*


+1 Awesome Job!


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

newcigarz said:


> +1 Awesome Job!


:tpd:


----------



## LordOfWu (Dec 31, 2007)

I stopped by a local liquor store that has a pretty good size humidor for a Playboy cigar event today. While I was there I met the guy who actually owns the humidor (his brother owns the store) and he runs http://smokingcaveoutlet.com/... after a bit of conversation he ran into the humidor and handed me two bundles of cigars w/ his band on them to donate to the troops, and started teasing the Altadis rep to help out! (btw, Altadis has a separate program for supporting the troops, and according to the rep has set aside 50K cigars to send to Iraq and Afghanistan)

Just wanted to let you know...Fred, I'll hand these over to you the next time I see you!


----------



## jcarlton (Oct 24, 2006)

LordOfWu said:


> I stopped by a local liquor store that has a pretty good size humidor for a Playboy cigar event today. While I was there I met the guy who actually owns the humidor (his brother owns the store) and he runs http://smokingcaveoutlet.com/... after a bit of conversation he ran into the humidor and handed me two bundles of cigars w/ his band on them to donate to the troops, and started teasing the Altadis rep to help out! (btw, Altadis has a separate program for supporting the troops, and according to the rep has set aside 50K cigars to send to Iraq and Afghanistan)
> 
> Just wanted to let you know...Fred, I'll hand these over to you the next time I see you!


Wow that is great :chkNice job Mert:tu


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Hello CS Troop Supporters
This is just to inform you that I will be moving. I sold my house and will be relocating to South Florida.
The target dates are Leaving CT on July 18th, settled in Florida by the 21st.
I will continue receiving and shipping packages out Up to July 11th. 
I will continue my Troop support operations from Florida. Once I am settled in Florida I will provide a new address to direct any future donations. 

Thanks for your continued support! :u:u:u
Tony


----------



## Av8tor152d (May 11, 2008)

Wow they actually did blow up your house so bad that you have to move ? Not sure I would give out the new addy  Hope all goes well Tony moves can be a pain.


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Av8tor152d said:


> Wow they actually did blow up your house so bad that you have to move ? Not sure I would give out the new addy  Hope all goes well Tony moves can be a pain.


At least I'm staying on this continent :r

Thanks Jason!


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

LordOfWu said:


> I stopped by a local liquor store that has a pretty good size humidor for a Playboy cigar event today. While I was there I met the guy who actually owns the humidor (his brother owns the store) and he runs http://smokingcaveoutlet.com/... after a bit of conversation he ran into the humidor and handed me two bundles of cigars w/ his band on them to donate to the troops, and started teasing the Altadis rep to help out! (btw, Altadis has a separate program for supporting the troops, and according to the rep has set aside 50K cigars to send to Iraq and Afghanistan)
> 
> Just wanted to let you know...Fred, I'll hand these over to you the next time I see you!


Thanks Mert! I'll be in touch. :tu


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

newcigarz said:


> Hello CS Troop Supporters
> This is just to inform you that I will be moving. I sold my house and will be relocating to South Florida.
> The target dates are Leaving CT on July 18th, settled in Florida by the 21st.
> I will continue receiving and shipping packages out Up to July 11th.
> ...


Good luck with the move and safe travels Tony. :tu


----------



## Trajan (Apr 21, 2008)

newcigarz said:


> Hello CS Troop Supporters
> This is just to inform you that I will be moving. I sold my house and will be relocating to South Florida.
> The target dates are Leaving CT on July 18th, settled in Florida by the 21st.
> I will continue receiving and shipping packages out Up to July 11th.
> ...


Welcome to SoFlo. Everyone runs red lights and nobody uses a turn signal. Get used to it.


----------



## hotreds (Dec 4, 2007)

All the best for your move, Tony!


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

Received a nice box of premium sticks today from chippewastud79 - thanks Adam.:tu Good timing too, I'll be shipping packages out on Monday.

.


----------



## JohnnyKay5 (Apr 28, 2008)

Ouch, I thought I just recovered from a hit! Thanks to Tony and you, CFT Donors the Troops and I have something to smoke while the ones I actually paid for sit in the mail system for over three weeks!

http://imageshack.us
http://g.imageshack.us/g.php?h=292&i=p6210092fr6.jpg

Either way The Stogies and Snack bomb couldn't have come at a better time! 48 hours of work in three days.. lets light one up shall we?


http://g.imageshack.us/g.php?h=131&i=p6210093bp5.jpg

Sorry for no exciting body armor or weapons. I've been exhausted and figured the smokes were more important!!

LT K


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

JohnnyKay5 said:


> Thanks to Tony and you, CFT Donors the Troops and I have something to smoke while the ones I actually paid for sit in the mail system for over three weeks!
> 
> Sorry for no exciting body armor or weapons. I've been exhausted and figured the smokes were more important!!
> 
> LT K


Glad they got there safe. You've been spreading the wealth around so I figured you needed some more ammo. :tu

*Thanks to all who donate!!!*


----------



## OaktownSGT (Jun 15, 2008)

Hey LT lets make sure there are no bears running around the barriers before we go and have our 0330 meeting hahah:tu


----------



## hotreds (Dec 4, 2007)

Well, it's kinda neat to see some of my contributions over in Iraq!!! Enjoy, stay safe, and thanks for your service!


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

hotreds said:


> Well, it's kinda neat to see some of my contributions over in Iraq!!! Enjoy, stay safe, and thanks for your service!


Alot of those treats came from Hugh! :tu


----------



## JohnnyKay5 (Apr 28, 2008)

OaktownSGT said:


> Hey LT lets make sure there are no bears running around the barriers before we go and have our 0330 meeting hahah:tu


Yeah those Iraqi Bears are scary! I'll see ya at 0330 for the usual meeting... as usual I got the smokes!


----------



## ragin' cajun (Mar 12, 2007)

Tony, 
I just got the last pakage you sent over, THANKS. We were just getting hit with and a$$ ton of work when you blew the office away. Now I have even more work, putting the proper paperwork togather to get everybody their Combat Action Ribbons, a few purple hearts from the La Gloria Cubana rockets you and the crew launched at us. Thanks for everything brother, sorry it's taken me this long to write you back, but I couldn't find my computer, oh well, that makes life easier on me right now. Good luck in the move, Florida should be kicking it pretty good right now. Thanks for everything, that you and the Troop Supporters do, I can't begin to tell you how much it's appreciated. I would like to beg for forgiveness from you and everybody else, I can't post pictures, that kinda sucks but it's all opsec, you all understand. Thanks once again. 
--Nick
Aka: Ragin Cajun


----------



## naamanf (Jun 16, 2008)

JohnnyKay5 said:


> Yeah those Iraqi Bears are scary!


You have bears there also? I have only seen one at night so far. We also have a polar bear in downtown Kirkuk. We call him $hitty Bear because it must really be $hitty being a polar bear in Iraq.

Nice looking stash!


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

ragin' cajun said:


> Tony,
> I just got the last pakage you sent over, THANKS. We were just getting hit with and a$$ ton of work when you blew the office away. Now I have even more work, putting the proper paperwork togather to get everybody their Combat Action Ribbons, a few purple hearts from the La Gloria Cubana rockets you and the crew launched at us. Thanks for everything brother, sorry it's taken me this long to write you back, but I couldn't find my computer, oh well, that makes life easier on me right now. Good luck in the move, Florida should be kicking it pretty good right now. Thanks for everything, that you and the Troop Supporters do, I can't begin to tell you how much it's appreciated. I would like to beg for forgiveness from you and everybody else, I can't post pictures, that kinda sucks but it's all opsec, you all understand. Thanks once again.
> --Nick
> Aka: Ragin Cajun


No Worries Nick. I'm glad the box got there ok. Try and enjoy a smoke and stay safe Brother!

Tony

*Thanks to all who donate!!!*


----------



## JohnnyKay5 (Apr 28, 2008)

naamanf said:


> You have bears there also? I have only seen one at night so far. We also have a polar bear in downtown Kirkuk. We call him $hitty Bear because it must really be $hitty being a polar bear in Iraq.
> 
> Nice looking stash!


Whoa you really have bears up there? Ours in an inside joke... we were at our usual 0330 smoking meeting and one of our GSO Soldiers sees a fox on the barriers.. first thing he says all jumpy was "Look a Bear!" haha later he claimed he was saying "look up there" but we all heard him right... He's now refered to as Yogi.


----------



## naamanf (Jun 16, 2008)

It would have been a Asiatic Brown bear. We also have a lot of wild boars up here and I though it was one of those. But it was a bear just roaming around. 

Tons of foxes here as well. Had to chase a couple off yesterday because they were trying to eat our tech reps cat.


----------



## Sergeant Smoky (Aug 28, 2007)

I just got back from our road trip to Balad. Golly did I spend some some cash there. One of my purchases was a box of Cohiba robustos. They were really dry so they are resting peacefuly in my humidor. I did get a 16qt cooler also. Good thing cause when I got back home I had another surprize from Newcigarz (Tony). Which fit just fine. Here are the pics of the sticks. There were also numerous other comfort items in the box also.


































The ones that I could not upload the pics were 5 boxes of Macoba Classic small cigars. Again The men here thank you very much for the care packages. When I get some pics that are approved I will post em of the enjoyment that you all are giving us.:tu
__________________


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Sergeant Smoky said:


> I just got back from our road trip to Balad. Golly did I spend some some cash there. One of my purchases was a box of Cohiba robustos. They were really dry so they are resting peacefuly in my humidor. I did get a 16qt cooler also. Good thing cause when I got back home I had another surprize from Newcigarz (Tony). Which fit just fine. Here are the pics of the sticks. There were also numerous other comfort items in the box also.
> 
> The ones that I could not upload the pics were 5 boxes of Macoba Classic small cigars. Again The men here thank you very much for the care packages. When I get some pics that are approved I will post em of the enjoyment that you all are giving us.:tu
> __________________


Awesome! I'm glad the box got there. Enjoy and stay safe John! :tu

*Thanks to all who donate!!!*


----------



## Fishbeadtwo (May 30, 2006)

Looking forward to the picts Sarge! Stay safe over there.....


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Couple of packages shipped out today! :u


----------



## JohnnyKay5 (Apr 28, 2008)

newcigarz said:


> Couple of packages shipped out today! :u


Very Nice! Show those troops who's Boss!


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

newcigarz said:


> Couple of packages shipped out today! :u


 :tu

Me too. :u


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

bazookajoe said:


> :tu
> 
> Me too. :u


Show-off :r:r:r

J/K David, Nice work always! :tu


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

[/QUOTE]

:r :r :r :chk Great job you guys! :tu


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

Received a GREAT package of cigars (20) and a donation from Borndead1 :tu

The guys will really enjoy these smokes. :ss


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

newcigarz said:


> Show-off :r:r:r
> 
> J/K David, Nice work always! :tu


:r Yeah, I can't ship those he-man boxes you send out so I make it up in volume.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Don't make me stop this car you two! :r Great work everyone :u


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

68TriShield said:


> Don't make me stop this car you two! :r Great work everyone :u


But he's on my side. :r:r:r


----------



## JohnnyKay5 (Apr 28, 2008)

newcigarz said:


> But he's on my side. :r:r:r


i am too so take that! :gn


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

JohnnyKay5 said:


> i am too so take that! :gn


If you can still post then I haven't hit you hard enough. :mn


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

68TriShield said:


> Don't make me stop this car you two! :r


Ok Dad, but he started it. :r

.


----------



## JohnnyKay5 (Apr 28, 2008)

newcigarz said:


> If you can still post then I haven't hit you hard enough. :mn


Ladies and gentlemen.. I regret to infom you i will be discontinuing my CS account.. thank you have a nice day....

PSYCH!


----------



## Fishbeadtwo (May 30, 2006)

Had me freaking for a second there JK5..........Glad it was a spoof! stay low and cool in the big kitty box!


----------



## mzdspd (Oct 10, 2007)

Hey guys sorry for being away so long been off the F O B for a bit but just wanted to say thank you again for all your guys support and I AM BAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAACKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK:tu:ss


----------



## JohnnyKay5 (Apr 28, 2008)

Although the last 24 hours was awful, one highlight came to be. I did an anonymous 10 stick bomb on our Brigade Commander today. In addition to a rocky patel, a 5 vegas series A, a punch, and some others I threw in a custom banded stick with our patch on it. Like I said i've been working crazy hours (approx 106 in the last 7 days) so i haven’t been able to snap any shots.. Just wanted to share the story!


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

JohnnyKay5 said:


> Although the last 24 hours was awful, one highlight came to be. I did an anomonious 10 stick bomb on our Brigade Commander today. In addition to a rockey patel, a 5 vegas series A, a punch, and some others I threw in a custom banded stick with our patch on it. Like I said i've been working crazy hours (approx 106 in the last 7 days) so i havent been able to snap any shots.. Just wanted to share the story!


Way to Bomb The CO! :tu


----------



## Fishbeadtwo (May 30, 2006)

custom banded with your patch? sound cool. love to see it when you get a chance...:tu


----------



## ucubed (May 15, 2008)

Hopefully I will be able to get a bunch of water pillows for you guys out there...But I will try my best to get as much as possible (I usually get them for free or at cheap prices)...Going a roundabout way though, so expect them in July =/


----------



## Fishbeadtwo (May 30, 2006)

Awesome uncubed! I bet the troops will really appreciate properly humidified sticks.......:ss


----------



## ucubed (May 15, 2008)

Yup, gonna pick em up this come Saturday, sending them to newcigarz, who in turn will send them out to everyone else =)


----------



## Fishbeadtwo (May 30, 2006)

Way to make it happen! :tu


----------



## JohnnyKay5 (Apr 28, 2008)

Fishbeadtwo said:


> custom banded with your patch? sound cool. love to see it when you get a chance...:tu


Easy enough I should get off at my "normal" time today which will give me time to go on the governemt restriced image hosting site. I'll have one up in a jiff!


----------



## JohnnyKay5 (Apr 28, 2008)

Fishbeadtwo said:


> custom banded with your patch? sound cool. love to see it when you get a chance...:tu


As you requested my good man...

http://imageshack.us
http://g.imageshack.us/g.php?h=206&i=p5050061aw4.jpg

Next on our plate of discussion is SGT Hall (leasingthisspace) stopped in to the J. Kizzle B&M here in Tallil for a few smokes to enjoy while he is away to Kuwait for a class. Enjoy Sarge!

:ss

http://g.imageshack.us/g.php?h=185&i=p6230103wf3.jpg
:ss


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

As Always thanks for sharing John! :tu


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

Received a bunch of cigars from n3uka today - thanks Dave, as always! :u

.


----------



## ucubed (May 15, 2008)

just got back with 36 water pillows plus extra smokes for the troops...gonna send them to shilala with my cigars for the raffle, I hope you guys enjoy =)


----------



## JohnnyKay5 (Apr 28, 2008)

ucubed said:


> just got back with 36 water pillows plus extra smokes for the troops...gonna send them to shilala with my cigars for the raffle, I hope you guys enjoy =)


Well Played


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

*Headed to the Tiki Hut is a nice box of cigars from the 08 Newbie Brigade!! :tu
*
(I sealed it before I remembered to take a pic. With over 400 cigars donated by these crazy guys there will be other opportunities) :ss

*Headed to Tony and David*

*Donations from the brothers over at BOTL! This loot will be split with Tony and David and shipped to the sandbox.*


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

macms said:


> *Headed to the Tiki Hut is a nice box of cigars from the 08 Newbie Brigade!! :tu
> *
> (I sealed it before I remembered to take a pic. With over 400 cigars donated by these crazy guys there will be other opportunities) :ss


You're a good man Fred! _(that Bazooka gum looks good)_


----------



## Fishbeadtwo (May 30, 2006)

awesome job to all involved! :tu


----------



## TikiHut27 (Apr 27, 2008)

macms said:


> *Headed to the Tiki Hut is a nice box of cigars from the 08 Newbie Brigade!! :tu*
> 
> (I sealed it before I remembered to take a pic. With over 400 cigars donated by these crazy guys there will be other opportunities) :ss
> 
> ...


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

macms said:


> *
> 
> Headed to Tony and David
> 
> *


*

Thanks Fred! :tu*


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

*Pics from CPT Mac*

*See what one cigar can do for a guy. Look at that smile!*

*Our hero's*

*Speaks for itself*

*God bless you guys. Be safe.*


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

macms said:


> *Pics from CPT Mac*


Thanks for sharing Fred. :tu


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

I got a box today. DC # 0306 2400 0001 2898 5792. I am assuming these are for the Troops. A very nice selection of cigars. The return addy is from the Tinderbox in Maryland. I tried to search through the forum and PMs but I'm not coming up with anything. If the sender could please PM me. Thanks! :tu


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

Got this pic from Daniel Spencer in Afghanistan, Lt. Fera's "replacement" so to speak.

The Colonel and the troops of BLT 16 having a smoke in Afghanistan.

For those who might have missed it here's the note he sent recently:

"David, we just finished a successful phase of our operations and everyone had the opportunity to get some much needed down time. I received several boxes of cigars and was able to disburse them to the troops&#8230;. I can not begin to tell you well they were received and how great the impact of the short moments we kick back and enjoy a nice cigar. We've taken some great pictures for you, however due to our min. bandwidth out here we can not send pictures&#8230;once we retrograde back to camp I will send you great pictures of our troops enjoying your cigars. You've made a great impact to these fighting warriors and a lasting one. Thank you very much. Many have asked about your website. I do not have it available, can you resend?

Semper Fi

CWO2 Daniel W. Spencer
Information Operations Officer
Morale, Welfare, and Recreation Officer"

*Once again, to all of you who donate, many thanks as this simply wouldn't happen without you*. :u


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

bazookajoe said:


> Got this pic from Daniel Spencer in Afghanistan, Lt. Fera's "replacement" so to speak.


Thanks for the pic and update! :tu



> *Once again, to all of you who donate, many thanks as this simply wouldn't happen without you*. :u


:tpd: We cannot say this to you guys enough. Thank you.


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

newcigarz said:


> I got a box today. DC # 0306 2400 0001 2898 5792. I am assuming these are for the Troops. A very nice selection of cigars. The return addy is from the Tinderbox in Maryland. I tried to search through the forum and PMs but I'm not coming up with anything. If the sender could please PM me. Thanks! :tu


OK This was not *for* the Troops. It was* from *the Troops.

Specifically* ragin' cajun *who is currently deployed. 
He got a hold of his local T-box back home in MD. and had them send me a sampler as a Thank-you. 
Way to cool Nick. Some great looking smokes here.

Stay safe and enjoy those smokes that our Generous CS members have sent you! :tu


----------



## stefn73 (Jun 28, 2008)

Hey all, I guess I'm the new guy. I would like to be added to the 'Cigars for the Troops' mailing list for me and my buddies. We just arrived here in Iraq for a ~15 month tour. 

So, if anyone would like to sponsor us, PM for a mailing address. Or if you get a chance to swing by Victory Base, look me up we'll have a smoke.

Thank you in advance to all who have supported U.S. Troops no matter where we may be. Your selfless generosity is part of what makes our nation great!
:ss
Stefn


----------



## Sergeant Smoky (Aug 28, 2007)

stefn73 said:


> Hey all, I guess I'm the new guy. I would like to be added to the 'Cigars for the Troops' mailing list for me and my buddies. We just arrived here in Iraq for a ~15 month tour.
> 
> So, if anyone would like to sponsor us, PM for a mailing address. Or if you get a chance to swing by Victory Base, look me up we'll have a smoke.
> 
> ...


If you ever get th displeasure of visiting FOB Grizzley, look me up and we'll sit and have some coffee/tea and a smoke with conversation.

SGT J McDaniel


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

*A CS First - Carrier Pilots Get Bombed! * :chk

Box 1 - Full of your great cigars.

*Headed to SSG.Adams & The MedEvac Guys and Gals* :tu
They received our sticker, pin and cutters as well. Forgot to take a pic.

Box 1 - Bottom

Box 1 - Top

Box 2 - Bottom

Box 2 - Top

*You gorillas make all of this possible!! Thank you.*


----------



## SmokeyNL (Apr 9, 2008)

macms said:


> *A CS First - Carrier Pilots Get Bombed! *:chk
> 
> Box 1 - Full of your great cigars.
> 
> ...


Looks amazing, I know he will love it :tu:tu:tu


----------



## Av8tor152d (May 11, 2008)

Everytime I look in this thread I am more and more amazed at how much you guys and gals do for the troops. I tip my hat to all of you and am honored to be a member of such a wonderful group.


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

macms said:


> *
> 
> You gorillas make all of this possible!! Thank you.*


*

Nice job Fred and all Troops Supporters! :tu*


----------



## JohnnyKay5 (Apr 28, 2008)

Av8tor152d said:


> Everytime I look in this thread I am more and more amazed at how much you guys and gals do for the troops. I tip my hat to all of you and am honored to be a member of such a wonderful group.


:tpd:


newcigarz said:


> Nice job Fred and all Troops Supporters! :tu


:tpd: Impressive!


----------



## ragin' cajun (Mar 12, 2007)

Glad you got them. We just wanted to say thanks for everything that you've done for us overhere. Thanks!


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

*Headed out to JohnnyKay5*

Box 1 - Full of cigs donated by a brother from BOTL

Box 2 - Bottom - Your boxes of cigars

Box 2 - Top - Your cigars and goodies

Made possible by your generous and continuing support of the troops.

*Thank you!!*


----------



## rrplasencia (May 25, 2008)

There are no words to describe some of your actions, truly awesome!


----------



## SSG.Adams (Jun 28, 2008)

Av8tor152d said:


> Everytime I look in this thread I am more and more amazed at how much you guys and gals do for the troops. I tip my hat to all of you and am honored to be a member of such a wonderful group.


I have to agree with Jay. I've never seen a group of people more willing to help each other. So it should be no surprise when ya'll go above and beyond the call to duty. I'm happy to have found the CS and the friends I have already made. We can't wait to get the cigars and take some cool pics of us smoking them. Thanks everyone


----------



## naamanf (Jun 16, 2008)

Wow guys! Amazing what you are all putting together and sending out to us troops. Looks like you are going to have a lot of happy smokers and future smokers. Keep up the good work :tu


----------



## JohnnyKay5 (Apr 28, 2008)

macms said:


> *Headed out to JohnnyKay5*
> 
> Box 1 - Full of cigs donated by a brother from BOTL
> 
> ...


Uh... I just offered to help out with the extra smokes.. I didnt sign up for all that!!! but.. umm ... wow. thats all I can say! Thanks Fred! And thank you donators. I'll find some nice homes for these smokes in no time!


----------



## Freight (Sep 28, 2007)

Who do I contact in order to send cigars to our troops? Or if I can be notified of the next shipment? Thanks guys and great work to all of you who have contributed.:tu


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Freight said:


> Who do I contact in order to send cigars to our troops? Or if I can be notified of the next shipment? Thanks guys and great work to all of you who have contributed.:tu


PM any of these 3 guys...
macms
newcigarz
bazookajoe

 Thanks for helping!


----------



## mzdspd (Oct 10, 2007)

SSG.Adams said:


> I have to agree with Jay. I've never seen a group of people more willing to help each other. So it should be no surprise when ya'll go above and beyond the call to duty. I'm happy to have found the CS and the friends I have already made. We can't wait to get the cigars and take some cool pics of us smoking them. Thanks everyone


 :tpd: and i willl have to agree and agree again with every one lol i mean as a newbie with cigars and with CS you guys have really opend my eyes to this great AND i say GREAT world of cigars thank you guys for all your support..


----------



## cateyes033 (Jul 1, 2008)

Hey local new Cigar Lounge in Columbia sends to the troops regularly and draws from a hat for units to send to last week sent two huge boxes one to Afgan the other to Iraq. Let me know if you have units of intrest and I will get him to add them to the hat. He donates a portion of all sales.

Lite Um Up Cigars 
In Columbia SC


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

Got a big box with over 100 sticks in it today from Mark THS. Many thanks Mark for you your generosity with the troops. :tu :u


----------



## Sergeant Smoky (Aug 28, 2007)

A short while ago I asked to buy some Gurkha Black Dragons to see if I liked em. I recieved a response from Catfish stating that he would send me a few. I guess he thinks is a few differs from mine. I recieved a great big box today from him. ANd I thought to myself, Self this box is too big must be something different. But if was four sticks of Black Dragons mixed in the box with assorted sticks and a box of Kristoff Maduros. this man went way above and beyond his calling here. 

2 - sharks
1 - Ashton ESG
3 - Partagus 160
2 - Chisels
2 - L.G. Lucitiania
1 - Anejo
1 - Power Ranger
3 - PAM's 64
5 - P.G. Dos Cappas
3 - Gurkha Warlords
1 - Shaggy

It's almost like he knew that this would be the last box I recieved B4 my birthday here. I'm sorry that I don't have pics of the complete box. But I have to get another camera since the dust ate mine and when the rest of the guys knew I had boxes they were hovering like vultures, with cigars in their mouths. We really appreciate all the generousity of Catfish and everyone else that have contributed to the troops. I am glad that I am associated with a group that brings a pieces of home to the troops here, when most of em never knew about this group. Once again we Salute those who makes all this possible.:ss


Sarge


----------



## rrplasencia (May 25, 2008)

Let us know when you get to S.FL so we can have a welcome herf. What part of S.FL? You may want to go with us to CRA check the link.

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=165747



newcigarz said:


> Nice job Fred and all Troops Supporters! :tu


----------



## rrplasencia (May 25, 2008)

Fred, 101 CIGAR CUTTERS ups# 1Z42RV861266960110 on their way and as a former sailer thank you for doing this.-Richard
also special thanks to Donna at orleans group for helpinf me get this out.


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

Just want to make sure some credit goes where it is due. Last week I offered up for trade some M7's & a couple of pounds of Vipers beads that I had never used.. I let the folks know I was looking for a fair value swap for cigars in the $3-$5 price range that would be sent off to the troops. I was talking about around $60 worth of sticks for the beads. Well David "rwtarget" took me up on the offer and today his package arrive with *75* nice cigars!! Up and beyond anything I expected!!:tu

So you troop cigar senders please remember this when you get box's in the coming weeks for the troops from me that their was help from David that needs to be noted, i.e. take a moment and give "rwtarget" a nice bump with his RG.


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

papajohn67 said:


> ...take a moment and give "rwtarget" a nice bump with his RG.


Done John. Thanks to both of you. :u

.


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

bazookajoe said:


> Done John. Thanks to both of you. :u
> 
> .


:tpd: Done again John. :tu (Thank you both!) :u


----------



## catfish (Jan 31, 2007)

Sergeant Smoky said:


> A short while ago I asked to buy some Gurkha Black Dragons to see if I liked em. I recieved a response from Catfish stating that he would send me a few. I guess he thinks is a few differs from mine. I recieved a great big box today from him. ANd I thought to myself, Self this box is too big must be something different. But if was four sticks of Black Dragons mixed in the box with assorted sticks and a box of Kristoff Maduros. this man went way above and beyond his calling here.
> 
> 2 - sharks
> 1 - Ashton ESG
> ...


 I hope you enjoy the smokes. I tried to send you some that you may not have tried, And that I know are not easly avaiable to you over there.


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Got this email with pictures I wanted to share

Tony,

I hope you are doing well. I received your shipment this past Sunday
which worked out really well because we had the biggest gathering of
GI's since I've been here. I've attached a few pics of us enjoying the
cigars on the deck at our EOD compound. Thanks again to you and all the
others who are donating. Everyone had a great time smoking and swapping
stories. TSgt Armstrong even broke out his guitar and sang. We had a
great evening and I've been getting emails from others that want to come
over next Sunday. I'll send some more pics soon...problably get someone
better to take the photos 

Respectfully,

G-Man
Gerald L. Davis, TSgt, USAF
EOD Team Leader









A1C Williams In foreground










Group










MSgt Cowern and TSgt Armstrong










TSgt Wylie, SSgt Muse, TSgt Armstrong, Two New Guys


----------



## Fishbeadtwo (May 30, 2006)

Thanks for sharing the pics and message Tony! Nice thing to see on Independance Day! :u :tu


----------



## stefn73 (Jun 28, 2008)

Just a quick note to say thanks to Sergeant Smoky and JohnnyKay5 for reaching out to me. I'm still figuring out how this thing works. It has been a week or so since my last posting. There is a group of about 6 or so guys here looking to be sponsored if anyone is interested. Please contact me if you are interested in our mailing address here in Iraq.

Thank you for your support. Happy 4th of July. God bless!
Stefn:tu


----------



## JohnnyKay5 (Apr 28, 2008)

stefn73 said:


> Just a quick note to say thanks to Sergeant Smoky and JohnnyKay5 for reaching out to me. I'm still figuring out how this thing works. It has been a week or so since my last posting. There is a group of about 6 or so guys here looking to be sponsored if anyone is interested. Please contact me if you are interested in our mailing address here in Iraq.
> 
> Thank you for your support. Happy 4th of July. God bless!
> Stefn:tu


I gotch you!
PM me your addy, I'll make you one of my regulars since I'm not supporting Delta anymore! Just holler when you need something! :tu


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

*Update from CPT Mac*

...So as I was saying, it was a miserable day and I was just trying to get by until 2100 to smoke a celebratory fourth of July cigar. I didn't think I was going to make it, until I happened to check my e-mail and saw your message....

What an awesome gift and it really came at the perfect time. All I could do is sit at my desk, smile, and shake my head. Finding CS to get cigars out to the troops has been a key factor in my not losing my sanity... I am excited for the travel humidor to arrive and see if it really is unbreakable.

_I got him a 30-50 cigar "Humvee" humi and a couple of Heartfelt tubes. If you remember he was using an old coffee thermos and a water pillow because he left his humi for the Pig Pen to use when he was transfered._

*Pics from CPT Mac* :ss
We had a pretty good turn out last night. Over about 2 hours I handed out over 40 cigars. I'm having issues attaching pictures so hopefully they will follow. There was a lot going on so it wasn't possible to get a group photo, but I got some good ones none the less. Enjoy.

You guys made this possible!! Thank you for supporting the troops.


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

macms said:


> You guys made this possible!! Thank you for supporting the troops.


Great Fred, Thanks for sharing! :tu


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

newcigarz said:


> Great Fred, Thanks for sharing! :tu


:tpd::tu


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Got a nice box of cigars and a monetary donation from Mstrmx today. 

Thanks Mark! :tu


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

More of your cigars and goodies headed out to CPT Mac :ss
FYI, I make color copies of your letters so that I can send them to everyone.

*Box 1*

*Box 2*

Thank you for your support of the Troops!


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

macms said:


> Thank you for your support of the Troops!


Fred is En Fuego! Nice work! :tu


----------



## SSG.Adams (Jun 28, 2008)

Well today we received the CS support the troop packages. I figured I'd post some pics up of the opening or excitement. Special thanks to macms who has answered all my questions and been my link. Hopefully I can put up some smoking pics tomorrow. The first pic is Brandon (SGT.Silk) looking through. :ss


----------



## SSG.Adams (Jun 28, 2008)

More pics


----------



## naamanf (Jun 16, 2008)

SSG.Adams said:


> Well today we received the CS support the troop packages. I figured I'd post some pics up of the opening or excitement. Special thanks to macms who has answered all my questions and been my link. Hopefully I can put up some smoking pics tomorrow. The first pic is Brandon (SGT.Silk) looking through. :ss


Looks like another great stash from the CS troop supporters:tu I am hoping we have something similar show up here.

I am still blown away by all the work and donations of members here.


----------



## SSG.Adams (Jun 28, 2008)

more pics. First is Brandon and third is me.


----------



## SSG.Adams (Jun 28, 2008)

last pics


----------



## SSG.Adams (Jun 28, 2008)

Forgot one last thing. At our last meeting we talked about bombing small fobs. Going to make a printout thats has cigars provided by club stogie and airlift provided by medevac. Once we get it all set up I'll post pics. We fly to most fobs around a 200 mile area. Tiki Hut beware we have the air power and will use it.


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

SSG.Adams said:


> Well today we received the CS support the troop packages. I figured I'd post some pics up of the opening or excitement. Special thanks to macms who has answered all my questions and been my link. Hopefully I can put up some smoking pics tomorrow. The first pic is Brandon (SGT.Silk) looking through. :ss


I'm glad to see everything arrived in good shape. (Nice humi BTW!) It's been a pleasure to work with you and I look forward to sending more cigars from the guys here.

You guys be safe and thank you for your service and hanging it out there... :ss

And thank you gorillas for supporting the troops!


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

SSG.Adams said:


> Forgot one last thing. At our last meeting we talked about bombing small fobs. Going to make a printout thats has cigars provided by club stogie and airlift provided by medevac. Once we get it all set up I'll post pics. We fly to most fobs around a 200 mile area. *Tiki Hut beware we have the air power and will use it.*


:r :r Go get'em!

_*Hanging it out there to pick you "apart"*_ :gn :chk


----------



## SSG.Adams (Jun 28, 2008)

I figure I'll post up some smoking pics. Although the conversation a little off as Brandon had a guy pee and throw up in flight. So glad its my day off :tu


----------



## mzdspd (Oct 10, 2007)

SSG.Adams said:


> Well today we received the CS support the troop packages. I figured I'd post some pics up of the opening or excitement. Special thanks to macms who has answered all my questions and been my link. Hopefully I can put up some smoking pics tomorrow. The first pic is Brandon (SGT.Silk) looking through. :ss


MAN O MAN lol looks like a gooood box the BOTL AND SOTL sure do know how to make us troops smile lol keeeep up the great work guys.....:tu:tu:tu:tu:tu:tu:tu


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

rrplasencia said:


> Fred, 101 CIGAR CUTTERS ups# 1Z42RV861266960110 on their way and as a former sailer thank you for doing this.-Richard
> also special thanks to Donna at orleans group for helpinf me get this out.


Got'em today. Excellent guillotine cutters individually packaged! :tu

I will split them with Tony and David. Thank you very much and

Thank you for supporting the troops


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

A little birdie (named Fred) told me that the Tiki Hut could use a restock, and it's partly because TikiHut27 forwards cigars to soldiers downrange that don't get as much support. That kind of behavior deserves some attention, so here comes 18 lbs. of Club Stogie love.



Thanks as always to all who donate. :u


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

bazookajoe said:


> A little birdie (named Fred) told me that the Tiki Hut could use a restock, and it's partly because TikiHut27 forwards cigars to soldiers downrange that don't get as much support. That kind of behavior deserves some attention, so here comes 18 lbs. of Club Stogie love.
> 
> Thanks as always to all who donate. :u


Way to go David! :tu


----------



## ChasDen (Dec 12, 2007)

macms said:


> *Box 1*


Very cool to see a letter I wrote on the top of the box.

Put a lump in my throat and a smile on my face 

Thanks for making my day :tu

Chas


----------



## TikiHut27 (Apr 27, 2008)

SSG.Adams said:


> Tiki Hut beware we have the air power and will use it.


We've just been strapping our shipments downrange to the wild dogs.


----------



## TikiHut27 (Apr 27, 2008)

bazookajoe said:


> A little birdie (named Fred) told me that the Tiki Hut could use a restock, and it's partly because TikiHut27 forwards cigars to soldiers downrange that don't get as much support. That kind of behavior deserves some attention, so here comes 18 lbs. of Club Stogie love.
> 
> Thanks as always to all who donate. :u


Thanks, guys! You have some teamwork action going on there!

I'll post pics and a little snapshot of where the sticks go to from here on the Tiki Hut thread.

You are the best, thanks again.


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

bazookajoe said:


> A little birdie (named Fred) told me that the Tiki Hut could use a restock, and it's partly because TikiHut27 forwards cigars to soldiers downrange that don't get as much support. That kind of behavior deserves some attention, so here comes 18 lbs. of Club Stogie love.
> 
> Thanks as always to all who donate. :u


Tweet Tweet  You da man David :tu


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

TikiHut27 said:


> Thanks, guys! You have some teamwork action going on there!
> 
> I'll post pics and a little snapshot of where the sticks go to from here on the Tiki Hut thread.
> 
> You are the best, thanks again.


I hope you don't tire of hearing this Geoffrey, but you're the ones who deserve the thanks. It's a privilege to be able to send along the donations of our generous members. :u


----------



## JohnnyKay5 (Apr 28, 2008)

macms said:


> *Headed out to JohnnyKay5*
> 
> Box 1 - Full of cigs donated by a brother from BOTL
> 
> ...


This Puppy showed up today! I already have plans for 70% of it. I've dished out probably 30% of your smokes already just around my TOC, the rest are being shipped out to a remote location called FOB Germany. Basically a handful of troops surrounded by Iraqi Army. They cant buy or get any smokes so I'm shipping them there with a bundle of stogies as well. A bunch of the stogies are about to be shipped off to Camp ECHO, stay tuned for that bomb! Thanks for everything you guys do!

I seriosuly mean that. Becuase of this package, I went from having an hour and a half of sleep thanks to the sinus cold I have and the IDF drill we did last night, basically being miserable and brightening up my day along with the troops who have been able to grab a few packs. Its great being the guy with connections thank to you, and to every single one of them who takes something I let them know where it came from. Your all the best!


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Got a really nice package of smokes from stogie4u4me today. 

Thanks David! :tu


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

Received a nice box of smokes from Don Young today - addy is in Friendswood TX. Don, thank you - no note so I don't know your username but I'm certain these sticks are for the troops and they will appreciate them. :tu :u


----------



## stogie4u4me (Jan 25, 2007)

newcigarz said:


> Got a really nice package of smokes from stogie4u4me today.
> 
> Thanks David! :tu


You guys deserve all of the thanks!


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

stogie4u4me said:


> You guys deserve all of the thanks!


:tpd::tpd: You absolutely do. :tu


----------



## JohnnyKay5 (Apr 28, 2008)

BOMBS AWAY!!!!

http://g.imageshack.us/g.php?h=233&i=1bombsawaylu7.gif

Sent a few of the smokes from Fred's Package and some of the stogies from Tony's previous bombs and well, you guessed it. Fused them both together to create this wonderful box of joy for troops at Camp Echo.


http://g.imageshack.us/g.php?h=525&i=p7110123nv8.jpg

FOB Germany has the cigarettes from Fred going out today as well! Get Some!


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

anyone heard from CigarDoc? 

Last Activity: 05-24-2008 05:02 AM


I hope everything is ok


----------



## Bax (Sep 12, 2007)

Can you send lighters? I can get them bulk very cheap. LMK. :tu


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

No flamables :hn


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

got a real nice package of smokes for the Troops today from Icehog.


Awesome, thanks Tom!


----------



## mikeyj23 (Feb 25, 2007)

A package hit some Marines in Iraq today - got a message from my friend -



> Hey Boss,
> 
> Got the cigars. Thanks you very much. You made a bunch of bored Marines happy.
> 
> B


Thanks for setting up his crew, Tony!


----------



## JohnnyKay5 (Apr 28, 2008)

newcigarz said:


> anyone heard from CigarDoc?
> 
> Last Activity: 05-24-2008 05:02 AM
> 
> I hope everything is ok


I can tell you its been fairly quiet there lately.



Bax said:


> Can you send lighters? I can get them bulk very cheap. LMK. :tu


You can send them if they're purged :tu


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

mikeyj23 said:


> A package hit some Marines in Iraq today - got a message from my friend -
> 
> Thanks for setting up his crew, Tony!


 Glad they got there safe.:tu


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

***********Attention************
*
The following CS Members/Military Personnel Are Officially put on Notice.

Ragin' Cajun
Sergeant Smoky
JohnnyKay5
Assaultnco
Mzdspd
Naamanf 

Operation "Empty Newcigarz Coolers" Has commenced.

This is not a Drill! I repeat this is not a Drill!

Please see the below photograph that was snapped by our spy satellite. *










*Let's Pack up and Move out, And everyone stay safe out there!*


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

newcigarz said:


> got a real nice package of smokes for the Troops today from Icehog.
> 
> Awesome, thanks Tom!


Always a pleasure to send some smokes to our fine men and women overseas. Thanks again for all you do for them, Tony and all.


----------



## naamanf (Jun 16, 2008)

newcigarz said:


> ***********Attention************
> *
> The following CS Members/Military Personnel Are Officially put on Notice.
> 
> *


Roger, standing by :tu


----------



## JohnnyKay5 (Apr 28, 2008)

newcigarz said:


> ***********Attention***********
> 
> Operation "Empty Newcigarz Coolers" Has commenced.
> 
> ...


I'm headed to the bunker. I'll see you all in a few days when this thing lands! GET TO THE BUNKER, INCOMING!


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

newcigarz said:


>


Dang Tony, way to insure a little quiet until you regroup. :tu


----------



## Fishbeadtwo (May 30, 2006)

Looks like it's time to replentish the munitions ......incoming in the next day or so Tony.......:ss


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

Fishbeadtwo said:


> Looks like it's time to replentish the munitions ......incoming in the next day or so Tony.......:ss


Hold your fire!!! He's in the process of moving. That's why the big shipment. :ss


----------



## Fishbeadtwo (May 30, 2006)

macms said:


> Hold your fire!!! He's in the process of moving. That's why the big shipment. :ss


are there alternate coordinates available?:gn


----------



## mzdspd (Oct 10, 2007)

newcigarz said:


> ***********Attention************
> 
> *The following CS Members/Military Personnel Are Officially put on Notice.*
> *Mzdspd*
> ...


OOOOO Crap where is my gear at .... is that the siren going off incomeing RUNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN!!!!!!!


----------



## JohnnyKay5 (Apr 28, 2008)

Stefn73 has been targeted for Tony's Counterfire!

Sorry it took a little longer than expected but you have approx 50 sticks coming your way!


http://g.imageshack.us/g.php?h=158&i=p7160127tn6.jpg


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

A big box of cigars showed up today from papajohn and Mr. Fibble - thanks guys! :tu :u

.


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Got a shipment from ArtG yesterday. Two humidors filled with cigars. 

Thanks Art!


----------



## blackjeep (Feb 10, 2008)

Hey guys... I'm finally back home! I can't thank you all enough for the support and cigars that you gave us and continue to give. It honestly made my deployment go by quicker and more pleasant. 

Thanks again,

A1C Derek Williams


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

blackjeep said:


> Hey guys... I'm finally back home! I can't thank you all enough for the support and cigars that you gave us and continue to give. It honestly made my deployment go by quicker and more pleasant.
> 
> Thanks again,
> 
> A1C Derek Williams


Awesome!! Glad to hear you made it home safe Derek, Thank-you for your service!!!!:tu


----------



## stefn73 (Jun 28, 2008)

JohnnyKay5 said:


> Stefn73 has been targeted for Tony's Counterfire!
> 
> Sorry it took a little longer than expected but you have approx 50 sticks coming your way!


Woo Hoo let it rain fire! JonnyK, are these from the batch that newcarz sent? If so thanks to you both. When they come in I'll try to get a 'Kodak Monment'  to post here. I'm sure the guys will flip over the gift. I can't wait :dr ! You guys rock.

Stefn:ss


----------



## JohnnyKay5 (Apr 28, 2008)

stefn73 said:


> Woo Hoo let it rain fire! JonnyK, are these from the batch that newcarz sent? If so thanks to you both. When they come in I'll try to get a 'Kodak Monment'  to post here. I'm sure the guys will flip over the gift. I can't wait :dr ! You guys rock.
> 
> Stefn:ss


Some were from Newcigarz, some were from Macms.. Its a little bit of everything. Enjoy and let me know when you need a refil :tu


----------



## naamanf (Jun 16, 2008)

*KA-BOOM!!!*

Got back from the flight today and there was a little something waiting. I must say the military postal system has really got it's act together. From CT to Kirkuk Iraq in 5 days is not bad. 









I went right to handing some of them out.

















I organized the rest into mini-bombs that I plan on flying out to the ground guys we support everyday. 









Big thanks to Newcigarz and all the other Troop Supporters that make this possible. I know you are making a lot of happy Joes out there on the front lines.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

naamanf said:


> *KA-BOOM!!!*
> 
> Got back from the flight today and there was a little something waiting. I must say the military postal system has really got it's act together. From CT to Kirkuk Iraq in 5 days is not bad.




It's awesome to see some Jungle cigars in the hands of some true American heroes!


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

Received a box of nice stogies from papajohn today. Thanks as always John. :u

Also received a couple of very heavy boxes from hotreds, stuffed with comfort items, snacks, magazines, matches and of course cigars. Very much appreciated Hugh. :tu


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

bazookajoe said:


> Received a box of nice stogies from papajohn today. Thanks as always John. :u
> 
> Also received a couple of very heavy boxes from hotreds, stuffed with comfort items, snacks, magazines, matches and of course cigars. Very much appreciated Hugh. :tu


:tpd: Great brothers and supporters! :u


----------



## hotreds (Dec 4, 2007)

Always wonderful to see the boyz(and girlz) with our little offerings from home!


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

naamanf said:


> I know you are making a lot of happy Joes out there on the front lines.


Wow, That was fast. I hope you liked the selection. Making those Joes happy is what it's all about!
Thank- you for your service and stay safe!

Thanks to all who donate!


----------



## hotreds (Dec 4, 2007)

I am wondering about a coupla things:

Will gummi and gummi type candy survive the heat of the trip?
What other kind of candy besides chocolate will NOT survive the trip?

TIA!


----------



## naamanf (Jun 16, 2008)

Gummy bears turn into a gummy clump. Hard candies do fine.


----------



## JohnnyKay5 (Apr 28, 2008)

naamanf said:


> Gummy bears turn into a gummy clump. Hard candies do fine.


Fine by me, I love gummies


----------



## mzdspd (Oct 10, 2007)

:tuWell i was off yesterday Sat and when i came into work this moring there was a box on my desk. I was like ooo i got mail then i seen the senders name and was like Dammm that was quick opend it up and wow lots and lots of sticks. I passed out a few and have the rest of the guys comeing in tonight to get the rest i will post pics up here in a bit. 
I JUST WANTED TO SAY THANK YOU AGAIN TO ALL THE CS MEMEBERS FOR YOUR SUPPORT. :ss


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

mzdspd said:


> :tuWell i was off yesterday Sat and when i came into work this moring there was a box on my desk. I was like ooo i got mail then i seen the senders name and was like Dammm that was quick opend it up and wow lots and lots of sticks. I passed out a few and have the rest of the guys comeing in tonight to get the rest i will post pics up here in a bit.
> I JUST WANTED TO SAY THANK YOU AGAIN TO ALL THE CS MEMEBERS FOR YOUR SUPPORT. :ss


Glad it got there ok. Enjoy the Smokes and stay safe!:tu


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

*A couple of pics from CPT Mac arrived today.*

Meet Junior :ss

SSG C. :tu

Group smilies


----------



## hotreds (Dec 4, 2007)

blackjeep said:


> Hey guys... I'm finally back home! I can't thank you all enough for the support and cigars that you gave us and continue to give. It honestly made my deployment go by quicker and more pleasant.
> 
> Thanks again,
> 
> A1C Derek Williams


Welcome home!


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

How about some of you troops who are currently in country providing a short list of stuff that is difficult to obtain.

An example would be while I was serving in Vietnam when I was able to access a PX I could never find writing paper, pens, batteries...ect. but their always was an ample supply of refrigerator's available. Nice to have but a little bulky for a ruck sack.


----------



## TikiHut27 (Apr 27, 2008)

papajohn67 said:


> How about some of you troops who are currently in country providing a short list of stuff that is difficult to obtain.
> 
> An example would be while I was serving in Vietnam when I was able to access a PX I could never find writing paper, pens, batteries...ect. but their always was an ample supply of refrigerator's available. Nice to have but a little bulky for a ruck sack.


I have a mental picture of soldiers on patrol in country with fridges strapped to their backs. HA!

Here in Afghanistan it is totally dependant on where you are- the larger camps have just about everything, and mail that hits pretty quickly. (Less than one week, sometimes.) But the folks that are pushed out to smaller FOB's (Forward Operating Bases) sometimes get mail once a month and have no access to PX's. Also shortages can be regional or temporary.

Your best bet is to adopt a FOB. Find a small one out in the middle of nowhere (some only have 12 soldiers) and you can get very specific about getting them exactly what they need. SSG Adams or I can help you find one, I'm sure.

CPT M


----------



## naamanf (Jun 16, 2008)

TikiHut27 said:


> I have a mental picture of soldiers on patrol in country with fridges strapped to their backs. HA!
> 
> Here in Afghanistan it is totally dependant on where you are- the larger camps have just about everything, and mail that hits pretty quickly. (Less than one week, sometimes.) But the folks that are pushed out to smaller FOB's (Forward Operating Bases) sometimes get mail once a month and have no access to PX's. Also shortages can be regional or temporary.
> 
> ...


x2 for here in Iraq.

Unfortunately the things you were allowed to have in past wars we are not allowed to have here.


----------



## TikiHut27 (Apr 27, 2008)

naamanf said:


> x2 for here in Iraq.
> 
> Unfortunately the things you were allowed to have in past wars we are not allowed to have here.


Feeling the loss of your booze & pr0n, are you?

DAMN General Order Number One!


----------



## naamanf (Jun 16, 2008)

TikiHut27 said:


> Feeling the loss of your booze & pr0n, are you?
> 
> DAMN General Order Number One!


I was referring more to the blow and hooker spit:chk:chk:chk


----------



## ir13 (Jan 28, 2008)

I have a package heading to FOB Bagram, Attn: Bruce 

DC # 0103 8555 7494 8278 7151


----------



## JohnnyKay5 (Apr 28, 2008)

ir13 said:


> I have a package heading to FOB Bagram, Attn: Bruce
> 
> DC # 0103 8555 7494 8278 7151


Very Good Joey! High Five!

By the way, Tony's Nuke landed! 1 1/2 hours to re-stock my coolador, thanks! :tu


http://g.imageshack.us/g.php?h=379&i=p7210142zd8.jpg


----------



## SmokeyNL (Apr 9, 2008)

ir13 said:


> I have a package heading to FOB Bagram, Attn: Bruce
> 
> DC # 0103 8555 7494 8278 7151


Sorry bruce, Joey asked me if I knew someone deserving for a small package... your addy was within reach :ss


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

I received an outstanding selection of premium cigars from *Eternal Rider* today. Someone is in for hours of smoking pleasure.

Thank you for this generous donation. :tu :u

Fred


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Hey Fellow Troops Supporters. I just wanted to let you all know that I made it to Florida and I am settling in. I am going to resume accepting donations so if any wants my new addy, please send me a PM. 

Thanks to all who donate!!!


Tony


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Got a box of smokes today from JohnnieSRT-4. Thanks for the donation John!:tu


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

*Email from CPT Mac*

_...I saw the stickers and RG on CS and they look awesome, you guys never cease to amaze me!

I forgot to attach the photo last time. I was like a kid in a candy store laying it all out. The stogs are safely resting in the coolidor and I passed the rest of the goodies out earlier today.

I will keep you up to date on developments here and let you know when the case arrives.

Thanks for everything,

CPT Mac_

Just look at the mess you made!! :r :r :r

Just simply thank you for all you do to support our troops.


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

*casadooley* - 19 excellent cigars plus $5 (postage donation), CS sticker and a Opus for me! :ss _Thank you sir._

*dccraft* - 10 great cigars - From the Ultimate Troop supporter giveaway. Thank you. 

*ormonster* - 5 nice cigars. Thank you. :tu

*Major Captain Silly* - 100 cigars. Photoshop contest "Tony Danza & John Cleese" I'm developing a great appreciation for cake. Thank you!! :chk

*JDBWolverines* - Bundle plus of great cigars. Thank you. :ss

*WHO IS THIS??* No name or address on or in package. 11 cigars - DC pyramid, Gran Habano FUMA, etc.

Thank you for your support of the troops!


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

I'm looking for an FOB (of course with some cigar smokers :ss) Going to have an auction at our Lake Herf in August and I can do some shopping for the troops with the money. I have a big box of cigars ready to go this week from my Lottery winnings if someone can get me an addy for a FOB.

Thanks


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

CigarGal said:


> I'm looking for an FOB (of course with some cigar smokers :ss) Going to have an auction at our Lake Herf in August and I can do some shopping for the troops with the money. I have a big box of cigars ready to go this week from my Lottery winnings if someone can get me an addy for a FOB.
> 
> Thanks


Wouldn't it be easier to send the Macms, Newcigarz, or Bazookajoe?


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

Darrell said:


> Wouldn't it be easier to send the Macms, Newcigarz, or Bazookajoe?


Not if I want to adopt an FOB of my own.


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

CigarGal said:


> Not if I want to adopt an FOB of my own.


Very true.

Carry on.  :r


----------



## JohnnieSRT-4-cl (Nov 12, 2007)

newcigarz said:


> Got a box of smokes today from JohnnieSRT-4. Thanks for the donation John!:tu


Glad they arrived safely Tony. Send me the new address so I can send some more.


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

CigarGal said:


> I'm looking for an FOB (of course with some cigar smokers :ss) Going to have an auction at our Lake Herf in August and I can do some shopping for the troops with the money. I have a big box of cigars ready to go this week from my Lottery winnings if someone can get me an addy for a FOB.
> 
> Thanks


You've got mail! :ss


----------



## stefn73 (Jun 28, 2008)

I'm interested...CigarGal
Sent you a PM.


----------



## JohnnyKay5 (Apr 28, 2008)

stefn73 said:


> I'm interested...CigarGal
> Sent you a PM.


Make sure you give her the right address! Your box is still in return route.


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

Fred...coming your way Federal Express.

0458 0881 0040 697

Should land Friday.


----------



## jcallahan (May 20, 2008)

Thanks For Thinking Of Us, I Am Currently At Camp Shelby Getting Ready To Go To Afghan Within The Month, When I Get My Apo Address I'l Send It To You And I Will Share Them With My Guys, Thanks For Supporting The Troops.
Ssg Callahan


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

papajohn67 said:


> Fred...coming your way Federal Express.
> 
> 0458 0881 0040 697
> 
> Should land Friday.


Thanks John. I'll be looking out for it. :tu


----------



## SSG.Adams (Jun 28, 2008)

If your in Bagram and want to smoke or get some cigars my cell number is 0796387993. I'll post up a dsn later on. Plus anytime you can stop by the Medevac hanger.


----------



## stefn73 (Jun 28, 2008)

JohnnyKay5 said:


> Make sure you give her the right address! Your box is still in return route.


Yeah for sure, I had a momentary lapse of reality and thought I was still in OEF mode. LOL!


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

More nice smokes from papajohn today and a nice box from JaKaAch filled with snacks, cigars, smokeless tobacco and some corncob pipes complete with tobacco, pipe tools and cleaners. Can't say thanks enough John and Jeff for your continued generous donations. :u

.


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

*Scottish Smoker *sent a very nice selection of cigars, several decks of playing cards and a postage donation! Thank you very much. :tu :u


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

stefn73 said:


> Yeah for sure, I had a momentary lapse of reality and thought I was still in OEF mode. LOL!


Split these up between Stephen's group and my own little FOB

Oh, and I threw in some of this stuff

Thanks to all the gorillas in the CS Lottery who sent along extra cigars for the troops.


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

Received a couple of large packages today - hotreds sent another load containg snacks, comfort items, humidifiers and a 20ct humidor full of cigars, and Sisyphys sent a box with about 60 sticks in it. Thank you gentlemen! :tu :u


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

Hugh (hotreds) sent 2 boxes and 2 bundles of really nice cigars for the troops. And another large box full of goodies! :mn

Thank you Hugh for your generous support of the troops. Way over the top sir. :tu :u


----------



## hotreds (Dec 4, 2007)

Grateful for the opportunity CS gives me to do a little something for those in harm's way far from home and loved ones.


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Got Bundle of smokes from clampdown. Thanks Brian this will help replenish my stocks from the move!:tu


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

awsmith4 sent the troops 2 tupperdor's of great cigars and very nice tag alongs for me. Thank you sir! :tu :u


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

Received a box of 50+ premium sticks from Jechelman today, along with some cash for shipping and a nice tagalong for me. Thank you Frank! :tu:u


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

bazookajoe said:


> Received a box of 50+ premium sticks from Jechelman today, along with some cash for shipping and a nice tagalong for me. Thank you Frank! :tu:u


Franks been darn good to the troops project over the past few years. A friendly and generous BOTL even if he does hail from Texas. :cb


----------



## JohnnyKay5 (Apr 28, 2008)

Way to go Gentlemen! :tu I feel the donors dont get enought support! Cheers


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

macms said:


> awsmith4 sent the troops 2 tupperdor's of great cigars and very nice tag alongs for me. Thank you sir! :tu :u


It was my pleasure


----------



## Jechelman (Apr 29, 2006)

bazookajoe said:


> Received a box of 50+ premium sticks from Jechelman today, along with some cash for shipping and a nice tagalong for me. Thank you Frank! :tu:u


My pleasure David. Many thanks to you and the other great BOTL's who spend so much time, effort and money actually getting the donations to the troops.

Frank


----------



## Jechelman (Apr 29, 2006)

papajohn67 said:


> Franks been darn good to the troops project over the past few years. A friendly and generous BOTL even if he does hail from Texas. :cb


Thanks for the kind words John. We Texans do like to support our troops.:u


----------



## SSG.Adams (Jun 28, 2008)

JohnnyKay5 said:


> Way to go Gentlemen! :tu I feel the donors dont get enought support! Cheers


:tpd: I'm with LT on this one. Thanks guys for all your support.


----------



## stefn73 (Jun 28, 2008)

SSG.Adams said:


> :tpd: I'm with LT on this one. Thanks guys for all your support.


Me 3! :tpd:You Guys and Gals are great! 
Special shout out to SGT Smokey and those that support him. He sent me a small box to get us going for cigar night. Thank you all for your generosity.:tu

Stefn.


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

stefn73 said:


> Me 3! :tpd:You Guys and Gals are great!
> Special shout out to SGT Smokey and those that support him. He sent me a small box to get us going for cigar night. Thank you all for your generosity.:tu
> 
> Stefn.


Next time you have a smoke night try and take a picture. If you want to e-mail it to me I can get it posted.


----------



## ragin' cajun (Mar 12, 2007)

Tony and everyone else who supports us Troops,
Thank you for everything that you all do for us. Words cannot express the way we all feel when a package comes in for us. I'll do my best to explain, but it might not be good enough or do it justice. By the way sorry for taking so long getting back to everyone and posting these pics, works been kinda kicking my ass as of lately. The cigars are wonderful, they help all of us just sit and relax (like we have that much time), and allow us to leave this place, for a few moments and pretend that we're back at home with family and friends. They give us the boost that we need to go another day or night and to get the job done. They give us something to look forward to, and something to talk about that's not job related. With all of that being said, here's the best part, I've only got 1 month left over here, and then I'll be coming home, hopefully for a good long time. As it stands right now, I'm asking for a cease fire. The cooler is full and for the next few weeks all of the guys that I support over here will be kicking ass and taking names at different FOBs, so I'll definetly have enough when they get back. I would like to contiuously keep the boy's stocked so I've been looking for someone to replace me, I'm gonna check with him to see if he's up to it, I think he is. Thank you all, for all that you've done to support the Troops over here in Afghanistan, Iraq, and elsewhere. With out the support from men and women like yourselves we couldn't do the job over here. 
Semper Fi,
Nick (Ragin Cajun)


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

ragin' cajun said:


> Tony and everyone else who supports us Troops,
> Thank you for everything that you all do for us. Words cannot express the way we all feel when a package comes in for us. I'll do my best to explain, but it might not be good enough or do it justice. By the way sorry for taking so long getting back to everyone and posting these pics, works been kinda kicking my ass as of lately. The cigars are wonderful, they help all of us just sit and relax (like we have that much time), and allow us to leave this place, for a few moments and pretend that we're back at home with family and friends. They give us the boost that we need to go another day or night and to get the job done. They give us something to look forward to, and something to talk about that's not job related. With all of that being said, here's the best part, I've only got 1 month left over here, and then I'll be coming home, hopefully for a good long time. As it stands right now, I'm asking for a cease fire. The cooler is full and for the next few weeks all of the guys that I support over here will be kicking ass and taking names at different FOBs, so I'll definetly have enough when they get back. I would like to contiuously keep the boy's stocked so I've been looking for someone to replace me, I'm gonna check with him to see if he's up to it, I think he is. Thank you all, for all that you've done to support the Troops over here in Afghanistan, Iraq, and elsewhere. With out the support from men and women like yourselves we couldn't do the job over here.
> Semper Fi,
> Nick (Ragin Cajun)


Glad it got there Nick. Take care and come home safe!:tu


----------



## theycallmedan'lboone (Feb 22, 2007)

Hey ya'll got word that CS member Gene is over in the 'stan again... He and I rolled out last year and he's already back... I'd sure like to make sure we get a little survival package out his way. if somebody can give me an address to send some to to make sure it gets over there.. i'm down. 
Chupp, Gene
ARSIC-S
FOB Sweeney
APO AE 09355


----------



## stefn73 (Jun 28, 2008)

CigarGal said:


> Next time you have a smoke night try and take a picture. If you want to e-mail it to me I can get it posted.


You betcha,CigarGal! I will keep you posted when the package you sent arrives. We're looking forward to smoke night :dr- trying to get one off this Saturday- we'll see. I'll try to shoot some pics and upload them when I can.
Stefn


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

2 boxes of cigars off to SSG.Adams today for refill request. No pics this time. :tu


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

Package from RHNewfie containing contest winnings of Av8tor152d that Jason wanted donated to the troops, and Jeff decided to throw in some more to beef up the package.

Next was a nice selection of Acids that Guntizzle donated for the Acids thread.

And 68TriShield finished things off with a couple of full boxes for the Acids thread, and not content with that Dave included a few cc's for good measure.

Guys, don't know what to say except thanks for your continuing generosity. This cigars for troops effort is a success because of you. :tu :u


----------



## JohnnyKay5 (Apr 28, 2008)

High Five! :tu


----------



## genezawis (May 14, 2008)

ragin' cajun said:


> Tony and everyone else who supports us Troops,
> Thank you for everything that you all do for us. Words cannot express the way we all feel when a package comes in for us. I'll do my best to explain, but it might not be good enough or do it justice. By the way sorry for taking so long getting back to everyone and posting these pics, works been kinda kicking my ass as of lately. The cigars are wonderful, they help all of us just sit and relax (like we have that much time), and allow us to leave this place, for a few moments and pretend that we're back at home with family and friends. They give us the boost that we need to go another day or night and to get the job done. They give us something to look forward to, and something to talk about that's not job related. With all of that being said, here's the best part, I've only got 1 month left over here, and then I'll be coming home, hopefully for a good long time. As it stands right now, I'm asking for a cease fire. The cooler is full and for the next few weeks all of the guys that I support over here will be kicking ass and taking names at different FOBs, so I'll definetly have enough when they get back. I would like to contiuously keep the boy's stocked so I've been looking for someone to replace me, I'm gonna check with him to see if he's up to it, I think he is. Thank you all, for all that you've done to support the Troops over here in Afghanistan, Iraq, and elsewhere. With out the support from men and women like yourselves we couldn't do the job over here.
> Semper Fi,
> Nick (Ragin Cajun)


I can't thank you guys (and gals) enough... Thanks for all you do. :u


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Let me know when you are coming home Nick,so we can herf :tu


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

Fred

Coming your way, this time with the right address.

Fed-X 0458 0881 0041 137

Friday touch down?


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

papajohn67 said:


> Fred
> 
> Coming your way, this time with the right address.
> 
> ...


I got it yesterday John. :tu Post pics later. Thank you. :ss


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

macms said:


> I got it yesterday John. :tu Post pics later. Thank you. :ss


Fred this is the other box. :ss


----------



## JohnnyKay5 (Apr 28, 2008)

My bomb to Echo has made contact! If there are any troops in theater that need some smokes.. PM me.

Posts 1884-1886
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1796435#post1796435


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

*John is John. Nuff said.*

For the troops! :tu :u


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

*Update from CPT Mac*

"The Soldiers are from one of our infantry battalions who live at one of the worst bases in Baghdad. The place is a dump and they can't go outside unless they are in full battle rattle. They have very little access to the PX or troop store and I know they really appreciate the cigars and snacks sent to them by Club Stogie."

Thank you for supporting the troops. :tu :u


----------



## Av8tor152d (May 11, 2008)

Love the pics !


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

macms said:


> *Update from CPT Mac*
> 
> "The Soldiers are from one of our infantry battalions who live at one of the worst bases in Baghdad. The place is a dump and they can't go outside unless they are in full battle rattle. They have very little access to the PX or troop store and I know they really appreciate the cigars and snacks sent to them by Club Stogie."
> 
> Thank you for supporting the troops. :tu :u


That's what it is all about! Good to see those cigars being enjoyed!


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

Received a box of Kuba Deluxe cigars and an Acid sampler tin from hotreds today for the Acids effort - thanks Hugh, you're a donation machine and it's much appreciated. :u


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Av8tor152d said:


> Love the pics !


:tpd:Thanks for the pics Fred!


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

Received a few dozen premium sticks in humidified bags with cutters included from papajohn (and a nice stowaway for me ) and two boxes of Drew Estate Naturals from carbonbased_al for the Acids thread. John and Joe, thanks for these awesome donations! I know they'll be very much appreciated. :u


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

*shvictor* sent a very nice package for the troops! :tu


----------



## SSG.Adams (Jun 28, 2008)

Received one box that Fred sent out. No pics as I've sent half out already with guys on duty. Thanks again guys for your support and Fred for making everything so smooth. :tu


----------



## stefn73 (Jun 28, 2008)

Woohoo, we had our first smoke night! :ssIt was a pleasant event. As you can see I was able to muster up some guys from all the branches of service. Army, Navy, USMC and we have an Air Force guy as well but he didn't make it. The guys really appreciated the stogies. I gave most of them out already and some are still recuperating from the journey abroad. If only for a moment we forgot where we were and just hung out and chat about stuff - It was therapy for the soul.:tu

Thanks CS for your support for the troops. And a special tip of the hat and wink goes out to CigarGal, Sergeant Smoky and JohnnyKay5 for their help with getting me (us) on our feet for smoke night. God Bless you all.
Stefn


----------



## hotreds (Dec 4, 2007)

Love the pics and no- THANK-YOU!


----------



## JohnnyKay5 (Apr 28, 2008)

macms said:


> *shvictor* sent a very nice package for the troops! :tu


ahhh cribbage! great game!


----------



## JohnnyKay5 (Apr 28, 2008)

stefn73 said:


> Woohoo, we had our first smoke night! :ssIt was a pleasant event. As you can see I was able to muster up some guys from all the branches of service. Army, Navy, USMC and we have an Air Force guy as well but he didn't make it. The guys really appreciated the stogies. I gave most of them out already and some are still recuperating from the journey abroad. If only for a moment we forgot where we were and just hung out and chat about stuff - It was therapy for the soul.:tu
> 
> Thanks CS for your support for the troops. And a special tip of the hat and wink goes out to CigarGal, Sergeant Smoky and JohnnyKay5 for their help with getting me (us) on our feet for smoke night. God Bless you all.
> Stefn


Did you get the Box from me yet? I may have another one with your name on it if you need some more! :chk


----------



## shvictor (May 14, 2008)

JohnnyKay5 said:


> ahhh cribbage! great game!


I love cribbage, even though my wife kicks my ass all the time. I just want to thank you guys for giving us a way to support our brave soldiers. :tu


----------



## stefn73 (Jun 28, 2008)

JohnnyKay5 said:


> Did you get the Box from me yet? I may have another one with your name on it if you need some more! :chk


 
Nope not yet. After I discombobulated the zip code thing I guess I must wait patiently. Looking forward to it though. :dr
I will have enough left for next week's event and then I will be pushing it after that. I do thank you again.

Stefn


----------



## JohnnyKay5 (Apr 28, 2008)

stefn73 said:


> Nope not yet. After I discombobulated the zip code thing I guess I must wait patiently. Looking forward to it though. :dr
> I will have enough left for next week's event and then I will be pushing it after that. I do thank you again.
> 
> Stefn


Ok if by tues we dont see anything write me and i'll send another.


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

Jamie (Cigar Caddy), CEO of CigarCaddy.com sent in 3 dozen 5-stick Cigar Caddys and a 10-count filled with Acids. Unbelievable generosity Jamie, thank you! I know the troops will appreciate these. :tu :u


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

bazookajoe said:


> Jamie (Cigar Caddy), CEO of CigarCaddy.com sent in 3 dozen 5-stick Cigar Caddys and a 10-count filled with Acids. Unbelievable generosity Jamie, thank you! I know the troops will appreciate these. :tu :u


:tpd: WTG Jamie!! :mn :ss


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

macms said:


> :tpd: WTG Jamie!! :mn :ss


:tpd: Nice Job! :tu


----------



## JohnnyKay5 (Apr 28, 2008)

Awesome Jamie! Pictures of Leasingthisspace's and my Cigar caddies that were sent to us by Jamie are soon to come! :tu

CPT Fishback, my old commanders is off to FOB Germany. Since they are limited in life's comforts i sent him away with a box full.

http://imageshack.us
http://g.imageshack.us/g.php?h=178&i=p8040168uu2.jpg

Happy Day Sir! Safe Travels


http://g.imageshack.us/g.php?h=178&i=p8040170hf8.jpg


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

JohnnyKay5 said:


> CPT Fishback, my old commanders is off to FOB Germany. Since they are limited in life's comforts i sent him away with a box full.


Nice Job John!

Time for some reinforcements?


----------



## JohnnyKay5 (Apr 28, 2008)

newcigarz said:


> Nice Job John!
> 
> Time for some reinforcements?


I'm not done yet :r

That was Bomb #1 for the day, again out to FOB Germany. Jon's Bomb is going out to Falcon. Enjoy the pics on his bomb link.
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1807428#post1807428

.

.

.

.

.

Oh i forgot to tell you I have another one on the launcher as we speak! HAHA Hopefully making today's rounds expended 150+

(Sad thing is it merely dented the coolador... guess i gotta stop CBIDing)


----------



## JohnnyKay5 (Apr 28, 2008)

JohnnyKay5 said:


> I'm not done yet :r


I TOLLLD YOOOUUU


http://g.imageshack.us/g.php?h=60&i=p8040176yz2.jpg

SPC Locklear from the commander's security team picked up the last bomb before their trip!


http://g.imageshack.us/g.php?h=80&i=p8040179jp3.jpg

Gentlemen.. Moved three bombs today. #1 - 32 sticks, #2 - 62 sticks, #3 - 29 sticks.... and i'm spent ... getting 3 hours of sleep before work! Enjoy! :tu

LT K


----------



## SSG.Adams (Jun 28, 2008)

Always nice to see an LT hooking up soldiers :tu


----------



## stefn73 (Jun 28, 2008)

SSG.Adams said:


> Always nice to see an LT hooking up soldiers :tu


RGR that! The first thing I did was hook up the Jr. Soldiers. I was a Private E-nothing at one point years ago too -. I'll always remember the times someone looked out for me. For me it's kinda like 'paying it forward.' :ss

Stefn


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

Received 70+ nice sticks from Savvy today - thanks Jordan - very generous! :tu :u


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

15 lbs of goodness headed to the Tiki Hut :ss

Enjoy men! :u


----------



## TikiHut27 (Apr 27, 2008)

Fred,

You are the man. I am out and about visiting troops in other areas of Afghanistan, and hope I get back to find this on my desk!

I took the show on the road and brought about 70 smokes with me to distribute while I was away from Camp Phoenix. (All I could hold in the Travel Coolidor.) Tiki Hut '08 Afghan Tour. 

Will post pics when I get back to my own computer on the Tiki Hut thread.

Thanks again to you and the CS Troop Supporters!

CPT M


----------



## leasingthisspace (Jun 9, 2008)

Lt always hooks me up. Someday I hope to be able to pay him back. He is crazy though so if I was to try and get him I would have to do it when I was moving already with no forwarding addy cause I would be afaird he would think it was a bomb and blow up the neighborhood. He is the coolest.


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

I just wanted to share an excerpt of an e-mail I received from Major Klaverkamp

Tony,

I know you asked not to be thanked, but I must thank you again for the resoundingly positive effect you have had on Marines- Air, Ground, and Logistics/Service Support and the Sailors, Soldiers, and Airmen out here with us. We have had regular Wed and Sat cigar nights since I arrived. Your cigars have been to sites all over Iraq via my trips throughout Anbar province and as far away Balad and Basrah and even Bahrain and Afganistan. For those going to new detinations, they are always invited to take their pick for distribution en route and upon arrival. Some have even come to take a few and replace the in kind to keep the spirit flowing. You are a popular man and club throughout the CentCom theater. Thank you for this singular little vice that so many have been able to enjoy.

Semper fidelis,

David

Major David T. Klaverkamp USMC

Deputy AC/S G-4/Operations Officer

3d Marine Aircraft Wing (fwd)

*
THANKS TO ALL WHO DONATE!!!*


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Great stuff Tony!


----------



## rockyr (Aug 6, 2006)

Thanks for sharing Tony!


----------



## hotreds (Dec 4, 2007)

*Fly Marines!*


----------



## JohnnyKay5 (Apr 28, 2008)

leasingthisspace said:


> Lt always hooks me up. Someday I hope to be able to pay him back. He is crazy though so if I was to try and get him I would have to do it when I was moving already with no forwarding addy cause I would be afaird he would think it was a bomb and blow up the neighborhood. He is the coolest.


You just may have it out for you.. I got something up my sleeve already for you.. haha you just gotta wait and see!


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

newcigarz said:


> I just wanted to share an excerpt of an e-mail I received from Major Klaverkamp
> 
> Tony,
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing Tony. A very thoughtful acknowledgement of your continued efforts supporting the troops and an affirmation that CS makes a difference when we support the troops. Well done Sir! :tu :u


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

macms said:


> Thanks for sharing Tony. A very thoughtful acknowledgement of your continued efforts supporting the troops and an affirmation that CS makes a difference when we support the troops. Well done Sir! :tu :u


:tpd::tu:ss


----------



## leasingthisspace (Jun 9, 2008)

JohnnyKay5 said:


> You just may have it out for you.. I got something up my sleeve already for you.. haha you just gotta wait and see!


I see it brewing. Loads of Thanks.
I think my SGLI is updated.


----------



## rcruz1211 (Aug 4, 2008)

Hey everyone, I just wanted to take a minute to say thank you to all of you who support us service members while we are deployed. Your kindness helps more than you will ever know.

I stumbled across Club Stogie while I was searching for some information on cigars since I am a new smoker. I found this thread and was amazed at the amount of people who are and have been involved with "Cigars for the Troops". Knowing that there are people out there who care and will take time to show it makes all the difference. Again thank you for all that you do.


----------



## chippewastud79 (Sep 18, 2007)

For anyone who is actively donating to the troops, please vote in the thread :

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=173366

Help us decide how a large donation should be used :tu


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

rcruz1211 said:


> Hey everyone, I just wanted to take a minute to say thank you to all of you who support us service members while we are deployed. Your kindness helps more than you will ever know.
> 
> I stumbled across Club Stogie while I was searching for some information on cigars since I am a new smoker. I found this thread and was amazed at the amount of people who are and have been involved with "Cigars for the Troops". Knowing that there are people out there who care and will take time to show it makes all the difference. Again thank you for all that you do.


Welcome. Thank-you for all that you do in your service to our country.

Stay safe! :u:u:u


----------



## JohnnyKay5 (Apr 28, 2008)

leasingthisspace said:


> I see it brewing. Loads of Thanks.
> I think my SGLI is updated.


I hope your insured for the max amount, the wife is gonna need it! haha



rcruz1211 said:


> Hey everyone, I just wanted to take a minute to say thank you to all of you who support us service members while we are deployed. Your kindness helps more than you will ever know.
> 
> I stumbled across Club Stogie while I was searching for some information on cigars since I am a new smoker. I found this thread and was amazed at the amount of people who are and have been involved with "Cigars for the Troops". Knowing that there are people out there who care and will take time to show it makes all the difference. Again thank you for all that you do.


CPT Cruz,
I was included in your APO distro and will have a package your way in the near future to get you started. Please respond with your cigar holding capabilities. Do you have a humi for me to fill or just some temporary storage? Lastly, this site thrives off of pictures. Once you receive any shipments, throw up some photos to show our donators some of their good work!

LT K


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

JohnnyKay5 said:


> CPT Cruz,
> I was included in your APO distro and will have a package your way in the near future to get you started. Please respond with your cigar holding capabilities. Do you have a humi for me to fill or just some temporary storage? Lastly, this site thrives off of pictures. Once you receive any shipments, throw up some photos to show our donators some of their good work!
> 
> LT K


Thanks John. I will be sending you a re-supply very soon :tu


----------



## rcruz1211 (Aug 4, 2008)

JohnnyKay5 said:


> I hope your insured for the max amount, the wife is gonna need it! haha
> 
> CPT Cruz,
> I was included in your APO distro and will have a package your way in the near future to get you started. Please respond with your cigar holding capabilities. Do you have a humi for me to fill or just some temporary storage? Lastly, this site thrives off of pictures. Once you receive any shipments, throw up some photos to show our donators some of their good work!
> ...


Wow you guys don't waste any time! I do have a humi that can hold up to 100. Its filled with a whopping 5 cigars at the moment so can safely say that I have plenty of room. I'll post some pics right away with a big cheesy smile when the box arrives. Thanks so much and please call me Richie.


----------



## JohnnyKay5 (Apr 28, 2008)

newcigarz said:


> Thanks John. I will be sending you a re-supply very soon :tu


Sounds good, I'm makin' room!



rcruz1211 said:


> Wow you guys don't waste any time! I do have a humi that can hold up to 100. Its filled with a whopping 5 cigars at the moment so can safely say that I have plenty of room. I'll post some pics right away with a big cheesy smile when the box arrives. Thanks so much and please call me Richie.


I think we can do something about that empty humi! Take care Sir, I'll call you that in a years time or so!

Heres to your next great smoke!

LT K


----------



## JohnnyKay5 (Apr 28, 2008)

Stefn73, your package of 50 sticks or so made it back and is on its way to you!


----------



## icantbejon (May 11, 2008)

Now who's getting punked out? I stay off this link for a while, come back to check it out and LTS has let the LT scare him off. Its a shame, really.



leasingthisspace said:


> I see it brewing. Loads of Thanks.
> I think my SGLI is updated.


----------



## JohnnyKay5 (Apr 28, 2008)

icantbejon said:


> Now who's getting punked out? I stay off this link for a while, come back to check it out and LTS has let the LT scare him off. Its a shame, really.


There will be pictures....................


----------



## leasingthisspace (Jun 9, 2008)

icantbejon said:


> Now who's getting punked out? I stay off this link for a while, come back to check it out and LTS has let the LT scare him off. Its a shame, really.


I went to sleep. I am not afraid I didn't get punked out of here. Whatever happens happens but I am not afraid.


----------



## icantbejon (May 11, 2008)

JK5 has you running scared. You'd be heading for the hills right now if there were any hills in this stupid country.



leasingthisspace said:


> I went to sleep. I am not afraid I didn't get punked out of here. Whatever happens happens but I am not afraid.


----------



## leasingthisspace (Jun 9, 2008)

icantbejon said:


> JK5 has you running scared. You'd be heading for the hills right now if there were any hills in this stupid country.


I don't run from nothing.


----------



## icantbejon (May 11, 2008)

Johnny, you reading this??? He basically said you got nothing. He says there is nothing you can do to shake him. I've already been on the receiving end of a JK5 package once. You might want to think again.



leasingthisspace said:


> I don't run from nothing.


----------



## leasingthisspace (Jun 9, 2008)

icantbejon said:


> Johnny, you reading this??? He basically said you got nothing. He says there is nothing you can do to shake him. I've already been on the receiving end of a JK5 package once. You might want to think again.


How are you putting me in front of this? JK5 IS THE MAN. I know it, he has nothing to prove to ME. I just don't think you know it yet. I am enough of a man to know it. I am just saying I am not going to run and hide. It is good how you are twisting his flame to me though, good job.


----------



## icantbejon (May 11, 2008)

I'm a spin man, its what I do. Keeps attention off me and puts others in the limelight. I like it that way.


----------



## leasingthisspace (Jun 9, 2008)

icantbejon said:


> I'm a spin man, its what I do. Keeps attention off me and puts others in the limelight. I like it that way.


I see


----------



## JohnnyKay5 (Apr 28, 2008)

icantbejon said:


> I'm a spin man, its what I do. Keeps attention off me and puts others in the limelight. I like it that way.


I've known the guy for 5 years or so now. This is true.. he's all about the spin. even when he's down he'll still fight his way out of it! never turn your back!


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Got a great box today from hotreds. Hugh is always a top notch supporter of the Troops.

He also sent along a little housewarming gift.

Thanks Hugh! :tu


----------



## JohnnyKay5 (Apr 28, 2008)

Stefn73, your package is in the mail! CPT Cruz your next!


----------



## rcruz1211 (Aug 4, 2008)

JohnnyKay5 said:


> Stefn73, your package is in the mail! CPT Cruz your next!


Sounds great...thank you!


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

To All Of The Troop Supporters On Club Stogie

We received the following today from CPT Mac.

*Certificate*

*Unit coin*

*Congratulations men and thank you for your support of the troops.*​


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Very Nice!:tu


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

Awesome!! :u


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

Received these great cigars from

The Club Stogie NCSP participants


JordanWexler
flyinillini75
tsolomon
mikeandshellie2
aracos
dccraft
NJ Stogie King
UPHOTO
shvictor
Ormonster
Backsteper

Thank you for your support of the troops. :tu :u


----------



## JohnnyKay5 (Apr 28, 2008)

high five


----------



## JohnnyKay5 (Apr 28, 2008)

CPT Cruz has approx 50 sticks heading his way!


----------



## icantbejon (May 11, 2008)

Good stuff buddy. Doing great work down there keeping the cigars in the hands of the worthy. :tu


----------



## JohnnyKay5 (Apr 28, 2008)

icantbejon said:


> Good stuff buddy. Doing great work down there keeping the cigars in the hands of the worthy. :tu


TY my good buddy! Nice user bar!


----------



## rcruz1211 (Aug 4, 2008)

JohnnyKay5 said:


> CPT Cruz has approx 50 sticks heading his way!


I can't wait to get them...thank you!!


----------



## rcruz1211 (Aug 4, 2008)

Where do you have to go to make a user bar for your sig?


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

http://www.userbars.com/


----------



## rcruz1211 (Aug 4, 2008)

68TriShield said:


> http://www.userbars.com/


Thanks!


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

rcruz1211 said:


> Thanks!


You're Welcome


----------



## JohnnyKay5 (Apr 28, 2008)

St. Lou Stu comes through! In chat I asked if anyone has some cheap cutters or know of a good place to get a bunch. Next thing I know Tim comes back with "i called in a favor." Well low and behold i received a nice package of 12 hefty cutters form taboo for the guys. I'd take a picture but i've already passed out 1/2 of them and we havent even been out to smoke yet!

RG Bump this guy! Thanks again Tim!


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

*Update & pics from CPT Mac*

_"Things have been busy here with the job change. I had to do some traveling with my replacement to show him the ropes and all the equipment he will be responsible for. The cigar case came in handy. It is funny, but when people see me coming they expect me to have cigars, so it worked out perfectly. I even got to enjoy a few cigars back at the Pen..."_

I gifted Mac the Caddy and smokes because he's simply a great guy!

Are these some happy campers or what?:ss

You guys made this possible. Thank you for supporting the troops!

(Now read the above again and let it soak into your gorilla brain!)​


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

macms said:


> You guys made this possible. Thank you for supporting the troops!
> 
> (Now read the above again and let it soak into your gorilla brain!)​


Thanks for sharing Fred and CPT. Mac.


----------



## JohnnyKay5 (Apr 28, 2008)

HAHA awesome... Way to go... 


p.s look at all the new guys sweating.. haha


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Got a couple of boxes of smokes today from papajohn67 that he had bought and shipped to me. 

Thanks John! :tu


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Got a nice assortment of smokes today from TRicker. Thanks for supporting the Troops Tim! :tu


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

Scud sent a great package for the troops! Nice smokes sir! :tu

Thank you for supporting the troops! :u


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

borndead1 sent a large box of smokes for the troops! :tu Thank you for your support of the troops. :u

(And thanks for the tag alongs) :dr


----------



## stitch45 (Jun 21, 2006)

Yep, I'm still alive ... I think.
Though I've not been around for a while due to some health problems I've still been shipping stuff to the troops.
I just sent 250 smokes to a Ranger co. in Iraq last week, And am going to ship to two new contacts next week, I'll ship some stuff to "Ubergopher" at FOB Rushmore in AfghanistanLand And to "Matt" who's in Iraq, but who's handle escapes me ...
I may be down, ... But I'm not out.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

stitch45 said:


> Yep, I'm still alive ... I think.
> Though I've not been around for a while due to some health problems I've still been shipping stuff to the troops.
> I just sent 250 smokes to a Ranger co. in Iraq last week, And am going to ship to two new contacts next week, I'll ship some stuff to "Ubergopher" at FOB Rushmore in AfghanistanLand And to "Matt" who's in Iraq, but who's handle escapes me ...
> I may be down, ... But I'm not out.


You were never out or down in my book :tu


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Couple of boxes out to the usual suspects today. Sorry no pics :tu


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

newcigarz said:


> Couple of boxes out to the usual suspects today. Sorry no pics :tu


I don't need pics to know the kind of destruction you send Tony! :chk :ss


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

Received 35 more 5-stick Cigar Caddys from Jamie (Cigar Caddy) today. Thank you for your generosity once again! :tu:u


----------



## Cigar Caddy (Jun 6, 2008)

You are very welcome. Thanks for donating your time to this effort!


----------



## rcruz1211 (Aug 4, 2008)

I just got my box of smokes today, thank you John and everyone who contributes. I'll get some pics up in the next day or two when I get some guys together to light some up! Thanks again!


----------



## JohnnyKay5 (Apr 28, 2008)

rcruz1211 said:


> I just got my box of smokes today, thank you John and everyone who contributes. I'll get some picks up in the next day or two when I get some guys together to light some up! Thanks again!


Woooo Hooo Happy day! Enjoy!


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

JohnnyKay5 said:


> Woooo Hooo Happy day! Enjoy!


Nice job John. Re-supply should be there soon! :tu


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

Who needs re-fills? I got a box ready to go to one of you.... who's up? Fred, Tony, Dave?


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Mr.Maduro said:


> Who needs re-fills? I got a box ready to go to one of you.... who's up? Fred, Tony, Dave?


I could use them Patrick. If Dave or Fred needs them more than I do, I can always figure something out. :tu


----------



## rcruz1211 (Aug 4, 2008)

Here are some pics from our smoke session tonight. Every had an awesome time and were already talking about having another one tomorrow with more people. Thanks again to John and everyone who donates.:ss


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

rcruz1211 said:


> Here are some pics from our smoke session tonight. Every had an awesome time and were already talking about having another one tomorrow with more people. Thanks again to John and everyone who donates.:ss


Thanks for sharing the pics! :tu


----------



## rcruz1211 (Aug 4, 2008)

newcigarz said:


> Thanks for sharing the pics! :tu


No problem, you guys made it happen!


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

Another nice package from Jechelman today - 50 premium smokes, some cash for shipping and a nice tag-a-long for me. Thank you Frank for your continued generosity. :tu :u


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

newcigarz said:


> I could use them Patrick. If Dave or Fred needs them more than I do, I can always figure something out. :tu


I'll try to have them out tomorrow or Wednesday to you! :tu


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

newcigarz said:


> I could use them Patrick. If Dave or Fred needs them more than I do, I can always figure something out. :tu


Tony...if your short on sticks let me know.


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

papajohn67 said:


> Tony...if your short on sticks let me know.


Hey John. Just sent out two big boxes last week. I'm down but I'm not out. :tu


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

Received a great pipe & baccy starter package from uncballzer. Already have a guy interested in receiving this. Thank you! :tu


----------



## Av8tor152d (May 11, 2008)

Very Nice !


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

macms said:


> Received a great pipe & baccy starter package from uncballzer. Already have a guy interested in receiving this. Thank you! :tu


Great idea!


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

Received a generous monetary donation from illinoishoosier - thanks Sean! Much appreciated, this will be a great help. :tu :u


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

Some boxes going out with a variety of tobacco products and comfort items *thanks to your generous donations*.:tu The 3 boxes at the top each contain 5 5-stick Cigar Caddys thanks to Jamie (Cigar Caddy). :u


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

bazookajoe said:


> Some boxes going out with a variety of tobacco products and comfort items *thanks to your generous donations*.:tu The 3 boxes at the top each contain 5 5-stick Cigar Caddys thanks to Jamie (Cigar Caddy). :u


Woohoo! Go get'em David! :tu


----------



## ChasDen (Dec 12, 2007)

macms said:


> Received a great pipe & baccy starter package from uncballzer. Already have a guy interested in receiving this. Thank you! :tu


I don't know why I never thought of that (Pipe tobacco) 

Is there a demand for it?

The shop I buy my pipe tobacco from always has close outs on custom blends and I have never once thought about picking them up for the troops. I have bought a few of them in the past for myself and they are premium tobaccos, just blends that don't move. They have a whole wall of custom blends and are constantly rotating the slow movers for something new.

Let me know if this something you could use and I will start grabbing them up.

Chas


----------



## rcruz1211 (Aug 4, 2008)

Is there a big difference between cigars and pipes?


----------



## ChasDen (Dec 12, 2007)

rcruz1211 said:


> Is there a big difference between cigars and pipes?


Besides needing a pipe, depends on the tobacco. The big difference is the flavors, kind of like smoking the flavored cigars. I smoke a pipe out of habit when I quit smoking cigarettes years ago. I smoke a very mild (little taste), heavy tobacco tasting pipe tobacco. It has a hint vanilla and rosewood or cedar taste and smell. If I accidentally inhale it, it does not gag or choke me like some do.

Also some pipe tobaccos fry your taste buds, mine does not.

Chas


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

newcigarz said:


> Woohoo! Go get'em David! :tu


:tpd: Excellent David! :ss


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

R. B. from PA sent a very nice donation to the troops, but didn't include his nick! :bn


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

macms said:


> R. B. from PA sent a very nice donation to the troops, but didn't include his nick! :bn


30 lashes with a wet noodle :r


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

hotreds sent several bundles for the troops! Thank you (again) for your generous support Hugh. :tu


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

Wanted to give props to JaKaAch for sending in these pipes and supplies. Some of our troops in Afghanistan said they would be happy to get these. Thanks Jeff. :tu


----------



## JaKaAch (Sep 17, 2006)

Glad you found a good home for pipes and tabacy.
Thanks for all your good work David.:tu


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

JaKaAch said:


> Glad you found a good home for pipes and tabacy.
> Thanks for all your good work David.:tu


No thanks necessary Jeff - our efforts wouldn't amount to much without all the generous donations for the troops. :u


----------



## heartbeat427 (Jul 26, 2008)

hey for all those that have donated cigars thank you from the bottom of my heart I am currently in Iraq at FOB Grizley and have smoked some of your smoke trough my buddy SGT Smokey and they are a real pick me up thanks again 

Sincerely DAN


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

Received a very nice box of cigars today that were donated on behalf of Silverfox. Your a very generous brother Mr. Anonymous donor. RG for you. :tu


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

heartbeat427 said:


> hey for all those that have donated cigars thank you from the bottom of my heart I am currently in Iraq at FOB Grizley and have smoked some of your smoke trough my buddy SGT Smokey and they are a real pick me up thanks again
> 
> Sincerely DAN


Good to hear you have had a chance to have a cigar!

Tell SGT Smokey Al said hi if you get a chance please.



macms said:


> Received a very nice box of cigars today that were donated on behalf of Silverfox. Your a very generous brother Mr. Anonymous donor. RG for you. :tu


Great job MR. Donor!


----------



## JohnnyKay5 (Apr 28, 2008)

Another Bag bites the dust...

Hooked up SSG Proud with a nice bag of goodies.. if you look close you can see a 2005 RyJ Ex4, and a #77 Shark from the private stock!


http://g.imageshack.us/g.php?h=152&i=p8220205ra7.jpg


----------



## stitch45 (Jun 21, 2006)

Finally ... Some out bound boxes again


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

stitch45 said:


> Finally ... Some out bound boxes again


Nice Work! :tu


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

newcigarz said:


> Nice Work! :tu


:tpd: Excellent! :ss


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

*A CS First - Carrier Pilots Get Bombed! * :chk

*Your great cigars.*

*And now the pics*


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

:u:u:u

Awesome! :tu


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

That's a tough defense to penetrate Fred :tu


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Nice carrier strike!!:tu:tu


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Old Sailor said:


> Nice carrier strike!!:tu:tu


:tpd: Great job! :tu


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

I got an amazing donation today from RockonbigB. Brent sent 4 misc boxes of premium smokes. Thank-you the Troops will love these!:tu


----------



## Nick (May 28, 2006)

BOTL if you can supply me with an addy a local B&M has a deal where they send out packages for you guys down range. They have a 5 gal bottle that they start out with, and whatever the customers put into it the B&M matches it. So as a fellow BOTL that once smoked at the Tiki Hut I would like to do this for you.:u


----------



## JohnnyKay5 (Apr 28, 2008)

Nick said:


> BOTL if you can supply me with an addy a local B&M has a deal where they send out packages for you guys down range. They have a 5 gal bottle that they start out with, and whatever the customers put into it the B&M matches it. So as a fellow BOTL that once smoked at the Tiki Hut I would like to do this for you.:u


Great Idea, Love the support! High Five :tu

I nominate CPT Cruz's addy for a good bomb. I sent him approx 50 sticks and as soon as Tony's package gets here he'll be receiving another shipment form my stock pile, his guys are suckin these things down!

(Time to get more storage Sir)

Just my nomination


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

JohnnyKay5 said:


> as soon as Tony's package gets here


Sorry John Seems like things take longer from Florida than they did from CT. :c


----------



## JohnnyKay5 (Apr 28, 2008)

newcigarz said:


> Sorry John Seems like things take longer from Florida than they did from CT. :c


We havent gotten mail here in 3 days, not sure why so its probably not FL's fault.


----------



## rcruz1211 (Aug 4, 2008)

JohnnyKay5 said:


> Great Idea, Love the support! High Five :tu
> 
> I nominate CPT Cruz's addy for a good bomb. I sent him approx 50 sticks and as soon as Tony's package gets here he'll be receiving another shipment form my stock pile, his guys are suckin these things down!
> 
> ...


You guys are too good to me! John is right though, my guys have been flying through them. Our balcony on one of Saddam's palaces is getting pretty full with chairs which is a pretty awesome thing. A couple of guys went down to one of the local shops here and bought some sticks in horrible condition for $10 a pop. Unfortunately they were unable to get their money back. I told them all that I will be supplying the smokes so there is no need for them to go out and waste their money at one of the local shops. Thank you again to all of you who make it happen for us.:tu

(John - I'm going to go "acquire" a cooler in the next day or two )


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

Received a few Acid Krush tins and a dozen or so premium sticks from rottenzombie today. Thank you! :tu :u


----------



## SSG.Adams (Jun 28, 2008)

Been busy over here lately but still love to crash a party. Medical resupply had a nice bbq on saturday and they had some good steaks . Many cigars were given out and smoked. :ss Thanks to all the troop supporters for making things like this happen. Special thanks to Fred for sending (and everything else he does) and Jamie (Cigar Caddy) I found a special place for your CAO's


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

EXCELLENT pic SSG.:tu:tu


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Old Sailor said:


> EXCELLENT pic SSG.:tu:tu


+1 Nice!


----------



## chippewastud79 (Sep 18, 2007)

Very nice pic Sir. Thanks for sharing :tu


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

Incoming, Fred: 9101 8052 1368 3023 7702 24

just some sticks I had lying around :tu


----------



## kwoody (Jul 11, 2008)

macms,
03080730000016870829

was sent a few days ago forgot to post!
Thanks!


----------



## Nick (May 28, 2006)

Thanks for the addy I dont know how long it will take for you guys to recieve the bomb. They have a waiting list so it might be a bit but no worries you will get bombed I promise.:tu


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Hey guys please check out the last few pages of the NST. It was thought that newbies could send their end to me for the Troops instead of the FTGs. Well these newbs are going above and beyond and I want to make sure everyone knows it :tu

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=126857&page=192


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

*shvictor* bought 20 very nice cigars from BamBam and had them sent to the troops! :tu :u

Thank you and the troops will enjoy these fine smokes.


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

*dccraft* sends the troops goodies and cigars! :tu :u

Thank You for supporting the troops!


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

macms said:


> *shvictor* bought 20 very nice cigars from BamBam and had them sent to the troops! :tu :u
> 
> Thank you and the troops will enjoy these fine smokes.





macms said:


> *dccraft* sends the troops goodies and cigars! :tu :u
> 
> Thank You for supporting the troops!


Awesome Work Guys! :tu


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

Thank you *kwoody*! :u :ss

Plus a few tag alongs :tu


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

newcigarz said:


> Hey guys please check out the last few pages of the NST. It was thought that newbies could send their end to me for the Troops instead of the FTGs. Well these newbs are going above and beyond and I want to make sure everyone knows it :tu
> 
> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=126857&page=192


Outstanding newbs!! :chk Thank you very much!!


----------



## Haastility (Apr 30, 2008)

I have a box ready to go but I forgot the addess I can send it to, can someone PM the address? Thanks!!


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

PM sent


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Four boxes out today to some new targets and some old targets. :tu


----------



## Bear (Sep 22, 2007)

A box is ready to go but I don't have the addess it should be sent it to, can someone PM the address?
Thanks!!


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Bear said:


> A box is ready to go but I don't have the addess it should be sent it to, can someone PM the address?
> Thanks!!


PM sent


----------



## stefn73 (Jun 28, 2008)

Oh, WOW! these are yummy - and hard to find. Did they bring these back?Am I living in a cave? :dr
Stefn


----------



## JohnnyKay5 (Apr 28, 2008)

stefn73 said:


> Oh, WOW! these are yummy - and hard to find. Did they bring these back?Am I living in a cave? :dr
> Stefn


I heard those are very airy and light in flavor. By the way did they forget to paint the "O"?


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Got an amazing package of top notch smokes today from avo_addict, and a nice little set of tag-alongs for me. 
Thank-you Jim. The Troops will appreciate these. And I will enjoy those extras! :tu


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

*Haastility*

Very nice package of comfort items, snacks and cigars!! 

*vstrommark*

Large box (meaning mailing box) of premium cigars

*hotreds*

Gifted me a very nice 5'er of premimum cigars! Thank you Hugh.

You guys...thank you for your continuos support of the troops. Fred


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

Received a nice package of cigars from mikeandshellie2 today - thank you Shellie, I know the troops will be happy to get these. :tu


----------



## JohnnyKay5 (Apr 28, 2008)

bazookajoe said:


> Received a nice package of cigars from mikeandshellie2 today - thank you Shellie, I know the troops will be happy to get these. :tu


Way to go Shellie!!! High Five! :tu


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

Box coming your way Tony!!

DC# 0307 3330 0000 1363 3546


----------



## stefn73 (Jun 28, 2008)

A quick note to say thanks to all of you who have supported me and the folks he in 10th Mountain Division here in Iraq. Regardless whether the support is direct or indirect, what you are doing is something special. :tu

It has proven difficult for me to get everyone in the same place at the same time to have a big smoke event and 'Kodak moment.'  But the smokes have all been given out and received well by the Soldiers, Sailors and Marines here. On their behalf I extend their thanks.

Keep 'em coming! YOU ROCK CS!
PM me if need our address.
Stefn.


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

Get this, reflex was selling a huge sampler at a ridiculous low price and both papajohn and I went for it for the troops (actually papajohn was on it before me). Someone beat us to it though and when reflex found out it was for the troops he told me he was sending some cigars for the soldiers. Today I received a couple dozen premium cigars (plus a few nice hitchhikers for me). Gary, you're generosity is greatly appreciated and the troops are in for a treat. Thank you! :tu :u


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

bazookajoe said:


> Get this, reflex was selling a huge sampler at a ridiculous low price and both papajohn and I went for it for the troops (actually papajohn was on it before me). Someone beat us to it though and when reflex found out it was for the troops he told me he was sending some cigars for the soldiers. Today I received a couple dozen premium cigars (plus a few nice hitchhikers for me). Gary, you're generosity is greatly appreciated and the troops are in for a treat. Thank you! :tu :u


Very cool David!


----------



## JohnnyKay5 (Apr 28, 2008)

stefn73 said:


> A quick note to say thanks to all of you who have supported me and the folks he in 10th Mountain Division here in Iraq. Regardless whether the support is direct or indirect, what you are doing is something special. :tu
> 
> It has proven difficult for me to get everyone in the same place at the same time to have a big smoke event and 'Kodak moment.'  But the smokes have all been given out and received well by the Soldiers, Sailors and Marines here. On their behalf I extend their thanks.
> 
> ...


sure thing, you said it.. more comin your way!


----------



## hotreds (Dec 4, 2007)

New addition to the Support the Troops Airshow Fan Van! There is one on each side of the van!


----------



## dragon1marauder (Jun 11, 2008)

*Just wanted to say thanks*

I just wanted to say thanks to all those who have and are contributing to the cigars for troops operation. It has been an enormous moral booster here at my Forward Operating Base (FOB) and has had a profound effect all over this god forsaken country. It is great to see people supporting the troops no matter what the public opinion polls say about peoples feelings on the war, it is good to know that people still support us. Here are a few pics of me and my squad smoking some of the selections that have made it our way. Also included is a picture of our Battalion commander and command sargent major enjoying a few choice stogies with some of the troops.


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Got a great big box from Mr.Maduro. Lots of stellar smokes for the Troops. 

Thanks Patrick! :tu


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

*Re: Just wanted to say thanks*



dragon1marauder said:


> I just wanted to say thanks to all those who have and are contributing to the cigars for troops operation. It has been an enormous moral booster here at my Forward Operating Base (FOB) and has had a profound effect all over this god forsaken country. It is great to see people supporting the troops no matter what the public opinion polls say about peoples feelings on the war, it is good to know that people still support us. Here are a few pics of me and my squad smoking some of the selections that have made it our way. Also included is a picture of our Battalion commander and command sargent major enjoying a few choice stogies with some of the troops.


I'm not seeing any pics here...Is it just me?

Which FOB are ya stationed at? I sent a box out two months ago and tracking was a bust.


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: Just wanted to say thanks*



CigarGal said:


> I'm not seeing any pics here...Is it just me?
> 
> Which FOB are ya stationed at? I sent a box out two months ago and tracking was a bust.


Not just you, I don't see the pics either.

Unfortunately, the tracking doesn't work with shipments to the troops.


----------



## Ubergopher (Aug 4, 2008)

*Re: Just wanted to say thanks*

Just got some cigars from Stitch, thank you very much they'll be put to good use as a gift for the ones who are leaving soon. I'm sure they'll appreciate it, and if not I'll kick their asses myself... or atleast try and then get my ass kicked.


----------



## SSG.Adams (Jun 28, 2008)

Received 2 boxes of singles sent by Fred yesterday. Like always all you guys spoil us. I have a coolidor full again and hopefully it will need resupply soon. Sending cigars to two fobs and giving smokes out around here as I walk to the chow hall. There is nothing more fun than peddling free cigars. Course they always ask about the gorilla on the bag. :ss


----------



## TikiHut27 (Apr 27, 2008)

SSG.Adams said:


> There is nothing more fun than peddling free cigars. :ss


You got that right.

We are a couple of the most popular guys in A-stan, I betcha.


----------



## rcruz1211 (Aug 4, 2008)

Just got an awesome package from Tony filled with some great smokes, a cigar caddy, water pillows, and snacks. Thank you so much!:tu


----------



## stefn73 (Jun 28, 2008)

*Re: Just wanted to say thanks*



CigarGal said:


> I'm not seeing any pics here...Is it just me?
> 
> Which FOB are ya stationed at? I sent a box out two months ago and tracking was a bust.


CigarGal, Your contributions were not unappreciated. I've said this before but all of us here are grateful for the selfless gestures made by you and the other contributors. Truth is, some people just don't take the time to express their gratitude (or have the means to do so. i.e computer w/ internet). Some FOBs are more limited than others. A shame I think, but as my Grandfather would say -"it is the way of the world." God bless and thanks again. 
Stefn


----------



## JohnnyKay5 (Apr 28, 2008)

rcruz1211 said:


> Just got an awesome package from Tony filled with some great smokes, a cigar caddy, water pillows, and snacks. Thank you so much!:tu


ooooo Yummies all around!


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

*Re: Just wanted to say thanks*



stefn73 said:


> CigarGal, Your contributions were not unappreciated. I've said this before but all of us here are grateful for the selfless gestures made by you and the other contributors. Truth is, some people just don't take the time to express their gratitude (or have the means to do so. i.e computer w/ internet). Some FOBs are more limited than others. A shame I think, but as my Grandfather would say -"it is the way of the world." God bless and thanks again.
> Stefn


Stephen,
You are always kind with your words...I was only concerned about the other package. Your grandpa is a wise man. Such is the way of the world. Stay safe.


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

rcruz1211 said:


> Just got an awesome package from Tony filled with some great smokes, a cigar caddy, water pillows, and snacks. Thank you so much!:tu


*Glad it got there Richie! Enjoy and stay safe!* :tu

*Thanks to all who donate to make these shipments Possible!*


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Got a nice mix of smokes from ttours, plus a little bit of luck for me. 

Thanks for the support! :tu


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Got a big box of Troop Love from hotreds today. As always- thanks Hugh! :tu


----------



## JohnnyKay5 (Apr 28, 2008)

It looks like the Mail is a bit slower from FL. Anyways this is Tony's first box to the COB Adder B&M here...


http://g.imageshack.us/img362/p8260207of1.jpg/1/

These are some close ups...


http://g.imageshack.us/img66/p8260208rb6.jpg/1/

The Cigar Caddy went to SGT Hammond, one of the members of the 0230 club that didnt have one!


http://g.imageshack.us/img70/p8260209ow3.jpg/1/

The Tin of Acids went to our TOC guard, PFC Aueletta, he's hooked on these bad boys!


http://g.imageshack.us/img70/p8260210gf4.jpg/1/

Sorry I've been slacking.. between the gym and sleep, and a few days of no power i finally got them up. Expect another showing soon!

Thanks Tony, from all of us over here.. and you too, to all that donated!

God Bless
LT K


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

JohnnyKay5 said:


> It looks like the Mail is a bit slower from FL. Anyways this is Tony's first box to the COB Adder B&M here...
> 
> Sorry I've been slacking.. between the gym and sleep, and a few days of no power i finally got them up. Expect another showing soon!
> 
> ...


*Thanks for taking the time to post pics John. Enjoy, and stay safe.

Thanks to all who donate!!!*


----------



## JohnnyKay5 (Apr 28, 2008)

newcigarz said:


> *Thanks for taking the time to post pics John. Enjoy, and stay safe.
> 
> Thanks to all who donate!!!*


It's the least we can do here. You guys make the time fly by! :tu


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Got a PM from CS member lesf. His nephew is a Navy Seal and he had asked me to send him something.



lesf said:


> Tony,
> Just got an email from my nephew. Your package arrived and was greeted with much enthusiasm! The SEALs were all very grateful and immediately divvyed up the entire stash. Many thanks from me to you for doing this.:tu
> Les


*
Thanks to everyone who donates!!!*


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Got a boatload of comfort items for the Troops today from pipermacbean along with his NST donation that he was sending to the Troops.

Great job Bruce!!!


----------



## rcruz1211 (Aug 4, 2008)

JohnnyKay5 said:


> It looks like the Mail is a bit slower from FL. Anyways this is Tony's first box to the COB Adder B&M here...
> 
> 
> http://g.imageshack.us/img362/p8260207of1.jpg/1/
> ...


 I see you have the important piece of army equipment in good use...I never go anywhere without a wooby!


----------



## JohnnyKay5 (Apr 28, 2008)

newcigarz said:


> Got a boatload of comfort items for the Troops today from pipermacbean along with his NST donation that he was sending to the Troops.
> 
> Great job Bruce!!!


ummm Snacks!!! Someone will be eatin good in the sandbox real soon! :tu Goood Job Guys!



rcruz1211 said:


> I see you have the important piece of army equipment in good use...I never go anywhere without a wooby!


Yes, The wornderful wooby! the best piece of equipment the army ever developed! :chk

Got Tony's Second wave of Damage! Not pictured are the 4 bags of beef jerky (again one was devoured instantly, and some crossword books and cards)


http://g.imageshack.us/img152/p9040212sh2.jpg/1/

That Cigar Caddie went to the final member of the COB Adder 0230 Club, SSG Hood. We'll be working o a picture for you all here at CLUB Stogie and another one for Jamie at Cigar Caddie!


http://g.imageshack.us/img61/p9040213wn6.jpg/1/

By the way I have now busted my stoage yet again!
Full Coolador (70qt, thanks to B2walker), Full Humidor (100 ct.), full Green box (donated by Tobii, storing approx 100 smokes), and 1/2 full igloo cooler.

Troopers, if I have your address over here... Beware!


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

WOW!!!! speechless.


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Got a nice package of smokes in today from hurricane6 along with a very nice note.

Thanks Rick! :tu


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Got a box packed to the gills with smokes from papajohn67. As always very generous. 

Thanks John! :tu


----------



## dentonparrots (Aug 19, 2008)

This is the difference between the US and the UK...here we can't even get our troops a bed for the night! 

An injured UK soldier on leave was refused access to an American owned hotel for the night (it's their company policy!!) and he had to sleep in his 2-seater car with a plaster cast on his arm after he had broke his wrist jumping off a wagon as it was being attacked. The only reason he was in the UK was on injury leave and to help with funeral arrangements for a friend who had died in the fighting...

Britain isn't Great anymore...it's being withered away by liberals!


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

JohnnyKay5 said:


> Troopers, if I have your address over here... Beware!


Hey John. Better start that bombing raid. With three potential hurricances sitting out in the Atlantic, I needed to get some stuff out sooner than later.

One of these four bad boys has your name on it. Plus one prior target and two I have never hit before.


----------



## duhman (Dec 3, 2007)

Bazooka Joe, incoming.
0308 0070 0000 5011 5417


----------



## JohnnyKay5 (Apr 28, 2008)

newcigarz said:


> ....and two I have never hit before.


I love the taste of fresh meat in the mornin' :ss


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

newcigarz said:


> Hey John. Better start that bombing raid. With three potential hurricances sitting out in the Atlantic, I needed to get some stuff out sooner than later.
> 
> One of these four bad boys has your name on it. Plus one prior target and two I have never hit before.


Nice going Tony! :tu Hope the storms pass you by.



duhman said:


> Bazooka Joe, incoming.
> 0308 0070 0000 5011 5417


Thank you, much appreciated! :u


----------



## stitch45 (Jun 21, 2006)

Ya' know, I can't believe how this program has grown, and the awesome job you all have done ...:tu ... I am truly proud and honored to be associated with ya'all.
Aside from my most recent shippment to the Tiki Hut ...And a couple of small boxes sent to others around here, I've mostly been shipping to my son's Ranger Company who are on thier fourth deployment.
I've cajolled and twisted arms all over Arizona and New Mexico, I've gotten donations at the gun shows I do ...And I've hit up people on some other internet sites ... It feels good to contribute.
Another Company from the 75th Rangers will be deploying soon ...This will be the third and fourth deployment for a lot of these troopers.
Due to OPSEC I can not state where, or when they are deploying ...
But I have a contact in the Co. and will shortly begin gathering and shipping to these newly deployed Rangers.
And I'll be shipping out another package to the Tiki Hut late next week
I want to give an old wore out beat up Marine SEMPER FI to all of you!
YOU ...WE ...US ...THEM ... That's what makes America Great.
I am proud as hell to call you ALL my Brothers in Arms, My Brothers of the Leaf
And my Fellow Countrymen.
Semper Fi
Stitch.


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Got a nice monetary donation from ssutton219. 

Thank-you this will really help. :tu


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

A nice selection of smokes and postage donation from *borndead1* :tu

And a very nice gift for me. Thank you very much.


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

Got 3 more boxes out today - in my rush to the PO I didn't snap a pic but they're off.

Also Tony, more Cigar Caddys on the way.


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Got a big box of cigars for the Troops today. This was the result of a YardGar pass. 

Thanks to the Following CS members who participated in the pass. :tu

garyatmaui, Biglizard1, AD720, ChasDen, joetownhound, skyhigh340, hk3, tsolomon, ttours, ca21455, ahc4353, and Kaisersozei.


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Got some pics from Steven - CS member assaultnco that I wanted to share.


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

Thanks for the pics Tony!

I received some nice cigars today from morefifemusicanyone - thanks Tyler! :tu

Also received a big box from duhman containg cigars, sunflower seeds, nuts, Gold Bond powder, and a nice note to the troops. Thanks Lance! :tu


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

*I'm overdue so...*

*Three boxes of CRS* (15 CigarCaddys not pictured) and *4 boxes* of *YOUR GOODNESS!* :chk :chk

*More tomorrow...* :ss


----------



## stefn73 (Jun 28, 2008)

*Re: I'm empty, refill please!*

Well, last night we had a smoke out. I was able to get together some regulars and some new guys together. It was a good event. Here are some pictures&#8230;I guess the limit is 3. 

We will need a refill from someone to keep smoke night going. I'm all tapped out. If would like to help us out, PM me for the address. Thanks again to all those who participate in CS. You put a smile on our faces.
 
Respectfully, 
Stefn


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

*Re: I'm empty, refill please!*



stefn73 said:


> We will need a refill from someone to keep smoke night going


PM JohnnyKay5 and see if he can help you out. :tu


----------



## JohnnyKay5 (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: I'm empty, refill please!*



stefn73 said:


> I'm all tapped out. If would like to help us out, PM me for the address.


I will have one out by the end of this week. I may be able to get you a cigar caddie as well.


----------



## stefn73 (Jun 28, 2008)

*Re: I'm empty, refill please!*



JohnnyKay5 said:


> I will have one out by the end of this week. I may be able to get you a cigar caddie as well.


:dr Woohoo! I'll prep the LZ. :tu:tu Two thumbs way, way up!
Thanks JohnnyK.
Stefn


----------



## dragon1marauder (Jun 11, 2008)

*Re: Just wanted to say thanks*

Upon further investigation i have determined that my pics are too large, and thus did not load, i will get some more and repost with them.



dragon1marauder said:


> I just wanted to say thanks to all those who have and are contributing to the cigars for troops operation. It has been an enormous moral booster here at my Forward Operating Base (FOB) and has had a profound effect all over this god forsaken country. It is great to see people supporting the troops no matter what the public opinion polls say about peoples feelings on the war, it is good to know that people still support us. Here are a few pics of me and my squad smoking some of the selections that have made it our way. Also included is a picture of our Battalion commander and command sargent major enjoying a few choice stogies with some of the troops.


----------



## ttours (Jan 28, 2007)

Nice job Tony and thanks for the pictures. Warms a guy's heart.:tu

tt:cb


----------



## SHOE (Feb 15, 2006)

Fred,

Some smokes for the troops headed your way - finally.

*DC# 0308 2040 0002 0768 5643*

~My best to all the guys/gals over there!!! ~ :tu


----------



## rcruz1211 (Aug 4, 2008)

Just a little bit of good news for the group.

I ran into our chaplain tonight who is a cigar lover and offered him a smoke. While we were chatting he said that he was going to be traveling around to several different FOBs tomorrow to visit some troops so I asked him if he would mind taking some cigars to pass out. Naturally he said of course so I loaded him up with about 30 smokes to pass out to those he came across. He was rather suprised that I was handing off so many and then I filled him in about the good people at Club Stogie and the Cigars for Troops program. He was delighted to hear about it and asked me to pass on his thanks to you all.

Thank you to all who donate and those who work hard to keep them coming our way.:tu


----------



## JohnnyKay5 (Apr 28, 2008)

rcruz1211 said:


> Just a little bit of good news for the group.
> 
> I ran into our chaplain tonight who is a cigar lover and offered him a smoke. While we were chatting he said that he was going to be traveling around to several different FOBs tomorrow to visit some troops so I asked him if he would mind taking some cigars to pass out. Naturally he said of course so I loaded him up with about 30 smokes to pass out to those he came across. He was rather suprised that I was handing off so many and then I filled him in about the good people at Club Stogie and the Cigars for Troops program. He was delighted to hear about it and asked me to pass on his thanks to you all.
> 
> Thank you to all who donate and those who work hard to keep them coming our way.:tu


Whoo hoo, we have a Chaplin here that loves stogies as well! By the way I'm overdue on your next smoke shipment.. 24 hours and you'll have one headed your way! I got ya!


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Three out today!


----------



## bvilchez (Sep 1, 2008)

Just thought I would post up some pics of some the guys and I smoking when I received the news of my 1st newborn son. This is maybe just an 1/8 of us. Theres almost 30 guys here that herf and a possible 15-20 converts. I'm the one in the black shirt smoking a Gurkha Beauty.


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

bvilchez said:


> Just thought I would post up some pics of some the guys and I smoking when I received the news of my 1st newborn son. This is maybe just an 1/8 of us. Theres almost 30 guys here that herf and a possible 15-20 converts. I'm the one in the black shirt smoking a Gurkha Beauty.


Thanks for the pics Jay. Congrats on the birth of your son. :bl

PS. Look above. One of those boxes has your name on it. :tu


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Got a great box from Stig today. The results of STIG's North American Box Pass Part 2. 

A sampling of nice cigars, some hats, music and more!

Thanks to everyone that contributed! :tu


----------



## bvilchez (Sep 1, 2008)

newcigarz said:


> Thanks for the pics Jay. Congrats on the birth of your son. :bl
> 
> PS. Look above. One of those boxes has your name on it. :tu


Thanks for both occasions. I'll make sure everyone here is informed of what you BOTL and SOTL are doing back home to support us. Thanks again. I guarantee you that will DEFINITELY lift morale.


----------



## rcruz1211 (Aug 4, 2008)

JohnnyKay5 said:


> Whoo hoo, we have a Chaplin here that loves stogies as well! By the way I'm overdue on your next smoke shipment.. 24 hours and you'll have one headed your way! I got ya!


 Sounds great, thanks!


----------



## rcruz1211 (Aug 4, 2008)

bvilchez said:


> Just thought I would post up some pics of some the guys and I smoking when I received the news of my 1st newborn son. This is maybe just an 1/8 of us. Theres almost 30 guys here that herf and a possible 15-20 converts. I'm the one in the black shirt smoking a Gurkha Beauty.


Congrats brother!


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

rcruz1211 said:


> Congrats brother!


Speaking of boxes. One for you too Richie! :tu


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

newcigarz said:


> Speaking of boxes. One for you too Richie! :tu


 :tu WTG Tony!


----------



## rcruz1211 (Aug 4, 2008)

newcigarz said:


> Speaking of boxes. One for you too Richie! :tu


You're the man Tony, thanks!


----------



## SSG.Adams (Jun 28, 2008)

Fred I thought we were friends! We have a simple system I give out what I can and you do an excellent job of resupply as needed. Now comes Tony in to the fight with a box. Tony scares me with his massive shipments and commitment to troops. Ahh here we go. Now I'm just going to have to walk around handing cigars out to soldiers all over Bagram and drop more off to my guys in the small sites. Thanks too all troop supporters! Without you guys none of this would ever happen. :ss


----------



## leasingthisspace (Jun 9, 2008)

*:blbvilchez conrats to you and your family on the little one.:bl*


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

SSG.Adams said:


> Fred I thought we were friends! We have a simple system I give out what I can and you do an excellent job of resupply as needed. Now comes Tony in to the fight with a box. Tony scares me with his massive shipments and commitment to troops. Ahh here we go. Now I'm just going to have to walk around handing cigars out to soldiers all over Bagram and drop more off to my guys in the small sites. Thanks too all troop supporters! Without you guys none of this would ever happen. :ss


I felt bad being the odd man out. I had to throw a little something your way. 

Thanks to all who donate! :tu


----------



## bvilchez (Sep 1, 2008)

Thanks everyone...I had a feeling I would receive a warm reception on here.


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

newcigarz said:


> I felt bad being the odd man out. I had to throw a little something your way.
> 
> Thanks to all who donate! :tu


Show'em the love Tony!! :r :chk :chk :chk


----------



## JohnnyKay5 (Apr 28, 2008)

rcruz1211 said:


> You're the man Tony, thanks!


Funny, i got one in the tube.. t-10h until I send this thing off! BA-BOOM


----------



## rcruz1211 (Aug 4, 2008)

JohnnyKay5 said:


> Funny, i got one in the tube.. t-10h until I send this thing off! BA-BOOM


Good thing my cooler is all set up. PARTY AT MY PLACE!:chk


----------



## JohnnyKay5 (Apr 28, 2008)

rcruz1211 said:


> Good thing my cooler is all set up. PARTY AT MY PLACE!:chk


 whoop whoop


----------



## leasingthisspace (Jun 9, 2008)

View attachment 20948


This is lostinthesand. He is my unit. He should be posting soon and saying hello to everyone.:tu


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

leasingthisspace said:


> View attachment 20948
> 
> 
> This is lostinthesand. He is my unit. He should be posting soon and saying hello to everyone.:tu


He's from my neck of the woods.


----------



## leasingthisspace (Jun 9, 2008)

We are finally going to have a COB-WIDE cigar night.

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=181449


----------



## Ubergopher (Aug 4, 2008)

So sitting here in my office getting ready to shred/burn the customs forms and the addresses from the packages I've gotten here, I realized something.

I have gotten more packages and support/encouragment from you strangers over the internet than friends I've known my whole life. I'm not sure if I should be angry/sad or impressed. Either way I am completely humbled at what y'all have done for someone you will probably never meet and has been a member of this community for a very short time, and I know I've said it before, but I'll say it again. Thank you.


----------



## rcruz1211 (Aug 4, 2008)

Ubergopher said:


> So sitting here in my office getting ready to shred/burn the customs forms and the addresses from the packages I've gotten here, I realized something.
> 
> I have gotten more packages and support/encouragment from you strangers over the internet than friends I've known my whole life. I'm not sure if I should be angry/sad or impressed. Either way I am completely humbled at what y'all have done for someone you will probably never meet and has been a member of this community for a very short time, and I know I've said it before, but I'll say it again. Thank you.


I know exactly how you feel. Aside from my wife I haven't gotten anything from my family or friends and I have been here for 11 months. Tony and John have both sent me out 2 packages each over the last 4-6 weeks. Just goes to show you that family doesn't anyways have to be blood.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Ubergopher said:


> So sitting here in my office getting ready to shred/burn the customs forms and the addresses from the packages I've gotten here, I realized something.
> 
> I have gotten more packages and support/encouragment from you strangers over the internet than friends I've known my whole life. I'm not sure if I should be angry/sad or impressed. Either way I am completely humbled at what y'all have done for someone you will probably never meet and has been a member of this community for a very short time, and I know I've said it before, but I'll say it again. Thank you.


Its our way of thanking you 


rcruz1211 said:


> I know exactly how you feel. Aside from my wife I haven't gotten anything from my family or friends and I have been here for 11 months. Tony and John have both sent me out 2 packages each over the last 4-6 weeks. Just goes to show you that family doesn't anyways have to be blood.


I'm as close or closer to some folks here then I am to quite a few actual family members. :tu


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

Received a nice package of cigars from kwoody today. Thanks Kevin, your donation is appreciated! :tu :u


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

*hotreds* - Sent 5 bundles of great smokes for the troops!! :u :tu


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

*SHOE* sent 30 plus cigars, cutters and a pillow PLUS a very thoughtful letter fort the troops! Thank you sir! :u


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

I would like to thank all the newbies from the NST who came out strong on their first trade in the Jungle. You guys did good!:tu:tu:tu
The variety of smokes and generous extras showed that the Young Ape's represent! I hope you all had a great first trade! Keep up your support of the Troops and have a great time spreading the Jungle love!:ss


----------



## JohnnyKay5 (Apr 28, 2008)

rcruz1211 said:


> I know exactly how you feel. Aside from my wife I haven't gotten anything from my family or friends and I have been here for 11 months. Tony and John have both sent me out 2 packages each over the last 4-6 weeks. Just goes to show you that family doesn't anyways have to be blood.


BOOYAH! High five!


----------



## stig (Mar 9, 2006)

newcigarz said:


> Got a great box from Stig today. The results of STIG's North American Box Pass Part 2.
> 
> A sampling of nice cigars, some hats, music and more!
> 
> Thanks to everyone that contributed! :tu


Glad it arrived safe and sound, hope that the troops like it.


----------



## bvilchez (Sep 1, 2008)

Apparently someone was holding out on a pic from our first herf out here. I'm the one in the black shirt just in case.


gotta love that near beer!!!!:tu


----------



## bvilchez (Sep 1, 2008)

sorry...pic doesn't want to post for some reason


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

Big box of smokes came today from papajohn, including a nice chaperone for me. Thanks John! :u


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

Ubergopher said:


> So sitting here in my office getting ready to shred/burn the customs forms and the addresses from the packages I've gotten here, I realized something.
> 
> I have gotten more packages and support/encouragment from you strangers over the internet than friends I've known my whole life. I'm not sure if I should be angry/sad or impressed. Either way I am completely humbled at what y'all have done for someone you will probably never meet and has been a member of this community for a very short time, and I know I've said it before, but I'll say it again. Thank you.


The net is such a blessing for our modern day warriors. Incredible being able to communicate and have access to home....makes our Vietnam days seem like the horse & buggy era.


----------



## SSG.Adams (Jun 28, 2008)

papajohn I agree that the internet is a great to have while your deployed. In 03 when we invaded Iraq I had to use the ole pin and paper and wait for letters. Now I just use e-mail with spell check.  On too the main point. I received resupply today. Thanks Fred for sending it out. Thanks too all the troop supporters for making this happen. Starting to make up new packs to give out. Going to give out the last few packs I had made out. So the new ones can rest for about a week. Also I only took one thing out of the whole pack p Now I can smoke on first up without crying about leaving a good cigar :ss









Mail guys were a little pissed off today


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

SSG.Adams said:


> Mail guys were a little pissed off today


That is sweet! :tu


----------



## JohnnyKay5 (Apr 28, 2008)

Tony I got your 3rd box the day I was waiting on the flight line for 12 hours. The mail guy brought it out to me. Good news is it lifted the spirits of many of us, your cigar caddie was given to 1LT Allen who has a love for maduros. He's going home to see his girl so I set him up with a caddie and a handful of smokes. Most of the box however was donated to SGT Fisher of our MCT since i couldnt take everything with me. Either way it made some troops happy which is all that matters. Stefn73's box never got out because my flight was changed to early in the morning so i never had a chance to get to the post office. I tried!


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

Received an email with pics after a first shipment to a new contact in Afghanistan:

"Dave,

Thank you so much for your generous gift of cigars. They have been a big hit around here. Thank everyone at Club Stogie for their support as well.

I have started a weekly Cigar night on Thursdays open for all to enjoy. We just had our first one last week.

Having an excuse to come together outside of work is really great for morale, and for those of us that enjoy a good cigar it's a double bonus!

Plus, we even had some folks that experienced their first cigar. Ha! Awesome.

Attached are a few pictures of the locals here in Eastern Afghanistan. I have some good videos as well from your cigars making their way on convoys all over our combat zone.

Thanks again, and I'll keep you posted on the progression of Cigar night.

-Daniel

V/R 
Daniel Leetch, 1st Lt, USAF 
Jalalabad, Afghanistan"


























































*Thanks as always to those who donate to the troops!* :u


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

bazookajoe said:


> *Thanks as always to those who donate to the troops!* :u


:tpd:

Great pics, Thanks for sharing David. :tu


----------



## Chaplain of Marines (Sep 16, 2008)

Gentlemen,

I'm a chaplain serving with the newly activated Second Battalion Ninth Marines. Last year a member named Squid blessed me and my old unit, 2/10 with several months worth of cigar nights in Fallujah. If you are so inclined to support my new unit, it would be much appreciated.

I can't tell you what a force multiplier this is folks. These guys are so busy--all the time. And to be able to take a break and have a cigar with friends is a HUGE morale boost. Thank you for your support.

My address is:

Chaplain McConville
2d Bn 9th Mar
H&S Co
Unit 74115
FPO AE 09509-4115


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

Chaplain of Marines said:


> Gentlemen,
> 
> I'm a chaplain serving with the newly activated Second Battalion Ninth Marines. Last year a member named Squid blessed me and my old unit, 2/10 with several months worth of cigar nights in Fallujah. If you are so inclined to support my new unit, it would be much appreciated.
> 
> ...


You have mail! :ss


----------



## naamanf (Jun 16, 2008)

Received a box a couple days ago from Tony. I would like to give another big thank you to the Troop Supporters and the members of CS for all they do. I know my guys are thankful for what you do and by the looks of all the pics, so are all the other troops you support. Bravo Zulu.

Now for some more pics :ss


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

naamanf said:


> Received a box a couple days ago from Tony. I would like to give another big thank you to the Troop Supporters and the members of CS for all they do. I know my guys are thankful for what you do and by the looks of all the pics, so are all the other troops you support. Bravo Zulu.


Glad the box got there safe.

I'd say enjoy the cigars, but the pics speak for themselves! :tu


----------



## variable (Feb 20, 2008)

newcigarz said:


> Glad the box got there safe.
> 
> I'd say enjoy the cigars, but the pics speak for themselves! :tu


Hi Tony,
got some more coming to ya for the next shipment out. I want to see more happy faces. 

Julian


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

newcigarz said:


> Glad the box got there safe.
> 
> I'd say enjoy the cigars, but the pics speak for themselves! :tu


*Great job Tony and thanks to all who support our troops!* :u


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

dunng had some smokes for sale, but decided to pull them from the WTS forum and send them to the Troops instead.
I got a huge box from him of top notch smokes that I know the Troops will enjoy! 

Thanks Greg!! :tu


----------



## leasingthisspace (Jun 9, 2008)

WOW. I want to thank everyone that donates to the Troops. I know the bag of twislers weren't in the pics but one of the guys I work with has a disorder when he see those things. He really can't stop himself. I wish their was really a way to have you all understand how much these means to all of us out here. I know the guys on Thursday are going to love this. Still have to figure out who the victim for the caddy is going to be.(Thanks Jamie) Thank you, I know the words get used alot here but please don't think they aren't meaningful. We are truly grateful. You want to see the guys and gal from the Thursday night crew look here.
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=181449


----------



## Sergeant Smoky (Aug 28, 2007)

I would like to strt out by saying THANK YOU TO ALL!!!!!!!!!! It was great to share the love of the leaf with others while I was in my FOB. I am now redepolying to home. I should be there in about 2 weeks. I can't wait to return the love that I was shown while over seas. This is a great program and until you are really there, there is now way to really appreciate the great moral boost this creates in a group of soldiers. I am a fortunate one that will know both sides of the gifts. And I am very anxious to contribute when I get home. To all my other brothers and sisters in the armed forces, stay safe and gods speed home.

Sarge


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Sergeant Smoky said:


> I would like to strt out by saying THANK YOU TO ALL!!!!!!!!!! It was great to share the love of the leaf with others while I was in my FOB. I am now redepolying to home. I should be there in about 2 weeks. I can't wait to return the love that I was shown while over seas. This is a great program and until you are really there, there is now way to really appreciate the great moral boost this creates in a group of soldiers. I am a fortunate one that will know both sides of the gifts. And I am very anxious to contribute when I get home. To all my other brothers and sisters in the armed forces, stay safe and gods speed home.
> 
> Sarge


Have a safe Trip Home! :tu


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

leasingthisspace said:


> WOW. I want to thank everyone that donates to the Troops. I know the bag of twislers weren't in the pics but one of the guys I work with has a disorder when he see those things. He really can't stop himself. I wish their was really a way to have you all understand how much these means to all of us out here. I know the guys on Thursday are going to love this. Still have to figure out who the victim for the caddy is going to be.(Thanks Jamie) Thank you, I know the words get used alot here but please don't think they aren't meaningful. We are truly grateful. You want to see the guys and gal from the Thursday night crew look here.


Glad to see it finally arrived. Enjoy Tabb! :u :ss


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

Check this out!! CLICK ME!!

Spring Cleaning for the troops Could win you Prizes!​


----------



## bvilchez (Sep 1, 2008)

Sorry guys and gals that I haven't been on in about 8 days or so. We lost our internet connection due to a bad sandstorm and then we headed out for a few days on patrol. But now I'm back and once I returned I found a box waiting for me on my rack. All I can say is WOW!!!! I knew NEWCIGARZ was sending a box but I never imagined all that!!! We smoked a few last night and I've just been giving the rest to all the cigar smokers on the FOB. Down to about 15-20 from the shipment. We should be doing a cigar nite soon so i'll post up pics for that. Cigar Caddies and treats automatically went to my junior Marines. Cigars are just all over the camp now. If you could only see the faces on some of these guys out here. Again I'll post pics soon of the fellas out here.


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

bvilchez said:


> Sorry guys and gals that I haven't been on in about 8 days or so. We lost our internet connection due to a bad sandstorm and then we headed out for a few days on patrol. But now I'm back and once I returned I found a box waiting for me on my rack. All I can say is WOW!!!! I knew NEWCIGARZ was sending a box but I never imagined all that!!! We smoked a few last night and I've just been giving the rest to all the cigar smokers on the FOB. Down to about 15-20 from the shipment. We should be doing a cigar nite soon so i'll post up pics for that. Cigar Caddies and treats automatically went to my junior Marines. Cigars are just all over the camp now. If you could only see the faces on some of these guys out here. Again I'll post pics soon of the fellas out here.


Glad the box got there! Enjoy and stay safe! :tu


----------



## leasingthisspace (Jun 9, 2008)

I wanted to be able to put the pictures up and show where the Cigar Caddy (Thanks again) that I received with the box from David and everyone that is a Troop Supporter. So here are the pictures. I know he is new but this is lostinthesand and the pictures that follow are how it went down. The Caddy loaded and ready to go. I had to enlist some help for a minute from some fellow troops. (They are the two guys I work with and just like to have their picture taken.) Thanks again to everyone.


----------



## leasingthisspace (Jun 9, 2008)

Thanks again to all of you. I know Thank you is not a good enough word to really tell you how grateful for all you do to myself and other troops around the world.


----------



## lostinthesand (Jul 30, 2008)

*Thanks*

Thanks CS and Thanks again SGT Hall for the caddy and cigars. :ss


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: Thanks*



leasingthisspace said:


> Thanks again to all of you. I know Thank you is not a good enough word to really tell you how grateful for all you do to myself and other troops around the world.





lostinthesand said:


> Thanks CS and Thanks again SGT Hall for the caddy and cigars. :ss


On behalf of the troops supporters here I'll say that we're happy to be able to do a little something for you and thanks for what you're doing for us. :tu :u


----------



## SFC Jeff (Sep 20, 2008)

Gentlemen,

I'm a First Sergeant for an Army Transportation Company from the 10th Mountain Division currently in Baghdad, Iraq. Many of us Soldiers get together a couple nights a week to enjoy a good smoke. I'm sure that I'm not telling you anything you haven't already heard when I say that a cigar in Iraq is hard to find...let alone a GOOD cigar! And as I'm sure you also know, even the most subtle reminders of home really make a huge positive impact on the Soldiers. Its amazing how quickly you forget a rough day or week after a cigar with the "guys". Our "Cigar Nights" also make a great way to reflect back on what we've accomplished in the past couple days, weeks, etc. and they give us something to always look forward to...our next meeting!

If you all would be so inclined to support my unit, it would be very much appreciated.

My address is:

Brian Jefferds
620th MCT
10th Mountain Division, G-4
APO AE 09342 

:u:ss:gn


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

SFC Jeff said:


> Gentlemen,
> 
> I'm a First Sergeant for an Army Transportation Company from the 10th Mountain Division currently in Baghdad, Iraq. Many of us Soldiers get together a couple nights a week to enjoy a good smoke. I'm sure that I'm not telling you anything you haven't already heard when I say that a cigar in Iraq is hard to find...let alone a GOOD cigar! And as I'm sure you also know, even the most subtle reminders of home really make a huge positive impact on the Soldiers. Its amazing how quickly you forget a rough day or week after a cigar with the "guys". Our "Cigar Nights" also make a great way to reflect back on what we've accomplished in the past couple days, weeks, etc. and they give us something to always look forward to...our next meeting!
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## JohnnyKay5 (Apr 28, 2008)

Wayt o go LTS, glad your rockin and rolloin on your own now!


----------



## rcruz1211 (Aug 4, 2008)

I got my boxes from John and Tony a couple of days ago. The mail seemed to take a little longer because of the sandstorms we had going on. Thank you guys so much. I took a pic of each box and will be posting them soon. :tu


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

CS member lesf asked us to send a package to his nephew who is a Navy Seal.

I received a nice letter today from his CO that I would like to share.

Click on the pic to enlarge to make it more legible.


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

newcigarz said:


> CS member lesf asked us to send a package to his nephew who is a Navy Seal.
> 
> I received a nice letter today from his CO that I would like to share.
> 
> Click on the pic to enlarge to make it more legible.


Very nice Tony, good work! :tu :u


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

newcigarz said:


> CS member lesf asked us to send a package to his nephew who is a Navy Seal.
> 
> I received a nice letter today from his CO that I would like to share.


Thank you for sharing this with us Tony. Good job done sir! :u


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

195 Cigars in this pile! 

Thank you TOB9595 for the domestic cigars from 1998! :ss

A real newb to CS and he silently sends us this generous gift for the troops! Thank you sir. :u :tu


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

macms said:


> 195 Cigars in this pile!
> 
> Thank you TOB9595 for the domestic cigars from 1998! :ss
> 
> A real newb to CS and he silently sends us this generous gift for the troops! Thank you sir. :u :tu


Touchdown!! Way to go!!


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

newcigarz said:


> CS member lesf asked us to send a package to his nephew who is a Navy Seal.
> 
> I received a nice letter today from his CO that I would like to share.
> ...........


Tony thanks for sharing, it means a lot.

Al


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

macms said:


> 195 Cigars in this pile!
> 
> Thank you TOB9595 for the domestic cigars from 1998! :ss
> 
> A real newb to CS and he silently sends us this generous gift for the troops! Thank you sir. :u :tu


Thank you TOB9595. Don't know what else to say.


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

newcigarz said:


> CS member lesf asked us to send a package to his nephew who is a Navy Seal.
> 
> I received a nice letter today from his CO that I would like to share.
> 
> Click on the pic to enlarge to make it more legible.


Just wanted to bring this over so that others won't miss it.


----------



## Fishbeadtwo (May 30, 2006)

Thanks for sharing that Fred! Love to see that kind of thing.....Make you feel the effort of "Team Stogie Ship" is truly making a difference! :tu


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Seal Team Three...Cool :tu


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

very cool guys.............nice to have a place like CS to support troop morale


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

So I was feeling a little down and out the other day. I turned to my Troop Support buddies Fred ( macms ) and David ( Bazookajoe ) for advice.

They said there really was only one cure for what I was going through.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
v
Ahhhh! I feel better already :ss


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

newcigarz said:


> So I was feeling a little down and out the other day. I turned to my Troop Support buddies Fred ( macms ) and David ( Bazookajoe ) for advice.
> 
> They said there really was only one cure for what I was going through.
> .
> ...


:ss WTG big guy!!


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

newcigarz said:


> So I was feeling a little down and out the other day. I turned to my Troop Support buddies Fred ( macms ) and David ( Bazookajoe ) for advice.
> 
> They said there really was only one cure for what I was going through.
> .
> ...


Just warms your heart, doesn't it? :tu :u


----------



## Av8tor152d (May 11, 2008)

You guys ROCK!


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

someone is going to feel some love :ss


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

newcigarz said:


> So I was feeling a little down and out the other day. I turned to my Troop Support buddies Fred ( macms ) and David ( Bazookajoe ) for advice.
> 
> They said there really was only one cure for what I was going through.
> .
> ...


life in paradise getting you down Tony?


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

68TriShield said:


> life in paradise getting you down Tony?


Just a bump in the road David. 
But I think after shipping these boxes to the Troops today I am all better. :tu


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Got a box with some real nice smokes for the Troops today from bhudson57. 

Thanks Bill! :tu


----------



## JohnnyKay5 (Apr 28, 2008)

Way to go Tony! Keep those rounds going!


----------



## bvilchez (Sep 1, 2008)

NEWCIGARZ and BOBARIAN with the generosity and help of others were able to lift morale out here. By the way these are already gone!!! Can you believe that!?!?!? Tomorrow I'll explain how we do our herfs but it's hard to get outdoor pics at night where I'm located because of the time of year right now. I'll explain next post tomorrow.

Now without further adue....









































THANKS FOR EVERYTHING....I WILL NEVER STOP SAYING IT


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

bvilchez said:


> NEWCIGARZ and BOBARIAN with the generosity and help of others were able to lift morale out here. By the way these are already gone!!! Can you believe that!?!?!? Tomorrow I'll explain how we do our herfs but it's hard to get outdoor pics at night where I'm located because of the time of year right now. I'll explain next post tomorrow.


Thanks for the pics Jay. Your reinforcements left today. :ss


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

Received a large box from illinoishoosier today that included 4 Cuban Crafters humidors which each came with a bundle of their military banded cigars (he got one each for the Marines, Army, Navy and Air Force), cutters and a load of treats. Thanks Sean for such a generous donation! :tu :u


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

bazookajoe said:


> Received a large box from illinoishoosier today that included 4 Cuban Crafters humidors which each came with a bundle of their military banded cigars (he got one each for the Marines, Army, Navy and Air Force), cutters and a load of treats. Thanks Sean for such a generous donation! :tu :u


Amazing gorilla for sure!! Thank you!


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Thanks for being a Patriot Sean,I salute you!


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

Received an email w/pics from Daniel Spencer in Afghanistan. His messages are usually short and he gets right to the point:

*David, we are wrapping up here, on behalf of the United States Marine Corps, I want to express our most sincere appreciate for the support you provide us. A Thousand thanks for ALL of the Cigars and Pipes you sent. It made some really tough days a little brighter.

Hoorahhh,
CWO2 Daniel Spencer
MWR Officer BLT 1/6*










Thank you to all who donate to the troops! :u


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

*6 boxes going out!*

3 boxes to a Marine Force Reconnaissance Platoon in Afghanistan living out of there ruck sacks! This is a new contact and there first shipment.

Since they really are living out of there rucks, I sent a 30-stick CigarCaddy and 4 10-stick CigarCaddy's. Included a large Zip-lock bag full of cigars, extra water pillows, cutters, CS matches & sticker, and Ronson lighter.

Also, I included copies of your letters to the troops.

Goodies you ask? *Opusfxd* donated wet wipes, several kinds of candy, beef sticks, nuts, puzzle & game books and other great items...a regular Wally world folks!! :chk

And my regular weekly shipment of 15 CRS CigarCaddy's (3 boxes).


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

Good work Fred! :tu :u

.


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

This place rocks!


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Awesome Fred! :tu


----------



## bvilchez (Sep 1, 2008)

Finally after days of no mail we finally get some and low and behold there is a package from RSAMOS. Let's just say the guys were going nuts over the contents.

Ok so my team leader is Irish and just to break away from the monotony he got us all kilts so that we could wear and enjoy some good rest, relaxation, and last but not least....A GOOD STOGIE!!!!!

http://i430.photobucket.com/albums/qq30/bvilchez/65575650.jpg

*GOOD TIMES GOOD TIMES*:ss


----------



## shvictor (May 14, 2008)

Great pictures. Thanks for sharing. Stay safe


----------



## rsamos (Jun 29, 2008)

It's really great to see you guys getting a chance to kick it like that.

Thanks for posting the pics!


----------



## tccigar (Aug 15, 2007)

*bvilchez,

Please pm me your address. I am going to send a Taboo package to you guys.
I appreciate your service:tu
Rob
*


----------



## rsamos (Jun 29, 2008)

tccigar said:


> *bvilchez,
> 
> Please pm me your address. I am going to send a Taboo package to you guys.
> I appreciate your service:tu
> ...


Very cool Rob. :tu

(you've got PM)


----------



## rcruz1211 (Aug 4, 2008)

I just wanted to drop you guys a line to let you all know I'm going to be out of the loop for the most part. Its getting close to us getting out of here so I'm going to have less free time. I'm sure you guys understand! Thanks again to all who have contributed in one way or another to the packages I received, it has made such a difference to us here.


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Got a nice box with a large selection of premium smokes for the Troops from volfan. 

Thanks Scottie! :tu


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

thanks again for your on going support/smokes.........posted our addy in the Bagram thread for those that asked for it to support the Bagram troops:ss


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Got three boxes of cigars today from hotreds. 

Thank you very much Hugh! :tu


----------



## ragin' cajun (Mar 12, 2007)

It's about time that I get off my a$$ and start supporting my fellow troops once again. Unfortunetly I've displace my addressess. Can someone PM me with an address of were to send the smokes. Thanks!


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

ragin' cajun said:


> It's about time that I get off my a$$ and start supporting my fellow troops once again. Unfortunetly I've displace my addressess. Can someone PM me with an address of were to send the smokes. Thanks!


Hey Nick. PM Sent. :tu


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Got a great box of smokes today from cbsmokin. the results of his site supporter box pass. Thanks very much to all involved with the pass the Troops will really appreciate these. :tu


----------



## duhman (Dec 3, 2007)

This is a great picture...


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

*Just some of the cigars that landed today...* :chk :chk

*vstrommark* up to his usual self! :ss Newbs, notice the quality of these cigars. :ss

*Sisyphys* sends the stuff! Newbs, notice how the cigars are vacuum sealed with a water pillow? These are ready to ship. :tu

*Anonymous* for now, but look at the goodness! :mn

*Thank you for supporting the troops!!*


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

I used to love those shipments :tu


----------



## Fishbeadtwo (May 30, 2006)

Must be getting close to a Christmas drive for the troops huh?


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Three out today. :u


----------



## leasingthisspace (Jun 9, 2008)

Thanks to everyone that sends best wishes and cigars. Everyones words of encouragement and thanks. I can't say thank you enough for what everyone here does.


----------



## JohnnyKay5 (Apr 28, 2008)

newcigarz said:


> Three out today. :u


That my boy blue! Get Some~!


----------



## ragin' cajun (Mar 12, 2007)

Tony, got some coming at ya, they should be there by Monday.


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

ragin' cajun said:


> Tony, got some coming at ya, they should be there by Monday.


Thanks Nick.

Fun being on this side of the team?


----------



## ragin' cajun (Mar 12, 2007)

Absolutely, can't think of any better team.


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

Received 2 Tins of Acids (24) from hotreds :u

The youngsters well enjoy these. Thank you Hugh :tu


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Received some smokes yesterday from ronhoffman2. It was a collaboration between him and hotreds. Thanks guys! :tu


----------



## TF MEDIC (Oct 2, 2008)

Hello,

I am medical officer deployed at Bagram Airbase, Afghanistan and I truely enjoy smoking Cigars. The other day I received a business card with a rattlesnake on it and the text SNKBYT. On the backside it says "don't bitch, don't whine, meet your friends where I meet mine." www.clubstogie.com - so here I am.

I am here at the site because i love stogies and heard that you all were doing a noble and curtious thing by sending Cigars to deployed US Service Members. I wanted to "Thank You" and tell you all a little bit about my unit and the stogie smokers within.

I am deployed with Task Force Med, which oversees 10 medical facilities in Afghanistan. I work at Craig Joint Theater Hospital in Bagram and we are now the busiest medical facility in the AOR, busier than Balad, Iraq. We have an outstanding team here and deal with alot of difficult situations.

On the roof of our hardended facility is a small Cigar smoking area that was built by staff of the hospital. There are wooden steps that go up to the roof that houses the wooden smoking area and this is not just any smoking area - CIGARS only. From this vantage point we can watch the planes take off / land at the runway. We can also watch the medical evacuation helo's take off and land. This is a place of peace and relaxation in a strange and foreign world. There is nothing better that smoking a Romeo Y Julieta while watching the sun set over the mountain ranges on the roof of CJTH!

I just wanted to say that I am proud of what you all do and it is appreciated. I dropped my name and address to Stich45 even though many of the smokers here can afford to purchase Cigars but if any show up, I will gladly enjoy passing them out to the troops!

Thanks,

LT

I attached a pic of some our medics with an F-15.


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Awesome picture, Thanks for sharing. :tu


**EDIT check your PMs**


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Welcome LT,look out for that snkbyt guy


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

TF MEDIC said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am medical officer deployed at Bagram Airbase, Afghanistan and I truely enjoy smoking Cigars. The other day I received a business card with a rattlesnake on it and the text SNKBYT. On the backside it says "don't bitch, don't whine, meet your friends where I meet mine." www.clubstogie.com - so here I am.
> 
> ...


LT, I see one of my cards made it into your hands, I am with the 715th MP Co out of FL..........SSG Adams knows me well as does LtCol. Devine (how gave you the crd)........I look forward to smoking a stogie or two with you soon.........ask Adams for my cell number and we'll hook up for a smoke


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Got a huge Bomb on the Troops from Scud. Joey also included a bomb for me as well. 

Thanks Joey a great selection of cigars for the Troops and me! :tu


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

ragin' cajun put a nice hurtin on the Troops Today. He sent an awesome box of smokes as well as a selection from him Humi for me. 


Thanks Nick, You of all people know how much this means. :tu


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

Received a couple of boxes today - hotreds sent several boxes of cigars and a bunch of treats, and cquon sent cigars, a monetary donation for postage and a bunch of DVDs for the troops. Hugh and Doyle, thank you both for your generosity. :tu :u

.


----------



## ragin' cajun (Mar 12, 2007)

newcigarz said:


> ragin' cajun put a nice hurtin on the Troops Today. He sent an awesome box of smokes as well as a selection from him Humi for me.
> 
> Thanks Nick, You of all people know how much this means. :tu


 Sweet, glad they got there:tu:ss


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

ragin' cajun said:


> Sweet, glad they got there:tu:ss


 Nick, you're home now and I'm here.........guess that means we missed our chance to herf in country


----------



## stefn73 (Jun 28, 2008)

Well, it has been a while since my last post. Any who, I'm still looking for a refill  if somebody could hook us up! Thanks in advance.
Stefn


----------



## JohnnyKay5 (Apr 28, 2008)

stefn73 said:


> Well, it has been a while since my last post. Any who, I'm still looking for a refill  if somebody could hook us up! Thanks in advance.
> Stefn


Give me a day or two i'll have one out in a Jiff if my coolador is still optimum.... Im in Kuwait expecting to be back in the next 24-48 hours.. I owe ya a shipment!


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

mail call.............rcv'd a very nice package from Tony aka newcigarz loaded with smokes (I was running low) and a few extra goodies........thanks Tony (and others) for the much needed smokes and note.
SALUTEs to all...........and TH is moving forward with some high ranking backing :ss


----------



## ragin' cajun (Mar 12, 2007)

snkbyt said:


> Nick, you're home now and I'm here.........guess that means we missed our chance to herf in country


 It happens, you know how the schedule over there gets sometimes. Guess we'll just have to herf next time in some other country.:ss


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

snkbyt said:


> mail call.............rcv'd a very nice package from Tony aka newcigarz loaded with smokes (I was running low) and a few extra goodies........thanks Tony (and others) for the much needed smokes and note.
> SALUTEs to all...........and TH is moving forward with some high ranking backing :ss


Glad the box got there safe Alex. I hope you liked the selection. :tu


----------



## JohnnyKay5 (Apr 28, 2008)

I just got into Iraq.. getting the sleep cycle set up.. Stefn your box will be out soon...


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

JohnnyKay5 said:


> I just got into Iraq.. getting the sleep cycle set up.. Stefn your box will be out soon...


Target Aquired. :ss


----------



## JohnnyKay5 (Apr 28, 2008)

newcigarz said:


> Target Aquired. :ss


AHHH Already!!!!!!

I'll make room, STEFN your box will go out in about 30 hours, havent had time to pack it yet getting rid of this cold and getting my sleep cycle back. Lucky for you my coolador kept the smokes at 72 humidity the whole time.. Good smoking to you!


----------



## Fishbeadtwo (May 30, 2006)

snkbyt said:


> mail call.............rcv'd a very nice package from Tony aka newcigarz loaded with smokes (I was running low) and a few extra goodies........thanks Tony (and others) for the much needed smokes and note.
> SALUTEs to all...........*and TH is moving forward with some high ranking backing :ss*




thats great news Alex! keep us posted as things progress......:tu


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

*Another satisfied customer!* :ss :u

Please thank Club Stogie for all of your support! We just got the care
package and it is fantastic! Talk about a morale booster. We have
already put a serious dent in those fantastic cigar stockpile you sent
us. Those are some great cigars. We took a good two hour "operational
pause" while the platoon smoked cigars and told wild deployment stories
and reminisced about all of the good times we had together in the
deployment work up (and swapped quite a few sea stories I might add). I
would recommend sending that resupply now as I think you have seen how
unbearably slow the mail system is here in Afghanistan. Nothing moves
quickly here I'm afraid least of all the mail. I will send a picture of
us puffing on stoogies next time we smoke. Can you send me an
electronic copy of your logo? We will try and throw something together
to show our appreciation. Semper Fidelis!

Byron

Capt Byron Owen


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

macms said:


> *Another satisfied customer!* :ss :u
> 
> Please thank Club Stogie for all of your support! We just got the care
> package and it is fantastic! Talk about a morale booster. We have
> ...


I smile t h i s w i d e every time you psot one of those letters from one of our brave BOTLs overseas, Fred.


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

*You Must Look At This*


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

macms said:


> *You Must Look At This*


Major Kudos to all those wonderful Gorillas!


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

macms said:


> *You Must Look At This*


AWESOME!!!!:tu


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Got some pics emailed to me from CS member assaultnco. 
Some great pics of cigar night at the mudhouse!

A good crowd in the Mudhouse









Cigar night was big tonight.JPG









Good cigars at the Mudhouse









Looking for the right cigar at the Mudhouse









Soldiers enjoying cigars at the Mudhouse Camp Taji Iraq










Steve with a NUB 









Watching the humidor at the Mudhouse


----------



## rsamos (Jun 29, 2008)

GREAT photos!


----------



## bvilchez (Sep 1, 2008)

hey guys sorry to have been off for a few days but it's a pretty solemn time right now to a certain extent...we had 2 guys get injured on a raid and now they're going home early out of the sandbox...please keep them in your prayers.

Other than that I got back and found numerous boxes on my bed. Pics will be posted soon...let me just try and decompress a little.


Thanks for everything fellas. I know these sticks and treats will help brighten our outlook. Thanks again


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

bvilchez said:


> hey guys sorry to have been off for a few days but it's a pretty solemn time right now to a certain extent...we had 2 guys get injured on a raid and now they're going home early out of the sandbox...please keep them in your prayers.
> 
> Other than that I got back and found numerous boxes on my bed. Pics will be posted soon...let me just try and decompress a little.
> 
> Thanks for everything fellas. I know these sticks and treats will help brighten our outlook. Thanks again


Damn, Jay. That is sad to hear. Please take care of business. A few pics are nothing compared to what you are going through now. Care for your boys and worry about pics later. Prayers go out for both the wounded and those who remain.


----------



## Fishbeadtwo (May 30, 2006)

bobarian said:


> Damn, Jay. That is sad to hear. Please take care of business. A few pics are nothing compared to what you are going through now. Care for your boys and worry about pics later. Prayers go out for both the wounded and those who remain.


MY thoughts exactly!


----------



## rsamos (Jun 29, 2008)

Hey Jay - what they said. There's no reason to worry about photos.

I'm really sorry your guys got hurt out there. My thoughts are with them.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

bvilchez said:


> hey guys sorry to have been off for a few days but it's a pretty solemn time right now to a certain extent...we had 2 guys get injured on a raid and now they're going home early out of the sandbox...please keep them in your prayers.
> 
> Other than that I got back and found numerous boxes on my bed. Pics will be posted soon...let me just try and decompress a little.
> 
> Thanks for everything fellas. I know these sticks and treats will help brighten our outlook. Thanks again


Good thoughts and prayers sent Bro...


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

68TriShield said:


> Good thoughts and prayers sent Bro...


...


----------



## schnell987 (Feb 13, 2007)

icehog3 said:


> I smile t h i s w i d e every time you psot one of those letters from one of our brave BOTLs overseas, Fred.


 :tpd:

 Thanks, Fred!


----------



## stefn73 (Jun 28, 2008)

JohnnyKay5 said:


> AHHH Already!!!!!!
> 
> I'll make room, STEFN your box will go out in about 30 hours, havent had time to pack it yet getting rid of this cold and getting my sleep cycle back. Lucky for you my coolador kept the smokes at 72 humidity the whole time.. Good smoking to you!


I knew I could count on you JK5... I my self just got back from a FOB hop. Looking foreward to our next smokfest. :ss

Thanks again Johnny.:tu


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

68TriShield said:


> Good thoughts and prayers sent Bro...


 ditto


----------



## JohnnyKay5 (Apr 28, 2008)

stefn73 said:


> I knew I could count on you JK5... I my self just got back from a FOB hop. Looking foreward to our next smokfest. :ss
> 
> Thanks again Johnny.:tu


Address still the same?


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

bvilchez said:


> hey guys sorry to have been off for a few days but it's a pretty solemn time right now to a certain extent...we had 2 guys get injured on a raid and now they're going home early out of the sandbox...please keep them in your prayers.
> 
> Other than that I got back and found numerous boxes on my bed. Pics will be posted soon...let me just try and decompress a little.
> 
> Thanks for everything fellas. I know these sticks and treats will help brighten our outlook. Thanks again


Sorry to hear that Jay. Thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

I got a box of cigars in on Friday and I don't know who they are from. There was not a note. 

It was a great selection - Thank-you. :tu


----------



## Chaplain of Marines (Sep 16, 2008)

Fred,

Just wanted to let you know your sticks came in. All I can say is "WOW!!!"

You and all who donated those cigars are awesome. The Marines absolutely love them. Fridays are now cigar nights thanks to you. I will take them with me when I do my chaplain visits so even the guys out on the lonely outposts will be blessed!

Many pictures to follow.

Also, I got you humidor-cooler kit and will look forward to special instructions on setting it up. When I get back to my office on base I"ll send you a note from my military email so we can communicate easier. I got a cooler so I'm ready to convert it.

Talk to you soon!
Chaplain Mike


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

Chaplain of Marines said:


> Fred,
> 
> Just wanted to let you know your sticks came in. All I can say is "WOW!!!"
> 
> ...


*I'm so happy to hear everything arrived. :ss I'll be in touch. :tu*

Thank you gorillas for making this possible!!!! :u


----------



## rsamos (Jun 29, 2008)

Chaplain of Marines said:


> I will take them with me when I do my chaplain visits so even the guys out on the lonely outposts will be blessed!


Speaking of awesome -

Thank you and all the other stand up gentlemen who afford us the opportunity to buy smokes for the troops in those lonely outposts. It's an honor for all of us here to be able to do so.


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

*These will be filled with...*

*5 boxes* of loose cigars and *3 boxes* of CRS to *SSG.Adams* and *2 boxes* to *CPT Byron Owen*.

*a lot of these!* :chk

*Tiki Hut, bvilchez and Chaplain of Marines heads up! Your next!* :chk :ss

*Thanks again to Vin (massphatness), Shawn (SilverFox) and ALL of the contest gorillas that made this possible! Your the best.*


----------



## Av8tor152d (May 11, 2008)

Pure awesome ! Looks to me that Fred still has room in a couple of those coolers though !


----------



## rsamos (Jun 29, 2008)

Holy cow Fred! You got a room dedicated to coolidors?



Av8tor152d said:


> Pure awesome ! Looks to me that Fred still has room in a couple of those coolers though !


If not much now, he will soon ...


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

mail call........yet another box from Perry (BigVito), a box of smokes and a weapons lite................thanks bro for the support


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Sweeet!!!!!!!!!!!:tu


----------



## JohnnyKay5 (Apr 28, 2008)

Well i got your smokes right here Stefn, nothing crazy roughly 40 sticks... hopefully it'll hold you for a lil while.. they'll be out later today!


----------



## stefn73 (Jun 28, 2008)

JohnnyKay5 said:


> Well i got your smokes right here Stefn, nothing crazy roughly 40 sticks... hopefully it'll hold you for a lil while.. they'll be out later today!


RGR that! I've prep'd the LZ.


----------



## SSG.Adams (Jun 28, 2008)

About a week late on this. Just been kinda hectic lately. Plus it takes photobucket forever to get a pic up. 5 boxes sent by Fred. Never seen so many taboos in my life :ss


----------



## bvilchez (Sep 1, 2008)

HOLY CAT WHISKERS BATMAN!!!! 

THAT'S A LOT OF TABOO's!!!!

You've got a lot of spreading to do SSG ADAMS.....:tu


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

Those Taboo's are from Vin's contest. :ss :u


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

DAMN thats a lotta smokes :ss


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

Received today... :tu

*gwags* - 2 bundles

*Major Captain Silly* - Nice selection of cigars for the troops!
(And he always donates his winnings to the troops)


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

chippewastud79 sends the good stuff!! :chk :chk


----------



## chippewastud79 (Sep 18, 2007)

Glad it got there, not sure if any of it is even worthwhile, but I thought they liked candy :tu


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

chippewastud79 said:


> but I thought they liked candy :tu


 :r:r


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

Received a Cigar Oasis XL, Western Caliber III hygrometer with extra batteries and a calibration kit from heavyd today. Thanks Dave for such a generous donation for the troops! :tu :u


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

Received a load of stogies from PUFFNMO today. This donation warranted a picture:










Many thanks Larry for the generous donation. :tu :u


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

Outstanding PUFFNMO! :u :tu Thanks for the generous support of our troops.


----------



## kwoody (Jul 11, 2008)

bazookajoe said:


> Received a load of stogies from PUFFNMO today. This donation warranted a picture:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow great donation!!
Keep up the great work guys!


----------



## heavyd (Jun 16, 2008)

PUFFNMO That is fantastic! I'm speechless. Good karma brother, that's all I can say


----------



## PUFFNMO (Mar 14, 2006)

Thanks guys. Makes me feel good all the way through...:tu


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

PUFFNMO said:


> Thanks guys. Makes me feel good all the way through...:tu


Very nice! :tu


----------



## rsamos (Jun 29, 2008)

PUFFNMO said:


> Thanks guys. Makes me feel good all the way through...:tu


Excellent. That was a fabulous hit. :tu


----------



## Sturat (May 7, 2006)

Hey guys, haven't posted in a while. Can someone please pm me the current address info, I have some cigars I'd like to pass along to the troops. 

Stu


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Sturat said:


> Hey guys, haven't posted in a while. Can someone please pm me the current address info, I have some cigars I'd like to pass along to the troops.
> 
> Stu


PM sent.


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

*The original request:*

Tony,

I'm Chief Duffy of the Balad Explosive Ordnance Disposal Flight and was recently given your information from G-man, MSgt Davis. I would like to say thank you very much for the support you have provided to the Balad EOD flight in the past and I hope you can still support us. The tradition of Sunday Night Cigar's is one I hope to continue and if there are no issues I am respectfully requesting your support. If there is anything we can do for you please feel free to ask and if we can make it happen, we will. It is great American's like yourself who boost the morale of our troops while conducting the mission here in Iraq. Thanks again and I hope to hear from you soon.

Dan Duffy

Daniel P. Duffy, CMSgt, USAF

*
The thank-you:*

Tony,

Just receive the package you sent. Your clubs generosity will allow us to keep the Sunday night tradition going, THANK YOU for your support! I will make sure we get pictures of our new crew enjoying cigars sent out to you ASAP.

Dan

Daniel P. Duffy, CMSgt, USAF


----------



## PUFFNMO (Mar 14, 2006)

newcigarz said:


> *The original request:*
> 
> Tony,
> 
> ...


Dan - Yes, there is something all of you guys can do for us. Come home safely! Here's a big salute. What you are doing is heroic. :tu


----------



## JohnRogers (Oct 7, 2008)

blugill said:


> I have a great friend in the Air Force who will be shipping out in August or September to Qatar. He occasionally smokes a cigar however I know that since he will be deployed he will indulge more. With that said I purchased a cigarbid humidor and twenty cigar sampler to send with him as a surprise.
> 
> That got me to thinking that it would be nice to send ten to twenty cigar packages with him to pass out. I know he would be a willing supply depot!


I've looked through this thread a bit so first let me also say how very cool it is for you folks keeping deployed troops in mind and giving them a little piece of home.

Blugill's efforts for Operation Cigar has been very much appreciated here in The Died. There where three humidors one being pretty damn large and other cigar accessories.

Upon arriving in Qatar I attended a Right Start Briefing, its what it sounds like. All the base agencies give their spiel. As my eyes dazed over the Chaplin mentioned Barstool Seminary, I heard "drinks" and "cigars". I let him know I had the cigar part covered. The group met a few times thus far and is really enjoying the quality smokes compared to the gas station quality selection of the base exchange.

Tonight the services folks put together a Cigar/Scotch Night, I was amazed at the turn out. Big down side long line at the bar, as the night when on that became no problem. Great set up with the outdoor tables and live sax. I walked around with one of the humidors Blugill sent offering folks to take their pick. A lot of smiles and amazement, I heard "really, whats the catch" a few times. The single malt selection was a little thin but much better than the normal no Scotch offerings. I'll be getting some photos and post them here.

I'm a real noob with a lot to learn, what I really liked was the _Carlos Torano_. I hated the Taboo but it may have been humidifier solution, it tasted like rubbing alcohol. I thought the _CAO America_ was okay people tonight loved them. The biggest disappointment was the _Graycliff 1666_, I was really looking forward to this one. It looked great but smoked like nothing was there.

Thanks again for the support from home.:tu

John


----------



## JohnnyKay5 (Apr 28, 2008)

"Deployed" with alcohol? I know no such animal.. your world sounds great in my books!


----------



## JohnRogers (Oct 7, 2008)

JohnnyKay5 said:


> "Deployed" with alcohol? I know no such animal.. your world sounds great in my books!


HA...I said something about that tonight. It is cool to be some where one can get a drink, even if the max is three. In the rear with the gear so no complaints from me.


----------



## naamanf (Jun 16, 2008)

JohnnyKay5 said:


> "Deployed" with alcohol? I know no such animal.. your world sounds great in my books!


My first ten years in the military was with the Navy. We knew no such thing as a deployment without alcohol. I do feel sorry for everyone that spends their entire career in the Army and have no idea how much fun a deployment can be with max perdiem and debauchery in foreign lands. The Army truly knows how to suck the fun out of everything.


----------



## JohnnyKay5 (Apr 28, 2008)

2007HemiCuda said:


> HA...I said something about that tonight. It is cool to be some where one can get a drink, even if the max is three. In the rear with the gear so no complaints from me.





naamanf said:


> My first ten years in the military was with the Navy. We knew no such thing as a deployment without alcohol. I do feel sorry for everyone that spends their entire career in the Army and have no idea how much fun a deployment can be with max perdiem and debauchery in foreign lands. The Army truly knows how to suck the fun out of everything.


Well in this case, cheers to you two! :tu


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

Some overdue packages heading out to the sandbox tomorrow, thanks to all who donate to this effort. :u


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

bazookajoe said:


> Some overdue packages heading out to the sandbox tomorrow, thanks to all who donate to this effort. :u


Damn David is that all.


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

papajohn67 said:


> Damn David is that all.


:r They're not all cigars - 4 of the boxes have humidors and goodies in them.:tu

Also received the big box of Gurkha's today John, thanks! :u

.


----------



## JohnnyKay5 (Apr 28, 2008)

bazookajoe said:


> :r They're not all cigars - 4 of the boxes have humidors and goodies in them.:tu
> 
> Also received the big box of Gurkha's today John, thanks! :u
> 
> .


Way to take care of the troops!! :tu:tu


----------



## JohnnyKay5 (Apr 28, 2008)

Thanks Tony for my R&R welcome back to Iraq Package!!!

Sorry it took so long, I had my camera stolen at ATL airport after flying back to Germany on R&R so it took a little longer than normal to get the photos.

More may follow our Thursday Smoke out! Stay Tuned!


----------



## s15driftking (Oct 22, 2008)

issomeone gathering all the sticks to send over at once?

someone PM me a sending address. i have a ton of smokes i wanna send to the troops!!


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

s15driftking said:


> issomeone gathering all the sticks to send over at once?
> 
> someone PM me a sending address. i have a ton of smokes i wanna send to the troops!!


PM Papajohn67 or bazookajoe. They will be able to steer you in the right direction.


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

s15driftking said:


> issomeone gathering all the sticks to send over at once?
> 
> someone PM me a sending address. i have a ton of smokes i wanna send to the troops!!


PM sent.


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

bazookajoe said:


> PM sent.


:tu


----------



## stefn73 (Jun 28, 2008)

JohnnyKay5 said:


> Thanks Tony for my R&R welcome back to Iraq Package!!!
> 
> Sorry it took so long, I had my camera stolen at ATL airport after flying back to Germany on R&R so it took a little longer than normal to get the photos.
> 
> More may follow our Thursday Smoke out! Stay Tuned!


Sorry to hear about the camera Johnny. Thanks for the last package. Smoke night is tomorrow so I hope to have some pics up soon.

Additional thanks to those who support guys (and gals) like JohnnyK, myself and a multitude of others over here that enjoy the finer things in life. You'd be surprised how it boosts the morale.


----------



## JohnnyKay5 (Apr 28, 2008)

stefn73 said:


> Sorry to hear about the camera Johnny. Thanks for the last package. Smoke night is tomorrow so I hope to have some pics up soon.
> 
> Additional thanks to those who support guys (and gals) like JohnnyK, myself and a multitude of others over here that enjoy the finer things in life. You'd be surprised how it boosts the morale.


i'll have another out by next week


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

Received a nice package of cigars from heavyd and another big box of smokes from PUFFNMO - Dave and Larry thank you! :u


----------



## bvilchez (Sep 1, 2008)

Ok as promised some pics...sorry for the delay but alot has been going on lately. 

Definitely a + though when I give these sticks and treats out to many out here. Rob at Taboo Cigars and Thompson Cigars sent out great packages along with the BAY BOTL who dropped off an enormous bomb out this way along with everyone else from CRS. Thanks to all those who support us out here. You truly have no idea how grateful we are for individuals back home who care about us even if they don't know what we do or even who we are. Again thanks...and thanks is never enough.

Also added some pics of the smoke shack we're building which we got the ok for now. Pics also of Gunny and the huge batch I gave him for his boys after they came from a very important mission for a job well done.

Enough yapping and on to the pics...


----------



## bvilchez (Sep 1, 2008)




----------



## heavyd (Jun 16, 2008)

Thanks very much for the photos bvilchez. It made my day brother


----------



## s15driftking (Oct 22, 2008)

HOW AWESOME!

This is truly great guys!!!

Thank you for your service to our country!!


----------



## JohnnyKay5 (Apr 28, 2008)

Havent forgot about you STEFN....


----------



## Fresh50 (Jun 29, 2007)

So not only is Joint Base Balad known for mortar attacks from the locals (AKA Mortaritaville) but we got hit yesterday through the US Postal Service!!







Click Me!

I will be handing these out during our Thanksgiving Day BBQ. Pictures to follow!

Thanks to everyone for contributing and 
to stitch45 for sending it all our way!

SSgt Ben Higgins:ss


----------



## stefn73 (Jun 28, 2008)

JohnnyKay5 said:


> Havent forgot about you STEFN....


Thanks buddy! I've got room. We just had a big event last night. :ss I'm waiting for my buddy to send me the pics. I will post as soon as I can.
Thanks again to all those who support the troops. You Rock Club Stogie! :tu


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

Received cigars today from s15driftking (I think) today - Thank you Bob, I know the troops will appreciate these. :u


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

Jay(bvilchez), Thanks for the great pics. I hope you are feeling better. I am getting together another package. Hoping it gets there before Thanksgiving.
Stay safe my friend.:tu


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Got a great package of smokes today from nuke999. A great mix of smokes for the Troops from Steve and the guys from his crew. 

He also sent along a real nice selection of smokes for me. 



Thanks! :tu


----------



## naamanf (Jun 16, 2008)

Just got back home today. Four days of traveling but another deployment is in the history books. 

I would like to say thank you to all the Troop Supporters out there for everything they do. I can't say enough what a great job you do. Thank you.


----------



## JohnRogers (Oct 7, 2008)

Some photos from Cigar and Scotch Night at The Deid.

Big Thanks Blugill!


----------



## JohnRogers (Oct 7, 2008)

Some more photos at The Deid. We had sax...nice.


----------



## JohnRogers (Oct 7, 2008)

Last ones, Willie she is the one who took the photos. Thanks Willie and thanks again Blugill for the hook up it was a great night.


----------



## JohnnyKay5 (Apr 28, 2008)

almost outta here! keep on rockin it guys!


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

naamanf said:


> Just got back home today. Four days of traveling but another deployment is in the history books.
> 
> I would like to say thank you to all the Troop Supporters out there for everything they do. I can't say enough what a great job you do. Thank you.


Welcome Home!!!


----------



## teotides (Oct 11, 2008)

I'd lik to donate some stogies for the troops. PM me and let me know what to do :tu


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

teotides said:


> I'd lik to donate some stogies for the troops. PM me and let me know what to do :tu


PM sent.


----------



## Cyanide (Nov 12, 2008)

I may be heading over the Afghanistan as part of the medical support of the Canadian Forces effort in that country. This week, while in Calgary, I met a cigar-shop owner that offered to give me 300-400 cigars to distribute to troops when I go over. Needless to say, I was floored by this generosity.

Unfortunately, forum rules prohibit me from telling you the name of the store. That's too bad, because whomever is willing to give that much of themselves (he only carries high end cubans) should certainly get acknowledgement, expecially in the way of preferential purchasing. Oh well.

Cyanide


----------



## JohnnyKay5 (Apr 28, 2008)

Love this site!


----------



## blugill (May 26, 2008)

2007HemiCuda said:


> Last ones, Willie she is the one who took the photos. Thanks Willie and thanks again Blugill for the hook up it was a great night.


Another shipment heading over this week!


----------



## s15driftking (Oct 22, 2008)

bazookajoe said:


> Received cigars today from s15driftking (I think) today - Thank you Bob, I know the troops will appreciate these. :u


no problem brother, i'm glad to donate... even if they are Yardies!


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

Holiday packages heading out.

Cigar Caddies courtesy of Jamie (Cigar Caddy):










Some Christmas cards made by kids at a local school:

Goodies and cigars thanks to generous donors:










= ~140 lbs. of holiday support - thanks to all who donate! :tu :u


----------



## bvilchez (Sep 1, 2008)

Ok sorut ry everyone for being gone soo long but I was on a uh..trip. Yea a trip. I went on a trip for a while and now I'm back. Came home to find some nice boxes from NEWCIGARZ. Gave the majority of them out and just held on to a few for the guys for Thanksgiving tonite. Pics coming shortly.

Thank you everyone for the support you give us.

Jay


----------



## stefn73 (Jun 28, 2008)

Just a quick shout out to all the CS Members. :ss

During the holiday season, it is a time to reflect on our personal blessings. I truly have a lot to be thankful for. I have a lovely family back home that I could not be more proud of. I am equally grateful to the other men and women who selfless serve our great nation. I am thankful for the random act of generosity that many individuals, clubs and companies have shown through this forum. Keep up the good work!

I wish you all Happy Holidays and may the New Year bring you health and happiness.
A special thanks to Sergeant Smoky, CigarGal , and JohnnyKay5 for your packages. 
God Bless.


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

Leasingthisspace told me he met a guy who's camp didn't get attention that the bigger camps get and wondered if we could send something. I sent a package out and got this response. Thanks to all of you that donate to this effort! :u

"David,

What can I say other than THANK YOU so very much. Your gift was way overboard and I truly appreciate your generosity. I have attached a photo of myself and our Chaplain smoking them today as a small token of appreciation.

I am curious if there is a document or website that I can review to help me understand cigar appreciation better. Do you have any suggestions?

Thank you again. This makes the day so much brighter.

Sincerely,

Cpt Justin H. Ezell"


----------



## s15driftking (Oct 22, 2008)

can't wait for the Christmas Herf in Cbus at Timba on Dec. 6th.

They are doing a troop donation there too, im bringing a boatload!!!


----------



## itsme_timd (Nov 21, 2008)

I'd like to get in on this, please. Can someone PM to let me know how?

I do something similar with hand-turned pens. There's a project called Freedom Pens where we send pens to the troops in Iraq and Afghanistan.

One of my pens was given to a medical lead at Camp Cropper and I got a great email from her - I was stoked!

Here's a group of pens that I sent.


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

itsme_timd said:


> I'd like to get in on this, please. Can someone PM to let me know how?...


PM sent.


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

Received a nice package of cigars from kasper13 (I think) - on behalf of the troops thanks Sean! :tu :u


----------



## stefn73 (Jun 28, 2008)

Lots of happy BOTL! Thanks to JohnnyKay5, Happy Holiday indeed.
- sorry I know the picture stinks-best I could do.


----------



## afilter (Oct 9, 2008)

All

Just wanted to post a big THANK YOU! I went to get mail tonight and there was a stange box which contained 125 premium smokes from bazookajoe.:ss

Perfect timing as I am planning the next CampBlackhorse cigar activity this Friday. now there will be more than enough to go around for all who want to partake and even enough to plan another event. On behalf of everyone here thank you, your support is so appreciated.

I took a picture, but it is currently a bit difficult to post due to USB restrictions. I will find a way to post some after Friday's event.

God Bless,

Aaron


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

afilter said:


> All
> 
> Just wanted to post a big THANK YOU! I went to get mail tonight and there was a stange box which contained 125 premium smokes from bazookajoe.:ss
> 
> ...


Glad they got there safe Aaron, and be on the lookout because there are a couple more boxes. :u


----------



## JohnnyKay5 (Apr 28, 2008)

stefn73 said:


> Lots of happy BOTL! Thanks to JohnnyKay5, Happy Holiday indeed.
> - sorry I know the picture stinks-best I could do.


Sorry I havent been about to get on. Glad you all have a smoke in hand and great times had. I hope to be able to continue this support when i'm back!


----------



## stefn73 (Jun 28, 2008)

JohnnyKay5 said:


> Sorry I havent been about to get on. Glad you all have a smoke in hand and great times had. I hope to be able to continue this support when i'm back!


Did you make it home Johnny? Good for you Bro!


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

Received a couple nice Taboo samplers from itsme_timd today - thanks for thinking of the troops with this generous donation Tim. :u

Tim had them sent direct from Taboo and I've got to compliment Rob and his staff - they do a great job of packaging cigars for shipment. :tu


----------



## JohnnyKay5 (Apr 28, 2008)

nope should be home in 10


----------



## stefn73 (Jun 28, 2008)

JohnnyKay5 said:


> nope should be home in 10


I knew you were getting close, congratulations! God Bless you brother, you'll be sorely missed. Did you approve a successor or is the supply line dried up? 
Happy Holidays CS! Bless you all for your significant contributions to the morale of the troops during this holiday season. 
Go Vikings! LOL


----------



## Chaplain of Marines (Sep 16, 2008)

View attachment 22439


Thanks guys for the cigars you've sent! Especially to Fred Dolsten. You're donations in support of our troops has been a real force multiplier. Thank you and God bless you all!

Chaplain of Marines


----------



## Chaplain of Marines (Sep 16, 2008)

View attachment 22440


View attachment 22441


View attachment 22442


2/9 Marines smokin' and jokin'


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

Received some 5 stick herfadors and a nice selection of smokes from hotreds - thanks Hugh as always for your steadfast troop support. :tu :u


----------



## KDKLOSS (Dec 25, 2008)

Greetings Gentlemen,

Newbie Checking in,

I'm a Supply Sergeant for an Army Infantry Company. We are part of the 50th IBCT out of New Jersey currently in Baghdad, Iraq. My buddies and I like to relax after a hard day by having a smoke. It really does take the edge off of the stress here. As the Supply Sergeant I get to pass out all of the Goodies I order for the troops but most of it's just equipment or some other type of gear. I'd love to be able to pass out some smokes to the troops. As you all know it's one of the single biggest moral boosters that you can get here. Or FOB is one of the smallest in the area and there is absolutely nothing to do here. We have a coffee shop and that's about it. We have a chow hall but they bring the food from another FOB. They don't even cook it here. When we arn't smoking cigars we are plotting ways to get off the FOB to a better chow hall.
Thank you for your consideration.

My address here is

Kevin Kloss
HHC 1-114th IN BN
APO AE 09342


----------



## JohnnyKay5 (Apr 28, 2008)

Thanks Stefn,
Just informing everyone I made it home safely... in just a few weeks i will have everything set up and will do my best to continue the support!


----------



## Chaplain of Marines (Sep 16, 2008)

AAV's enjoying cigars sent by Fred Tolston. God bless you guys and thanks for what you've done for my guys.
View attachment 22510


View attachment 22511


View attachment 22512


----------



## Chaplain of Marines (Sep 16, 2008)

View attachment 22513


View attachment 22514


View attachment 22515


----------



## Chaplain of Marines (Sep 16, 2008)

View attachment 22516


View attachment 22517


View attachment 22518


More pics from Bravo Company AAV Batalion. God bless you guys and keep up the great work!

Love from the Chaps


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

KDKLOSS said:


> Greetings Gentlemen,
> 
> Newbie Checking in,
> 
> ...


Some smokes and goodies heading out today Kevin. Thanks for your service! :u


----------



## KDKLOSS (Dec 25, 2008)

bazookajoe said:


> Some smokes and goodies heading out today Kevin. Thanks for your service! :u


Wow it couldn't have happened at a better time. I'll pm you details but please know that this just brightened a very dark day.
:tu


----------



## MrMayorga (Feb 14, 2008)

Hey bazookajoe,

Please shoot me a PM with the details

Dan


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

HRPuffinstuff said:


> Hey bazookajoe,
> 
> Please shoot me a PM with the details
> 
> Dan


PM sent.


----------



## fallguy81 (Dec 31, 2008)

Not sure how old this program is but it sounds like the coolest thing to come along in a while. Both my dad and grandpa served in combat so I know from them how nice it is to get a 'sign' of gratitude.


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

Received a generous package of cigars from HRPuffinstuff and another box stuffed with cigars and goodies from hotreds yesterday. Dan and Hugh, these donations for the troops will be much appreciated. :tu :u


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

Received this letter from Afghanistan showing what a difference your donations make :tu :

Dear David - 

Dan Leetch left Afghanistan a couple of weeks ago, and left with me what remained of the cigars you had sent him, telling me to make sure I keep the tradition alive for him. Your cigars have had quite the impact here and we at FOB Hughie can't say thank you enough for your generosity over the last few months...the guys here look forward to our weekly "Cigar Night" all week. It's a great opportunity for everyone to get together and unwind, share a few laughs, and get to know each other better--you have given the crew a wonderful gift. 

I'd like you to know that Christmas Eve found us all gathered around a fire, swapping stories (most of them mostly true), saying goodbye to friends (Dan and crew left a few days later) and all enjoying an outstanding smoke. You truly helped bring an extra bit of enjoyment to the Holidays and helped us find some common ground with which to welcome some new people into the country. 

A number of us spent last week on the road, and I'll tell you, there's nothing quite like a good cigar after a long mission!! You have a number of fans out here and you have done an incredibly generous thing for us and we can't thank you enough. 

Ben Galloway


----------



## The Old Boar (May 14, 2005)

Need some more addies. Just sent 7 boxes to Troops in Iraq with Cigars and goodies from the BOTLs here in Atlanta collected/donated at the "FUlL MOON HERF" on 1/10. The most sent at one time was 35 boxes collected at the IPCPR in Vegas last year. Shooting for 50 boxes from the IPCPR in New Orleans this year.


----------



## KDKLOSS (Dec 25, 2008)

Last week Bazookajoe blew my office up with two packages that arrived a day apart from eachother. There was a huge assotment of single sticks along with a nice bundle. Also included were two of the herfadors and some nice cutters. The packaging to keep the stogies safe was assorted candies and beef jerky that I gave out to the non smokers of my unit.

This Week I recieved a package from Sergeant Smoky that finished my office off. I thought I had it all cleaned up and now it's all torn apart again. Through the carnage I found two wood boxes of some value smokes a bundle of oliveros more cutters, a huge box of blow pops and some very tasty looking victor sinclairs.

I had to make a cooler-dor to hold all of this. Luckily a week ago I ordered a half a pound of the Heartfelt beads for the 100 stick humidor I had here but since that's full I transfered that and the beads to a cooler. I ordered another pound of beads to help it keep up since I hadn't intended on the cooler-dor idea but so far it's holding at 60-64% and I'm sure once the next pound comes it will help it keep up.

WOW all I can say is thanks to everyone that contributed and we are stunned at the generosity of the BOTL back home. 

If someone could please pm me directions on posting pictures I'll get some put up.

I had a cigar night last week with about 10 soldiers and it was the most relaxed and happy I've seen them in months. The support we get from back home really means a lot to us.
Thanks
Kevin


----------



## stefn73 (Jun 28, 2008)

The Old Boar said:


> Need some more addies. Just sent 7 boxes to Troops in Iraq with Cigars and goodies from the BOTLs here in Atlanta collected/donated at the "FUlL MOON HERF" on 1/10. The most sent at one time was 35 boxes collected at the IPCPR in Vegas last year. Shooting for 50 boxes from the IPCPR in New Orleans this year.


I PM'd you. JohnnyK5 was my hook up guy and he is back home now. We could use a refill if you can help. Thanks.


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

Received a couple of big boxes from papajohn67 and ArtG today with probably 200 cigars between them. Very nice guys, and much appreciated. Also thanks John for the money for treats. Haven't had much to send out since the holidays so I know the troops will be happy to see these. :u


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

Received a nice package of flavored cigars from teotides and some incense and cool thank-you notes from his friend Lynn at HeartWarmerUSA(dot)com. Thanks Matt and Lynn for supporting our troops! :u


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

Received a package with over 5 dozen nice cigars from a member that prefers to remain anonymous. Thank you for this generous donation for the troops! :u


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

ChasDen sent me a big box with the donations of the 50 State Pass and New Smoker Pass participants, about 9 lbs. worth. Also included was a booklet containing notes to the troops from the donors. Thanks to all who took part in this large donation which will fill several packages for the troops. :tu


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

Heads up Filter, Galloway & Kloss :u


----------



## stefn73 (Jun 28, 2008)

WOW, not much action in here these days. The messages have dropped off significantly. Any who, I recently had my leave and I'm back in Iraq. I was able to enjoy a few Class-A sticks while at home. It was nice. I'm getting ready to rotate out soon and there are some puffers here in the new group. I plan on leaving my coolidor and other stuff behind. It is sitting empy now that JohnnyK5 left. I hope you can share the love and help the new guys fill it!
God bless you for what you do.
eace:


----------



## AFSteve (Sep 28, 2007)

i appreciate all you guys sending cigars to the troops being a marine i know all military appreciate the thought and it lets us know some people got us in our hearts


----------



## o4_srt (Jul 1, 2009)

I'm currently serving in Iraq now, until the fall sometime. Newbie on the forums (posted in the newbie section already), as well as a newbie to cigars. Still trying to figure out what I like and don't like, and spending more money than I planned on in the process.

I hate asking for things, but a few of my troops are cigar smokers here that I'm sure would love to partake in anything anyone would like to send us. Who do I have to contact to get added to the list?


----------



## gregsky (Jan 25, 2009)

Im also in Iraq and would like to get some cigars for my guys. We are a platoon 24 Sappers strong, who do I need to get in touch with?

Thanks
LT. P


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

o4_srt said:


> I'm currently serving in Iraq now, until the fall sometime. Newbie on the forums (posted in the newbie section already), as well as a newbie to cigars. Still trying to figure out what I like and don't like, and spending more money than I planned on in the process.
> 
> I hate asking for things, but a few of my troops are cigar smokers here that I'm sure would love to partake in anything anyone would like to send us. Who do I have to contact to get added to the list?





gregsky said:


> Im also in Iraq and would like to get some cigars for my guys. We are a platoon 24 Sappers strong, who do I need to get in touch with?
> 
> Thanks
> LT. P


Thanks for your service guys, it's very much appreciated by those of us here at home. :u

Unfortunately the cigars for troops effort is on hiatus right now - donations have stopped and I'm out of work so I have no available funds. Individual members are free to donate as they see fit, there's just no organized effort right now. I'll definitely post up here if and when I'm able to to resume the effort.


----------

